# Yer Killin' Me Stinky!



## gsmom

I die laughing anytime I see your gingery mug in a thread. Even in the poor thread about Boots' crystals (get better little dude). That schnozz is the cutest thing ever. I wanna nuzzle it!!


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> I die laughing anytime I see your gingery mug in a thread. Even in the poor thread about Boots' crystals (get better little dude). That schnozz is the cutest thing ever. I wanna nuzzle it!!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## cats n bags




----------



## gsmom

oh my god. gingy stinky as a kitten.


----------



## poopsie

Speaking of avatars I see His Hotness is back


----------



## gsmom

bow chick wow wow ~~


----------



## poopsie

Stinky is awesome!  I think we need more Stinky pics


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Stinky is awesome! I think we need more Stinky pics


----------



## gsmom

look at him, all come-hithery!


----------



## clevercat

Bumping this, in the hope there may be a few more Stinky photos on offer.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Bumping this, in the hope there may be a few more Stinky photos on offer.....


 
Let me check with her agent...





Sunshine Supercat, the agent...


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky as a trained attack killer cat, guarding the house.





And another Nose Shot





Time to take a nap now...


----------



## poopsie

We love ya Stinky!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## jenny70

Stinky is adorable!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


>


 
 at this one!


----------



## cats n bags

The little stinker has stolen another brand new purse. 





When I tried to move her away, she actually wrapped both arms around the handles and started to chomp down on one handle.

I stopped arguing, and let her keep it before there was any biting.

Details of the reveal are in the Coach section.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Stinky always makes my day and I'm not much of a cat person


----------



## clevercat

Oh, look at the little kitteh with her brand new bag.....so cute! I  Stinky!


----------



## poopsie

hi stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> hi stinky!




 

Mornin' Poopsie


----------



## poopsie

i just want to kiss that widdle pink nose :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

^^^^^ Me too!


----------



## cats n bags

This day is special for a very important reason. In 2008, this little bit of nothing follerd me home. Well, actually, I stuck her in a box and put her in the car, but you all know what I mean. 



This was Stinky on her first day here.





She has grown up into a pretty cool kitty.

So in honor of Stinky Day: 

Find your best buddy and share a meal.

After dinner, chase your buddy around the house and take turns jumping on each others heads, roll around, fluff your tail, and do it again.

When you have finished up with the sillies, curl up in a pile somewhere cozy, and have a great nap.

Happy Stinky Day everyone.


----------



## gsmom

Live it up, Mz. Stinkalicious!


----------



## Lanier

*Happy Stinky Day!* 

She has such pretty calico markings. What a cutie.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Stinky day, right back at you! artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## poopsie

found and pound kitties are the best! 

happy day stinky!  artyhat:


----------



## crissy11

Just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed this thread - awesomeness!! Another Stinky fan has been born.


----------



## gsmom

wow, who coulda known that huge schnozz would draw such a huge crowd?


----------



## Cindi

Happy Gotcha Day Ms. Thing! Keep up the awesomeness!


----------



## madamefifi

I sang this song to each of my ten cats at dinnertime and I will now sing it for Stinky in (belated) honor of Stinky Day:

*clears throat*

Stinky Stinky bo Binky,
Banana fana fo Finky--
Fee fi mo Minky:
Stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> I sang this song to each of my ten cats at dinnertime and I will now sing it for Stinky in (belated) honor of Stinky Day:
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> Stinky Stinky bo Binky,
> Banana fana fo Finky--
> Fee fi mo Minky:
> Stinky!


 
:giggles::lolots:


----------



## gsmom

dayum! bish has her own theme song!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## grace04

Count me in as another Stinky fan...the girl is a natural celebrity!


----------



## clevercat

Only a matter of time before Stinky reveals her plan to take over the world.....


----------



## cats n bags

I don't know if she has plans for the world, but Stinky thinks she should be the official Spokescat for Coach. 

She said the Poppy girl is pretty cute, but that poor girl has such a tiny little nose...


----------



## Nat

madamefifi said:


> I sang this song to each of my ten cats at dinnertime and I will now sing it for Stinky in (belated) honor of Stinky Day:
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> Stinky Stinky bo Binky,
> Banana fana fo Finky--
> Fee fi mo Minky:
> Stinky!



Haha!! All together now! :lolots:


----------



## cats n bags

Nat said:


> Haha!! All together now! :lolots:


 
It took almost forever to get rid of that earworm the first time.


----------



## Nat

cats n bags said:


> It took almost forever to get rid of that earworm the first time.



Oops, sorry!! 

























Nah, one more time:







Stinky Stinky bo Binky,
Banana fana fo Finky--
Fee fi mo Minky:
Stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky bears no ill will towards the Meezer lovers, but...






Must. Stop. Ear. Worm.


My appologies to "Maria"

I feel Stinky

Oh so Stinky

I feel Stinky and Dirty and Rank!...


----------



## Nat

How's our Stinky doing today?


----------



## poopsie

except for the nose she looks like my miss tina louise


----------



## nike

Hey one of my cats is also called Stinky! Or, more informally - Stanks.


----------



## poopsie

all we need is a stunks




i had a cat named skunk once....................


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky has been enjoying the cool mornings we are finally having around here. She doesn't know her buddy FredX is going to bring her something special soon.


----------



## cats n bags

nike said:


> Hey one of my cats is also called Stinky! Or, more informally - Stanks.


 
I never intended to name her Stinky, but she picked the name and refused to accept any others I suggested.

You know that old saying, "If you listen carefully, a cat will tell you his true name..." Well, 6-week-old kittens should not be allowed to pick their own names.  

I adopted her from my Vet, and I think they were a little mortified when I told them that was her name.


----------



## nike

cats n bags said:


> I never intended to name her Stinky, but she picked the name and refused to accept any others I suggested.
> 
> You know that old saying, "If you listen carefully, a cat will tell you his true name..." Well, 6-week-old kittens should not be allowed to pick their own names.
> 
> I adopted her from my Vet, and I think they were a little mortified when I told them that was her name.


 
Same here, my cat had a proper name from the beginning but the nickname Stinky just stuck. When I call for him I use that name first so the neighbours won't think I am nuts, and then in a subdued voice: "Stiiiiiiiiinkyyy" (I don't live in an English speaking country so it WOULD be weird to shout that at 6 in the morning)  At the vet's they call him up with his proper first name AND my surname, fancy schmancy. I really like your Stinky btw!


----------



## Lanier

poopsie2 said:


> all we need is a stunks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a cat named skunk once....................



My cat is named Flower ...after the skunk in _Bambi_.


----------



## cats n bags

:wondering

Is it going to ride around all day before going back to the barn, or is Stinky going to have a little something-something new for her collection?

Better charge the batteries just in case...


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


>


 

Murphy wants to know if Ms Stinky has a Significant Other....




He thinks Stinky would make a v good 'gurlfrend'


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


>





oooooohhhh what did Her Stinkiness get?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> oooooohhhh what did Her Stinkiness get?


 
So Far, it's just :tumbleweed:

The batteries are charged, and we are wearing a path from the office to the door looking for boxes and listening for the squeaky brakes from the truck...

The due date says Friday pm, but the box is logged as on the vehicle for delivery.


----------



## cats n bags

I got lucky today. FredX had a piece of work for me so I got my box early. I'm on vacation this week, so the work will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## cats n bags

Sunshine and Chessie were helping Stinky examine the box.





Eventually Stinky got into the box.





Peeper is helping.





It is the Persimmon Sophia, but I don't think Stinky liked this one as much as the others.


----------



## cats n bags

Since I am a knitter, I really needed the little mittens.


----------



## Cindi

Beautiful! I love this color especially for fall. Congrats! And the cats get a new box! Everyone is happy. LOL





cats n bags said:


> Since I am a knitter, I really needed the little mittens.


----------



## gsmom

Is that vermillion?


----------



## Cindi

I think it's called Persimmon. Either way it's gorgeous!





gsmom said:


> Is that vermillion?


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> Is that vermillion?


 
It's called Persimmon. It's the new version of the small Sophia 18609 B4P8. There were 125 at JAX the day I ordered it.

I was hoping for more of a bright, pumpkin orange, but this seems more of a burnt orangy brown.  It is definitely a fall color.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Murphy wants to know if Ms Stinky has a Significant Other....
> 
> View attachment 1481808
> 
> 
> He thinks Stinky would make a v good 'gurlfrend'


 
I thought he was just holding paws with Maia-Annabel.


----------



## gsmom

it's really a gorgeous color............................but stay away from it Stinky! I know how you felines love that new bag smell.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I thought he was just holding paws with Maia-Annabel.


 
He says she is too immature for him (this, after she bit his tail last night )


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He says she is too immature for him (this, after she bit his tail last night )


 
Is he a kind gentleman who would open a door for a sweet lady?





Well, I don't know that anybody ever called Stinky a lady, but she can't open the fridge without help.


----------



## Jeneen

awww Stinky is adorable and hilarious! She's got a new fan in me!


----------



## poopsie

oooooohhhhhh look at what all i missed when the power was out...........not only the reveal of some* gorgeous* kitties but  pretty purse as well


----------



## stacmck

Stinky needs a Facebook page so we can be her "fans!"


----------



## inspiredgem

cats n bags said:


> Sunshine and Chessie were helping Stinky examine the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Stinky got into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeper is helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Persimmon Sophia, but I don't think Stinky liked this one as much as the others.



I love how all the kitties are helping to open the box 

They are all adorable!


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> it's really a gorgeous color............................but stay away from it Stinky! I know how you felines love that new bag smell.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## cats n bags

The punkin was looking a little nekkid, so I had to get a little sumpin' to customize it. (_persimmon hearts on the purple scarf believe it or not)_





And then, since the coolest SA's in all Coach-dom twisted my arm and beat on me with sticks...





I got a Purple People Eater

_mini sophia in plum patent (looks like grape jelly) _


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


>







omg that is hysterical! :lolots:


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky just went on Red Alert.

I heard dogs barking, but didn't think much of it until Stinky came shooting out from the window behind my desk. She woke up the other cats as she ran to the kitchen window.





I followed her into the kitchen to see what was going on.

There was a red fox in my back yard, up by the house. 

He saw me and ran to the back corner and just hopped the 6-foot fence like it was nothing.

I still hear the dogs, and Stinky is still glued to the window. I hope the fox is gone for good.


----------



## clevercat

Need. More. Stinky. Photos. Pleeaaasse?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Need. More. Stinky. Photos. Pleeaaasse?






Does this bag make my butt look big? 

_Warning: If you give the wrong answer I will shoot you with my lazer eyes! _


----------



## clevercat

^^^^^^^ Bwahahahahahahahah! Got to love those laser eyes!


----------



## gsmom

i think stinky wants a career in personal shopping...


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> i think stinky wants a career in personal shopping...


 
Actually Stinky likes to go shopping.  

When she was a kitten, I used to take her down to Petsmart after her vet trips.  I put her carrier in the seat on a cart so she could ride around while we shopped.  We always had to stop at the bird cages before going back to the kitty section.  I would let her pick out a new toy for being a good girl at the Dr.

As long as we went during the week when there weren't as many dogs or people, she had a good time.  She liked to flirt with the cashiers.  The other shoppers were surprised to see a cat though.

I haven't done it in a while because the weather has been too hot for kitty car rides.


----------



## Cindi

This caption needs to be "yes I know I'm beautiful but it is awfully rude of you to stare. Get me a treat or move along".  





cats n bags said:


> Does this bag make my butt look big?
> 
> _Warning: If you give the wrong answer I will shoot you with my lazer eyes! _


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> i think stinky wants a career in personal shopping...


 
The Stinker sees a lot of bright pretty colors in your avatar and wants to know what all the goodies are for.  Will you be needing a shopping assistant?  She likes tropical colors...


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> This caption needs to be "yes I know I'm beautiful but it is awfully rude of you to stare. Get me a treat or move along".


 
Stinky was having a rare diva moment when I took the picture.  I was feeling the lazers.


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> I die laughing anytime I see your gingery mug in a thread. Even in the poor thread about Boots' crystals (get better little dude). That schnozz is the cutest thing ever. I wanna nuzzle it!!


 




Stinky thought we should send you a couple of nose shots before you head off on your trip. 

Have a good time, and if you see anything orange, remember that's Stinky's favorite color.


----------



## gsmom

awww, thanks cats & stinky. Give the little goof a nuzzle on the big nose from me.


----------



## cats n bags

Miss Maia Annabel,

You wouldn't believe it, but I just saw one of your monsters over here!

What should I do to get rid of him? We don't have any oatmeal or pie, do you think he'll leave us alone?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Miss Maia Annabel,
> 
> You wouldn't believe it, but I just saw one of your monsters over here!
> 
> What should I do to get rid of him? We don't have any oatmeal or pie, do you think he'll leave us alone?


 
*I telled you he is real!!!!!*
*Teh best thing to do is tell my mama to leave some bagels on the kitchen counter top tonight.... I like  *ahem* he likes them and I bet he'll come right on over and leave you and the Stinker alone.*
*I'm pretty smart for such a small kitteh, hmmm?*

*Love from Maia-Annabel *


----------



## clevercat

I believe we have gone way too long without a new Stinky pic!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I believe we have gone way too long without a new Stinky pic!


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker is away from the office. May I help you?


----------



## cats n bags

Is it Monday already?





Wake me up when it's Tuesday!


----------



## clevercat

*sigh*


----------



## Nat

Aww, such a cutie patootie


----------



## gsmom

"Do I look like I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille??!"

-Dame Stinky


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie

What a ham!

We love ya Stinky------ such a pritty kitty


----------



## clevercat

Whoa - even the BBB hasn't been that high! Am pretty sure the Stinker gets cuter with every new photo!


----------



## cats n bags

That's Stinky's "I don't wanna, I don't hafta, I ain't gonna, you can't make me" place.  She knows I can't get her down from up there.


----------



## poopsie

what about a super soaker water cannon?


----------



## Cindi

She is just about hanging on the ceiling! Bellis would be jealous. LOL   Love the look on her face, "yep, I'm cool". LOL


----------



## cats n bags

The only thing that has even a small chance of getting her down is the lazer tag game.  

If the girls hear me rattling the lazer pointer toy box, they all come running.  The funny part is that they are all staring intently at the floor instead of looking up at me.


----------



## clevercat

Hmmmmm....it's ben a little while - so: More.Stinky. NAO!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hmmmmm....it's ben a little while - so: More.Stinky. NAO!


 




Little miss smarty-pants has been letting the naughty monster in the house. Friday morning I found my laundry bag for the hand-knit socks lying empty in the living room. 

Neither socks nor Stinky was to be found. 

I finally got the Stinker to come out for breakfast, but I still couldn't find the socks. 

While she was eating, I was having visions of a trip to the Vet to have my socks removed from her innards. I know Stinky has a thing for my Alpaca yarn, so I try to keep it locked up. She's never attacked the dirty socks before.

I finally found the pile of socks neatly piled by the front door, right by the furnace vent. Fortunately, there were no casualties, either for socks or kitties. 

I've heard that burglars like to pile their loot by the exits for a quick getaway, so I can only assume that the monster was hoping to sneak out the front door with my socks when I went out for the paper. :devil:


----------



## clevercat

Look at that innocent little nose - ehm, face...... 
So naughty, the way those Monsters try to get our girls into trouble....


----------



## cats n bags

_Is anybody here to see my reveal?_

_How 'bout that Punkin Man? I hear he's orange, and I LOVE everything orange! _


----------



## cats n bags

_See what I caught!!_

_I'm a really good hunter, and my sock is my most favorite toy. _



_Ooops, I guess you guys are here to see that red shiny thing aren't you? _


----------



## cats n bags

_Well here it is..._

_It's got some really cool dangly things on it._

_I like cats on stuff you know..._





_My Mum's been looking for one of these shiny red things for a long time._

_It's pretty nice, but not nearly as pretty as I am. :giggles::lolots:_


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Cindi

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## clevercat

Ooohhh pritty!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gsmom

love all the cat bling!


----------



## cats n bags

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/eflyer/1111RT/1111RT-Great-Shapes.aspx

You can never have enough kitty bling!  

I'm trying to decide if I should get a bag of these cat stamps and try to make my own purse doodads.  25 cat faces is an awful lot of ideas to come up with.


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> love all the cat bling!


 
Stinky L-O-V-E-S yer orange hair!  

Who's your stylist?

Do you think the bangs would make her nose look big?


----------



## gsmom

awww stinky! Perfection can't be improved upon.


----------



## cats n bags

She's peekin' and waiting for the...
*PIZZA MAN!!! *


----------



## poopsie

LOVE the cat hair! 


Who's gonna get teh pizza box


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> LOVE the cat hair!
> 
> 
> Who's gonna get teh pizza box


 
They don't care much for the pizza box, but the girls L-O-V-E Mac the pizza man. 

They usually come running when they hear his truck outside if they aren't already lined up at the door watching for him.

When Stinky was just a wee little kitten, she heard the doorbell ring and went running to greet the pizza man. When she got to the door, she saw a different guy and got all fluffed up and started growling. It wasn't Mac, but an imposter and she was pissed!

If Mac brings the pizza they climb the towers and get scritches while I sign the ticket. The other guys won't come in the house, so they just glare at them.


----------



## poopsie

OMG I die........that is just hysterical!


KiKi does the same thing here when the phone rings............only she doesn't care _who_ is on the other end of the line. She comes running from wherever she is and meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeows throughout the entire conversation.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG I die........that is just hysterical!
> 
> 
> KiKi does the same thing here when the phone rings............only she doesn't care _who_ is on the other end of the line. She comes running from wherever she is and meowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeowmeows throughout the entire conversation.


 
Clyde used to do that! He would have whole conversations with his hoomin Granddad while I held the phone up for him....(for Clyde, not my Dad )
That Stinker is such a cutie....wonder if she'd like to come and stay with me for a while.....


----------



## cats n bags

I was just thinking about heating up some of yesterday's pizza, and the kitty committee went on Red Alert Pizza Patrol. 




We even had some aerial surveillance courtesy of Nipper!


----------



## poopsie

OMG---- such beeyoutiful kittehs!   I die


----------



## gsmom

well, you can just tell that that is a very important watch crew right there. I mean, look at them.......................that one even found an intruder in the carpet pattern.


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> well, you can just tell that that is a very important watch crew right there. I mean, look at them.......................that one even found an intruder in the carpet pattern.


 
The Tux on carpet patrol would be Peeper.  She's just a little...

well as they would say in the southern US...

Bless her little heart.


----------



## inspiredgem

Adorable!  

I have one similar to Peeper - I just describe him as uncomplicated.


----------



## gsmom

LOL! Ya'll are too kind.

How many do you have, cats n bags? Are they all inside cats?


----------



## cats n bags

I have 6 girls, all are inside only.  

Peeper is the only one that has ever walked outside of the front door.  She was an abused stray that turned up needing help.

The calicos by the door are, left to right:  Chessie, Sunshine Supercat, Stinky.  Peeper is the Tux and Sherri is the brown tabby.


----------



## clevercat

It's been days and days and days since the last Stinky photos....More, please?


----------



## cats n bags

I don't have any new ones, but I found this one when I was picking pictures for the 2012 Calendar I send out at Christmas.

We've been sort of snowed in for a while. The weather is nice when I'm working, and come the weekend, it turns to snow storms. My little hot rod is not a good snow car, and lately it refuses to start if there is frost on the windows. 

On the bright side, I got an order of yarn last week, so I have plenty of knitting to do when I'm not shoveling snow.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Kitteh!!!!


btw I think you left the letter 'i' out of your name. Shouldn't it read 'cats* i*n bags'?


----------



## cats n bags

She likes all the pretty colors on the Holiday bags.


Peep the Squeek found something sparkly and shiny too.


----------



## gsmom

Oh peeper, peeper, peeper..............................


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## ladyash

I so love that cat! She seems so amused and happy that she got a new shopping bag to play in LOL


----------



## cats n bags

He brought lots of loot!





Why do they put those stoopid tie-downs on the toys? 





Got any wire cutters?





Squirrel Tail!





Naughty Nipper is cussin' and being a grinch!


----------



## poopsie

That looked like fun!

Meowy Christmas ladies!


----------



## clevercat

Merry Christmas Stinker and the Gang..... Present opening time looked a lot more civilised than it was at the Butterbean household


----------



## Cindi

Looks like you were all VERY good this year. Enjoy all your new toys!  I love the Grinch pic. Too funny.


----------



## cats n bags

They did have a pretty good time with the new toys.

I guess we are just like any large family.  Anythime there is a big celebration, someone always has to get a little grumpy.


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky seems to have decided that she needs a pair of boots to go with her purse collection. She never goes outside, so I have no idea why she thinks she needs a pair of harness boots with vibram treads (waffle stompers).

These are my winter boots and I keep finding them in strange places around the house. I haven't actually caught her in the act, but the other girls are usually asleep in their beds and Stinky is nowhere to be found.

Last week I found them by my bed. I suspect she was planning to sleep with them, under the covers, but wasn't big enough to get them into bed with her.


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## gsmom

from shoes to bags, Diva Stinks' taste is terrific.


----------



## poopsie

:useless:


----------



## cats n bags

Miz Stank is pulling a BBB on the Purrs Forum. She is waiting for something special to arrive over the weekend. 





It is cold and snowy outside, and it is hard to be patient. There is something bright, and shiny, and sparkly waiting for us on Saturday. 

Soooooooo....

If we have to wait, everybody can wait...


----------



## clevercat

What is it, what is it, what is it? Is it orange?
Oh- and La Stinkette looks every inch a supermodel in that photo.....


----------



## poopsie

Isn't she gorgeous!


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl! What's coming??? We need a hint.


----------



## cats n bags

Hmmm 

Hint #1 There will be an ugly little brown bag full of 

Hint #2 There will be a boring white satin bag full of 

oops... Pizza's ready. Gotta go :devil:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Hint #1 There will be an ugly little brown bag full of
> 
> Hint #2 There will be a boring white satin bag full of
> 
> oops... Pizza's ready. Gotta go :devil:


 
So mean! That post sounds just like the BBB.....
Soooo. Is it a white satin bag full of Coach? Is it? Is it?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So mean! That post sounds just like the BBB.....
> Soooo. Is it a white satin bag full of Coach? Is it? Is it?


----------



## Cindi

Ok, who sends in an ugly brown bag? Coach, Bloomies? And inside the brown bag is a satin bag...I guess I will just have to wait for the sparkle, then?  Fine, be that way.   I am guessing Mizz Thing gets the brown bag as her gift?


----------



## cats n bags

Since Clever and the Butterbean Team will be awake shortly, I'll leave you a clue or two for Friday...





The little brown bag is really ugly, but it will hold an amazing treasure. 





The ladies at the boo-teek know I like to play with color, and I think you all know Stinky and I love bright colors, especially orange and other colors that match the Stinker. This will be in the boring white satin bag. 

I'm still debating on a 3rd little goodie, but won't know for sure on it until Saturday!


----------



## clevercat

*Is it diamonds, Aunty Cats? Or sapphires to match mah eyes?*

Or does the ugly brown bag contain a sparkly little somethin'-somethin' to adorn whatever is in the white  satin bag?

Tell! Tell! Tell!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Is it diamonds, Aunty Cats? Or sapphires to match mah eyes?*
> 
> Or does the ugly brown bag contain a sparkly little somethin'-somethin' to adorn whatever is in the white satin bag?
> 
> Tell! Tell! Tell!


 
Nope. No little rocks involved, and nothing would match your purty blue eyes. 

You will have to wait a few more hours for the big reveal, and then the crazy clues will all make sense.


----------



## Cindi

Waiting patiently...


----------



## cats n bags

_Hi everybody, this is Peeper! Are you ready to see my new bag?_

Peeper, go away, they don't want to see what you got.

_Yes they do! Look Mum! There's a buffalo outside in the front yard!!!!_

Hold on, Let me go see what Peeper is talking about....


----------



## cats n bags

_Good, She's gone Here's my new Bag!!!!_





_Sherri, Don't tell Mum I was playing on the pooter while she was looking for the buffalo  _


----------



## cats n bags

_That Peeper is gonna be in big trouble! I know you were all trying to figure out what my Mum was going to get me on Saturday. Oooh that's today isn't it?_

_Here is the big stripy bag she brought from the boo-teek_





_Here is the boring white satin bag. Did anybody figure out what was in here? _


----------



## cats n bags

_It seems to fit pretty well, but who put all this stoopid paper in here?  _


----------



## cats n bags

_Thanks, this fits much better now._





Here is a full view of the whole bag. This is the poppy flower tote. Now that you can see what was in the boring white satin bag, doesn't it match the clues? It is sparkly with lurex, has shiny patent and silver studs, and is in Stinky's colors of Pink, Orange, White, and Black.


----------



## cats n bags

Who wants to see what was in the ugly little brown bag?


----------



## cats n bags

Here is the little goodie in the brown bag. It has different sun designs around the bangle. 

The colors are red, orange, purple just like those socks.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hey wait a minute. What's in this little stripy bag?_

_I know it's for me, cuz everything is always for me!_


----------



## cats n bags

_This must be a new blankie or somethin'_

_It's gotta be for me with all those bright colors and orange. _


----------



## Cindi

WOW! Love your new goodies. Congrats!


----------



## clevercat

Oohh pretty things! Perfect Stinker goodies. I can't believe Team Butterbean didn't guess one thing......


----------



## cats n bags

Thanks.  It was so hard not to call in dead yesterday and go get them.  I fell in love with that flower tote when Vlad posted the spring preview pics.

We are due for another snowstorm Monday.  These will be the perfect way to ignore the freezy breezes and enjoy sunshine without being too hot.


----------



## poopsie

Love that scarf! 

No modeling pics?


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie

OMG!  That is priceless..............ah wuvvs you Stinky!


----------



## clevercat

Stinky, you are just too cute!


----------



## poopsie

We need more Stinky pics I think!


----------



## clevercat

Agreed!


----------



## cats n bags

This is Stinky's Chair. She likes to hang out with her toys and patrol the front yard.

_You wouldn't believe what is happening at the neighbors house! _

_There is a big yellow CAT! an' he dug a big hole an' piled up dirt in the neighbors yard. Then it got all smelly in the house and I had to go hide for a while. We got a picture of him. Wanna see it? _


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

Neighbor's sewer line needed replacing. 

I don't like seeing all of these projects on my street. As far as I know, I still have a 1955 sewer line, and I really don't want to deal with fixing one.


----------



## Cindi

Way to keep an eye on the neighborhood, Stinky.   That must be the loudest cat ever.


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:

1955?   Finally something that is older than me!


----------



## cats n bags

It's Snowing outside.





Stinky is worthless. She thinks it's funny.





Which shoes should I wear? 





The Red ones are bright and waterproof.





The brown ones are more understated.


----------



## clevercat

Yaay new Stinky photos! Love photo number two...the look on her face!  As for the shoes, Maia-Annabel thinks you should wear the red ones. If you get stuck in all that snow, she says people will be able to find you faster :snowballs:


----------



## poopsie

Stinky is such a pritty kitty    Love the little pink lip 

We love the red ones too, but think a pair of Marc Jacobs mouse flats might fit into the collection nicely


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Stinky is such a pritty kitty  Love the little pink lip
> 
> We love the red ones too, but think a pair of Marc Jacobs mouse flats might fit into the collection nicely


 
Those are cute (even if the pic is monster size). I guess I'll know on Monday!


----------



## poopsie

I have these http://www.endless.com/dp/B004P5P3Y...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B004P5P3YY


----------



## cats n bags

Wow!  You got the fancy ones.  

Mine are called Berry with Rose gold, and I'm trying to figure out what color they are going to be.  They look pretty happy for a cold, blizzardy day though.


----------



## gsmom

ohmygoddess i don't need more flats....


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Wow!  You got the fancy ones.
> 
> Mine are called Berry with Rose gold, and I'm trying to figure out what color they are going to be.  They look pretty happy for a cold, blizzardy day though.




Yours are very pritty ( just like your kitty)

But ah luvs studs


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Yours are very pritty ( just like your kitty)
> 
> But ah luvs studs


 
I hope I like them, I've never heard of them before.  I had to do a search to see what a mouse flat was.:wondering


----------



## poopsie

hehehehe.............I have learned about sooooooo  many things that I never knew existed just by reading tPF. That is how I found out about them. There are some places on this site that I can no longer visit, as I am trying to be good and save $$$$$$ which would not be possible if I spent any time at all in the shoe forums.


I love mine.........i bought another totally different looking pair of MJ flats from NM Last Call last month, so I guess that qualifies as a 'collection'.....right?


----------



## cats n bags

I think a collection is 3 or more of something.

So...

If you have 2 pairs of shoes, you would be allowed to claim a collection if you counted each shoe as a single unit.  

Otherwise...

You need to go get another pair so that you have 3.


----------



## poopsie

OMG----- I just saw that they were on sale 

Off to go surf teh interwebs.................................brb


----------



## oscarlilytc

These are the shoes you need ladies!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171973

At that price, I don't think you should wear them in the snow.


----------



## poopsie

oscarlilytc said:


> These are the shoes you need ladies!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171973
> 
> At that price, I don't think you should wear them in the snow.


----------



## cats n bags

oscarlilytc said:


> These are the shoes you need ladies!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171973
> 
> At that price, I don't think you should wear them in the snow.


 
Bummer...

Someone bought them all...


----------



## cats n bags

It finally stopped snowing Saturday morning.

The Stinker and her sisters are glad they are "inside guys."





We can't find the car.




It was a sporty little Dodge Daytona, not a mini van.


----------



## poopsie

Aw geez

we are just having another 70+ degree day here :devil:

I miss the pritty snow 

No icicles?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Aw geez
> 
> we are just having another 70+ degree day here :devil:
> 
> I miss the pritty snow
> 
> No icicles?


 
I rarely get icicles, I think the dryness tends to evaporate the snow more than melting it.

What can a San Diego girl  possibly do for fun and excitement if you don't have blizzards and warm woolly sweaters and waffle stompers?  You must be bored to tears sitting around the house with nothing to do.  

_Actually Denver is pretty cool most of the time.  If the sun is out you can wear a dark windbreaker outside and stay warm as long as your skin is covered.  This snow should mostly melt off the roads in a few days, but I'll still have the yard drifts until April._


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I rarely get icicles, I think the dryness tends to evaporate the snow more than melting it.
> 
> What can a San Diego girl  possibly do for fun and excitement if you don't have blizzards and warm woolly sweaters and waffle stompers?  You must be bored to tears sitting around the house with nothing to do.
> 
> _Actually Denver is pretty cool most of the time.  If the sun is out you can wear a dark windbreaker outside and stay warm as long as your skin is covered.  This snow should mostly melt off the roads in a few days, but I'll still have the yard drifts until April._



Well right now I am at work................


----------



## cats n bags

Or the mice caught the Stinker. 





I don't know if Marc would approve of these socks. Stinky is keeping the box.





They have cute little faces, with whiskers




And they go so well with Sophia and all the kitty bling





but I still don't really know what color they are since the OOPS man brought them after it got dark.


----------



## poopsie

How do you like them? They look adorable! And I think Marc would totally approve of the socks  Unfortunately I need at least a 39 or we could have been shoe twins. 
I have a pair that have birdies on them 
Wanna see?

Oh and the box looks darling on the Stinker


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> How do you like them? They look adorable! And I think Marc would totally approve of the socks  Unfortunately I need at least a 39 or we could have been shoe twins.
> I have a pair that have birdies on them
> Wanna see?
> 
> Oh and the box looks darling on the Stinker


 
Show us the birdies!!!

You could always ask Zappos to notify you if they get your size in stock.  I've had really good luck with them finding a pair.  

I do like them, and had been looking for some fun flats with "sticky" soles.  It's snowing again, but I think I'm wearing these guys tomorrow.


----------



## poopsie

watch the birdies










sorry for the phone photo :shame:


----------



## cats n bags

I like your little birdie shoes.  They look so happy and fun.


----------



## clevercat

oooh I like the birdies _and_ the mousies! Great, now I want a pair of each...


----------



## cats n bags

Someone needs to tell Marc that he needs to make some...

BIG ORANGE STINKY FLATS!!!


----------



## gsmom

oh my goodness............little birdie flats..........


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Someone needs to tell Marc that he needs to make some...
> 
> BIG ORANGE STINKY FLATS!!!





I'll get right on it............................................brb


----------



## gsmom

please, please please tell me about the birdie shoes........who/how much, etc?


----------



## poopsie

gsmom said:


> please, please please tell me about the birdie shoes........who/how much, etc?





They are Marc by Marc Jacobs. I got mine at NM Last Call and i do believe there is a pair on Ebay.


----------



## cats n bags

gsmom said:


> please, please please tell me about the birdie shoes........who/how much, etc?


 


poopsie2 said:


> They are Marc by Marc Jacobs. I got mine at NM Last Call and i do believe there is a pair on Ebay.


 
Check the sizes in the pictures before you BIN them.

Right now it looks like a mis-matched pair (38/39)


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Check the sizes in the pictures before you BIN them.
> 
> Right now it looks like a mis-matched pair (38/39)





Hmmmmmmm......the pair I was looking at are both size 38


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmmmm......the pair I was looking at are both size 38


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280794802204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This was the one I found. Picture 3 & 6 look like different numbers to me.  Auction 280794802204 in case the link goes wonky.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280794802204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This was the one I found. Picture 3 & 6 look like different numbers to me.  Auction 280794802204 in case the link goes wonky.



That is the one i saw too. I am at work on my phone so I can't tell a thing


----------



## cats n bags

After a long stretch of cold, snowy weekends, we finally got some sunshine.
Stinky took advantage of the rays to work on her tan.


----------



## clevercat

I love the nose shot, Mizz Stinky!


----------



## poopsie

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## crissy11

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!



This is awesome 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gsmom

ohmygosh, that poor little stinkypuss..........she is really suffering there isn't she.....


----------



## cats n bags

She's grumpy because I didn't let her have the birdy shoes or the big orange flats.


----------



## dusty paws

i lurve stinky too! so many cute kitties!

cats n bags, where are all your kitty keychains from? love them!


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> i lurve stinky too! so many cute kitties!
> 
> cats n bags, where are all your kitty keychains from? love them!


 
The kitty bling comes from several sources.

JP Ourse has a whole collection of kitties (and dogs) in their motif collection.  I've got the whole set of the "cat" collection.

http://www.jpourse.com/

The furry black cat is from Coach.

The Hello Kitty is from the auto parts store. Checker has them now, but I got mine at an autozone a few years ago.


----------



## cats n bags

The girls were determined to catch their own dinner yesterday afternoon. They were pretty sure these birdies would make a tasty meal. 





Canada Goose tastes pretty much like Canadian Bacon, right?


----------



## dusty paws

^bahahaha LOVE it


----------



## cats n bags

My mom had a cat named John that would walk on a leash. John was fascinated with the geese flying past her house and used to chatter at them and go through all the hunting motions.

One day, the geese were up on the lawn in front of her townhouse, and John was getting all excited. He really wanted to get one of those birds.

So....

I got John's leash and harness and some stale bread. I was able to lure the geese up close to the patio area. I went back inside and brought John out so he could "catch the birdies."

John took one look at those geese, and then looked back at me. You could just see him thinking, "WTF!!! Those are NOT the same birds!!! I want to go back in!" 

Bless his little heart. 

I wasn't able to get a picture, but yesterday Sunny was laying as flat as she could, ears flat, willing those geese to come up to the front door.


----------



## poopsie

How cool is that! Look at that honker


----------



## cats n bags

Before the incident with the dead Daytona, I managed to pick up a little orange for the Stinker.





I think she likes it. 

Here is an assortment of the Coach oranges. Left to Right is:

Persimmon, Vermillion, Cherry.


----------



## poopsie

I have a wallet in persimmon.............lovely color.  I know Miss Stinkums would approve


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky was helping me take some pictures of a new sock. It is nice and warm, so the window was open a bit.





She hates it when I'm outside, but enjoys visiting through the window.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Aww, she's trying to get some of that orange sunshine on her nose.....


----------



## gsmom

^^ true, clever. lol


----------



## cats n bags

The silly part about Stinky's window peeking is that the sill is only about 8 inches above the floor.  There are kitty beds all along the front of the window area.  The late, great, Wet Willy, figured out that he could lay in a bed and rest his chin on the window sill and peek at the neighbors in total comfort. 

Poor Willy didn't live long enough to enjoy the new windows that open at the bottom.  The original windows only had one opening window at the ceiling level.  Got to love that 1955 window technology...


----------



## poopsie

Hey Stinky!!!!

We miss you


----------



## cats n bags

*I bein' a jerk.  My Mum has been visiting with an UGLY old tom cat in the back yard.  I don't know what she's up to, but I DON' WANNA BROTHER!  

I made her feel bad so she had to get me some orange.  I can't wait to see what this looks like.  *


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am sure you will love that dooney vachetta :devil:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *I bein' a jerk. My Mum has been visiting with an UGLY old tom cat in the back yard. I don't know what she's up to, but I DON' WANNA BROTHER! *
> 
> _*I made her feel bad so she had to get me some orange. I can't wait to see what this looks like. *_
> 
> View attachment 1653337


 
*Ah would be happy to send you one of mine, if you change your mind.....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ah would be happy to send you one of mine, if you change your mind.....*


 
*Noes!!!!!!*

*Don't say that, or my Mum will be draggin' Mr. Murphy home from the bus station!!!*

_Does the Greyhound go to the UK? We don't belive in airplanes around here..._


----------



## MarneeB

Love this thread!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *Noes!!!!!!*
> 
> *Don't say that, or my Mum will be draggin' Mr. Murphy home from the bus station!!!*
> 
> _Does the Greyhound go to the UK? We don't belive in airplanes around here..._


 
*Ah was thinkin' of sendin' Amen teh kittin. he is small enough to fit into padded enbelope. Juss say teh werd an' ah will pop him in teh post.....:devil::devil::devil: no needs to mention it to your mama....or mine*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ah was thinkin' of sendin' Amen teh kittin. he is small enough to fit into padded enbelope. Juss say teh werd an' ah will pop him in teh post.....:devil::devil::devil: no needs to mention it to your mama....or mine*



_You gotta be funnin' wis me.    I seen da pitchur, Amen has cooties all over him!_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _You gotta be funnin' wis me. I seen da pitchur, Amen has cooties all over him!_
> 
> View attachment 1654446


 
*Hay! He does nots! Ah believe you meant to say Amen has cuties all ober him....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! He does nots! Ah believe you meant to say Amen has cuties all ober him....*


 
*On Noes!! He has cooties fer sure, and now it sounds like you have cooties all over you! Yer a COOTIE KISSER aren't you!? Ewww...*


Stinky did not understand that some US Slang may not translate well across oceans. :shame:

Little boys and girls around elementary age when I was growing up knew members of the opposite gender had "cooties" and that you should not interact with each other less you catch the "cooties." If a little boy and girl started to like each other, they "caught cooties" and were "cootie kissers" for crossing the invisible line between genders. 

Somewhere around middle school/Jr. High, it seems that the cooties were no longer a concern. :giggles:

We also made little folded paper fortune teller games we called "cootie catchers."


----------



## clevercat

Oh, Missy knows all about cooties *(Mah Uncle Philip is covered in them at teh moment. Eewwww!)*. She has suddenly taken an intense shine to Eamonn, hence him being covered in cuties......


----------



## cats n bags

*The BBB is a Cootie Kisser...BBB is a Cootie Kisser

Neener Neener Neener *

:giggles:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *The BBB is a Cootie Kisser...BBB is a Cootie Kisser*
> 
> _*Neener Neener Neener *_
> 
> :giggles:


 

 *Ah am not! Ah bets you gots teh cooties yourself, Miss Stinky an' if you don' takes that back right nao ah will send mah brother Murphy over to helps you change your mind!* 

No, Maia-Annabel, wait - Stinky's Mum would never send him back.

*Heh, heh, heh* :devil:


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky says,_ "Pbbblt...Cootie Kisser!"_





_Is that Murphy in here?  My Mum will get cooties all over him..._  :lolots:


----------



## poopsie

Stinky got a new box!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Stinky got a new box!!!!!



It was jus' a Stoopid ol' purse.   

Murphy wasn't in the box.


----------



## poopsie

ITA   Murphy would be quite a catch!



What does the stoopid purrs look like?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> ITA   Murphy would be quite a catch!
> 
> 
> 
> What does the stoopid purrs look like?







It's a burnt orange Sophia with a bunch of holes in it.  

The Big Orange Dooney should be here Wednesday.


----------



## poopsie

Sheesh..........you have a house full of cats and you _paid _for a pre-holed bag?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Sheesh..........you have a house full of cats and you _paid _for a pre-holed bag?



But it was on sale?  

and it was orange...


----------



## poopsie

You could have a cottage industry there if teh kittehs find out that holes in purses are desirable


----------



## cats n bags

Well, the Big Orange Dooney is here, and Stinky was not impressed. 

Here first question was, "Where's the Bling?" and "This ain't Coach!"





Sunshine Supercat had a differing opinion. She said she IS a Dooney Girl. 





And then there's Peeper. Poor little Peeper...:giggles:

She came in and said, "I wanna do a purse pose!!! See I kin do it!"






Bless her little heart. :lolots:


----------



## poopsie

Sunshine has good taste...........I like the Dooney vachetta line. 

Maybe da Peeps is a Michael Kors girl at heart 


https://www.google.com/search?q=kor....,cf.osb&fp=62b6caebb6761067&biw=1600&bih=713


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Sunshine has good taste...........I like the Dooney vachetta line.
> 
> Maybe da Peeps is a Michael Kors girl at heart
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kor....,cf.osb&fp=62b6caebb6761067&biw=1600&bih=713




I liked the original FVL, but they never made the satchel like this one.  I carried them a while until I messed up my elbow and can't carry a handle bag any longer.  

I wish I picked up the white/tan one at Christmas before they jacked up the prices.  I may still get it, if I can catch another sale.

I've been tempted my MK's orange, but I like the Dooney orange & leather more. 

Peep the Squeek seems to prefer paper or trash to almost anything.  Her favorite things are some little solo cups, a price tag card, and some torn paper from something she found in the basement.  I had to warn the pet sitter not to toss her precious paper scraps.


----------



## poopsie

I  Peep!


----------



## clevercat

I have a bit of a girl-crush on teh Peeper. Moar Peepy photos, please?


----------



## gsmom

Stinkalicious looks very displeased by the Dooney.


----------



## cats n bags

Here is the big grey kitty that has been living in my garden for the past month.  I think he was dumped, but he is very shy.  He usually won't eat unless I close the door, so this was the first time I was able to take a picture.  

He really likes sleeping in the garden, and has a couple of nests in the dead plants.  I don't know if the fake cats or St. Francis has called him to live there.

Stinky gives him the evil eye when he's out there.


----------



## poopsie

Wow! He is _very_ handsome.

You probably have that flashing light above your house that only desperate animals can see.  That is how all my kitties came to be here


----------



## clevercat

Stinky's new brother is a very handsome young man.....I wonder how long before he strolls into the house?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I have a bit of a girl-crush on teh Peeper. Moar Peepy photos, please?



Here's my favorite Peeper Picture





Peeper at the Printer (she L-O-V-E-S printers)





The is probably the only glamour shot I have of the Peep.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Here's my favorite Peeper Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeper at the Printer (she L-O-V-E-S printers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The is probably the only glamour shot I have of the Peep.


 

Hmmm.
In the glamour shot, doesn't she look like Figgy?
Perhaps thats why I am drawn to her...


----------



## poopsie

Oh that last picture is beeyouteefull


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What a great thread. These kitties are very chatty.

(Btw, what Dooney is that? I need it now!).


----------



## poopsie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What a great thread. These kitties are very chatty.
> 
> (Btw, what Dooney is that? I need it now!).





I think it is the Florentine Pocket Satchel.........maybe the large


----------



## cats n bags

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What a great thread. These kitties are very chatty.
> 
> (Btw, what Dooney is that? I need it now!).





poopsie2 said:


> I think it is the Florentine Pocket Satchel.........maybe the large



The orange Dooney is the Florentine medium pocket satchel.  It does look big next to Stinky and Peeper, but they are small girls.  Dooney.com has it in lots of new colors.  They have a great orange in their FVL line.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

cats n bags said:


> The orange Dooney is the Florentine medium pocket satchel.  It does look big next to Stinky and Peeper, but they are small girls.  Dooney.com has it in lots of new colors.  They have a great orange in their FVL line.



Thank you. It really is divine.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

poopsie2 said:


> I think it is the Florentine Pocket Satchel.........maybe the large



Thanks, Poopsie. Off to investigate.


----------



## poopsie

Did everybody there have a Stink-a-liscious Easter?


----------



## cats n bags

The grey kitty (Mr. Kitty) is still hanging around, I can't touch him, but he seems torn about whether he should try to come in the house and be friendly. He can't come in until he gets tested and "nipped in the buds." 

Sunday morning I was playing on the 'pooter and heard a blood-curdling scream in the kitchen. I went in there to find Stinky with a major fluff job and stuck between the window sill and a cart in front of the window. The other girls were pretty fluffy too, and had big eyes. 

I looked out the window to see Mr. Kitty looking at me with innocent eyes. 

I figure one of two things happened. 

The Easter Bunny was out there and Stinky had to defend the house from the egg-laying-varmint, OR 

Mr. Kitty tried to jump on the windowsill and scared everyone. 

Last night Stinky was playing with Mr. Kitty through the door. I think he has cooties.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The grey kitty (Mr. Kitty) is still hanging around, I can't touch him, but he seems torn about whether he should try to come in the house and be friendly. He can't come in until he gets tested and "nipped in the buds."
> 
> Sunday morning I was playing on the 'pooter and heard a blood-curdling scream in the kitchen. I went in there to find Stinky with a major fluff job and stuck between the window sill and a cart in front of the window. The other girls were pretty fluffy too, and had big eyes.
> 
> I looked out the window to see Mr. Kitty looking at me with innocent eyes.
> 
> I figure one of two things happened.
> 
> The Easter Bunny was out there and Stinky had to defend the house from the egg-laying-varmint, OR
> 
> Mr. Kitty tried to jump on the windowsill and scared everyone.
> 
> Last night Stinky was playing with Mr. Kitty through the door.* I think he has cooties.*


 
*Who's teh cootie kisser naow, then? Stinky an' Mr Kitty, sittin' up a tree K-i-s-s-i-n-geeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Who's teh cootie kisser naow, then? Stinky an' Mr Kitty, sittin' up a tree K-i-s-s-i-n-geeeeeeeeeee*


 
_I DO NOT LIKE Mr. Kitty!!! well at least...I don't like him IN the house. _

Stoopid Mr. Kitty (or maybe someone else) was singing a midnite serenade on my bedroom window sill Thursday night. I had the window open to let the cold night air in. Stinky was sound asleep under the covers with me. 

The singer finally woke me up enough to realize it wasn't one of my girls, and then Stinky heard him and shot out of the covers. I got up to see if I could tell who was out there, and then Stinky charged the window and took a swat at the screen. I know someone was sitting on the window ledge, I just don't know if it was Mr. Kitty or one of the other toms around here lately.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Romeow and Juliet?


----------



## Rarity

cats n bags said:


> Mornin' Poopsie



I love this picture! Actually, I'm enjoying all of them but this one is *adorable! 
*


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky would like to introduce her new boy friend.





Mr. Kitty has been pretty much living in the back yard. I still can't touch him, but he comes to the door for snacks.





He likes to sleep under the cherry tree in the grass. I hope he is isn't too upset when I mow. The grass is getting way too long.




Mr. Kitty has another friend, the brown tabby that spends most of his summers in the back yard. They seem to get along pretty well. Brown Tabby has a home and is a little chubby.


----------



## clevercat

*^^^^ Ah KNEW it!!!!!Cootie kisser!*

Mr Kitty is a very handsome boy, isn't he? I hope Murphy's position as Kitteh Beefcake is not in any danger.....


----------



## poopsie

Such handsome fellows.

I am so envious......................a cherry tree!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *^^^^ Ah KNEW it!!!!!Cootie kisser!*
> 
> Mr Kitty is a very handsome boy, isn't he? I hope Murphy's position as Kitteh Beefcake is not in any danger.....


 
Mr. Kitty is pretty ratty looking and seems to have a booger face right now. He seems like a sweet kitty. I'm going to take a class this weekend on TNR and see if I can trap him and get him checked, treated, and fixed. Depending on his test results and attitude, he might get to come inside, or at least have a chance at getting tamed and re-homed.



poopsie2 said:


> Such handsome fellows.
> 
> I am so envious......................a cherry tree!


 
Actually I have 3 BING cherry trees, and they are starting to make cherry beans. If we don't get a freeze without some snow, I may be giving away cherries this year.

It is a pain having him out there because I need to spray some herbicide in the area where his little trail is. I have to try to time it so that he won't be around before the spray dries.

I mowed the hay a little bit ago, and was surprised how many beds he made out there. I hope he forgives me.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty is pretty ratty looking and seems to have a booger face right now. He seems like a sweet kitty. I'm going to take a class this weekend on TNR and see if I can trap him and get him checked, treated, and fixed. Depending on his test results and attitude, he might get to come inside, or at least have a chance at getting tamed and re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually I have 3 BING cherry trees*, and they are starting to make cherry beans. If we don't get a freeze without some snow, I may be giving away cherries this year.
> 
> It is a pain having him out there because I need to spray some herbicide in the area where his little trail is. I have to try to time it so that he won't be around before the spray dries.
> 
> I mowed the hay a little bit ago, and was surprised how many beds he made out there. I hope he forgives me.






I swear I must eat my weight in cherries when they are in season. I buy them from Costco in bulk. When it gets so miserable hot here they are all I have for dinner some nights.


----------



## ladyash

poopsie2 said:


> I swear I must eat my weight in cherries when they are in season. I buy them from Costco in bulk. When it gets so miserable hot here they are all I have for dinner some nights.



Me too! I love cherries. I get huge bags of them when they are on sale but they never last long.


----------



## gsmom

cats n bags said:


> Stinky would like to introduce her new boy friend.


 
I love this...stinky is like "oh hai, have you met my bf?"


----------



## cats n bags

The midnight singer was back again.  I'm pretty sure it is Mr. Kitty.  There was lovely soft singing for a few minutes, and then a big ol' sneeze.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The midnight singer was back again. I'm pretty sure it is Mr. Kitty. There was lovely soft singing for a few minutes, and then a big ol' sneeze.


 
I am falling in  with Mr Kitty.....


----------



## cats n bags

FredX brought Stinky a little sumpin sumpin yesterday. Stinky is not sure what to call it though. It is coral patent, but looks kinda red or kinda orange. :wondering





Sunshine Supercat said she is being overly critical. It looks fine to her. 





Coral Patent Sophia with CAT BLING!!


----------



## poopsie

Wow!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

pritty!
By teh way, how is the romance between Stinkums and Mr Kitty progressing?


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is still very shy, and Stinker seems to have a love/hate thing going with him.  Most of the time she sits with him through the door, but sometimes she fluffs and growls at him.  A few times she tried to play patty-cake on the glass with him.

I'm trying to get the guts to try to trap him, but there is more to it than I thought, and I need to decide if he can spend a few days in the bathroom without sharing his sneezles with the girls.  I don't know if he has an URI or herpes, but don't want 6 sneezy, booger-face girls if he has a cold.

I think my midnight singer is the big black tom cat though.  I woke up in time to shine a flashlight on a black mass with big yellow eyes a few nights ago.  I didn't have my glasses on, but I figure Mr. Kitty has enough grey fur with a white muzzle that I would have recognized him.

Mr. Kitty did sniff my fingers this morning, but didn't want me to touch him.


----------



## poopsie

well, it is springtime and love is in the air!


----------



## clevercat

How are Miss Cootie-Kisser and Mr Kitty?


----------



## poopsie

pictures pleeze? :kiss:


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## gsmom

oh hai!


----------



## cats n bags

How could you tell it was me? I thought I was being all sneaky by hiding my nose...


----------



## gsmom

LOL! If she only knew what a following she had.........


----------



## clevercat

peek-a-boo, Stinkarella!


----------



## dusty paws

o hai!


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


Ah wubs you Stinky


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker was being a doody-head when I was trying to take some pictures.   





She thought walking off would make her point.





I got even though.  I've been trying to get a picture of the tattoo on her hip for years.


----------



## cats n bags

I asked Mr. Kitty if he was ready to move into the house.  There is one little condition...





It involves TNR...





If I trap him, should I knit him some little post-surgery undies for until his hair grows back?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I asked Mr. Kitty if he was ready to move into the house. There is one little condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It involves TNR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I trap him, should I knit him some little post-surgery undies for until his hair grows back?


 
A pack of frozen peas might be moar useful 
And if Mr Kitty is moving in, does this mean teh Kitty/Stinky (Ha - their Brangelina name can be 'Kinky') romance is official? *Cootie kissin' is naow legal!*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> A pack of frozen peas might be moar useful
> And if Mr Kitty is moving in, does this mean teh Kitty/Stinky (Ha - their Brangelina name can be 'Kinky') romance is official? *Cootie kissin' is naow legal!*




O.M.G. I. DIE


----------



## Nat

Haha, this is priceless!!


----------



## dusty paws

hai stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A pack of frozen peas might be moar useful
> And if Mr Kitty is moving in, does this mean teh Kitty/Stinky (Ha - their Brangelina name can be 'Kinky') romance is official? *Cootie kissin' is naow legal!*



_Me an' that ugly old dust bunny?!!_ 







poopsie2 said:


> O.M.G. I. DIE



_Um..no...I don't think so..._ 





_I don't like boize!!!_


----------



## Nat

Haha, stop it, you're killing me!! :lolots:


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> hai stinky!


----------



## dusty paws

hai stinky from rosie


----------



## cats n bags

_Hai Rosie!!

I see that you have one of those annoying people that drives you crazy with that stoopid camera too.  

Luv Stinky_


----------



## cats n bags

Peep the Squeek seems to have caught her annual UTI.  I noticed a little blood in her urine, so we get to go for a ride tomorrow morning.

The Peep is pure evil at the vet, so we could both use some calming energy and positive thoughts that everybody gets through the appointment with their pieces and parts intact.


----------



## poopsie

Good luck


Mr Julius launched a vicious surprise attack on my face Sunday night so on Monday it was off to the doctor for me and to the vet for Mr. J. He now has a notation on his charts that he is dangerous. The Peep could wind up with a jacket too!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Mr Julius launched a vicious surprise attack on my face Sunday night so on Monday it was off to the doctor for me and to the vet for Mr. J. He now has a notation on his charts that he is dangerous. The Peep could wind up with a jacket too!



I hope you are OK, and didn't get any bite infections.  

Peeper started out as Ms. Jekyll & Hyde, so there are warning notes, and I never open the crate until everyone knows she will go feral.  I whacked her toes tonight, so that will help some.  I'm just concerned about how they will get a needle in to take the UA.  I don't do well around needles.  :cry:


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I hope you are OK, and didn't get any bite infections.
> 
> Peeper started out as Ms. Jekyll & Hyde, so there are warning notes, and I never open the crate until everyone knows she will go feral.  I whacked her toes tonight, so that will help some.  I'm just concerned about how they will get a needle in to take the UA.  I don't do well around needles.  :cry:




Oh I went in and had my tetanus updated and picked up some Erythromyacin for my eye and forehead. My eye is better, but my forehead is not. I guess that is what you would call a best case scenario


----------



## clevercat

*Be a good girl at teh vet, Peeps - maybe your mama will give you lots of snacks as a reward?*
{{{hugs}}} poopsie.....that naughty Mr J


----------



## cats n bags

The Peep survived the trip to the vet pretty well.  Everyone got out with their parts.  The vet didn't try the normal needle tap since Peeper was not very polite, but she had enough in her to do a free catch sample.

Peeper does have infection and a few struvite crystals, so we got some pills.

The little twit even let me give her one today.  Usually I can't touch her for at least a day after a vet visit.  

Peeper says thanks for the happy thoughts.


----------



## dusty paws

sending you some love peep!


----------



## cats n bags

Well, I'm feeling like the biggest meanie of all time.  

I picked up a trap yesterday while it was pouring rain around here.  Mr. Kitty didn't come around for dinner last night.

He was waiting for me at the front door with the paper carrier came, and ran for the safety of the back yard.

I figured I would go ahead and set the trap out to see if he would be upset by it.  I knew he was hungry.  He sat there watching me the whole time. 

He wouldn't go in for a can of food, so I sprinkled some of his crunchies around and made a little trail into the trap.  I put a towel over the top to make a little shelter.  The poor guy followed the trail right in.  BOOM!

His appointment is Thursday morning, so he will stay in the trap in the bathtub for a few days, but at least I know he's warm, dry, and safe.  I have a trap divider, so he can have litter, food, water until the night before surgery.

The girls are mad, Mr. Kitty is scared, and I feel so evil.  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Well, I'm feeling like the biggest meanie of all time.
> 
> I picked up a trap yesterday while it was pouring rain around here. Mr. Kitty didn't come around for dinner last night.
> 
> He was waiting for me at the front door with the paper carrier came, and ran for the safety of the back yard.
> 
> I figured I would go ahead and set the trap out to see if he would be upset by it. I knew he was hungry. He sat there watching me the whole time.
> 
> He wouldn't go in for a can of food, so I sprinkled some of his crunchies around and made a little trail into the trap. I put a towel over the top to make a little shelter. The poor guy followed the trail right in. BOOM!
> 
> His appointment is Thursday morning, so he will stay in the trap in the bathtub for a few days, but at least I know he's warm, dry, and safe. I have a trap divider, so he can have litter, food, water until the night before surgery.
> 
> The girls are mad, Mr. Kitty is scared, and I feel so evil. :cry:


 
You're not ebil! Mr Kitty is going to thank you for making his life better one day.
As for Stinkums and the gang.....well, they are probably plotting revenge as I write this, but you knew that, right? 
Teh big question is -  once Mr Kitty has his big boy surgery, will he be staying??????


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> You're not ebil! Mr Kitty is going to thank you for making his life better one day.
> As for Stinkums and the gang.....well, they are probably plotting revenge as I write this, but you knew that, right?
> Teh big question is -  once Mr Kitty has his big boy surgery, will he be staying??????



Mr. Kitty's future depends on how well he studies for his virus test, and if he seems to mellow out during the week.  He has to pass the virus test to stay in the house with the girls.

If he seems open to life as a spoiled housecat, I can set him up with a rehab cage for him to get used to our lifestyle, and the girls to get used to him.  If he tests positive on a snap test, but can test negative on the elisa test at my vet, he may still get to live inside.  I don't want to risk my girls with a positive cat in here.  I also need to get his URI under control as well.

If he fails the test, or really wants to live outside, I will let him go back out to his catmint garden to live as long as he wants to outside.  At least there won't be any mini-kitties running around the neighborhood.


----------



## clevercat

How's the little man getting on in teh bathtub trap?
Tomorrow is the big-boy surgery day, isn't it?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's the little man getting on in teh bathtub trap?
> Tomorrow is the big-boy surgery day, isn't it?



Thursday is the big day.  I think it is going to be very stressful for both of us, and I'm going to have a lot of decisions to make.  I don't think I'm cut out for this kind of project.

Mr. Kitty has been very quiet.  He hisses at me when I'm changing the food and water, but doesn't growl or make threats.  He has been good about using the little litterbox and not messing up in the rest of the trap.

Right now, I'm thinking that I should let him go back outside.  I think he was mostly happy in the yard.  I know he isn't happy right now, and I feel terrible about the current situation.  Stinky has been looking for him out in the back yard.  I think she misses seeing him, even if he has the cooties.

I'll get his virus tests done at the clinic, and if he is positive, he will not get to stay inside with the girls.  If he is negative, and over the summer he decides that he will be friendly, he may still get to come inside.  I need to let him make the decision on his own terms.


----------



## cats n bags

This is the big day for Mr. Kitty.  We leave for the clinic in a couple of hours. 

Please keep him in your thoughts and hope everything goes well and that he doesn't get attacked by the invisible monsters as he's coming out of the anesthetic.

Yesterday he was singing to me during the morning.  It sounded like the same song the midnight singer used to sing.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> This is the big day for Mr. Kitty. We leave for the clinic in a couple of hours.
> 
> Please keep him in your thoughts and hope everything goes well and that he doesn't get attacked by the invisible monsters as he's coming out of the anesthetic.
> 
> Yesterday he was singing to me during the morning. It sounded like the same song the midnight singer used to sing.


 
Lots of luck at teh vet, Mr Kitty! Been thinking about you all day but couldn't post a reply from my iPhone
Be a brave boy - I'm sure your Mama will have treats for you afterwards.
Sending lots of good thoughts to both of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lots of luck at teh vet, Mr Kitty! Been thinking about you all day but couldn't post a reply from my iPhone
> Be a brave boy - I'm sure your Mama will have treats for you afterwards.
> Sending lots of good thoughts to both of you {{{hugs}}}



Thanks Clever, I'm so nervous that the clinic is going to call with bad news.

They had 44 cats scheduled for today, but we were the first to arrive.  As I was leaving, I saw a lady unloading a truck with several traps, and they said another person was bringing in 16!  

I guess if you do the cat-math, a lot of lives will be saved today.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Thanks Clever, I'm so nervous that the clinic is going to call with bad news.
> 
> They had 44 cats scheduled for today, but we were the first to arrive. As I was leaving, I saw a lady unloading a truck with several traps, and they said another person was bringing in 16!
> 
> I guess if you do the cat-math, a lot of lives will be saved today.


 
Moar good vibes being sent by my kittehs right now. Feline ju-ju is powerful stuff, as you know.
Please let us know as soon as you hear from the vets!


----------



## poopsie

Best of luck Mr Kitty!

And blessing and love for ALL the kitties there


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is back home and resting in his tub.  

He tested FIV positive, so he will definitely be going back outside until he settles down enough that he can take the more accurate test at my vet.  My girls are all FIV negative, and I don't want to risk them getting anything from Mr. Kitty.  

He seems to be over his cold, so he didn't need any meds.  

He is welcome to stay here and protect the yard from Monsters, Wolverines, and the cherry-snitching birds.  I'm hoping he will live a long and happy life, and eventually learn to trust people again.


----------



## clevercat

I'm so pleased he came through his surgery. FIV isn't the death sentence it used to be and I hope he'll be with you a long time to come. If he lets you near enough, give him a little smoochie from me (avoiding teh cooties, of course.....).


----------



## cats n bags

I just returned Mr. Kitty's freedom to him.  I hope he will forgive me for the past week and come back for meals and snoozing in the sunny and shady spots under the cherry tree.

I'm kind of sad, but really missed seeing the old  dust bunny passed out and enjoying his naps in the back yard.


----------



## poopsie

Well, this way he has the best of both worlds. 

The majority of 'my' cats are indoor/outdoor. They all just wandered in from wherever they had been and decided to stay. Adrian has been living on the carport side of my house for over 10 years. She is curious about the Great Indoors, but she is a (semi) feral kitty. The rest will stay inside for however long it suits them.  We are fortunate to be able to have the set up do do this. I enclosed the patio side with lattice so that if they need to be kept in at least they can still be outside.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty came by the front door last night and ate a quick meal. I think he spent most of the day refreshing his marks on all of the garages on the block. :giggles:

This morning he was waiting on the back door mat. He was a little hissy when I went out to change his water--he likes chilled ice water in the mornings. 





His Badge of Courage (ear tip) is healing and his appetite seems to have improved after spending a week inside. The booger-face is cleared up too.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty came by the front door last night and ate a quick meal. I think he spent most of the day refreshing his marks on all of the garages on the block. :giggles:
> 
> This morning he was waiting on the back door mat. He was a little hissy when I went out to change his water--he likes chilled ice water in the mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Badge of Courage (ear tip) is healing and his appetite seems to have improved after spending a week inside. The booger-face is cleared up too.


 
WELCOME BACK MR KITTEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## clevercat

How's Mr Kitty getting on? Is he still needing to sit on a bag of frozen peas? 
I'm glad his booger-face has cleared up and hope that he is still hanging out in your garden.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr Kitty seems to be doing well.  I didn't see him this morning though.  I don't know if he was doing other things, or if I missed him.  I'll just have to wait until afternoon when the shade gets to the back yard.

I need to try to find some bedding straw and try to fix up a little house for him.  I know he has a shelter somewhere, but don't know for sure where it might be.  I would like to keep closer to my house  where it is a bit safer for an outside guy.


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky would like to let the kitties here on the Purrsforum know that we finally have our own smilie.


----------



## poopsie

How is Mr Kitty doing?


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is happy to be back out in his yard.  I still can't touch him, but he is back on his meal schedule.  Stinky is happy to have him back, and sits on the inside of the door watching him eat.

I guess I need to find a bale of straw bedding so I can set the old guy up with a shelter.  I have an old dog house that looks like a triangle made of pallets.  I think it would work for summer housing, but if he is still outside in the winter, I need to fix up one of those insulated cat houses.


----------



## poopsie

So glad that Mr Kitty has decided to adopt you...........on _his_ terms of course


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is still hanging around the back yard.  I can't touch him, but he has been fun to watch.

This afternoon he stopped by to snooze under the tree and have a little dinner.  After dinner, he went back to nap under his tree.  Suddenly he was awakened by a chirping noise.  A downy woodpecker had landed on the cherry tree to pick ants out of the bark.  

Mr. Kitty skipped the cat instructions about chattering at the bird, wiggling his butt, and pouncing on dinner.  Instead he did a half-baked charge at the tree trunk with both arms wide open.

The downy flew off into another tree.  Mr. Kitty took a couple of steps out into the open space between the trees, stopped, flopped, and went to sleep. 

The downy sat up the the tree chattering at Mr. Kitty passed out in the grass.  Mr. Kitty wiggled his ears, rolled over, and went back to sleep.

Bless his little heart.


----------



## cats n bags

Yeppers, that is one bright yellow Willis!





The Stinker was blinded by the light and wishing for some sunglasses.





Even Chessie couldn't look at it for very long.


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## Jadeite

welcome back Mr. Kitty!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yeppers, that is one bright yellow Willis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stinker was blinded by the light and wishing for some sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Chessie couldn't look at it for very long.


 
The BBB has her eyes on that scarf - they're just her colours (and mine ). Is it Coach? I need one!
Oops - I meant *we* need one!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The BBB has her eyes on that scarf - they're just her colours (and mine ). Is it Coach? I need one!
> Oops - I meant *we* need one!



The scarf is a Coach Ikat Ponytail scarf.  It has neon C's on one side and the neon rainbow on the other.  Item 82764

There is also a long Ikat oblong scarf in linen blend that is the same basic colorway, but more muted because of the fabric and coarser weave.  Item 82769

I don't know if the London Coach stores could order for you, or how Miss BBB could get one through the US Store.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The scarf is a Coach Ikat Ponytail scarf. It has neon C's on one side and the neon rainbow on the other. Item 82764
> 
> There is also a long Ikat oblong scarf in linen blend that is the same basic colorway, but more muted because of the fabric and coarser weave. Item 82769
> 
> I don't know if the London Coach stores could order for you, or how Miss BBB could get one through the US Store.


 
Thank you, Cats! I'm in London tomorrow and will pop in  - we like the sound of of the oblong scarf, too- Missy thinks it will keep her warm during our non-existent summer


----------



## clevercat

Oops, posted in teh wrong thread and can't delete this photo -  Sorry, Stinky! At least he is orange.....


----------



## cats n bags

_It's OK to post special orange kitties in my thread.  I don't mind sharing my space on d'interwebz.  I jus' don' like sharing my real house with cootie-covered-boize.   <--that looks like Mr. Kitty.

Luv,
Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Oh, Stiiiiiiinnnnkkkkkyyyyy, where are you? We haven't seen you and your cootie covered boifriend in days! Peektures, please!


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty was starving this morning, and didn't appreciate the flash at such an early hour.  He had a little bed-head going on, but this might be one of the best pictures I have for him.





I forgot to add a funny I saw on a feral cat forum.  The discussion was about how the stray cats always find their house and the old hobo symbol of a cat to indicate a home where you could get a free meal from a kind lady.  The poster said her husband thinks the cats left a sign on their fence that reads &#8220;nice lady, will feed, but wants balls in return."


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!_

_Lookie what my mum's makin' for MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _





_It better be for me since she made me get outta my chair so she could start knittin' on it again._

_Luv Stinky _

It has been so stinkin' hot around here and the kitties have mostly looked like melted crayons laying around on the floor trying to catch a bit of breeze from the fan. We are counting the days until the next frost and nice cool weather. The Stinker is going to be a sad kitty when she finds out the sweater is MINE, all MINE.


----------



## dusty paws

hello mr kitty and hello stinker!

we have overcast skies here and its about 55... would love a sunbeam right about now!


----------



## poopsie

That is going to be gorgeous! the only thing I remember ever knitting were those little slippers with the pompoms.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> That is going to be gorgeous! the only thing I remember ever knitting were those little slippers with the pompoms.



Thanks Poopsie.  

I need to decide if I want it to be a cardigan or a turtleneck pullover.  I'm only halfway up the back, so I do have time to think on it, at least until I have to cast on the front section.  

You should get out your needles and string and try knitting again.  I got addicted to it pretty quickly after I figured out the basics.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty was starving this morning, and didn't appreciate the flash at such an early hour.  He had a little bed-head going on, but this might be one of the best pictures I have for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add a funny I saw on a feral cat forum. The discussion was about how the stray cats always find their house and the old hobo symbol of a cat to indicate a home where you could get a free meal from a kind lady. The poster said her husband thinks the cats left a sign on their fence that reads nice lady, will feed, but wants balls in return."


 
I really do have a bit of a crush on Mr Kitty....something about that chubby liddle face...


----------



## clevercat

New(ish) month, new Stinkalicious photos, please!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> new(ish) month, new stinkalicious photos, please!







+1    :d


----------



## cats n bags

_Hai everybody!

It was a really scary weekend around here.  We went from 100 degrees   and baking in the heat   to a bunch of noisy thunderstorms and rain.  Then we got all worried about Mr. Kitty.  :rain:





Mr. Kitty had stopped coming around for dinner because of the heat, but Saturday morning, he came really late and wouldn't eat.  He barfed in the yard, sniffed his food, and walked away.

We kept watching his sleeping spot, but he didn't come back and wasn't there on Sunday morning either.  





We didn't know what happened to him and my Mum got all scared.

Finally on Sunday afternoon, the old dust bunny showed up again. 

He ate 2 dinners!  

Then he went out on the patio and rolled around like it was no big deal.





It started to rain and then he went and took a nap in the old dog house my mum fixed up for him.





I don't know about that raggedy old cat...

Luv Stinky




_


----------



## clevercat

Hai Stinkums!
What a great update - I think Mr Kitty played you and your Mum, just to get extra special food. I am glad he is OK and that you all survived teh heatwave and teh scary storms.
Lovely photos, too!


----------



## dusty paws

hello gatos!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Stinky.... That has to be the most laid back cat I've ever seen. God I love him. 25 pages of love.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty was skipping meals for a few days and making me all worried.  When I did see him, he had the booger-face really bad again.

I took pity on him (or maybe I'm a sucker) and started giving him a little can of Fancy Feast every morning so I could slip his lysine sprinkles into him.  I even went out in the heat and bought more cans for the little twit.  

I noticed this morning that he's looking a little chubby and shiny when he was waiting for breakfast.  He isn't really fat, but compared to the starving shadow that started coming around in February, he is looking pretty good.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty was skipping meals for a few days and making me all worried. When I did see him, he had the booger-face really bad again.
> 
> I took pity on him (or maybe I'm a sucker) and started giving him a little can of Fancy Feast every morning so I could slip his lysine sprinkles into him. I even went out in the heat and bought more cans for the little twit.
> 
> I noticed this morning that he's looking a little chubby and shiny when he was waiting for breakfast. He isn't really fat, but compared to the starving shadow that started coming around in February, he is looking pretty good.


 
Oh, yaay for Fancy Feast. You do realise, his improved condition has nothing to do with Lysine and everything to do with teh designer kitteh food, don't you! 
I am pleased to hear he is looking better and I do believe we need peektures, please!


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty has not come home since Thursday breakfast.  I never saw him Friday, and he isn't waiting on the doorstep this morning.  

He was finally letting me get close to him again since I kidnapped him for his surgery in May.  I was hoping he was getting ready to sell his soul for a full bowl of Fancy Feast and thinking seriously about becoming a house kitty.  :cry:

Please send some "go home" thoughts for Mr. Kitty.


----------



## jenny70

Oh no!  Come home Mr. Kitty, come home!!


----------



## poopsie

Here Mr. Kitty Kitty Kitty

I will be holding out good thoughts that he comes home soon. I have been through this several times with various kitties and I know how worrisome it can be


----------



## clevercat

Really hope Mr Kitty makes his way home safely very soon.
Come home, Mr Kitty vibes are being sent out to you both.
{{{hugs}}} I can imagine how worried you must be.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty was just here this afternoon.  I had left a few crunchies on the porch to let me know if anyone came by to eat.  About 4 pm, I saw the food was gone, so I called Mr. Kitty.  The water bowl looked low too.

He came up to get some dinner.  He looked like had had lost a little weight and the booger-face was back.  

He got to eat about half of his food before a freakin' yellow jacket chased him away.  I hate those damn yellow ####!  :censor:

I hope he will come back later tonight, and for sure in the morning.  I try to give him his can food early in the day just to avoid the wasps around here.

We want to thank everyone for the positive thoughts for Mr. Kitty's safe return.  It has been a long weekend without him around.


----------



## jenny70

Good boy Mr. Kitty!  So glad he came back!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## dusty paws

Great news!


----------



## clevercat

I'm so glad Mr Kitty found his way back home.
What is a yellow jacket? I'm guessing a big, scary and ebil bird.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I'm so glad Mr Kitty found his way back home.
> What is a yellow jacket? I'm guessing a big, scary and ebil bird.....



A Yellow Jacket is a wasp, also known as ground bee or meat bee.  They are pure evil, and there are tons of them, along with paper wasps, around my house.  They wanted the can food Mr. Kitty was eating because it was meat.

I hate them, and can't wait for the first hard freeze to come and kill them all.  Our last winter was so warm and dry that a lot of them survived and then came out early.  

I won't post pictures, but you could google them by name or look for the rescue wasp traps.  I have traps hanging from the trees like Christmas decorations.  If I could get away with it, I would be outfitting my house with misters to spray poison from the gutters every afternoon.  A flame thrower would be good too.  Where's the Terminator when I need him?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> A Yellow Jacket is a wasp, also known as ground bee or meat bee. They are pure evil, and there are tons of them, along with paper wasps, around my house. They wanted the can food Mr. Kitty was eating because it was meat.
> 
> I hate them, and can't wait for the first hard freeze to come and kill them all. Our last winter was so warm and dry that a lot of them survived and then came out early.
> 
> I won't post pictures, but you could google them by name or look for the rescue wasp traps. I have traps hanging from the trees like Christmas decorations. If I could get away with it, I would be outfitting my house with misters to spray poison from the gutters every afternoon. A flame thrower would be good too. Where's the Terminator when I need him?


 
Eewwww. I am not keen on wasps. At. All. Poor Mr Kitty. Has he been back since?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Eewwww. I am not keen on wasps. At. All. Poor Mr Kitty. Has he been back since?



Mr. Kitty is mostly back on schedule.  He is waiting for me in the morning for his Fancy Feast and chilled water.  He usually comes back in the afternoon for some crunchies and the leftovers from breakfast.

I'm not going to give him can food in the afternoon for a while since it attracts the mean bugs.  He missed dinner last night because of the re-paving activities yesterday.

I almost touched him this morning though.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty is mostly back on schedule. He is waiting for me in the morning for his Fancy Feast and chilled water. He usually comes back in the afternoon for some crunchies and the leftovers from breakfast.
> 
> I'm not going to give him can food in the afternoon for a while since it attracts the mean bugs. He missed dinner last night because of the re-paving activities yesterday.
> 
> *I almost touched him this morning though.*


 
Yaay! Iam so looking forward to the moment he decides life indoors with a plentiful supply of scritchies and Fancy Feast is the life he wants after all....


----------



## poopsie

Oh........................Mr Kitty 


Adrian, my little feral girl has hung around outside here for over 10 years. it took me a year to trap her and it is only within the last few years that I have finally been able to pet her. But only with one hand-----if she sees my other hand she is off like a shot. She will never be an indoor kitty. She is happy and well fed where she is. There really isn't much I can do to change it. Like most cats, she lives life on her own terms.


----------



## cats n bags

_What's all this chit-chat about Mr. Kitty the dustbunny   the dumm boize in MY thread?_




_
He don't have a decent nose, and boize have cooties anyway.  
_




_And No...I'm not getting stabbed with a nittin needle.  My Mum is almost done with my little orange sweater.   





She caught me tastin' the yarn and I had to play all innocent and such.  :devil:_

_Luv Stinky_


----------



## jenny70

Aww, Stinky you're so cute!


----------



## poopsie

There she is! HAI STINKUMS!


----------



## clevercat

O hai, Stinkalicious!

The BBB has a few words for you.
*Ah have sung it before an' ah will sing it again...

Stinky an' Mr Kitty sittin' in a treeeeee, k-ah-s-s-ah-n-geeeeeeee....

Stinker's gots a boifren', Stinker's gots a boifren' *


----------



## cats n bags

_Cootie Kisser!  
_




clevercat said:


> O hai, Stinkalicious!
> 
> The BBB has a few words for you.
> *Ah have sung it before an' ah will sing it again...
> 
> Stinky an' Mr Kitty sittin' in a treeeeee, k-ah-s-s-ah-n-geeeeeeee....
> 
> Stinker's gots a boifren', Stinker's gots a boifren' *


----------



## dusty paws

Hai stinks!


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> Hai stinks!



Hai Rosie!

I hope you enjoy your special day today, and have a wonderful future together.


----------



## cats n bags

I finally got to touch Mr. Kitty this morning while he was eating!  

His fur is as soft as it looks.  

_and then you came in with Mr. Kitty  cooties all over your fingers and and didn't wash his dibbies off before you fixed our dinners...  

Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I finally got to touch Mr. Kitty this morning while he was eating!
> 
> His fur is as soft as it looks.
> 
> _*and then you came in with Mr. Kitty  cooties all over your fingers and and didn't wash his dibbies off before you fixed our dinners... *_
> 
> _Stinky _


 
*Ha! Ah KNEW you had teh cooties, Stinky!*

This is such good news about Mr Kitty! Maybe he will decide (before winter, I hope) that the Stinky household is a good place to live (indoors and safe, away from the ebil Yellow Jackets....).... So pleased he let you touch him.


----------



## cats n bags

_I has a jealous!  Mr. Kitty  the dust bunny was FLIRTIN with Miss Chessie this morning when my mum opened the door.  DumFooKitty was rollin' around and making googly eyes at her.   He almost rolled over in his water bowl!

Then he sat real close to MY mum and let her scritch his ears and back and everything.  

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I has a jealous! Mr. Kitty  the dust bunny was FLIRTIN with Miss Chessie this morning when my mum opened the door. DumFooKitty was rollin' around and making googly eyes at her.  He almost rolled over in his water bowl!_
> 
> _Then he sat real close to MY mum and let her scritch his ears and back and everything. _
> 
> _Luv Stinky _


 
Oh, Stinkums, Stinkums, Stinkums....I think you may soon be getting a new roomie 
Such good news that Mr Kitty is warming up - yaay!


----------



## cats n bags

_My Mum FINALLY finished up my little orange sweater, and the stinkin' sweater is TOO BIG!  What was she thinkin'?  





oh...it is about her size isn't it? 





I guess I just have to sit on her if I want to enjoy MY sweater.  

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous Sweater Stinky!  It will look perfect on _err_.. under you!


----------



## clevercat

Oooh pritty colour, Stinkums. It matches your nose. Maybe your Mama will let you use it as a kitteh blanket?


----------



## poopsie

Woweeee!!

What a beautiful sweater


----------



## dusty paws

Love it!


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you for the compliments on the sweater.  The Stinker has excellent taste in yarn, so anything with alpaca, cashmere, or angora has to be hidden away in Stinky-proof  places.  She is welcome to share a nice sweater with me while we sit watching TV, but she can't have any nice yarn for her own.

_atchully, I think good yarn is tasty 
My mum is just an old meany  _


----------



## cats n bags

Last night, Mr. Kitty didn't leave after dinner, and was up on the porch in his waiting-for-me spot.  He acted like he wanted to come inside the house.  I was closing up the house for the night.

This morning he seemed really happy to see me when I brought his room service (porch service?) out.  Next thing I know, Mr. Kitty is rubbing up against me, passing out head butts, and purring!  

I stayed out with him for a while scratching him while he ate.  He seems to like to snuggle against my bathrobe when I'm out with him.  I'm sure it feels warm to him now that the mornings are getting cooler.

FOR SALE:  1 Mr. Kitty  soul.  Asking for a tin of Fancy Feast and some scritchies.


----------



## poopsie

What a wonderful feeling when they start to completely trust you


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Last night, Mr. Kitty didn't leave after dinner, and was up on the porch in his waiting-for-me spot. He acted like he wanted to come inside the house. I was closing up the house for the night.
> 
> This morning he seemed really happy to see me when I brought his room service (porch service?) out. Next thing I know, Mr. Kitty is rubbing up against me, passing out head butts, and purring!
> 
> I stayed out with him for a while scratching him while he ate. He seems to like to snuggle against my bathrobe when I'm out with him. I'm sure it feels warm to him now that the mornings are getting cooler.
> 
> *FOR SALE: 1 Mr. Kitty  soul. Asking for a tin of Fancy Feast and some scritchies.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Seems a fair price, Mr Kitty!  I am so pleased to read this....he'll be in with Stinky by winter, I just know it....


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty would probably be in right now if it wasn't for that FIV+ test he took at  the TNR clinic.  

I want to let him in, but don't want anything bad to happen to all of my FIV- girls.  If he will trust me enough to go for a ride in the car, I can get the better test done at my Vet's office, but what to do if he comes back positive again?  There is so much conflicting information about the safety of an FIV cat in a healthy group.  Some say it's OK, some say NO WAY!   

I wish I had one of those big mansion houses so he could have his own suite of rooms and I wouldn't have to worry about spreading viruses.  Right now, I would be happy if I had a nice screen porch for him.  



clevercat said:


> *FOR SALE: 1 Mr. Kitty  soul. Asking for a tin of Fancy Feast and some scritchies.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Seems a fair price, Mr Kitty!  I am so pleased to read this....he'll be in with Stinky by winter, I just know it..*..


----------



## cats n bags

_I thought I better stop in here and remind everybody that next Friday is a super-dooper-special day.    You only have a week of shopping left.  resents

Yeppers, *Stinky Day* is almost here!

Run out to the stores and the interwebz and get your orange goodies.    You can get one of those Hermies bags or even a bottle of Minute Maid, just get something orange for the celebration.

The best gift wins a special prize!  :devil: You get your very own DUST BUNNY!  



_

STINKER!!  You can't give away Mr. Kitty!  Get your little paws off the 'pooter right now!

_oops! Busted.    

p.s.  For those in the USA, you get a 3-day weekend in honor of Stinky Day!

Luv Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

Has it really been a whole year since the last Stinky Day????
We have already got some orange goodies standing by here at the BBB household, Stinkums!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Has it really been a whole year since the last Stinky Day????
> We have already got some orange goodies standing by here at the BBB household, Stinkums!



I know, this year has gone quickly.  I still can't believe this will be her 4th Stinky Day.


----------



## dusty paws

Yay for stinky day! I have just the thing....


----------



## clevercat

*IT'S STINKY DAY! *

We have orange goodies for the Stinker, but as it's very early here, we thought she would still be , they can wait until this evening.... Happy Stinky Day, everyone!

*We were the furst ones to say it, Mama! Ah think we should keeps the orange stuffs for ourselves.....* :devil:


----------



## cats n bags

It IS Stinky Day!  Time to celebrate everything orange.  






_That BBB sure was up early!  Happy Stinky Day Miss Bean!

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Here's our contribution.....




Missy is fond of the pinky-purple one on the left, but I thought the Stinker might approve of the little orange nosies and tosies on the others....


----------



## cats n bags

_Those are purty!  I like the orange one.  I wonder if I could paint little orange flowers on the dust bunny   to make him all fancy too?  :devil:

Luv, Stinky  _



clevercat said:


> Here's our contribution.....
> 
> View attachment 1853831
> 
> 
> Missy is fond of the pinky-purple one on the left, but I thought the Stinker might approve of the little orange nosies and tosies on the others....


----------



## dusty paws

waaaahoooo stinky!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Ohhh! Stinky we love you. Since Clever posted her orange today I will continue the festivities and post my orange on Caturday.


----------



## cats n bags

_I sharpen my toeses to make it better to open my Stinky Day goodies.  resents

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

_I had a special breakfast this morning.  My Mum let me pick one of Mr. Kitty's fancy foods.





That dust bunny sure gets some tasty grub.  





I was even polite and let him have one too!  Stoopid cootie kissing dust bunny.  





Luv,
Stinky  


_


----------



## clevercat

*Yeeeeewwwww like him! Ah knoes it! Did you gets teh burfday kiss from your BOIFREN', Miss Stinky?*:kiss:


----------



## poopsie

Happy Stinkums!


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ ooh, Stinkalicious is going to love that one, poopsie!


----------



## cats n bags

_In do like Auntie Poopsie's orange bed.  I want one with a NO BOIZE ALOWD sign on it.  Well maybe the dust bunny  could sleep in the secret compartment so I wouldn't get his cooties on me.   

Miss BBB, I did not let Mr. Kitty put no booger-face-boy-kisses on me.   

Luv, Stinky   _


----------



## clevercat

*How's your boifren' doin' Miss Cootie-Kisser?*


----------



## cats n bags

The dust bunny  has had a long week.  Brown Tabby has started beating him when he finds Mr. Kitty sleeping in the garden.  I think I need to catch Mr. Kitty and bring him inside.  He has a lot of scratches on his neck and shoulders right now, but so far, I don't see any abscesses.

I did manage to pick him up and turn him around this morning without freaking him out.  I don't know if he would voluntarily go into a carrier, but does poke his nose inside the door when I go out in the morning.  For some reason, he feels safer with me when I'm in my jammies and bathrobe and I can handle him a bit more early in the morning.  

He caught/found a mouse just now.  The neighbor and I scared him into dropping  it so we could trash it.  I didn't know if it was a legit kill, or a poisoned mouse, so Mr. Kitty could not eat it.  He seemed to think a bowl of crunchies was a fair trade, and is now sleeping off his dinner.

_I still don't know if I want that cootie covered boy coming in my house.  Now that it's getting cold at night I can sleep under the covers with my mum, and I don't want some smelly old tomcat getting dibbies on the pillows.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The dust bunny  has had a long week. Brown Tabby has started beating him when he finds Mr. Kitty sleeping in the garden. I think I need to catch Mr. Kitty and bring him inside. He has a lot of scratches on his neck and shoulders right now, but so far, I don't see any abscesses.
> 
> I did manage to pick him up and turn him around this morning without freaking him out. I don't know if he would voluntarily go into a carrier, but does poke his nose inside the door when I go out in the morning. For some reason, he feels safer with me when I'm in my jammies and bathrobe and I can handle him a bit more early in the morning.
> 
> He caught/found a mouse just now. The neighbor and I scared him into dropping it so we could trash it. I didn't know if it was a legit kill, or a poisoned mouse, so Mr. Kitty could not eat it. He seemed to think a bowl of crunchies was a fair trade, and is now sleeping off his dinner.
> 
> _I still don't know if I want that cootie covered boy coming in my house. Now that it's getting cold at night I can sleep under the covers with my mum, and I don't want some smelly old tomcat getting dibbies on the pillows. _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*Dear Miss Stinky*
*Don't you knoes anythin'? If you lets that boi live in your house, you can do whatever you want an' neber gets into trubble eber again! Because you can blame teh boi! An' your Mum will always beliebe you! At least, that's how it works ober here with mah Mama....*
*Love*
*BBB (Miss)*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Dear Miss Stinky*
> *Don't you knoes anythin'? If you lets that boi live in your house, you can do whatever you want an' neber gets into trubble eber again! Because you can blame teh boi! An' your Mum will always beliebe you! At least, that's how it works ober here with mah Mama....*
> *Love*
> *BBB (Miss)*



_Oh Miss BBB, I wish you were right.  Mr. Kitty  is a gentleman cat, and much too dignified to ever commit any acts of badness.  Although, after breakfast, I've seen him with a bad case of sillies and bouncing around the back yard and climbing the trees.  He's such a doofus.  :weird:

There is only 1 stinker in this house, and that's ME!  My only hope is if Peep the Squeek is around.  She's pretty clumsy, so she gets the blame for any crashing objects.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

_OMG OMG OMG!!!  You guys wouldn't believe what that old dust bunny Mr. Kitty  did today!   My mum opened the back door this morning and he was sleepin on the porch.

Next thing I know he starts rolling around and making the googly eyes at me!  :weird:   We started playing pattycake on the door glass.  Then I stood up on my back legs like a big ol' Grizzly Bear!  RAWR!

Mr. Kitty ran off into the dark like a big ol' scaredy cat!  

Then I got up in the kitchen window to look for him, and the big doofus jumped up on the window sill!  

He started to play pattycake with me on the screen, and then he touched my toe with his big fat paw!    I prolly got cooties on my toe now.  panic:

Then my mum got all mad at me for poking a hole in the screen, but HE STARTED IT!  

And to make everything even worse, my mum has been picking up the dust bunny  and getting his cooties all over her too!

OMG What should I do?

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Who is Brown Tabby and why is he picking on Mr Kitty?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Who is Brown Tabby and why is he picking on Mr Kitty?



Brown Tabby is a male, probably neutered, that comes around when the weather is nice.  I think he lives with people in the neighborhood because he always looks a little chubby and isn't all torn up.  He's had the yard to himself for several years, and up until the past few weeks, he seemed friendly with Mr. Kitty.

I'm not aware of any major changes other than Mr. Kitty has been getting friendly, eating well, and putting on weight.  I've never left food out for any cats, so Brown Tabby shouldn't think he's missing out on something.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe Brown Tabby has been secretly carrying a torch for the Stinker all these years and here is Mr Kitty getting ready to make his move.........................................


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky's oldest sister has been very sick with some kind of GI problems.  She was fine on Thursday (even flirted with the Pizza Man) and woke up Friday barfing out the front and squirting out the back end with a high fever.  The vet couldn't find anything obvious, but she is still looking pretty bad.  

Please send Sunny some healing thoughts and eating mojo.  I hate waiting for the meds to do their thing, and am worried sick for her.  She's somewhere in the double digits in age, and has been healthy since I drug her home from the shelter.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!  Get well soon Sunny.......sending all the good vibes and eating mojo I can


----------



## dusty paws

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## clevercat

Please get well, Sunshine. Eat, eat, eat for yor mama.
Love - and lots of healing thoughts - from Maia-Annabel and everybody else in the CC family xx


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you for the thoughts.  Sunny's fever was finally gone this morning, but she still won't eat or drink voluntarily, and the drooling is pretty bad.

I just popped her barfy pill into her, and hope to poke some food in shortly.  I want to make sure the pill is working before I push any food/nutrical.  I really hate having to do this to her, and wish she would just get better.  She looks so miserable sitting in the crate.  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.  Sunny's fever was finally gone this morning, but she still won't eat or drink voluntarily, and the drooling is pretty bad.
> 
> I just popped her barfy pill into her, and hope to poke some food in shortly.  I want to make sure the pill is working before I push any food/nutrical.  I really hate having to do this to her, and wish she would just get better.  She looks so miserable sitting in the crate.  :cry:



{{{ hugs }}} cats and Sunshine. I hate when our animals are sick - you just feel so helpless, don't you? At least her fever has broken. More 'please feel better, Sunny' vibes being sent....


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

clevercat said:
			
		

> {{{ hugs }}} cats and Sunshine. I hate when our animals are sick - you just feel so helpless, don't you? At least her fever has broken. More 'please feel better, Sunny' vibes being sent....



Oh you poor things...does the vet have any idea what might be going on?...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> {{{ hugs }}} cats and Sunshine. I hate when our animals are sick - you just feel so helpless, don't you? At least her fever has broken. More 'please feel better, Sunny' vibes being sent....





Jo Pedrosa said:


> Oh you poor things...does the vet have any idea what might be going on?...



We really don't know what has happened.  Thursday night she was happy and flirting with the pizza man.  Friday morning she had fever face (105F) and wouldn't eat.  The bloods and stool were normal for a cat with an infection, but nothing else was obvious.

She hasn't barfed since Friday, but is drooling quite a bit up until I can give here the cerenia.  I've been forcing AD and Nutrical with squirts of water.  She is getting really depressed in the crate, so I just spent 45 mins sitting with her in my chair.  She seemed happy to cuddle for a while and did relax.

I don't know what is next.  My vet is closed Monday and doesn't have ultra sound.  I don't know if an X-ray would help or not.  The stress is getting hard, and part of me just wants to take her to a hospital and let them take care of her, but I don't think that would be good for Sunny's feelings.  

Peeper is being a real jerk and growling at everything, so I don't dare turn Sunny loose to get beat up or hide where I can't find her.


----------



## poopsie

Put Peeper in the crate and let Sunshine out


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Put Peeper in the crate and let Sunshine out



Peeper is a very special soul, and it was tempting...

Peep is still growly, but at least I can touch her a little.  She goes feral when she's upset.  I think she was mad about her carrier getting used and stunk up at the vet.

Sunny is still not eating or drinking on her own, but has been easier to force feed/drink.  I've let her out for a while today, and she seems to be a little more relaxed.  I'll have to check in with the vet tomorrow and see what he thinks.  Please keep the thoughts and prayers coming, I do think it is helping.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you stinky


----------



## clevercat

More good thoughts for you both - that does sound like a little progress at least...please get better soon, Sunny.


----------



## poopsie

How is Sunshine doing today?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> How is Sunshine doing today?



Sunshine is sitting on one of the perches, and Peeper has taken over the crate.

Sunny was looking pretty bad yesterday, so I decided to put her collar back on her (my cats are very proud of their collars) and take her into my office.  I was trying to decide if I should go to the ER vet and get the $$$ imaging or wait until my vet opened up today.

Sunshine really brightened up and even rushed to greet the neighbor when he stopped by last night.  I took her in to my vet today to get some more fluids and he added a steroid to her pill collection.

This afternoon, she finally tried to eat some of Peeper's food and had a bit of yoghurt.  I haven't seen any barf or nasties in the litterbox today.

Peeper, on the other hand has been barfing and left a nasty in the box.  She hasn't eaten today, but is drinking water.  I'll let her take a day to settle her tummy, but she better start eating tomorrow.  I hope I don't have a flu bug running through the house.


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky   is being a cuddle bug now that the weather is cooling down.  I have my furry little bed warmer back again (even if she has to sleep lengthwise across the bed with her tail and arms stretched out full length).

Mr. Kitty  is very friendly and lets me pick him up and carry him out on the porch.  He enjoys scritchies even if I don't have food.  Brown Tabby hasn't beat him up when they were both out in the yard, although Mr. Kitty was in his hole under the bushes.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww geez...................poor Peep


----------



## clevercat

Ugh, poor Peeper. But I am so glad Sunshine seems brighter!


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty   is a Peeping Tom!  :ninja:

This morning was taking a bit longer than normal to get all of the breakfasts together.  It is really a pain having to pass out pills, special foods, and all of the other fun stuff.

Fortunately, Stinky got her food first, so she was already face first in her dinner bowl when we had a visitor in the kitchen window.  

Mr. Kitty had jumped up on the window sill to see why his porch service was running late.  I had the window open, so he had a good view of the kitchen.  Nipper spotted him first, and they sniffed noses through the screen.  I was afraid there would be an incident, so I pulled the window partway down.  I got the other girls fed, and Mr. Kitty was back in the window checking on his dinner.

I finally got outside with Mr. Kitty's food, and he actually meowed a complaint about the lateness.  

Sunshine seems to be turning the corner, but not back to the chow-hound status she normally is.

Peeper is still feeling urpy  so we are going to have lunch at Dr. Bob's.


----------



## poopsie

How are things at Casa Stinkums?


----------



## cats n bags

I think we are finally done with the tummy bug.  Fortunately, it seems that only Sunshine and Peeper caught it.  Sunny is making up for lost meals, and Peep is still a little careful about what she eats.  Both are drinking plenty of water and being friendly.  I woke up this morning with a Peeper on my head being a pest. 

The Stinker is a little miffed that she didn't get much attention for the past week.  I hope she will come around and realize that all is good now.

I think I caught Clever's sneezles through the interwebz.  I'm getting tired of coughing, sneezing, and wheezing.


----------



## poopsie

I think we have all had whatever-it-is that is going around.


----------



## cats n bags

I had a rude awakening when I turned on the pooter this morning and saw that webshots is changing soon.  I've got a lot of hotlinked photos in this thread, so I guess they all go bye bye next month.  I've spent the day downloading and trying to get a flickr account set up to move everything over.  I wish I could go back and edit all of the old links.  

The good news is that Mr. Kitty  has a brand, spankin' new outdoor shelter to hide inside from the snowstorms.  He didn't like the straw bedding, so I had to go get him an Amazing Purr Pad to sleep on.  He was sleeping in it this morning, and I just noticed he is back and sleeping until supper is served.


----------



## poopsie

Have you tried Photobucket? It is free. 

Mr. Kitty sounds like he is getting spoiled......................and loving every minute of it!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Have you tried Photobucket? It is free.
> 
> Mr. Kitty sounds like he is getting spoiled......................and loving every minute of it!



I ended up going with pro Flickr.  I had a bunch of albums on webshots, and was probably going to go over limits on free accounts.  It seems to allow me to link like webshots did.  It is just a pain trying to get everything organized again.


----------



## poopsie

So does that mean we get to keep all the wonderful schnozz schots of our favorite orange loving puss?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> So does that mean we get to keep all the wonderful schnozz schots of our favorite orange loving puss?


 
And isn't it time we had a new nose-shot (or two) of Miss Stinkums?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> So does that mean we get to keep all the wonderful schnozz schots of our favorite orange loving puss?





clevercat said:


> And isn't it time we had a new nose-shot (or two) of Miss Stinkums?



If you want to keep the pictures that are in the thread, I think you will have to save a copy of the thread.  I just printed the thread off in acrobat, but I think screenshots would work too.  If the links go bad, I think most of my pictures will go to little red boxes.  I didn't lose any of the original pictures, and am slowly getting them saved onto skydrive and the flickr account.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/6029728103/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

If this link will work, it should go to a folder with all of the photos and post numbers.http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/sets/72157631711187249/


----------



## Rarity

cats n bags said:


> If you want to keep the pictures that are in the thread, I think you will have to save a copy of the thread.  I just printed the thread off in acrobat, but I think screenshots would work too.  If the links go bad, I think most of my pictures will go to little red boxes.  I didn't lose any of the original pictures, and am slowly getting them saved onto skydrive and the flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this link will work, it should go to a folder with all of the photos and post numbers.http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/sets/72157631711187249/



You can just right click on each picture and save it on your computer. You don't have to save the thread.


----------



## cats n bags

Rarity said:


> You can just right click on each picture and save it on your computer. You don't have to save the thread.



I did do right click-saves to put the pictures in the flickr link, and added the post numbers to go with them, but if webshots changes the URL's, the current hot links will go dead.  The words and other pictures that are not on webshots, should stay intact.  

If you want to have a copy of the thread with the pictures in place, you would need to save it before webshots does their thing.  Going forward from here, I will link from the flickr account.  

I can't go back and edit the old posts, and my computer skills are not good enough to be able to make the code that would have put the pictures in the text and not as attachments at the end.


----------



## Rarity

cats n bags said:


> I did do right click-saves to put the pictures in the flickr link, and added the post numbers to go with them, but if webshots changes the URL's, the current hot links will go dead.  The words and other pictures that are not on webshots, should stay intact.
> 
> If you want to have a copy of the thread with the pictures in place, you would need to save it before webshots does their thing.  Going forward from here, I will link from the flickr account.
> 
> I can't go back and edit the old posts, and my computer skills are not good enough to be able to make the code that would have put the pictures in the text and not as attachments at the end.



I see. I must have misunderstood. I thought you only wanted to save the pictures.


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Purrsforum Peeples!  This is Mr. Kitty  sneaking into Stinky's thread to show off my new place.  When it's nice like today, I sit on the bench and work on my tan.  When it gets cold, I can slip into my new house and stay warm and dry.  I even got my very own toy to play with.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8073764496/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8073771695/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8073771741/ 

Don't tell the Stinker I was here.  

Luv, Mr. Kitty


----------



## poopsie

Wow! Mr Kitty has sure filled out hasn't he? What a handsome fellow. Love the new digs as well


----------



## clevercat

Mr Kitty is such a cutie - love the little palace, too!


----------



## poopsie

Hey! wassup? We could use some new pictures and an update on how the romance is progressing


----------



## cats n bags

_Sorry,  I been kinda busy doing important stuff.   Well, actully I sleepin' in the fuzzy blankie. _ 







_Mr. Kitty  ain't zactly a ball of fire either.  All he does is sleep around.  In the morning, he sleeps off his breakfast in the cat house. _






_In the afternoon, the old dustbunny sleeps on the bench.  I mean, c'mon, he's all covered with leaves and stuff.  






dum ol' cootie catcher.


Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*Ah still think youuuuu like him, Miss Stinky! *  *Can ah be teh bridesmaid?*

Love from Miss BBB


----------



## poopsie

hehehehehehe :giggles:


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Mr. Kitty looks like my grandparents' old feral GC (Grey Cat). She was never lucky enough to have a cat house though!


----------



## poopsie

I have a crush on Mr Kitty


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I have a crush on Mr Kitty



Oh noes!!! Does Phillip need to be worried?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> I have a crush on Mr Kitty





clevercat said:


> Oh noes!!! Does Phillip need to be worried?



I don't know about Mr. Phil, but Auntie Poopsie might need to be worried.  

We are supposed to get rain/snow tonight and through Friday.  Mr. Kitty 
might be interested in moving to a warmer place.  I did go out and get him some little packet heaters to put in the cat house to keep it warm.  I hope he has sense enough to come back later so I can get one started so he sticks around to sleep in the house instead of wandering the neighborhood in the wet snow.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh noes!!! Does Phillip need to be worried?






Never! Ah wubs mah Phil! 

It's kinda like when you are going out with the nice guy, you see the wild one and go ooohhhhh


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Never! Ah wubs mah Phil!
> 
> It's kinda like when you are going out with the nice guy, *you see the wild one and go ooohhhhh*


 
Oh, like me, Aunty poopsie? I am enough biffcake for anyone.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh, like me, Aunty poopsie? I am enough biffcake for anyone.....
> 
> View attachment 1923829


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, like me, Aunty poopsie? I am enough biffcake for anyone.....
> 
> View attachment 1923829




Awwwwwww hello handsome. I still like the photo in your avatar the best. 

"Cattitude..............Ah has it"


----------



## clevercat

Hai Stinkums! You've been quiet lately - we need an update on you and your cootie-filled boifren'


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hai Stinkums! You've been quiet lately - we need an update on you and your cootie-filled boifren'



Well, I just snatched Mr. Kitty  and brought him in the house in Peeper's carrier.  He is pretty upset right now, so I'm just letting him rest in the carrier under a towel.  My vet opens in an hour.

The brown tabby has been beating the crap out of Mr. Kitty and I've seen a few new wounds on his ears.  I don't know what has changed, but those two used to be pretty peaceful together.  Brown Tabby is obviously neutered.

I guess I'll be dragging out the big crate later to see if Mr. Kitty would be open to living in there while I decide what to do with him.  I hope he can pass the test, or someone can make me feel comfortable about having an FIV+ cat in here.

Stinky and the girls are doing fine, but Peeper is upset because I fed her in the wrong carrier.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Well, I just snatched Mr. Kitty  and brought him in the house in Peeper's carrier.  He is pretty upset right now, so I'm just letting him rest in the carrier under a towel.  My vet opens in an hour.
> 
> The brown tabby has been beating the crap out of Mr. Kitty and I've seen a few new wounds on his ears.  I don't know what has changed, but those two used to be pretty peaceful together.  Brown Tabby is obviously neutered.
> 
> I guess I'll be dragging out the big crate later to see if Mr. Kitty would be open to living in there while I decide what to do with him.  I hope he can pass the test, or someone can make me feel comfortable about having an FIV+ cat in here.
> 
> Stinky and the girls are doing fine, but Peeper is upset because I fed her in the wrong carrier.



Oh, poor ol' Dust Bunny  I will be sending 'pass your test an' live in luxury' vibes.....
Snuggles to Peeper...she always makes me think of my Colin (RIP sweet man)...I love the *special* kittehs....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh, poor ol' Dust Bunny  I will be sending 'pass your test an' live in luxury' vibes.....
> Snuggles to Peeper...she always makes me think of my Colin (RIP sweet man)...I love the *special* kittehs....



I hope he passes the test too.  He will at least get his fang taken care of and the bites on his ears looked at.  The poor guy was really stressed out while we were talking about him and I was making the decisions.  

He was 15 pounds of handsomeness when they weighed him.  I didn't realize how big he really was.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope he passes the test too.  He will at least get his fang taken care of and the bites on his ears looked at.  The poor guy was really stressed out while we were talking about him and I was making the decisions.
> 
> He was 15 pounds of handsomeness when they weighed him.  I didn't realize how big he really was.



He's bigger than Norton teh Wonder Cat! I really hope he gets on well...poor ol' stress bunny.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Dustbunny   is waking up from the surgery right now.  The vet was pleased with how well the extraction went, and didn't find any abcesses.  

I can pick him up this afternoon and hope he does well on his test.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Dustbunny   is waking up from the surgery right now.  The vet was pleased with how well the extraction went, and didn't find any abcesses.
> 
> I can pick him up this afternoon and hope he does well on his test.



Fingers, paws and claws all crossed here. Good luck Mr Kitty.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is home minus a bottom fang and most of his glorious neck fur.  The vet didn't find any abscesses hidden in the ears or on his neck, and was a bit surprised about how badly scratched his neck was.  Mr. Kitty did get a shot of convenia to help with the tooth healing and make sure the bite wounds don't get infected.

Right now he is tucked into a carrier in the recovery crate with his purr pad, food, water, and litter box.  He is still spaced out from the tranquilizer, but doesn't seem to be seeing monsters.  I've got the crate covered in towels to keep it dark and quiet.

Please keep the good thoughts for Mr. Kitty   and that the Stinker  will be nice and let him stay with us.  I hope he will forgive me for today.


----------



## poopsie

Geez..............what a stressful day for everybody.

Poor Mr. Kitty    get well soon big fella


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty   got a positive on his FIV, we will be getting a confirmation test done, but it won't be complete until next week.  He is starting to talk a bit now, and seems to enjoy sleeping in Peeper's carrier on the foam pad.  He doesn't act scared at all like he did when I trapped him.  If I crawl into the crate with him, he purrs like crazy, so I don't know if he is thinking that he should stay in the carrier/crate to make sure I don't put him back out, or still a little worried about the girls.

The place where the vet shaved his neck to check for wounds looks horrible.  There are so many scratches that it looks like he was wearing a barbed wire collar.  

As expected, Stinky is cussing at him whenever she sees him.  Peeper is being a grouch, but both she, and Nipper seem to get scared of any changes around here.

_I dint want that ol' dustbunny coming in MY house with all his cooties.    We need a bocks to mail him off to Miss Bean.  I don't want Mr. Murphy coming back, so we'll just call this a present from Stinky to Auntie Clever.  
Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty has stolen Peeper's crate.  He is a bit too big...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8191493908/ 

Who Said I'm too Big?




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8190411147/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty   got a positive on his FIV, we will be getting a confirmation test done, but it won't be complete until next week.  He is starting to talk a bit now, and seems to enjoy sleeping in Peeper's carrier on the foam pad.  He doesn't act scared at all like he did when I trapped him.  If I crawl into the crate with him, he purrs like crazy, so I don't know if he is thinking that he should stay in the carrier/crate to make sure I don't put him back out, or still a little worried about the girls.
> 
> The place where the vet shaved his neck to check for wounds looks horrible.  There are so many scratches that it looks like he was wearing a barbed wire collar.
> 
> As expected, Stinky is cussing at him whenever she sees him.  Peeper is being a grouch, but both she, and Nipper seem to get scared of any changes around here.
> 
> _I dint want that ol' dustbunny coming in MY house with all his cooties.    We need a bocks to mail him off to Miss Bean.  I don't want Mr. Murphy coming back, so we'll just call this a present from Stinky to Auntie Clever.
> Luv, Stinky  _



*HAY! Ah noes wants him! Ah have teh stinkin' kittins to copes with!!!
Love Miss BBB *


cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty has stolen Peeper's crate.  He is a bit too big...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8191493908/
> 
> Who Said I'm too Big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8190411147/



Oh he is a big bundle of lerve....I wish he _could_ live here.....


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwwww................hello handsome


----------



## clevercat

How's our Dust Bunny  doing today, *Cats*?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's our Dust Bunny  doing today, *Cats*?



A dust bunny might be more entertaining that Mr. Kitty   has been.  He has been sleeping most of the day, but I think he used to do that in the yard too.  He really likes to sleep in the carrier for some reason.  

His test results came in today, and the 3rd test for FIV was positive, so he probably does carry it.  The FeLuk was negative, so there was some good news.

I'll wait to see how things go with the girls and continue his rehab back to house living.  The ceiling fan makes him nervous, but except for the Star Spangled Banner song at the NASCAR race today, the TV seems OK.  

The brown tabby was here this morning looking for him, so I chased him back up the street.  

_But tell them about how bad he smells and all the cooties crawling all over him.    I wanna send him away to Aunty Poopsie.  We don' need no stinkin' boize around here anyway.
Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Well, we could use a little excitement around here..............................


----------



## clevercat

How is Mr Kitty doing now?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How is Mr Kitty doing now?



Mr. Kitty  is still in the big crate, but has started sleeping on top of the carrier instead of inside it.  He sometimes sleeps on the floor of the crate, usually he is there in the morning.

I can hand feed him crunchies, and he will let me pet him, but he isn't scratching or banging against the sides of the crate like the shelter cats do when they want attention.  I have held him outside the door of the crate for a few days now.  

Stinky is not crazy about having him around.  She still calls him names every now and then, but mostly every one ignores him.  Sheri went into the crate this morning, and Mr. Kitty seemed a bit surprised to have company, but didn't try to make contact with her.

I'm trying to decide if this is the right time to turn him loose in the house.  I don't want him to disappear, or have any fights with the girls, but I don't think he should live in the crate forever.

My Dad stopped by today, and Mr. Kitty got all scared of him.  I think part of it was having a stranger around, and part of it was my Dad invading his space and not respecting the former feral/stray kitty boundaries.  It's been about an hour since my Dad left, and Mr. Kitty finally let me give him some greenies.

I miss seeing him crashed out in the back yard.  I saw a new little orange tom kitty out there this morning.  I don't know if this means I need to plan to trap another one and TNR him, or if this one was just passing through.  I've left Mr. Kitty's house (minus the purr pad) out on the porch, the water bowl is gone, and I don't leave food out because of the other wild things in the area.  The last thing I need is for the Coyotes to find my back yard.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  

There's a big ol' smelly dust bunny   in MY HOUSE!!!  OMG!  He even touched my nose with his!    He wuz wanderin around leaving cooties all over everything!  

I finally had to use a naughty word and get my mum to put him back in his box!  

What should I do?

Luv, Stinky _

The Feliway diffusers  I ordered are due for delivery Tuesday.  I hope it helps with settling the cattitude around here.  Mr. Kitty got to come out for a bit this morning to make a quick tour of the house.  I had Peeper and Chessie locked up to help keep things a little calmer.  Now I need to wait for Stinky and the other girls to settle back down after their close encounters with Mr. Kitty.  The Feliway spray does help some, but unless I had a weed sprayer full, I can't do the whole house.


----------



## poopsie

The nose bump is a good sign...........................esp if everyone came out of it in one piece


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples!
> 
> There's a big ol' smelly dust bunny   in MY HOUSE!!!  OMG!  He even touched my nose with his!    He wuz wanderin around leaving cooties all over everything!
> 
> I finally had to use a naughty word and get my mum to put him back in his box!
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Luv, Stinky _
> 
> The Feliway diffusers  I ordered are due for delivery Tuesday.  I hope it helps with settling the cattitude around here.  Mr. Kitty got to come out for a bit this morning to make a quick tour of the house.  I had Peeper and Chessie locked up to help keep things a little calmer.  Now I need to wait for Stinky and the other girls to settle back down after their close encounters with Mr. Kitty.  *The Feliway spray does help some, but unless I had a weed sprayer full, I can't do the whole house*.



Ha - I wish they sold an industral size...I walk around spritzing it like room spray....
Mr Kitty sounds like he's fitting in just fine - no punch-ups and a bit of swearing sounds like progress!


----------



## cats n bags

For the past couple of days, I let Mr. Kitty  out to wander around for a bit around meal times.  He started getting pretty upset when I would put him back in his crate and would howl about being back in the box.

The Feliway diffusers came yesterday, and they seemed to be calming things this morning, so I let him run loose while everyone was sleeping.  After lunch, he disappeared.  When dinner time came around I saw him at the bottom of the basement stairs, but Nipper was between him and the door.  Nipper and Mr. Kitty scared each other.

Now Mr. Kitty is afraid to come up for his dinner, and it seems that every time he is about halfway up, one of the girls jumps up on the half-door and scares him back down.  He is so darn quiet without a bell collar, that I can't tell if he is coming up or not.  He is going to have to get brave or be hungry  

At least I haven't heard any cussing or name calling today.  Earlier, he was sleeping near my office so that he could keep an eye on me, but I guess the temptation of a closed door with a hole under it was too much for his curiosity.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8242844646/http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Long time no see.  I been hiding out cuz there's a big ol' dust bunny   in the forest. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8242844614/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv, Stinky  




_


----------



## poopsie

LOVE the 'you may kiss my paw" pose! 

Wow...........................Mr Kitty really _does_ look like  doesn't he


----------



## dusty paws

hai stinks!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> LOVE the 'you may kiss my paw" pose!
> 
> Wow...........................Mr Kitty really _does_ look like  doesn't he



If I had made a video, that is exactly what she did when I was taking the picture.  

It is a bit freaky isn't it?  



dusty paws said:


> hai stinks!



Hai Rosie!!


----------



## clevercat

That's a very regal pose, Stinkums! As for Teh Dust Bunny....I have a bit of a crush. Lookit all that floofy fur....


----------



## poopsie

We need updates and peechurs pleeze


----------



## cats n bags

I need to charge up the camera I guess.  I got busy tonight writing the Christmas Newsletter and doing my Kitty Calendar so I can get them to the printer tomorrow.

Mr. Kitty   has been loose for about a week now.  He seems to be doing pretty well with most of the girls.  Stinky still calls him names, but mostly leaves him alone.  The boy REALLY likes Pizza (and just about anything else that resembles food) and seems to be a bottomless pit when it comes to suppertime.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I need to charge up the camera I guess.  I got busy tonight writing the Christmas Newsletter and doing my Kitty Calendar so I can get them to the printer tomorrow.
> 
> Mr. Kitty   has been loose for about a week now.  He seems to be doing pretty well with most of the girls.  Stinky still calls him names, but mostly leaves him alone.  *The boy REALLY likes Pizza (and just about anything else that resembles food) and seems to be a bottomless pit when it comes to suppertime.  *



My Lupe was like that - crazy-mad for pizza, veggie curry...I think he'd deveoped the taste for such things when he was living rough.
I'm glad he's doing well.
And on another note, you can has a Kitty Calendar? How? I would love to make one of my little lot....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> My Lupe was like that - crazy-mad for pizza, veggie curry...I think he'd deveoped the taste for such things when he was living rough.
> I'm glad he's doing well.
> And on another note, you can has a Kitty Calendar? How? I would love to make one of my little lot....



Mr. Kitty never liked anything but his special cat food when he was living on the outside.  Now that he's an inside guy, he seems to like almost anything.  This morning, I found him sleeping in one of the upper bunks in the cat tree forest.  I hope that means he's feeling safer around here.  

If you have Microsoft Publisher software, there is a calendar wizard that will automatically make all the calendar pages for you.  I've been making a calendar for the past few years for my Dad and vet, and every now and then for other people.  I get them printed at the Office Depot print service because I like the way the lazer printer does the pictures.  It might be about the same cost as ink for my inkjet at home.  I think there are other on-line stores that might offer to make photo calendars too.  

The hard part is getting enough pictures taken in the right format for the calendar pages, and then getting it all to fit.  This year looks like it will feature mostly Stinky   and the Dust Bunny   

The first calendar started as a joke for my Dad.  He never wanted any more "stuff" for Christmas, and really liked my cat Willy, so I made a Willy calendar for him.  When I didn't make one the next year, he asked where his Willy calendar was.  After Willy died, I've just done them with all of the cats.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty never liked anything but his special cat food when he was living on the outside.  Now that he's an inside guy, he seems to like almost anything.  This morning, I found him sleeping in one of the upper bunks in the cat tree forest.  I hope that means he's feeling safer around here.
> 
> If you have Microsoft Publisher software, there is a calendar wizard that will automatically make all the calendar pages for you.  I've been making a calendar for the past few years for my Dad and vet, and every now and then for other people.  I get them printed at the Office Depot print service because I like the way the lazer printer does the pictures.  It might be about the same cost as ink for my inkjet at home.  I think there are other on-line stores that might offer to make photo calendars too.
> 
> The hard part is getting enough pictures taken in the right format for the calendar pages, and then getting it all to fit.  This year looks like it will feature mostly Stinky   and the Dust Bunny
> 
> The first calendar started as a joke for my Dad.  He never wanted any more "stuff" for Christmas, and really liked my cat Willy, so I made a Willy calendar for him.  When I didn't make one the next year, he asked where his Willy calendar was.  After Willy died, I've just done them with all of the cats.



Thank you for the info - That's such a good idea - I'm going to make one for my Dad, featuring his three favourites, Norton, Matilda and Eamonn.


----------



## cats n bags

I think you dad will like that a lot.  I found out my dad saved all of the old issues.


----------



## cats n bags

Hay Peeples!  Mr. Kitty here  

I gots a new fancy manshun now!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8269721021/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

I gettin' braver too!  See how big and fluffy I are.  Lookit Chessie admiring my fuzzy hansomness.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8269720907/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Hmmf...the big doofus gets cootie fluff all over the joint everytime he scratches.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Love Mr Kitty  in his man cave! He certainly is a handsome fellow


----------



## clevercat

Hai Mr Kitty! You are so cute, I wish your Mum would bocks you up and send you over here....


----------



## poopsie

Whassup at Stinky central?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Whassup at Stinky central?



The Stinker is doing well, but still cursing at Mr. Kitty.  She has always been a bit of a grumpus, so as long as she doesn't chase him down, I guess it's OK if it was just her.

Sunshine and Nipper have decided that they don't want any dust bunnies around here.  There have been a few skirmishes in the evenings that end with Mr. Kitty chased down into the basement.  He was having the sillies this morning, and I guess Sunshine and Nipper took offense and chased him down the stairs.  I managed to squirt them all back upstairs, so things are quiet most of the day.

I can't figure out what the issues are with Mr. Kitty.  They were OK with him for a few weeks, but now he has cooties.  I don't know if putting a bell collar will help the girls be more accepting, or just scared the carp out of Mr. Kitty.  

They may be scared of him because he is so darned big (15-20 lbs) and fuzzy and I haven't had a big long haired cat around here since I got them.  I've always preferred short-haired girls when I got to pick.


----------



## cats n bags

We survived another Christmas.  Sandy Paws  had to bring a fuel pump for the hot rod, so the pickings were a little slim this year.  I was just happy to catch a ride to the grocery store to get a supply of kitty litter to last until I have a running car again.






The Stinker  was first to check out the loot and pick a few things for herself.






Mr. Kitty  got a little scared that Sandy Paws snuck in and left a bunch of strange stuff under the tree.






Sandy Paws must have known exactly what to get the old dust bunny, because Mr. Kitty loves his little chirpy birdie.  I'm not so sure about having to listen to the motion activated chirping, but the big doofus spent a lot of time playing with it and making the noise.  I was afraid he would be scared of it.


----------



## poopsie

That is so cool....................my cats don't play with toys.


----------



## clevercat

So glad Mr Kitty enjoyed his first Christmas! Know what you mean about the motion activated toys - I bought one a while ago and I swear it has a mind of it's own - although the kittens find it highly entertaining (and Miss BBB finds it highly annoying....).
Happy Holidays, Stinkums and the gang!


----------



## dusty paws

hai dust bunny! glad you got some new toys for christmas... mebbe if you share stinks will not hiss as much  love rosie


----------



## poopsie

Bet that was Mr Kitty's  first official Christmas.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  Happy New Year!

I am mad at my stoopid Mum right now.  She didn't have a car last week, so when she finally gets it back from the shop, what does she do?  She goes out and buys the dust bunny  a new collar.  What wuz she thinkin'?  She even picked out an orange one for the doofus!  Does she think I'm so stoopid that I can't tell that Mr. Kitty has cooties all over him just cuz he's wearin' ORANGE!?This morning she even put a little dingly bell on it!    Don't even get me started on all the fluff that dum boize is leaving all over the rug.  

Next thing I know she's gonna get him one of those name tags with MY address on it.  I don't know what this world is coming too...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

I bet Mr Kitty  looks stunning ....................orange against that dusty gray floofy fur


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> I bet Mr Kitty  looks stunning ....................orange against that dusty gray floofy fur


I'm not crazy about the orange color, but it did have some of that silver reflective tape woven through the elastic.  He almost got a little collar and bow tie, but they weren't big enough,   and didn't have a quick release that I wanted for his first collar (I wanted him to be able to get it off in case he freaked out).  The orange one is a 12" size, and is almost too small.  Mr. Kitty  is one HUGE tomcat.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe Mr Kitty  would like to show his TPF aunties how handsome he looks in his new attire


----------



## cats n bags

Hai Purrsforum Aunties.  I hear you want to look at my floofyness.  My mane is growing back, so you can't see my little jingle bell from the front.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8339275405/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

But you can see my fancy collar from the top view.  I'm still working on growing the shaved places back.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8339275307/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Srsly Peeple...You can put orange on a dust bunny...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8339275363/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

But you can't make him stink...  

Luv, Stinky   _


----------



## jenny70

Oh Mr. Kitty you look especially handsome with your new collar!


----------



## cherrycookies

cuteeeeee 




cats n bags said:


> Hai Purrsforum Aunties.  I hear you want to look at my floofyness.  My mane is growing back, so you can't see my little jingle bell from the front.
> 
> But you can't make him stink...
> 
> Luv, Stinky    [/I]


----------



## poopsie

That expression is priceless


----------



## leasul2003

I think I might be in love. Stinky and Mr. Kitty... I  u.


----------



## poopsie

bumping for some updates


----------



## cats n bags

Hai Poopsie!  I bean sneeky so that Stinker doesn't find me crashing her thread.  She has a potty mouth and makes me all skert with the notty words.  Mostly she just cusses when I'm sleepin' and purrin' and taking up the whole floor.  I think it's funny to make her git all fluffy.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8414274521/

_Hay Peeples!  Don't pay no tensions to that cootie-covered dust bunny!  _




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8415372054/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_I gots to sit here and guard the door or he starts scarin' the neighborhood with his fuzzy self and makin' his stoopid chirpy birdie make all those annoying chirpy sounds.  I don't know what I did to Sandy Paws that he had to give ol' fuzzybutt such a dum noizy boizy toy...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

heheheheheheh


----------



## jenny70

I just love all of these threads, they make me smile!


----------



## poopsie

pssssssst............don't tell Phil, but I am developing a crush on Mr. Kitty


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> pssssssst............don't tell Phil, but I am developing a crush on Mr. Kitty



Hay! Noes fair! Jus' 'cause ai hab Teh eye infection....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hay! Noes fair! Jus' 'cause ai hab Teh eye infection....




I love Phil...............dribbling eye and all. I am just admiring Mr. Kitty  from afar


----------



## cats n bags

_Hummmm  

If everyone is in Luuuuvvv   with the ol' dustbunny  

Maybe I can make a few bucks for my orange fund.  The doofus keeps leavin' the little grey fuzzies all over the house (I'm pretty sure they are dustbunny seeds).  Maybe I can sell these furballs on ebay and get lots of orange goodies for ME!  I hear peeples pay lots of money for celebrity stuff, so maybe dustbunnies are worth something too.

Luv, Stinky  
_

*STINKER!!  Get off the 'pooter.  You can't sell Mr. Kitty's parts on the interwebz.*


----------



## clevercat

Lol - grow your own dustbunny? Stinker, you are an ebil genius!


----------



## cats n bags

Hey Ladies  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8426895961/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

Wowser. What a hunk....


----------



## cats n bags

_OMG!  I think I'm gonna pook...

My Mum just ordered the doof-bunny   a name tag with MY address on it.  I think that means he is staying here FOREVER!    I don't want no stoopid, cootie covered brother...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

If I lived any closer Mr Kitty   would be in great danger of being kitnapped


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> If I lived any closer Mr Kitty   would be in great danger of being kitnapped



_You could move...they have houses for sale around here...Just sayin...._


----------



## cats n bags

_A very sad anniversary is coming up.  It's been a year since the  showed up in MY yard.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8060757780/ 

I think we should buy him a bus ticket to sunny SoCal to stay with...I mean VISIT with Auntie Poopsie.  We even have a snow storm coming this weekend, just like last year.

Luv, Stinky  

_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _A very sad anniversary is coming up.  It's been a year since the  showed up in MY yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8060757780/
> 
> I think we should buy him a bus ticket to sunny SoCal to stay with...I mean VISIT with Auntie Poopsie.  We even have a snow storm coming this weekend, just like last year.
> 
> Luv, Stinky
> 
> _



*Dear Miss Stinky
It's your boifren's furst annibersary! You get cake! You get frostin'! You get MOAR cooties! :devil:
Love Miss Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Dear Miss Stinky
> It's your boifren's furst annibersary! You get cake! You get frostin'! You get MOAR cooties! :devil:
> Love Miss Bean*



_Dear Miss Bean,

I like whipped cream and ice cream,   but don't know if I like frostins and cake.  Can I keep the goodies and still send the dustbunny  over to Auntie Poopsie's house?  I bet he would look real good in those mouse ears eberyone wears in ober there.  I will send the cooties to Georgie Porgy since he like to kiss girlzz.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Shall I be expecting Mr Kitty  any time soon?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Shall I be expecting Mr Kitty  any time soon?



_I soooooooooo sorry Auntie Poopsie.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957902/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

I took the dustbunny  down to the bus station in my little kitty car.  Dum Doofus took one look at the bus and refused to go in.  He made some lame-o scoose about the bus said it was for grey doggies and he was a grey kitty, so they wouldn't let him on.  

I was rilly lookin forward to seein' the dum boize wearing those mouse ears and hangin' out with you and your kitties.

Luv, Stinky  

_


----------



## cats n bags

Hey ladies of the Purrsforum.   
Happy Valentines!  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957916/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

And a special one for the luv of my life...Miss Bean! 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957934/http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv Mr. Kitty


----------



## poopsie

Tongue!!!!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Mr. Kitty, you are such a stud!


----------



## jenny70

Hubba Hubba!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hey ladies of the Purrsforum.
> Happy Valentines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957916/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> And a special one for the luv of my life...Miss Bean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957934/http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> Luv Mr. Kitty



*HAY, Mr Kitty! Your gurlfren' is gonna be awful mad that you loves me moar than her! 
Here's a little 'mwah!', jus' for you.....noes tell teh orinje one.*




*Mama says this makes me look like Meowlyn Monroe....

Love M A Butterbean (Miss)*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY, Mr Kitty! Your gurlfren' is gonna be awful mad that you loves me moar than her!
> Here's a little 'mwah!', jus' for you.....noes tell teh orinje one.*
> 
> View attachment 2066841
> 
> 
> *Mama says this makes me look like Meowlyn Monroe....
> 
> Love M A Butterbean (Miss)*





Mr. Kitty   is ded from the cyoootness.


----------



## clevercat

How are things at Casa Stinkums?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How are things at Casa Stinkums?



The Stinker   is being an evil little snot lately.  :devil:

She has started insisting that she eats in one of the little cat houses in the living room.  The little house is between the kitchen and the house Mr. Kitty  eats in.  She sits in the living room waiting for dinner service while everyone else is in the kitchen helping me cook.  She seems to really enjoy it when Mr. Kitty goes running into the living room to get his dinner and then stops dead in his tracks because the little monster is blocking the road.    He always panics trying to figure out how to get past Stinky to get his dinner, which leads to some funny running around.  

She is mad at me now because I gave her a mini-pedi that she DID NOT WANT.  It was funny when everyone else got a toe whacking, but not her.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope you all can keep a secret, otherwise I might wake up dead some morning...

I've caught the Stinker  playing ambush with Mr. Kitty  a few times this past week.  If she catches me watching, she growls at him and stomps off, so don't tell anyone.

The dustbunny is really adjusting well to life as a spoiled house kitty.  We had a couple of blizzards lately, and he seems to enjoy sitting in his carpeted cat tree watching the snow fly.  

I'm a little surprised at how much he likes the spinning mouse in a  box toy.  All of the other cats have quit playing with it after they figure out the mouse isn't going anywhere.  Mr. Kitty is still playing with the darn thing after several months, and I frequently find it in the middle of the floor after a lot of crashing noises in the early morning.


----------



## poopsie

Glad that everyone seems to be getting along so well


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope you all can keep a secret, otherwise I might wake up dead some morning...
> 
> I've caught the Stinker  playing ambush with Mr. Kitty  a few times this past week.  If she catches me watching, she growls at him and stomps off, so don't tell anyone.
> 
> The dustbunny is really adjusting well to life as a spoiled house kitty.  We had a couple of blizzards lately, and he seems to enjoy sitting in his carpeted cat tree watching the snow fly.
> 
> I'm a little surprised at how much he likes the spinning mouse in a  box toy.  All of the other cats have quit playing with it after they figure out the mouse isn't going anywhere.  Mr. Kitty is still playing with the darn thing after several months, and I frequently find it in the middle of the floor after a lot of crashing noises in the early morning.


 

I think we could use a few more Mr Kitty photos!


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker is very pleased to see all the purty orange in the Purrsforum today!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8062412907/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The Stinker is very pleased to see all the purty orange in the Purrsforum today!



Doesn't she know it's International Stinkums Week and all the orange is in her honour? BBB is furiously jealous....


----------



## cats n bags

_neener neener neener

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> The Stinker is very pleased to see all the purty orange in the Purrsforum today!


----------



## cats n bags

_And now we are back to dustbunny  colors.  Why would anyone want to  look like Mr. Kitty..._




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8426895961/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_When you could have everything all ORANGE like ME?  _




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8469957902/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

No offense there Stinkums, but I opted out of all that wonderful orangeness ASAP. 
If it makes you feel any better, you and your lovely orange furs show up more with the dustbunny    background


----------



## cats n bags

I think that since the Stinker can't read  that she didn't have any issues with the neon colors.  

I don't think I would want the Stinky  background 24/7, but it was cool, and would be fun to pick the palette from time to time.  

The Dustbunny theme is easier to read even if it isn't as wild and crazy...but come to think of it, Mr. Kitty   really isn't a wild and crazy guy.


----------



## dusty paws

hai fuzzbutts!


----------



## clevercat

Hay Stinkalicious! Can we see some MOAR of your orangeyness, please?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hay Stinkalicious! Can we see some MOAR of your orangeyness, please?





and some MOAR of Mr Kitty's   floofiness too please?


----------



## vanilje

^yes. please!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!

I been kind of busy with meetings and such.  I have minions now--See_




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8656393094/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv, Stinky


----------



## cats n bags

Auntie Poopsie!  

I gots lots of floofyness to show you and the ladies of the Purrs Forum.  Who wants a tummy rub?  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8655291791/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Auntie Poopsie!
> 
> I gots lots of floofyness to show you and the ladies of the Purrs Forum.  Who wants a tummy rub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8655291791/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/



Memememe! Such a studly young man....


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Auntie Poopsie!
> 
> I gots lots of floofyness to show you and the ladies of the Purrs Forum.  Who wants a tummy rub?


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  I caught some birdies!  Wanna See?_

_Dum ol' dust bunny   got all scert of them and went inna hole to hide.

_




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8693255909/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

Wow! Lookit Mr Kitty  and those big ol paws!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Wow! Lookit Mr Kitty  and those big ol paws!



_Fat Boy has huge paws, and he keeps touchin me wif um.  

See all my Birdies?




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8694374164/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

I gots an ORANGE one for me  , and a pink one for my mum.  Mr. Kitty gets the big one becuz I think I kin fits him in it.  :devil:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Cute birdies!
What brand are they?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Cute birdies!
> What brand are they?



Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal birdies.  S O M E O N E was talking about mouse flats and birdie shoes last year, and got me looking at MBMJ stuff and liking it.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal birdies.  S O M E O N E was talking about mouse flats and birdie shoes last year, and got me looking at MBMJ stuff and liking it.




:greengrin:


I wore the birdie flats to work just the other day.  I have been looking to pick up another pair of mousies


----------



## leasul2003

Hey Stinky, 

You go ahead and pack him in the purse, and then send them both on over my way. I  Mr. Kitty.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal birdies.  S O M E O N E was talking about mouse flats and birdie shoes last year, and got me looking at MBMJ stuff and liking it.



I love MBMJ mouse flats, I just replaced a pair I wore out!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :greengrin:
> 
> 
> I wore the birdie flats to work just the other day.  I have been looking to pick up another pair of mousies



I've seen the mousies, but not the birdie flats. Peekture, please?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I've seen the mousies, but not the birdie flats. Peekture, please?



Post 203 in this thread has the peekture.


----------



## cats n bags

I wish they would do more regular mouse flats.  I tried some with the elastic and hated the fit.  I tried some of the Cherry Studded ones from Zappos, but some of the studs were coming loose.  I loved the cherry color though.

I keep looking at the sling back ones, but other sling back shoes I've tried wouldn't stay on my heel and ended up slapping around until they fell off.  Has anyone tried the mouse version?  I know Zappos is great about returns, but I still feel like a turd when I have to send something back.  

Poopsie seems to be in ideal MBMJ country.  Most of my ebay treasures have come from that part of the world.


----------



## clevercat

Ooh the birdies are so cute!


----------



## poopsie

Ever since they closed down the Last Call here my bargain retail shopping has come to a screeching halt. :rain:


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is in B I G trouble  ullhair:

Last summer there was a patch of foxtail grass in the back yard that   liked to snooze in.  He would get covered with those stupid seeds and then come sit on the patio pulling them out of his fur.  I never thought much about what happened to the seeds and was just glad they didn't get embedded in him.

I was out in the backyard last night and noticed that I have a lot of that grass growing in the cracks between the stones all over the patio.  There are some other large patches of that grass in the lawn too.  The only way to kill the stuff is Roundup since the Weed-B-Gone is supposed to be safe to spray on lawn weeds and not kill the grass.


----------



## poopsie

Oh those foxtails are nasty! A few years back Miss KiKi managed to get the biggest one I had ever seen up her hooha. Never heard her cry like that. Even the vet was impressed with the size of the damn thing she removed. I was not impressed with the bill. Ever since I have been very diligent in removing any and all signs of foxtail grass around here.


----------



## cats n bags

Foxtails in dogs and Cat Bite Abscesses on cats keep my vet pretty busy all summer.  That stuff is wicked and evil.

I normally would have killed the !@@#$ grass last summer, but Doofus  was always sleeping in it and I didn't want him sleeping in the herbicide.  I am amazed that he got all those seeds out all by himself.  I'm wondering what other surprises he planted around here, other than the obvious stuff in the sandy dirt.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  I have an important announcement.  Well not really, but today is the anniversary of Mr. Kitty's excellent adventure.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8750091677/http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

A year ago today, the Dust Bunny   went into a box and then for a ride in the car to the place where they fix the kitties that's broken.  Now look at him!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8751216402/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

He gots those lazr eyes.

Luv, Stinky  




_


----------



## poopsie

Mr Kitty  is very hunkaliscious 

Thank you for the update Miss Stinkums


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, is it really a year? Already? I remember his trip to teh vets.....where does the time go.

*Hay! Hay! Mr Kitty! Ah hope your mum gave you teh cupcakes an' frostin' for your annibersary!*
*Love Miss BBB*


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty   is a goofball.  Right now he is laying with his back half in one kitty bed and his front half in the one next to it.  He is kneading the purr pad in the front bed and purring up a storm.  I wanted to take a picture, but knew he would move if I left to get the camera.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty   is a goofball.  Right now he is laying with his back half in one kitty bed and his front half in the one next to it.  He is kneading the purr pad in the front bed and purring up a storm.  I wanted to take a picture, but knew he would move if I left to get the camera.



lol what a silly guy! he seems to be enjoying the good life indoors


----------



## poopsie

I  Mr Kitty!!!!


----------



## poopsie

HAY! It has been a month with no update from Stinkums Manor.


----------



## cats n bags

When we aren't melting in the heat, we are listening to Mr. Kitty  singing songs out the open windows at night.  Now that I've been trying to get a little cool air in at night, The Dust Bunny has  discovered that I have windows in the house. I guess he forgot that he used to sing night songs from the other side last summer.

Stinky won't sleep with me now, but the other girls have moved into the bed at night.  Mr. Kitty sits on the dresser and stares at me until he can't take it any longer, and starts yelling for me to get up and open the house for the attic fan to suck in the coolest morning air.

We are ready for the first frost now.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.........................I  Mr Kitty


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> When we aren't melting in the heat, we are listening to Mr. Kitty  singing songs out the open windows at night.  Now that I've been trying to get a little cool air in at night, The Dust Bunny has  discovered that I have windows in the house. I guess he forgot that he used to sing night songs from the other side last summer.
> 
> Stinky won't sleep with me now, but the other girls have moved into the bed at night.  Mr. Kitty sits on the dresser and stares at me until he can't take it any longer, and starts yelling for me to get up and open the house for the attic fan to suck in the coolest morning air.
> 
> We are ready for the first frost now.



Yep, so are we. I can't wait until we get that first bright morning with a real sharpness to the air. Woo hoo - I'll know then that autumn is on the way.
BTW.....a peekture of Mr Kitty would be nice. Just sayin'


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty  got to meet the pet sitter this past week.  I haven't had time to get all the details, but after the first day, he seemed to be OK with having her fixing snacks.  The house didn't get trashed and there were no clumps of kitty fur like fights happened.

Stinky has mostly been ignoring me, but the other girls are friendly.  Mr. Kitty seems very happy to have me home again.  I was afraid he would hiss at me and run off, but he's sticking close to me and singing his sad tales of kitty woe.

It probably helps that my 2nd bus of 3 greyhounds caused a 12 hour delay and I didn't get home last night as expected, so no pet sitter this morning.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Where have you been, where have you been? What greyhounds???


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Where have you been, where have you been? What greyhounds???



These Greyhounds. 

I had to go back to Maryland last week for work, and arrived just in time for the severe heat weather advisories.  I think temps were close to 100F, and humidity was about the same with no wind or night cooling.  I think the worst was getting stuck between Baltimore, MD  and Pittsburgh, PA on a bus with no A/C to speak of, 5 hours late and missing the connection.  By the time they got us on a replacement bus, we ended up 12 hours late. 

I would go outside to escape the hot bus station, and it would be even more miserable in the night air.  I have never been hot like that in Colorado.  The heat followed us clear across the country until we got into Colorado at the Kansas state line.  

It was pouring cold rain when I left home, and stayed cool the whole week I was gone.    Now we are warming up, but at least the humidity is low, and the nights should drop into the 60's.


----------



## buzzytoes

Where in CO are you? I am in Wyo.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Where in CO are you? I am in Wyo.



Denver is home, and the west is where I belong.  Even though he was from Wyoming, Chris LeDoux said it best in his song Western Skies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So6luBC_JJ8

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/c/chris_ledoux/western_skies.html


----------



## clevercat

Lol - when I read 'second bus of three greyhounds' I thought you were on a puppeh rescue mission *rolls eyes at self*
I feel for you with the heat. It's going to reach 35degrees next week and the UK is not built to cope (actually, we aren't built to cope with extremes of anything). Yesterday I filled Norris' water bowl with ice cubes and they melted in less than five minutes, burned off completely in a few hours....I will never complain about being cold again....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lol - when I read 'second bus of three greyhounds' I thought you were on a puppeh rescue mission *rolls eyes at self*
> I feel for you with the heat. It's going to reach 35degrees next week and the UK is not built to cope (actually, we aren't built to cope with extremes of anything). Yesterday I filled Norris' water bowl with ice cubes and they melted in less than five minutes, burned off completely in a few hours....I will never complain about being cold again....



I never complain about cold, and am looking forward to the return of the hard freeze and nice chilly weather.  I like the purty flowers in Spring, but after they are done, we can go back to cold again.

I guess you could say that the bus was full of junk yard dogs.  I've never been on a trip with so many angry, bitter, nasty people.  I hope it was just the heat that was making everyone so grumpy, but that was still no excuse for some of the bad behavior on the ride home.

But, now I'm back home with the kitties and life is good.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!!!   Miss Bean!!!!

Is it rilly, rilly gonna be 35 at yer house????  Kin I come lives wif you guys where it is a bunch cooler than 100???  My Mum said not to git my hopes up cuz you guyz is Metric and I aren't.  I think Mum is hangin with the Dust Bunny   too much, and is WRONG-O.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!! Miss Bean!!!!_
> 
> _Is it rilly, rilly gonna be 35 at yer house???? Kin I come lives wif you guys where it is a bunch cooler than 100??? My Mum said not to git my hopes up cuz you guyz is Metric and I aren't. I think Mum is hangin with the Dust Bunny  too much, and is WRONG-O._
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*Hay! Hay! Miss Stinker!!! Is rilly rilly RILLY hots here today, 35 is teh same as your hundrids (ah noes understan' how hoomins work these things out) an' we are all meltin's. Teh fan is on and we haf teh ice creams to cool us down. Norris has a bowl of ice cubes outside.....Mama is walking around and whinin' a lot about,'Oh Maia-Annabel, ah will neber complain about bein' colds agin....' She will. Jus' waits til winter and we're all frozen.....*

*Love, Miss MA Butterbean*


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss Bean!

I gots a problem and need some advices.  That cootie-covered dust bunny   is gettin on my last nerve.  He has started gettin up on MY bed, well I do share with my Mum and sisters, but it really is MINE.  Yesterday, the doofus slept in the middle of it all afternoon!  It's all covered in Mr. Kitty dibbies now.  

What should I do?  Would Miss Angel notice if I sent him there and we sneaked him into the kittin pen?  :wondering

Luv, Stinky  _




evidence http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

All right Mr Kitty! 

So glad to see how he has taken to indoor life. What a guy....................


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay! Miss Bean!_
> 
> _I gots a problem and need some advices. That cootie-covered dust bunny  is gettin on my last nerve. He has started gettin up on MY bed, well I do share with my Mum and sisters, but it really is MINE. Yesterday, the doofus slept in the middle of it all afternoon! It's all covered in Mr. Kitty dibbies now. _
> 
> _What should I do? Would Miss Angel notice if I sent him there and we sneaked him into the kittin pen? :wondering_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evidence


 

*Oh Miss Stinky....*
*Haben't ah taughts you ANYTHIN'S? All you gots to do is eats some pie, an' then put teh remains ob teh pie nex' to teh duss'bunny. THEN he will get into teh big trubbles an' be booted off teh bed! Genius. Ah noes think he would fit into teh pen here, what wiff teh kittins gettin' so big an' Miss Angel still needin' to lose her baby weight...:devil:*
*Ah do hopes mah advice works.*

*Love, Miss M A Butterbean x*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Oh Miss Stinky....*
> *Haben't ah taughts you ANYTHIN'S? All you gots to do is eats some pie, an' then put teh remains ob teh pie nex' to teh duss'bunny. THEN he will get into teh big trubbles an' be booted off teh bed! Genius. Ah noes think he would fit into teh pen here, what wiff teh kittins gettin' so big an' Miss Angel still needin' to lose her baby weight...:devil:*
> *Ah do hopes mah advice works.*
> 
> *Love, Miss M A Butterbean x*



_Oh Miss Bean,
I don't think pie would work, my Mum hates crust, so eben if she gits a pie, she always eats the goodie out and puts the crusts down for us.    We don't like them dried up old crustie bits either.

Maybe Auntie Poopsie or Auntie Cindy would take the dust bunny.  If I putted him in a sack, do you think Auntie Cindy would notice him?

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Hmmmmpppphhhh,..............auntie Poopsie is having an attack or the galloping  grumpies these days. Sucky work. Meh


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmpppphhhh,..............auntie Poopsie is having an attack or the galloping  grumpies these days. Sucky work. Meh



Poor Auntie Poopsie,

I sends you nose kiss to makes you all better.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9360499618/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv,


----------



## poopsie

Hubba hubba.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Poor Auntie Poopsie,
> 
> I sends you nose kiss to makes you all better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv,


 
I want one too!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I want one too!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


>


 

Thank you Mr Kitty. Mwah! Mwah!


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Mr. Kitty, you are a sexy fella aren't you?. Quite the ladies man.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Oh Mr. Kitty, you are a sexy fella aren't you?. Quite the ladies man.


 
Nearly as bad as Norris, isn't he.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Nearly as bad as Norris, isn't he.


 
I wonder if Norris gave him lessons?


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> Oh Mr. Kitty, you are a sexy fella aren't you?. Quite the ladies man.





clevercat said:


> Nearly as bad as Norris, isn't he.





leasul2003 said:


> I wonder if Norris gave him lessons?



A-hem....

Mr. Kitty  is a gentleman cat.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> A-hem....
> 
> Mr. Kitty  is a gentleman cat.



No, no, no. That can't be right. He has 'studly' written all over him


----------



## poopsie

He sure is a handsome hunk of floof


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> He sure is a handsome hunk of floof



Hay Aunty poopsie, what about meeeeeeee!
Love Phil x


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hay Aunty poopsie, what about meeeeeeee!
> Love Phil x





I am always a card carrying charter member of the Phil Phan Club!


----------



## clevercat

I have a bad case of teh Monday Blaaahs and feel sure that a fix of Mr Kitty and the Stinker would help....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I have a bad case of teh Monday Blaaahs and feel sure that a fix of Mr Kitty and the Stinker would help....



I don't know if you could handle that much excitement on a Monday.  

Stinker    is passed out, toes up, on the windowsill behind my desk. I don't know how she can be comfy doing that, but she practically lives in that tiny little space while I'm working.

Mr. Kitty   is passed out in my bed.  Ever since he discovered that he could sleep in the bed, he has given up all rights to the other furniture in the house, and I suspect, has no more thoughts of sleeping under the cherry tree in the back yard.  He still does not sleep with me, but I have a feeling the girls have explained that they have nighttime rights to the bed.  He usually sleeps in the doorway to my room.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't know if you could handle that much excitement on a Monday.
> 
> Stinker    is passed out, toes up, on the windowsill behind my desk. I don't know how she can be comfy doing that, but she practically lives in that tiny little space while I'm working.
> 
> Mr. Kitty   is passed out in my bed.  Ever since he discovered that he could sleep in the bed, he has given up all rights to the other furniture in the house, and I suspect, has no more thoughts of sleeping under the cherry tree in the back yard.  He still does not sleep with me, but I have a feeling the girls have explained that they have nighttime rights to the bed.  He usually sleeps in the doorway to my room.



I hope that by winter, Norris teh lay-deez  man will be living indoors and snoodling with the rest of the family. I keep telling him how happy Mr Kitty is as an indoor child...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I hope that by winter, Norris teh lay-deez  man will be living indoors and snoodling with the rest of the family. I keep telling him how happy Mr Kitty is as an indoor child...



You never know with kitties...

Mr. Kitty changed his mind about the wonders and joy of camping after the first few snow storms, and the cold weather.  I couldn't stay outside and visit with him as long either, so he got lonely.  He doesn't get to hang out with the girls, because of the cooties.  He does like to keep me in sight and does follow me around most of the time during the evenings.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I don't know if you could handle that much excitement on a Monday.
> 
> Stinker    is passed out, toes up, on the windowsill behind my desk. I don't know how she can be comfy doing that, but she practically lives in that tiny little space while I'm working.
> 
> Mr. Kitty   is passed out in my bed.  Ever since he discovered that he could sleep in the bed, he has given up all rights to the other furniture in the house, and I suspect, has no more thoughts of sleeping under the cherry tree in the back yard.  He still does not sleep with me, but I have a feeling the girls have explained that they have nighttime rights to the bed.  He usually sleeps in the doorway to my room.





peekchures please!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You never know with kitties...
> 
> Mr. Kitty changed his mind about the wonders and joy of camping after the first few snow storms, and the cold weather.  I couldn't stay outside and visit with him as long either, so he got lonely.  He doesn't get to hang out with the girls, because of the cooties.  He does like to keep me in sight and does follow me around most of the time during the evenings.



I think Norris will be the same - he likes company when he eats brefus and dinner. Which is fine while it's warm, but after Stinky Day it'll be too cold to hang out there for long. His fan club will miss him if he makes the move indoors. The other morning I woke up to find a note from a neighbour telling me she'd left a kennel in the garden for himself in case it rained. At the weekend, another neighbour left a blankie and some snacks. The postman knows him, the Ocado delivery guy, the Parcel Force man who delivers the cat litter...when I think how he just turned up one day shortly after Sol passed and how he used to run off whenever I opened the door. Now he has made the front of my house his little kingdom (Norris, not the Parcel Force guy....).


----------



## clevercat

18 more sleeps until Stinky Day!


----------



## cats n bags

*Mr. Kitty Gonna DIE!!!!  *

_I'z jus playin wif my sock toy, mindin my OWN BIZNESSSSS when I 'cided to take sock in bafroom and put him in tub to roll around.

Nex thing I know fatboy   comes in and sits on sock with his BIG FAT FLOOFY :censor:  I wuz tryin to be plite and all, but then dust bunny BITED sock and got his slobber all ober my favrite sock toy.  

Doofus better sleep wif one eye open for a while.....

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> 18 more sleeps until Stinky Day!



Yay!!!  I can also feel a very slight, but it is there, chill in the morning air.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh poor Stinky! Good thing there is soap to help wash away all those Mr. Kitty germs.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Peeples!  

Stinky Day is comin on Caturday!!!  Time to start gittin all yer ORANGE ready for that BIG DAY!!!   

I know everybody gots a bit of orange somewhere--even if you gots to dig down deep in your underwear drawer to find those Halloween punkin socks hiding way in the back corner.  :lolots:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

I think we need some stinky/mr Kitty  / Peeper pictures to cheer us up around here


----------



## cats n bags

Peeper and her peep-squeek mini me




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8563462784/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Srsly?  Ya want to look at Peeper and Mr. Kitty?  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8562367233/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

I need to get some new ones of the dust bunny...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8242844614/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

oooohhhhhh  Thank you!


----------



## dusty paws

hai peeper! and stinks! and mr. dust bunny!


----------



## leasul2003

le sigh....


----------



## cats n bags

Since Auntie Poopsie wanted some funnies today, howzabout a peekture of the world's U G L I E S T kittin?




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/691285970/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

It is OK to laugh, even my mom said she had never seen a kitten that wasn't cute until I sent her a picture of Chessie.  But don't feel bad, Chessie eventually grew into those big ears...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/690419383/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

but she still has that Buster Keaton face.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I just think Chessie is the sweetest thing! Even her so-called 'ugly' picture is adorable. I had a cat that had to grow into his ears too...........just made me love him all the more


----------



## clevercat

Aww - Murphy also had to grow into his ears when he was a Kittin.
I needed my Stinky fix this morning. Thank you!


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!!! MISS STINKY!!!*

*WE GOTS STOOPID ORINJE STUFFS LAYIN' AROUND TEH HOUSE AN' AH'M WONDERIN' IF THIS HAS SUMTHIN' TO DO WITH TOMORROWS.....*

One MOAR sleep until Stinky Day!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY!!! MISS STINKY!!!*
> 
> *WE GOTS STOOPID ORINJE STUFFS LAYIN' AROUND TEH HOUSE AN' AH'M WONDERIN' IF THIS HAS SUMTHIN' TO DO WITH TOMORROWS.....*
> 
> One MOAR sleep until Stinky Day!!!!!



_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  

Lookie what I'm gettin' for Stinky Day!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1969-PORSCHE-911-E-TARGA-ONLY-51-227-ORIGINAL-MILES-CALIFORNIA-CAR-SINCE-NEW-/390651714311?_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&forcev4exp=true#ht_47405wt_1166

When I gets my Kitty Kar, ya wanna go down to the toyz store and then git some Ice Cream?    We mights has to drive rilly rilly fast so the Ice Cream doesn't git all melty in the hunnerds sunshine.  Some bonehead forgotted it's 'posed to get cool for Stinky Day.  

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  _
> 
> _Lookie what I'm gettin' for Stinky Day!!!!_
> 
> _http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1969...STRK:MEWAX:IT&forcev4exp=true#ht_47405wt_1166_
> 
> _When I gets my Kitty Kar, ya wanna go down to the toyz store and then git some Ice Cream?    We mights has to drive rilly rilly fast so the Ice Cream doesn't git all melty in the hunnerds sunshine.  Some bonehead forgotted it's 'posed to get cool for Stinky Day.  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


 
*Hay Miss Stinky!!!*
*You rilly rilly gonna gets teh Kiiteh Kar? How can yore feets reach teh pedals? Maybes ah can steer an' you can works teh pedals....*
*Anyways, srsly, if we can goes to teh toyz store an' eats teh ice cream, ah will get Mama to gibs me an advance on mah pawket monies.....one more sleep til International Stinky Day!*

*Love Miss M A Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay Miss Stinky!!!*
> *You rilly rilly gonna gets teh Kiiteh Kar? How can yore feets reach teh pedals? Maybes ah can steer an' you can works teh pedals....*
> *Anyways, srsly, if we can goes to teh toyz store an' eats teh ice cream, ah will get Mama to gibs me an advance on mah pawket monies.....one more sleep til International Stinky Day!*
> 
> *Love Miss M A Bean*



_Hay!!  Miss Bean!!!

I rilly rilly pushed the button and tol' dem to sends it here!!!  We put old dustbunny  down on floor to push pedals cuz nobody wants to see dum boize anyways.  

Me an you can go cruzin down teh road wif winds blowin R hairs back  :sunnies while we eatin' teh ice cream an' flirtin' wif dem truckers.    10-4 Good Buddies  

Maybe we go to see Auntie Poopsie and spin donuts on a beach ober der too!

Zoom Zoom  Beep Beep  Watch out Thelma & Louise   Kittees comin' thru!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!  Miss Bean!!!_
> 
> _I rilly rilly pushed the button and tol' dem to sends it here!!!  We put old dustbunny  down on floor to push pedals cuz nobody wants to see dum boize anyways.  _
> 
> _Me an you can go cruzin down teh road wif winds blowin R hairs back  :sunnies while we eatin' teh ice cream an' flirtin' wif dem truckers.    10-4 Good Buddies  _
> 
> _Maybe we go to see Auntie Poopsie and spin donuts on a beach ober der too!_
> 
> _Zoom Zoom  Beep Beep  Watch out Thelma & Louise   Kittees comin' thru!  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


 
*Hay! Miss Stinky!!*

*Ah haff jus' a-hem 'borrowed' two pairs of Mama's sunglasses so we can look cool  when we goes to teh beach wiff Aunty poopsie....ah hopes Aunty poopsie has lots ob popsicles an' ice cream ready.....*

*Love Miss M A Bean*


----------



## poopsie

WooHoo!!!!!


I has teh popsicles bit it is too hawt for teh ize creeums. We can go cruz Dawg Beach and flip them teh paw!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Miss Stinky!!*
> 
> *Ah haff jus' a-hem 'borrowed' two pairs of Mama's sunglasses so we can look cool  when we goes to teh beach wiff Aunty poopsie....ah hopes Aunty poopsie has lots ob popsicles an' ice cream ready.....*
> 
> *Love Miss M A Bean*



_I hope you gots the Cat Eye ones.  :giggles:   :lolots:_


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> 
> I has teh popsicles bit it is too hawt for teh ize creeums. We can go cruz Dawg Beach and flip them teh paw!


 
*Yaay, Aunty poopsie! Ah am jus' goin' to practise flippin' teh middle claw....ah'll tell mama you said it was OK :giggles:*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Yaay, Aunty poopsie! Ah am jus' goin' to practise flippin' teh middle claw....ah'll tell mama you said it was OK :giggles:*



I can totally see Stinky and Missy zooming down the Pacific Coast Highway in that tangerine Porsche.  The sun is setting, so the sky is bright orange and blues.  Both girls are looking very aero with the wind blowing their ears and fur back.

Missy has stolen her Mum's purple Bal and is wearing the Pucci scarf around her neck so that it tails out behind her in the wind. 

Stinky, the delinquent, is driving and munching on an XL box of McD's fries.  She has one fry hanging out of her mouth like a ciggy.  She's wearing my red sunnies and has a bright orange Coach in the back seat and the Tony Duquette scarf around her neck.

Every time they pass a car with a dog in the back, they honk the horn, yell crude comments, and let the dogs know they are "number one" with their white paws stained neon orange from the bag of Cheetos they had been eating earlier.  Then they laugh their little heads off.  They obviously know exactly how to celebrate Stinky Day and are having a blast.


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!!!! HAY!!!! HAY!!! MISS STINKY!!!
Wakes up NAOW! Your speschul day is here an' ah happens to knoes you hab presents to opens.....Remember peeples, today is a good day to stink!*

Happy Stinky Day, everyone!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY!!!! HAY!!!! HAY!!! MISS STINKY!!!
> Wakes up NAOW! Your speschul day is here an' ah happens to knoes you hab presents to opens.....Remember peeples, today is a good day to stink!*
> 
> Happy Stinky Day, everyone!



_WOWIE!  It's all oringie in here!  _




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9637756150/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Happy Stinky Day everyone!  

Luv, Stinky  _


eta:  Someone has discovered that she can tip it over on the side and play Stink inna Box.  Cue the Pop Goes the Weasel music...


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Stinky Day!!!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.....so glad that Miss Stinky is enjoying her day


----------



## leasul2003

In honor of Stinky day I vow not to take a shower today.


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> In honor of Stinky day I vow not to take a shower today.



Don't forget to enjoy something orange!  Stinky LOVES orange, so eat, drink, wear orange, or just go sit out this evening and enjoy the sunset with your favorite buddy.


----------



## leasul2003

I drank orange juice this morning and toasted Stinky. And had cheddar cheese tonight, wishing I could share it with Stinky.


----------



## boxermom

haha, I love all the tributes to Stinky. I'm wearing an orange shirt in honor of Stinky Day


----------



## buzzytoes

I will claim that the Mallowcreme Pumpkins I am eating are in honor of Stinky Day just so I will feel okay if I eat the entire bag.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I will claim that the Mallowcreme Pumpkins I am eating are in honor of Stinky Day just so I will feel okay if I eat the entire bag.



Stinky is pretty special and all powerful (at least in her mind) but if you eat a whole bag of candy punkins I don't think you are going to feel OK...


----------



## clevercat

Time for a little Stinker update?


----------



## cats n bags

We had trespassers last night, and Stinky was not pleased.  

I was considering adopting a little girl kitten and she stopped by for a visit, along with the rest of her family.  The kitten was much too small and nervous to consider fitting in with the likes of Stinky and Mr. Kitty, so I let her stick with the family she knows.  She was very pretty though.

Stinker and everyone else spent the rest of the night sniffing and rolling on all the places the visiting cats had touched, and Stinky was pretty nasty with me for having kitten cooties on my hands.  I had to get rid of the shirt I had been wearing and wash up before I could touch her again.


----------



## clevercat

*Well played, Miss Stinker! Ah am goin' to do that, in teh unlikely event Mama eber tries to invite anyone else to live with us.....Stoopid kittins, moar trubble than they are worth....
Love
Miss M A Bean*


----------



## clevercat

What's new at Casa Stinkums?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> what's new at casa stinkums?





+1


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> What's new at Casa Stinkums?





poopsie2 said:


> +1



It has been terribly exciting around here.   In fact, it has been sooooo exciting that Clever's Home for Wayward Kitties seems downright bo-ring.  

You are believing that aren't you?  

Actually, I made a sock...

_My mum leads a verrry sheltered life.  C'mon, A SOCK!!!!  Who sees the thrills in a sock!!!

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Depends. Was it an ORANGE sock? Or purple? I mean, that's got to be exciting...


----------



## Candice0985

if the sock was orange and big enough of Stinky to crawl into it....let's face it that would be exciting news! am I right!?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Depends. Was it an ORANGE sock? Or purple? I mean, that's got to be exciting...



_It's a weird color of yarn called Single Lady...I wonder why?  In another update on the excitement around here, the Dust Bunny   is waiting in anticipation of the casting on for the second sock!  Oh Noes, Miss Bean, can you save me from this place?  

Luv, Stinky  _

The yarn is not my favorite colorway.  It ended up being a cream. lavender, blue pastel striping yarn.  I got it for the last bus ride because it was a lighter color that would be easier to knit in the low light conditions around the Greyhound bus and stations.  I needs to find me some orange yarn, or someone that might like something purpleish...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/10311075254/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats - can't get into my messages via iPhone but will pee emm you when I can (didn't want you to think I was ignoring you).
I like those colours, they're a little Missonni-esque. The name of the yarn, not so much... 
[*HAY!!! HAY!!! Miss Stinky!! You thinks yore lifes is dull?? Jump into that orinje car and come spend teh weekend here....48 hours with a pile ob stinkin' kittins an' you will be itchin'' (rilly itchin', ah bets they hab teh fleees) to gets back to your Mum
Love from Miss M A Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> cats - can't get into my messages via iPhone but will pee emm you when I can (didn't want you to think I was ignoring you).
> I like those colours, they're a little Missonni-esque. The name of the yarn, not so much...
> [*HAY!!! HAY!!! Miss Stinky!! You thinks yore lifes is dull?? Jump into that orinje car and come spend teh weekend here....48 hours with a pile ob stinkin' kittins an' you will be itchin'' (rilly itchin', ah bets they hab teh fleees) to gets back to your Mum
> Love from Miss M A Bean*



Hay Miss Bean, your pee emm's are all full.  Check your Ravelry's.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hay Miss Bean, your pee emm's are all full.  Check your Ravelry's.



Hay Stinky! Tell your mum I'm getting a ruler and will pee emm her.
For some reason my iPhone is not letting me access PMs. Grrr.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hay Stinky! Tell your mum I'm getting a ruler and will pee emm her.
> For some reason my iPhone is not letting me access PMs. Grrr.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/10390750745/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Talledega was a bit exciting, and we put in a lot of laps to finish at the same time the race ended.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/10390750745/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> Talledega was a bit exciting, and we put in a lot of laps to finish at the same time the race ended.



See, they look perfect for weekend snoodle-and-snack time. Socks, Jammies, a blankie on the sofa.....We love winter at Butterbean Towers


----------



## clevercat

A-hem. Ten whole days without a Stinky update????? Has your Mum got all tangled ups under her yarn, Stinkums?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A-hem. Ten whole days without a Stinky update????? Has your Mum got all tangled ups under her yarn, Stinkums?



 _Yarn fairy stopped by yesterday  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Yarn fairy stopped by yesterday  _



Ooh, srsly?? And what did teh yarn fairy drop off?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooh, srsly?? And what did teh yarn fairy drop off?



_Yarn!!!  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Yarn!!!  _



 teh clue was in teh name..


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> teh clue was in teh name..



Yeah, but this was a whole bunch of purty, bright, happy yarn!  As soon as the clock struck quitting time, I was tearing into it and winding it into balls.  Peeper even tried to help.  Stoopid Peeper likes to hold the yarn and make the winder and swift freak out.

_Mum is makin teh Criss-mas sockin's.  :xtree:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yeah, but this was a whole bunch of purty, bright, happy yarn!  As soon as the clock struck quitting time, I was tearing into it and winding it into balls.  Peeper even tried to help.  Stoopid Peeper likes to hold the yarn and make the winder and swift freak out.
> 
> _Mum is makin teh Criss-mas sockin's.  :xtree:
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Makes sure mine is a big one! Ah hab been extra good this year!
Love
Miss M A Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Makes sure mine is a big one! Ah hab been extra good this year!
> Love
> Miss M A Bean*



_I be rilly rilly sure you gets the BIGGEST one......in the whole wide world!!!!

Luv, Stinky  _

:snowballs:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I be rilly rilly sure you gets the BIGGEST one......in the whole wide world!!!!
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> :snowballs:



*HAY! Noes think you can sneak Dust Bunny in! Ah have enough dumb boize here already...*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY! Noes think you can sneak Dust Bunny in! Ah have enough dumb boize here already...*




_Hay!!!!  Miss Bean!!!!  

R you still be-in goody tooshoos for Sandy Paws?  

We heared you might be 'spectin a visitor soon  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!!  Miss Bean!!!!
> 
> R you still be-in goody tooshoos for Sandy Paws?
> 
> We heared you might be 'spectin a visitor soon
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*We-eelll, there was a small incident that may hab led to mah begin' putted temporarily on teh Naughty List...but it was not mah fault. Mama was makin's teh coffee, an' ah was waitin' for mah snack. All ah did was gib her a sharp nip to hurry things along an' she dropped teh cup an' it borked. Not exactly mah fault, was it.*
Hmm. There was another 'incident' recently. Missy was at the top of the cat tree, and Beaker tried to join her. All I saw was Beaks dropping from top to floor as Missy pushed her off.
*LIES! Stupid Bee-kurr. Ah just brushed past her, honest!*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *We-eelll, there was a small incident that may hab led to mah begin' putted temporarily on teh Naughty List...but it was not mah fault. Mama was makin's teh coffee, an' ah was waitin' for mah snack. All ah did was gib her a sharp nip to hurry things along an' she dropped teh cup an' it borked. Not exactly mah fault, was it.*
> Hmm. There was another 'incident' recently. Missy was at the top of the cat tree, and Beaker tried to join her. All I saw was Beaks dropping from top to floor as Missy pushed her off.
> *LIES! Stupid Bee-kurr. Ah just brushed past her, honest!*



_Oh Noes!!!   Miss Bean!!!!  I tink you be gettin'  in yer sox fer sure!!!!!  

I hope Sandy Paws brings MY SISTER IN ORANGE a super dooper deluxe tree for the big day.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! Miss Stinky! Tell your Mum that Mama will clear her Pee Emm bocks when she gets homes tonight. Love Miss M A Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY! Miss Stinky! Tell your Mum that Mama will clear her Pee Emm bocks when she gets homes tonight. Love Miss M A Bean*



_She better or I'm gonna come ober dere wif Dum Boiyze  an hav cat chats wif her!!!

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## poopsie

Every time i see this thread bumped I keep hoping for some new peekchures of the Stinker   or Mr Kitty


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Every time i see this thread bumped I keep hoping for some new peekchures of the Stinker   or Mr Kitty



Hai Auntie Poopsie!!!!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9710369255/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Stinky is busy waiting on Murphy's Mum to get home.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9637756132/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Yeah..Miss Bean fillded up the bocks wif Pee Emms.  Tee Hee ...I made rude funny...:giggles:_



http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9634516853/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

Hay Miss Bean!  

resents


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hay Miss Bean!
> 
> resents



*Hay Miss Stinky! So mama getted a bocks an' it had pritty purples an' reds an' pinks woolly stuffs an' THEN what did we finds? Ah'll tell you. SOMEONE thought it would be smart to send me a pitcher ob a dumb boize!!! Likes ah don' hab enough ob them round here. He looks a lot less trouble than Mr Murphy, though. Wanna swap????*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay Miss Stinky! So mama getted a bocks an' it had pritty purples an' reds an' pinks woolly stuffs an' THEN what did we finds? Ah'll tell you. SOMEONE thought it would be smart to send me a pitcher ob a dumb boize!!! Likes ah don' hab enough ob them round here. He looks a lot less trouble than Mr Murphy, though. Wanna swap????*



_You wuz warned that Sandy Paws would put a  in yer Sox if'n you wuz notty an pikken on my sister in Orange!!!

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!!!

Did you notice that Dust Bunny  haz been here a WHOLE YEAR!!  Lazy good-fer-nuthin- bum-kitty leaves fuzzies on eberyting.  

I'm thinkin of sneeking my Mum's magic card and gettin him one of those doofy jinglebell collars for the big day.  Do you think Sandy Paws would get mad and give my loot to Miss Bean if I did that?  I'm mean, it's a present for him and all...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples!!!
> 
> Did you notice that Dust Bunny  haz been here a WHOLE YEAR!!  Lazy good-fer-nuthin- bum-kitty leaves fuzzies on eberyting.
> 
> I'm thinkin of sneeking my Mum's magic card and gettin him one of those doofy jinglebell collars for the big day.  Do you think Sandy Paws would get mad and give my loot to Miss Bean if I did that?  I'm mean, it's a present for him and all...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Why, ah thinks that is bery good idea, Miss Stinky. Ah'm sure Sandy Paws won't mind....we'll juss' gib him mah address though, in cases he thinks all your loots should be delibered here....bwa ha ha*
*Love Miss M A Bean*


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! Miss Stinky! Ah hab rescued you from teh ebil second page! Are you on teh Naughties list this year? Ah spect that's why you been so quiet.....We needs pitchers! NAOW!*
*love*
*Miss M A Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

_I have been tryin to be good for Sandy Paws.  It ain't easy when you are all orange you know.  

I have to warn Miss Beaker that playing chikkin with the bathtub water is not a wize game.  I have vague memories, or maybe it was really a nightmare, about a flying leap at the shower curtain and then bein too short to get myself out of the water.  My Mum left me in the shower a bit before she stopped to rescue me.  She thought it was funny watching me clinging to the edge of the tub and hopping up and down cuz I was too small to get out on my own.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

D'Beaks did it again yesterday - shot through my legs and straight into the tub. Actually she is very interested in water. I only have to turn a tap in in the kitchen and Beaker is there, batting at the water and splashing around.
Meanwhile - just eight more sleeps until Loot Opening Day. Can you stay on the Nice List for one more week, Stinker?
Also we need photos of the dumb boize, please!


----------



## clevercat

Wake up, Stinker! Missy wants to know if you gots lots of loot this year? She did, of course...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Wake up, Stinker! Missy wants to know if you gots lots of loot this year? She did, of course...



_Hay!!  Miss Bean!!!

I got lots of loot too!  My mum took some peektures, but hasn't got them uploaded yet.  Mr. Kitty   must have been a bad boy--how else can we explain the new litterbox that was under the tree?  And about the stoopid hat  ...I'm afraid I can't unsee that nightmare...  

Luv & Merry Christmas

Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

peektures?!?!?!


----------



## cats n bags

The unfortunate incident with the hat...Not Funny Clever...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/11551106494/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

The anti gravity collar wasn't any better...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/11551206966/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/11551218953/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

But we did get something good...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/11551105854/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely Christmas at Casa Stinkums!


----------



## clevercat

Lol - Stinky's face in the 'hat incident'. You are in sooo much trouble, Mum.
Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!!!

I gots a problem, or maybe Doofus  IS the problem.  Someone has been dropping little Klingons around the joint, and until today, I couldn't pin it to anyone, but I had my spishons.  I knew Mr. Kitty had cooties    and now he has dingleberries!   

I don't know anyone brave enough to go after that big fluffy butt with the clippers.  

Luv, Stinky   _


----------



## poopsie

:greengrin:


----------



## cats n bags

*He loves me...he loves me not...*

Fat Boy  has really taken over my recliner chair.  He seems to spend most of his life lounging in the chair and putting stompy on the padded arm rests or the back.  I've started sitting on the edge of the chair when I want to sit down, and eventually he takes the hint and moves to the perch next to the chair.

I was on leave over the holidays, so I was spending more daytime hours in my chair than normal.  Mr. Kitty started jumping on my lap and sprawling out at about the same time.

Now for the $64 question...Is he doing this to cuddle and share the chair or is it kitty payback?


----------



## clevercat

Hay Stinker! Some of us could use a few pitchers, you know. Just saying...


----------



## cats n bags

_We been having 'pooter issues around here.  First the old camera blew out the battery door latch, then the old 'pooter decided it was about to croak off and die.  We still arn't sure how to do eberything on this new 'pootery stuff, so I'll try putting a little selfie on here just for my fans in orange!  Go Broncos!!!!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12241485716/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _We been having 'pooter issues around here.  First the old camera blew out the battery door latch, then the old 'pooter decided it was about to croak off and die.  We still arn't sure how to do eberything on this new 'pootery stuff, so I'll try putting a little selfie on here just for my fans in orange!  Go Broncos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12241485716/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



Hai Stinkerbell!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hai Stinkerbell!




Stinkerbelle!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

I've called her a lot of things, but 
Stinkerbell, with or without the e is a new one.


----------



## cats n bags

Hey Ladies!!!  and Miss Bean, too...  

Who wants a little early morning cooties?  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12386003405/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

_Gimme a break fat boy!  Nobody wants to look at yer old dust bunny self.  They want to see ME and my oringiness.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12386455854/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Maybe d'Beak, my sister in ORANGE, will stop by to catch up on orange things.  

Luv, Stinky  

_


----------



## clevercat

O hai Mr Kitty!


Ah am hidin' aways from all teh orinje troublemakers...

Hay Stinky!
Ai think Miss Bean means US!


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is makin' swavy face at Miss Bean...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12386455814/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

He thinks she might like a date with a wild and furry guy...  

Stinker is impressed with Beaker's selfie skills.  She's thinking it might be fun to go riding in the Oringy Porche with d'Beak.  Maybe they can get featured on TOZ (no, not TMZ) The Orange Zone...


----------



## poopsie

So much kitteh cuteness!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty is makin' swavy face at Miss Bean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12386455814/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> He thinks she might like a date with a wild and furry guy...
> 
> Stinker is impressed with Beaker's selfie skills.  She's thinking it might be fun to go riding in the Oringy Porche with d'Beak.  Maybe they can get featured on TOZ (no, not TMZ) The Orange Zone...



D'Beaks would like to know if there would be Cheetos involved? She likes orange snacks


----------



## clevercat

Back off, Dust Bunny! Miss Bean is noes abailable!


----------



## cats n bags

OH NOES!!!!!!  Mr. Murphy gave Mr. Kitty the ebil eyes an' now he's MELTING!!!!  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/12395823205/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't care what Stinky says, I think Mr. Kitty is handsome.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> D'Beaks would like to know if there would be Cheetos involved? She likes orange snacks



_Does d'Beaks like crunchy fried ones, or does she prefer the puffy baked Cheetos?

I think we we want the hot n spicy ones for our big 'venture!!!   

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Does d'Beaks like crunchy fried ones, or does she prefer the puffy baked Cheetos?
> 
> I think we we want the hot n spicy ones for our big 'venture!!!
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



Hay Miss Stinks!

Hot n Spicy ones will lead to me leabin's teh most spectacular gifts in teh litter bocks - lucky Mummy! You in that orinje car and on teh way to pick me up naow?
Love
Miss Beaker-Jane


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hay Miss Stinks!
> 
> Hot n Spicy ones will lead to me leabin's teh most spectacular gifts in teh litter bocks - lucky Mummy! You in that orinje car and on teh way to pick me up naow?
> Love
> Miss Beaker-Jane



_Dear Miss B-J,

I'm not able to drive the conbertible in this freezy snowy weather.  I think we needs to wait for summery weather so we kin drop the top.  If you have sparkle bombs, we needs to have the open car IYKWIM   

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Dear Miss B-J,
> 
> I'm not able to drive the conbertible in this freezy snowy weather.  I think we needs to wait for summery weather so we kin drop the top.  If you have sparkle bombs, we needs to have the open car IYKWIM
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



Since Beaker woke me from a deep sleep last night, with one of her 'special' steamers, I think that's a very good idea, Stinker.


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! Mr Kitty! Is almost Balentimes Day! Ah'm waitin' for mah 'surprise' bocks ob snacks an' teh sissy card ah knoes you'll want to send me...
Miss Bean
Pee ess - Mama wants a pitcher ob you. Goodness knoes why, she's got enough cootie carryin' boys here...*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY! Mr Kitty! Is almost Balentimes Day! Ah'm waitin' for mah 'surprise' bocks ob snacks an' teh sissy card ah knoes you'll want to send me...
> Miss Bean
> Pee ess - Mama wants a pitcher ob you. Goodness knoes why, she's got enough cootie carryin' boys here...*



_Hay!!!!  Miss Bean!!!!

You were sure lucky you didn't git any pressies from fat boy    I purty sure he gave my mum teh cooties.  She been coughin hairballs an makin the little paper balls all weekend.  Her nose is pink as mine!  She was eben too ookie to make  at Mr. Murphy!

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss B-J!!!!

The yarn fairy was just here an' he brung us a WHOLE BUNCH of Oringy Goodness!!!   I wuz hopin' Miss Neener Neener Beaner would have snuck you inna box by now so we could play wif all the purty colors.  

Luv, Stinky  _

_p.s.  Do ya tink Oops Guy would mind gettin' called Yarn Fairy?  _




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/13094360693/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss B-J!!!!
> 
> The yarn fairy was just here an' he brung us a WHOLE BUNCH of Oringy Goodness!!!   I wuz hopin' Miss Neener Neener Beaner would have snuck you inna box by now so we could play wif all the purty colors.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> _p.s.  Do ya tink Oops Guy would mind gettin' called Yarn Fairy?  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/13094360693/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/



*Hay! Miss Stinker! Ah'm not sneeeeekin' nobodies nowheres. Don't you knoes Sandy Paws is watchin' yew even now??? Anyways. Teh Beaks is even naughtier than me. Ah likes her.*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Miss Stinker! Ah'm not sneeeeekin' nobodies nowheres. Don't you knoes Sandy Paws is watchin' yew even now??? Anyways. Teh Beaks is even naughtier than me. Ah likes her.*



_Oh Oh...Are you crossing over to the Sunny Side?  Has Miss Bean figured out that oringy girls have more fun?  Are you going to git yer Oringe On?  

What is Sandy Paws gonna say when he catches you tap dancin in yer Mum's curry and chili?  

Well, if you change yer mind, I'll get the Kraft Mac N Cheeze, Velveeta, and Cheetos packed up in the little oringy Porche and go ridin wif the top down.  

We kin always send the Dust bunny  back to yer house an see if yer Mum eben notices...

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss B-J!!!!
> 
> The yarn fairy was just here an' he brung us a WHOLE BUNCH of Oringy Goodness!!!   I wuz hopin' Miss Neener Neener Beaner would have snuck you inna box by now so we could play wif all the purty colors.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> _p.s.  Do ya tink Oops Guy would mind gettin' called Yarn Fairy?  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/13094360693/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/



*Hay! Miss Stinker! Ah hab jus' noticed that teh yarn gots PURPLES in it! Ah thinks you are want in' to join me an' teh Mini Bean ober on teh purples side *


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Miss Stinker! Ah hab jus' noticed that teh yarn gots PURPLES in it! Ah thinks you are want in' to join me an' teh Mini Bean ober on teh purples side *



_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  Hay Mini Bean!!!

I aren't a purple girlz.   My Mum likes teh purplz an sometimes ya gots to humour dem peeples.   I mean, who gonna doo the poo if'n ya don't keep a peeple around the joint?  

Don't forget that the pooper scooper also likes dum boize  an let dust bunny inna house.

Luv,
Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

Hay Peeples!!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/13910116033/in/set-72157631711187249

Dem Flicker Peeps messed with the linky thing.  Does anyone know how to make the peektures show up in here?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/13910064225/

I give up on the linkies.  Here de peeks.


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!!! HAY!!! STINKY ANGEL!!! We gots a stinky Angel of our own over here...pee-yew, what she does in that bocks (an' sumtimes jus' outside it). Mama is makin' teh goo-goo love eyes at Mr Kitty. Embarrassin'
Love Miss Bean
*


----------



## cats n bags

Geezer Snoodle!!!

farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/13901143512_3fb6d2ef10.jpggeezer snoodle by cats5365, on Flickr

Don't tell anyone, but I think the Stinker has a friend...

farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/13924303813_cf79df4cc9.jpgmiracle by cats5365, on Flickr

They really aren't looking at each other.  :giggles:

_Ick Ick Ick  I gots the COOTIES all ober me!

farm3.staticflickr.com/2928/13901143552_d312e7ece2.jpgcooties by cats5365, on Flickr_


----------



## clevercat

Who is that in the snoodle pile???!!! Stinky and ?
*Pee Ess Stinker gots a dumbboizfrien' bwahahaha *


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Who is that in the snoodle pile???!!! Stinky and ?
> *Pee Ess Stinker gots a dumbboizfrien' bwahahaha *



Chessie is the calico and will be 14 next month.  Sherri is the tabby and just turned 13.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Chessie is the calico and will be 14 next month.  Sherri is the tabby and just turned 13.



Awwww a real GSP.


----------



## poopsie

Such gorgeous kitties!


----------



## cats n bags

Testing the uploader




You can never have TOO many cats...

and another one




Little piggies at the trough


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Testing the uploader
> 
> View attachment 2588141
> 
> 
> You can never have TOO many cats...
> 
> and another one
> 
> View attachment 2588142
> 
> 
> Little piggies at the trough


 
Love the trough picture!


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


that trough picture is classic!


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!! Miss Stinky!! Watcha doin' on page two??? You been too busy hangin' out wiff teh dust bunny boifren', instead ob playin' wiff teh Purrs Forum frenz? 
Love, Miss Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY!! Miss Stinky!! Watcha doin' on page two??? You been too busy hangin' out wiff teh dust bunny boifren', instead ob playin' wiff teh Purrs Forum frenz?
> Love, Miss Bean*



_Hay!  Miss Bean!!
I am tryin' to be good girl.  Mr. Kitty is the trouble-maker around here.  

Luv, Stinky  _

Actually Stinky is relieved about dodging a bullet/baby sister...

A few weeks ago, the neighbors reported some kittens in their window well.  They saw 1 grey, 2 orange, but by the time I got there, only 2 orange ones were there.  We left food so I could go make some calls for help.

When petsitter arrived later that day, kittens were gone.  Later I saw them all playing (along with a tortie) between neighbors houses, and a few hours later the other neighbor reported a grey kitten in her window well.  I couldn't catch him, but he looked like a mini doofus 

Late in the afternoon, the neighbor came over with a cat in a fish net saying their dog got a kitten.  I put the little tortie girl in a carrier and took her to my vet.  Petsitter checked her over and didn't see any injuries, just a terrified kitten.  I left her at the vet's for observation.  As I was leaving, I wondered if the vet would keep the kitten...

On Tuesday, I checked back and learned there was a note on the cage that Dr. had first dibs on the little girl.  Apparently he and Mrs. Dr. had made a few trips to the clinic to "check" on the kitten, and ended up taking her home over the weekend.

I've made a few visits to see tortie girl, and I think she has picked a new person.  I haven't seen Dr. look so giddy over a kitten before, and I noticed the kitten looks at him in awe.  I have a feeling that the two of them had an appointment to keep, and I was just transportation for the meeting.

I haven't seen the other kittens since we caught tortie girl.  I don't know what happend to make them suddenly disappear.  I hope it wasn't a coyote or other predator.  They were about 5 weeks at the time.  I still see the suspected momcat and kittin-daddy.  The whole family is feral.

I'm kind of sad I didn't get to keep the kitten (she looked a little like Beaker with long hair) and sad about the other kittens.  I'm also happy that the tortie and vet seem to be soulmates.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss Bean!!_
> _I am tryin' to be good girl.  Mr. Kitty is the trouble-maker around here.  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> Actually Stinky is relieved about dodging a bullet/baby sister...
> 
> A few weeks ago, the neighbors reported some kittens in their window well.  They saw 1 grey, 2 orange, but by the time I got there, only 2 orange ones were there.  We left food so I could go make some calls for help.
> 
> When petsitter arrived later that day, kittens were gone.  Later I saw them all playing (along with a tortie) between neighbors houses, and a few hours later the other neighbor reported a grey kitten in her window well.  I couldn't catch him, but he looked like a mini doofus
> 
> Late in the afternoon, the neighbor came over with a cat in a fish net saying their dog got a kitten.  I put the little tortie girl in a carrier and took her to my vet.  Petsitter checked her over and didn't see any injuries, just a terrified kitten.  I left her at the vet's for observation.  As I was leaving, I wondered if the vet would keep the kitten...
> 
> On Tuesday, I checked back and learned there was a note on the cage that Dr. had first dibs on the little girl.  Apparently he and Mrs. Dr. had made a few trips to the clinic to "check" on the kitten, and ended up taking her home over the weekend.
> 
> I've made a few visits to see tortie girl, and I think she has picked a new person.  I haven't seen Dr. look so giddy over a kitten before, *and I noticed the kitten looks at him in awe.  I have a feeling that the two of them had an appointment to keep, and I was just transportation for the meeting.*
> 
> I haven't seen the other kittens since we caught tortie girl.  I don't know what happend to make them suddenly disappear.  I hope it wasn't a coyote or other predator.  They were about 5 weeks at the time.  I still see the suspected momcat and kittin-daddy.  The whole family is feral.
> 
> I'm kind of sad I didn't get to keep the kitten (she looked a little like Beaker with long hair) and sad about the other kittens.  I'm also happy that the tortie and vet seem to be soulmates.


 
Awwww...I am so happy Mr. and Mrs. Dr. have found a mini-Beaker. And, Stinky, if she is anything like her English lookie-likie - yep, you dodged a bullet.
I hope the other little ones are OK...

*HAY! Miss Stinky!! Ah notices you noes deny teh ol' dustbunny is yer boifren'. Ah bet you two is all smoochy an' slobberin' and cobered in cooties :giggles:*:giggles::giggles:
*Ah hopes you will ask me to be teh bridesmaid...*
*Love Miss Bean.*


----------



## cats n bags

_Duz any of you guys have some good recipees for MILLER MOTHS?  They are takin' ober teh joint with their spring migration an flyin all around lights an stuff.  Sherri likes to eat them raw, but I don't like they pokie little legs.  My Mum won't let me get flamethrower on amazon, so I needs other idears.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Duz any of you guys have some good recipees for MILLER MOTHS?  They are takin' ober teh joint with their spring migration an flyin all around lights an stuff.  Sherri likes to eat them raw, but I don't like they pokie little legs.  My Mum won't let me get flamethrower on amazon, so I needs other idears.
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



*Hay Stinker! So mama's all scooched up on teh sofa 'cause she's poorly or some such nonsense. She found this but ah thinks 1. It's mean and 2. A flamethrower would be much better.
Love Miss Bean*

http://www.littlehouseliving.com/creating-a-moth-trap.html


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay Stinker! So mama's all scooched up on teh sofa 'cause she's poorly or some such nonsense. She found this but ah thinks 1. It's mean and 2. A flamethrower would be much better.
> Love Miss Bean*
> 
> http://www.littlehouseliving.com/creating-a-moth-trap.html



_I seen the moth swimming pools, but...but...icky.  Sooner or later someone gots to do sumtin wif moth soup.  My mum said I can't be trusted wif flamethrower, but man-o-man it wud be Sooooooooooooooo cool to blast dem bugs outa sky wif it... :ninja:

Luv, Stinky 

pee ess:  I hope your Mama get ober the hairballs an ookie's.  Maybe you gives her teh medicininal ice creams?_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I seen the moth swimming pools, but...but...icky.  Sooner or later someone gots to do sumtin wif moth soup.  My mum said I can't be trusted wif flamethrower, but man-o-man it wud be Sooooooooooooooo cool to blast dem bugs outa sky wif it... :ninja:
> 
> Luv, Stinky
> 
> pee ess:  I hope your Mama get ober the hairballs an ookie's.  Maybe you gives her teh medicininal ice creams?_



How's teh moth situation, Stinker? Did you sneak the flamethrower past your Mum yet?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's teh moth situation, Stinker? Did you sneak the flamethrower past your Mum yet?



_No flamethrowers allowed...yet...

Doofus  decided to get in on the moth hunting the other night and about killed everyone trying to get one in the bedroom.  Fatboy is not very graceful and went thundering up on the dresser trying to get one going up the curtains.  Everyone else was trying to sleep and watch the Monaco Grand Prix on TV and he's trying to cram his giant self on to a narrow ledge and catch the stinkin' moth.

I can't wait for the hard freeze to come back...

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _No flamethrowers allowed...yet...
> 
> Doofus  decided to get in on the moth hunting the other night and about killed everyone trying to get one in the bedroom.  Fatboy is not very graceful and went thundering up on the dresser trying to get one going up the curtains.  Everyone else was trying to sleep and watch the Monaco Grand Prix on TV and he's trying to cram his giant self on to a narrow ledge and catch the stinkin' moth.
> 
> I can't wait for the hard freeze to come back...
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



How many weeks til Stinky Day?


----------



## poopsie

Hay! Any peekchures of Mr Kitty? 


Miss KiKi loves to go out and catch those giant mutant junkie moths (the kind you find at stadiums that almost give you a concussion when they smack into you) and bring them in and turn them loose in the house for everyone's amusement.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Hay! Any peekchures of Mr Kitty?
> 
> 
> Miss KiKi loves to go out and catch those giant mutant junkie moths (the kind you find at stadiums that almost give you a concussion when they smack into you) and bring them in and turn them loose in the house for everyone's amusement.



yuck! the one insect I hate almost more then spiders....moths...blech! they always fly right at you and get all tangled in your hair. so gross lol

Lady found a centipede last night and I killed it with a wad of toilet paper before she tried to eat it. those things bite! and hard from what i'm told!


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> yuck! the one insect I hate almost more then spiders....moths...blech! they always fly right at you and get all tangled in your hair. so gross lol
> 
> Lady found a centipede last night and I killed it with a wad of toilet paper before she tried to eat it. those things bite! and hard from what i'm told!






I found a dried up lizard tail by the sliding glass door to the patio the other day :greengrin:


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> I found a dried up lizard tail by the sliding glass door to the patio the other day :greengrin:



lol ewwwww!


----------



## cats n bags

Big Day today...

I saw the Momcat and one of the orange kittens in my garden this morning.  I've seen her around since the incident with the tortie kitten and the dog, but she had always been alone.  I don't know if the other orange kitten or the grey one is still around or not.  

Mr. Kitty has finally made his peace with the bath tub.  He spent about a week in there for his TNR and seemed to have bad memories from the unfortunate time in his life.  He has been in there most of today, and just now is learning the joys of playing with a plastic ball in the tub.  He is also doing a lot of singing to enjoy the echo of his lovely voice against the hard surfaces in the tiny room.  

The Stinker is not impressed.


----------



## poopsie

I just love that big doofus


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I just love that big doofus



Me too. All that floofy hunkiness


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  How did I git back on page 2?_


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty is shocked  and Stinky is...well Stinky is giving me the Stink Eye about the red light from the camera.  Not to be confused with the red dot which is very cool.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty is shocked  and Stinky is...well Stinky is giving me the Stink Eye about the red light from the camera.  Not to be confused with the red dot which is very cool.



How did I miss this??? Meester Kitty looking all studly and Stinkerbelle, looking all, well, Stinky.  great photos, Cats!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How did I miss this??? Meester Kitty looking all studly and Stinkerbelle, looking all, well, Stinky.  great photos, Cats!



I have a feeling that you may have missed a lot of things and will be finding many surprises around Butter Bean Towers.  

1.  You have caught Jasmine stealing mail.
2.  Clawed has been building a black hole in the furniture.
3.  Your glasses have been stolen.

It all sounds like your darlin' little tittens are up to NO GOOD!!  I bet d'Beaks has been orderin oringy things on d'interwebz, while sweet little William has been distracting you with his cuteness, while Willow is acting as their look-out.  

Meanwhile, at Stinkums Manor, we are melting in the heat.  Someone decided that passing July 1 means they can crank up the hotness outside.  It is 2 more months till Stinky Day if  we don't fry in the meantime.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I have a feeling that you may have missed a lot of things and will be finding many surprises around Butter Bean Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You have caught Jasmine stealing mail.
> 
> 2.  Clawed has been building a black hole in the furniture.
> 
> 3.  Your glasses have been stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> It all sounds like your darlin' little tittens are up to NO GOOD!!  I bet d'Beaks has been orderin oringy things on d'interwebz, while sweet little William has been distracting you with his cuteness, while Willow is acting as their look-out.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, at Stinkums Manor, we are melting in the heat.  Someone decided that passing July 1 means they can crank up the hotness outside.  It is 2 more months till Stinky Day if  we don't fry in the meantime.




I am counting the weeks until Stinky Day (much like last year). Went for a long walk with a friend this afternoon and the heat was just too icky. I like cold, crisp autumn days. Summertime stinks. Quite literally, if you have the misfortune to travel into Central London in rush hour...
Hay, Stinker! Can't you work your oringy magic and make things cool down? D'Beaks is worried her oringyness will melt off...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky Stinky Stinker...

I don't know what to think this morning.  Today is trash day, so I did the morning ritual "doin' teh Poo" so that we could have sparkle shiny boxes.  There were a few hover-cats while I was taking care of maintenance duties ahead of fixing snacks.  

After the bags were properly deposited in the can and rolled to the curb, I come back in to see Chessie perching on the side of the box.  Chessie, has always felt the need to stand with all 4 feet on the corner of the box with the proper end over the proper target prior to dropping the bomb.  (I've always assumed she didn't want to risk any roll down or splash back on her feet, since she sits practically touching the dirt for the little job.)

Someone, whose initials are Stinky, decided they needed to use the one box Chessie was carefully perched over.  Never mind that she had to walk past 2 other perfectly clean boxes, she wanted to use the one that was occupied.  She was not going to wait for no one, no how...

So poor Chessie has reached the point of no return and is committed to finishing the job.  Stinky parks her little self smack-dab in the middle of the box and starts doing her little bizzness.  You all know where this is going right?

Well it did, and Chessie did, and Stinky did, and...

Bless their little hearts


----------



## clevercat

Oh NOES! A really stinky Stinker! I bet she was furious


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh NOES! A really stinky Stinker! I bet she was furious



She. Didn't. Care. 

I think she was more irritated about Chessie using the box she wanted when she wanted to use it.  Fortunately, Chessie makes solid bombs, so there was nothing stinky on Stinky.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> She. Didn't. Care.
> 
> I think she was more irritated about Chessie using the box she wanted when she wanted to use it.  Fortunately, Chessie makes solid bombs, so there was nothing stinky on Stinky.



Oh Stinkerbelle...what a good job Chessie didn't have teh esplosif D++ this morning. You might want to think twice about risking that little trick again....


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  I finded a fragrance wif my name on it!  It's eben Orange!  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples!  I finded a fragrance wif my name on it!  It's eben Orange!
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



D'Beaks will take a bottle of that, please. And I think little Zora, ober on the other thread, she should get one too.


----------



## cats n bags

Stinky and I would like to request some good thoughts and positive energy for Chessie, the seniorest cat at Stinkums Manor.  

Chessie turned 14 in May, and during the hot weather I've noticed she was really showing her age.  We went to the vet this afternoon for a granny check up, and for the most part she did well.  The vet did find a heart murmur and took some blood to check the thyroid and kidneys.  I'm hoping that Chessie does well on the test, but at her age, I know parts stop working as well as they used to. 

The good part is that after we got home, she is back to being my best friend and isn't hiding in the dark hole we call the basement.  Peeper, on the other hand, is being a snarling jerk because I used her carrier to take Chessie for the ride and now it has vet stink all over it.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Stinky and I would like to request some good thoughts and positive energy for Chessie, the seniorest cat at Stinkums Manor.
> 
> 
> 
> Chessie turned 14 in May, and during the hot weather I've noticed she was really showing her age.  We went to the vet this afternoon for a granny check up, and for the most part she did well.  The vet did find a heart murmur and took some blood to check the thyroid and kidneys.  I'm hoping that Chessie does well on the test, but at her age, I know parts stop working as well as they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> The good part is that after we got home, she is back to being my best friend and isn't hiding in the dark hole we call the basement.  Peeper, on the other hand, is being a snarling jerk because I used her carrier to take Chessie for the ride and now it has vet stink all over it.




Thinking good thoughts for you and Chessie, it's so hard watching them get older.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Stinky and I would like to request some good thoughts and positive energy for Chessie, the seniorest cat at Stinkums Manor.
> 
> Chessie turned 14 in May, and during the hot weather I've noticed she was really showing her age.  We went to the vet this afternoon for a granny check up, and for the most part she did well.  The vet did find a heart murmur and took some blood to check the thyroid and kidneys.  I'm hoping that Chessie does well on the test, but at her age, I know parts stop working as well as they used to.
> 
> The good part is that after we got home, she is back to being my best friend and isn't hiding in the dark hole we call the basement.  Peeper, on the other hand, is being a snarling jerk because I used her carrier to take Chessie for the ride and now it has vet stink all over it.



best wishes for Chessie, I hope her tests come out okay. it's hard watching our pets get older.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Poor Chessie. I hope all will be well with her. 

Love that Peeper!


----------



## cats n bags

Chessie did pretty well for an old lady cat.  The BUN was a little high, but they think for now, she should switch to KD food and doesn't need a cardio vet just yet.  I think the cooler weather has helped her feel better too.

Peeper is back to normal grumpy levels.  

 Stinker would like to remind everyone that Stinky Day is coming and you need to start looking for your oringy things to celebrate the day.    In the US, you can party extra hard if you get the Monday holiday, so pick up that extra bag of Cheetos and a couple of 6-packs of the Orange Crush


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> Chessie did pretty well for an old lady cat.  The BUN was a little high, but they think for now, she should switch to KD food and doesn't need a cardio vet just yet.  I think the cooler weather has helped her feel better too.
> 
> Peeper is back to normal grumpy levels.
> 
> Stinker would like to remind everyone that Stinky Day is coming and you need to start looking for your oringy things to celebrate the day.    In the US, you can party extra hard if you get the Monday holiday, so pick up that extra bag of Cheetos and a couple of 6-packs of the Orange Crush



Cheetos. Check. Orange soda. Check check.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!!!  

Who knows what day it is?  That's right, it's STINKY DAY  

I hope you all have your orimgy goodies and snacks.  Take some time today and enjoy the orange sunrise and sunsets with your bestest buddies, 'specially if they happen to be cats.

Get your Stink On Peeples!!!!  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what day it is?  That's right, it's STINKY DAY
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have your orimgy goodies and snacks.  Take some time today and enjoy the orange sunrise and sunsets with your bestest buddies, 'specially if they happen to be cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Get your Stink On Peeples!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




Happy Stinky Day!!!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!!

http://www.battersea.org.uk/knittinkittens

Dey is makin teh little kittens knit stuff!  You should go knit little booties for D'Beaks and her buddies so dey stop climin' yer Mum's curtins.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss Bean!!!!_
> 
> _http://www.battersea.org.uk/knittinkittens_
> 
> _Dey is makin teh little kittens knit stuff!  You should go knit little booties for D'Beaks and her buddies so dey stop climin' yer Mum's curtins._
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


 
*HAY!!! Miss Stinky! Long times noes speaks! In case you noes noticed, wee bebe kittins ain't got noe 'possable thums! How n'earth we meant to hold teh needles?  *
*Still, ah s'pose ah could take teh kittins along to makes teh mischief  (among other things) in all teh yarn...:devil:*
*Love *
*Miss Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY!!! Miss Stinky! Long times noes speaks! In case you noes noticed, wee bebe kittins ain't got noe 'possable thums! How n'earth we meant to hold teh needles?  *
> *Still, ah s'pose ah could take teh kittins along to makes teh mischief  (among other things) in all teh yarn...:devil:*
> *Love *
> *Miss Bean*



_Hay!!! Miss Bean!!!  

Teh weather dude said we gitz a frost warning tonight!!!  Bug Man was here earlier today to squirt all teh ebil creepy crawlies that might be gettin ideas about movin into MY house.  After we gitz teh frosty, it won't be long until we gitz the HARD FREEZE an my mum can get all the snuggly sweaters out agin.  

Luv, Stinky  :kitty_:


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Stinky and Miss Bean! Your conversations never fail to entertain.


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> oh stinky and miss bean! Your conversations never fail to entertain. :d




+1!!


----------



## cats n bags

Why do kitties have to be Sooooooooooooooo concerned about their public image?  I'm  sitting here in the office   and I can hear Stinky  and Mr. Kitty  playing some kind of chase game outside my office door.

I hear Stinky jump into the bath tub and bump her collar and tags on the bottom of the tub.  I see Mr. Kitty walk into the bathroom and then come flying out and running into my bedroom.  Fat boy is followed by Stinker doing her best 4-legged, square stance, kitten hopping with a wheelie as she gets to the bedroom doorway.

After the wheelie, Stinky runs back into the bathroom and hides in the tub.  Mr. Kitty trots back across the hall and into the bathroom...rinse and repeat...

I want to go watch, but I know they will both quit the game if I move.  So frustrating...ullhair:


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Why do kitties have to be Sooooooooooooooo concerned about their public image?  I'm  sitting here in the office   and I can hear Stinky  and Mr. Kitty  playing some kind of chase game outside my office door.
> 
> I hear Stinky jump into the bath tub and bump her collar and tags on the bottom of the tub.  I see Mr. Kitty walk into the bathroom and then come flying out and running into my bedroom.  Fat boy is followed by Stinker doing her best 4-legged, square stance, kitten hopping with a wheelie as she gets to the bedroom doorway.
> 
> After the wheelie, Stinky runs back into the bathroom and hides in the tub.  Mr. Kitty trots back across the hall and into the bathroom...rinse and repeat...
> 
> I want to go watch, but I know they will both quit the game if I move.  So frustrating...ullhair:


LOL I know right!? Tuck and Lady do this too but if I want to go have a peek they stop suddenly and look at me like "who us? we are not doing anything!" they want their playtime to remain a mystery to us hoomans


----------



## leasul2003

As soon as I pull out the camera all the fun and play ends and mine stare at me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## poopsie

Exactly!


----------



## dusty paws

this is why i wish i had more than one!


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> this is why I wish I had more than one!


I had just Tucker for 8 years before bringing Lady home. he was always a chill cat, never seemed lonely but when I brought Lady into the house Tuck became a lot more playful and cuddly. he loved having a baby sister! of course they have their moments where their play fight turns into an actual fight because Tuck wont let Lady up, she hisses and smacks him and runs away but for the most part they love each other 

I live alone so knowing they have each other for company is the best while i'm at work. i'll always have two kitties now!


----------



## cats n bags

Most cats aren't the solitary beings people think they are, and need to have someone to hang out with. Some only want a person, but many seem to enjoy other cats as long as everyone has a place and a job in their little world.

Stinky is mostly a 1-person cat, but still enjoys playing the cat games that I am not qualified to play with her.  

My older girls  prefer piling onto each other, but they were raised by the late Pete and Willy, and since Stinker came in after the boys, she doesn't know that style.

Mr. Kitty must have been terribly lonely as a wild thing, and as he has been living in the house longer than he was wild, he has turned into a real cuddle-muffin.  He is lacking in proper cat manners and forgets how much bigger he is than the girls and gets in trouble for squishing them, (and me, when he wants to share a chair).

He is very smitten with Stinky, and she doesn't like to admit it, but she does enjoy playing some of the rowdy games with him as long as she gets to make the rules.


----------



## Candice0985

I recently bought a new dress that has a tulle skirt, I removed one layer of tulle so it wasn't so poufy, well the tulle is on my bedroom floor right now and I don't have the heart to take it away as it's become to center of hide and seek games with Tuck and Lady. someone is always hiding in the navy blue sparkly tulle waiting for the other to walk by so they can pounce! lol


----------



## dusty paws

Rosie has been a solitary kitty for so long we are worried how she would react.  but she is always curious in the kitten next door..


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> Rosie has been a solitary kitty for so long we are worried how she would react.  but she is always curious in the kitten next door..



definitely a valid concern! Tuck is such a laid back cat that I knew I wouldn't have any issues, now with Lady she is completely different- she is territorial and would not welcome any new pets. period!. if she so much as sees a skunk or another cat in the garden she's on patrol. I wont be able to bring a new pet into the house for a very long time but that's okay two is enough for me


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples...

I rilly haz a sad about missin' my BFF Miss Bean and Aunty Clever.  _
_
I want to do sumpin exter special in memory of Miss Bean and wondered if you all kin helpz me out.

Miss Bean's favorite color was* PURPLE* and she was a 10 on any scale (eben the ones that only go 5 give a 10 to her).  Aunty Clever liked porch sitting wif Doris in the mornings, and dawn is all pinks and purplz around here.

I always ask you guyz to celebrate Stinky Day with me and have all things orange.

Would you all do me a favor and help celebrate Miss M-A Butterbean Day on Friday 10-10?  We could wear some purplz and raise a cup to the morning sun in the east towards Clever's house.  (eben if you is in Oz, east ebentually gitz to UK if you keep goin).  Toast the memory of Miss Bean and send healing thoughts to Aunty Clever cuz we know she is hurtin' all over and we care about her so much.  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## dusty paws

hai stinky, Rosie and I are in. we are PST - let us know what time to raise our mugs.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, love this idea!


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> hai stinky, Rosie and I are in. we are PST - let us know what time to raise our mugs.


_Hay Rosie!  Hai Dusty!

The time will be when the suns comin up all pink an' purpley.  It is around 7 by us, so if you pick your local sunrise it will be like a giant wave of positive energy flyin around the world to honor the memory of Missy and thank her for the joy and giggles she gave us here on teh PURRSforum and to surround Clever with our gratitude for sharing Maia-Annabel with us and our thoughts and prayers that she can get the medical care she needs.

If the SF froggy is rollin in, you might have to go by the sunrise clock, but we hope the frog will stay in the ocean on Friday.

Luv, Stinky 

_


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples...
> 
> I rilly haz a sad about missin' my BFF Miss Bean and Aunty Clever.  _
> _
> I want to do sumpin exter special in memory of Miss Bean and wondered if you all kin helpz me out.
> 
> Miss Bean's favorite color was* PURPLE* and she was a 10 on any scale (eben the ones that only go 5 give a 10 to her).  Aunty Clever liked porch sitting wif Doris in the mornings, and dawn is all pinks and purplz around here.
> 
> I always ask you guyz to celebrate Stinky Day with me and have all things orange.
> 
> Would you all do me a favor and help celebrate Miss M-A Butterbean Day on Friday 10-10?  We could wear some purplz and raise a cup to the morning sun in the east towards Clever's house.  (eben if you is in Oz, east ebentually gitz to UK if you keep goin).  Toast the memory of Miss Bean and send healing thoughts to Aunty Clever cuz we know she is hurtin' all over and we care about her so much.
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



we are definitely in! 7am est i'll have my coffee and the sun in the background in memory of Missy


----------



## dusty paws

hai stinky, hopefully we will have no fog but we will be up an' wearin some purple. love, rosie & dp


----------



## leasul2003

I'm in Hawaii this week and will make sure that as the sun rises over the water I raise a glass. I still can't believe it. What a shock. It's like when we lost Henri. I know I've never met these kitties but they all seem to have become such a part of my life. I bet teh monsters that got her into so much trouble are also shedding a tear right now.


----------



## poopsie

leasul2003 said:


> I'm in Hawaii this week and will make sure that as the sun rises over the water I raise a glass. I still can't believe it. What a shock. It's like when we lost Henri. I know I've never met these kitties but they all seem to have become such a part of my life.* I bet teh monsters that got her into so much trouble are also shedding a tear right now.*





Oh man


----------



## buzzytoes

I have the perfect purple shirt to wear tomorrow and sunrise here is about 7 AM. I know this because I was outside throwing out dog poop this morning right about 7. Just another reason that dogs drool and cats rule I suppose.


----------



## Candice0985

To Clever and Missy

We are all thinking of you and Missy



&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;I raise my coffee cup in honour of Missy and have included a rainbow from yesterday. Wishing a speedy recovery Clever and I hope that Missy is pain free and playing with her brothers looking down on you and sending you healing loving energy. 



&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
Candice


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of Clever and Miss Bean today...


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you everyone for posting the pretty sunrise pictures and sending your tributes to Miss Bean and thoughts for Clever in the Good Thoughts thread.  I am normally too shy to try something like that, but maybe some of Miss Bean's bold cattitude rubbed off on me.

_Or may-be a certain oringy stinker wif  big nose was loggin' into an unattended 'pooter...

Thank you for bein' my frend Miss Bean.  I purty sure you are takin' good care of eberyone on your side of the Bridge an' watchin over all of us down here.   sendz 

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

*Breaking News from Stinkums Manor ....*

I may be back in the feral cat biz again.  The momcat from this spring has been hanging out in my back yard with at least 1 little grey kitten.  I think I've seen a yellow one too, but didn't see it this morning.  It looks like they have been napping in my old dog house because there are some little craters in the straw, and straw tracked around the area in front of it.

We have a polar express storm coming in now, so this morning, I made the emergency run down to Petsmart to get a new set of purr pads for Mr. Kitty's shelter, and some kitten food,   I hope they will use the little house like Mr. Kitty did because we are dropping from 70's and warm to near zero this week along with some rain, snow, and wind.  The old dog house doesn't have a door and faces north, so I don't think it will be much of a shelter for them, even with the deep straw base.


----------



## dusty paws

^ohhhh, thinking of you and the kitties cats. so nice of you to make them a little cat nest.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww............you are their guardian angel. What a smart momma cat. Your invisible-to-the-human -eye sign is working quite well then


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> *Breaking News from Stinkums Manor ....*
> 
> I may be back in the feral cat biz again.  The momcat from this spring has been hanging out in my back yard with at least 1 little grey kitten.  I think I've seen a yellow one too, but didn't see it this morning.  It looks like they have been napping in my old dog house because there are some little craters in the straw, and straw tracked around the area in front of it.
> 
> We have a polar express storm coming in now, so this morning, I made the emergency run down to Petsmart to get a new set of purr pads for Mr. Kitty's shelter, and some kitten food,   I hope they will use the little house like Mr. Kitty did because we are dropping from 70's and warm to near zero this week along with some rain, snow, and wind.  The old dog house doesn't have a door and faces north, so I don't think it will be much of a shelter for them, even with the deep straw base.



Stay warm Mama and little tittens!! Crappy and cold here today and it is not fit out for man nor beast!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Stay warm Mama and little tittens!! Crappy and cold here today and it is not fit out for man nor beast!



It is winter here now too.  The front came in right on time.  I had to get my leaves mowed before the snow, but had to make a Target run right when they opened.  I had hoped to get to Petsmart on the same trip, but the wind came in so fast that I went home first to take care of the leaves before the wind blew them all over.  I was headed to Petsmart when the first cold blast came in and the temp dropped from warm to cool while I was in there.  By noon, it had gone to icy blast with random flakes.  Now we are getting snow on cold surfaces and it is freezin-butt-nose-runnin cold out there.The little water dish I left is getting slushy.

I hope they have a warm place or sense enough to get back here now that the house is set up for them.  I'll toss a hand warmer pack in there tonight and leave some food so that they can find it on their own time tonight.  They are short haired cats, so I hope that they stick together and can make a warm snoodle pile for tonight.  

Mr. Kitty already knew me pretty well when I made the house for him, so he wasn't too scared about it after I got rid of the straw and gave him the fancy pad to sleep on.  These cats aren't as trusting yet, so I just hope they have an angel to let them know it will be dry,  safe, and warm for them tonight.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> *Breaking News from Stinkums Manor ....*
> 
> I may be back in the feral cat biz again.  The momcat from this spring has been hanging out in my back yard with at least 1 little grey kitten.  I think I've seen a yellow one too, but didn't see it this morning.  It looks like they have been napping in my old dog house because there are some little craters in the straw, and straw tracked around the area in front of it.
> 
> We have a polar express storm coming in now, so this morning, I made the emergency run down to Petsmart to get a new set of purr pads for Mr. Kitty's shelter, and some kitten food,   I hope they will use the little house like Mr. Kitty did because we are dropping from 70's and warm to near zero this week along with some rain, snow, and wind.  The old dog house doesn't have a door and faces north, so I don't think it will be much of a shelter for them, even with the deep straw base.



i hope the kitties will use Mr Kitties old shelter! i'm in the process of making one for my feral- i bought a rubber maid container and i'm going to line it in foam and then cover it in a mylar emergency blanket with a blanket in between the layers and then a hole cut through the rubbermaid container and foam to create a door....hopefully this is enough for our cold Toronto winters


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> i hope the kitties will use Mr Kitties old shelter! i'm in the process of making one for my feral- i bought a rubber maid container and i'm going to line it in foam and then cover it in a mylar emergency blanket with a blanket in between the layers and then a hole cut through the rubbermaid container and foam to create a door....hopefully this is enough for our cold Toronto winters



When I made Mr. Kitty's shelter I found some foam that already had the mylar on one side.  I had some scrap blue foam that I made a roof overhang with.  I put the foam panels inside a black trash bag and then weighted it down with some yard art.  I couldn't find any pics with the roof, but here is what it looked like without it.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> When I made Mr. Kitty's shelter I found some foam that already had the mylar on one side.  I had some scrap blue foam that I made a roof overhang with.  I put the foam panels inside a black trash bag and then weighted it down with some yard art.  I couldn't find any pics with the roof, but here is what it looked like without it.




What did you use to cut the hole? I don't know what to use! My steak knives I don't think are sharp enough...  And mr kitty's shelter is exactly what I'm making.  Is it warm enough? Winters here can be down to -30 at the extreme end.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> When I made Mr. Kitty's shelter I found some foam that already had the mylar on one side.  I had some scrap blue foam that I made a roof overhang with.  I put the foam panels inside a black trash bag and then weighted it down with some yard art.  I couldn't find any pics with the roof, but here is what it looked like without it.




This looks like the shelter we built for Doris. It's getting much colder here so have just put a heat pad in there.
Stinky's Mum - I'm so glad Momma Cat and kitten(s) have you looking out for them.


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> What did you use to cut the hole? I don't know what to use! My steak knives I don't think are sharp enough...  And mr kitty's shelter is exactly what I'm making.  Is it warm enough? Winters here can be down to -30 at the extreme end.



I don't think a kitchen knife will "cut it" so to speak.

I used one of those retractible razor blade knives (box cutter) to cut the plastic bin.  If you look at the pictures, you can see that I cut the hole along the lines where there were corners in the moulding of the bin.  Start at a corner and cut down the length, go to the next corner and repeat until you have the whole part cut out.  Keep the blade mostly covered with just enough of the point showing to pierce the plastic.  The plastic in the bin will be a little thinner in the corners and easier to cut, but make sure you don't have any body parts in line with the knife in case your hand slips and you lose control of the knife.

After you cut the bin, you can put your foam panels in place to locate the cut area for the foam.  I used a drywall saw to cut the foam.  You will want a serrated blade and GO SLOW when you are sawing so that you don't heat the blade and melt the foam.  Those little foam beads made a mess with the static.

I used the mylar coated foam, so the shiny sides were placed facing the kitty side of the box, and my sheet gave me enough panels to make a cube, including the top.  They recommend straw for the bedding inside the house, but Mr. Kitty hated the straw, so I used a Purr Pad.  The pads are about 17.00 for a pair at Petsmart.  I folded 1 pad in half for the bottom of the box.  Purr Pads are 2nd choice due to expense, but they won't hold moisture like blankets or other lining materials other than straw.

For the heat, I used the 18-hour body warmer packs placed between the layers of purr pad.  I got my packs at Walmart, but you can also order on Amazon.  I would put 1 pack inside the shelter every night.  With Mr. Kitty and a heat pack, the inside of the shelter was actually quite warm.

Last night I did see the kittens (yellow/grey) checking out the shelter and eating the food.  I don't normally put the food inside the shelter, but wanted to lure them to check out the inside.  They stayed outside to eat.  It is still too dark now to see if there are any signs that I had guests in the house overnight.  I will wait until daylight to put out fresh water and food, but will leave the food outside.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I don't think a kitchen knife will "cut it" so to speak.
> 
> I used one of those retractible razor blade knives (box cutter) to cut the plastic bin.  If you look at the pictures, you can see that I cut the hole along the lines where there were corners in the moulding of the bin.  Start at a corner and cut down the length, go to the next corner and repeat until you have the whole part cut out.  Keep the blade mostly covered with just enough of the point showing to pierce the plastic.  The plastic in the bin will be a little thinner in the corners and easier to cut, but make sure you don't have any body parts in line with the knife in case your hand slips and you lose control of the knife.
> 
> After you cut the bin, you can put your foam panels in place to locate the cut area for the foam.  I used a drywall saw to cut the foam.  You will want a serrated blade and GO SLOW when you are sawing so that you don't heat the blade and melt the foam.  Those little foam beads made a mess with the static.
> 
> I used the mylar coated foam, so the shiny sides were placed facing the kitty side of the box, and my sheet gave me enough panels to make a cube, including the top.  They recommend straw for the bedding inside the house, but Mr. Kitty hated the straw, so I used a Purr Pad.  The pads are about 17.00 for a pair at Petsmart.  I folded 1 pad in half for the bottom of the box.  Purr Pads are 2nd choice due to expense, but they won't hold moisture like blankets or other lining materials other than straw.
> 
> For the heat, I used the 18-hour body warmer packs placed between the layers of purr pad.  I got my packs at Walmart, but you can also order on Amazon.  I would put 1 pack inside the shelter every night.  With Mr. Kitty and a heat pack, the inside of the shelter was actually quite warm.
> 
> Last night I did see the kittens (yellow/grey) checking out the shelter and eating the food.  I don't normally put the food inside the shelter, but wanted to lure them to check out the inside.  They stayed outside to eat.  It is still too dark now to see if there are any signs that I had guests in the house overnight.  I will wait until daylight to put out fresh water and food, but will leave the food outside.



okay thanks for the advice! i knew not to use a normal blanket as it take sheet away from the cats instead of warming them up. i was going to put a blanket in between the layer of foam and mylar and do as you did with the extra large mitt warmers put inside for toastiness.

my little ginger cat came by too, had his dinner and took off again. i think he knows my garden is a safe zone for him because i often see him running back and under my gate where he'll stay until the coast is clear so i'm hoping he'll use the shelter i'm making.


----------



## cats n bags

I went out this morning and found an empty feral shelter, but saw Mom and 3 kittens snoodled together in the dog house.  I scared the crap out of them when I opened the house door and they all scattered.  I pretended I didn't notice as I put a new warmer in the Feral box and left a nice bowl of warm water and fresh kitten food.

I saw an orange short-hair kitten eating and having a drink a little bit ago.  I hope Mom, Grey, and fluffy orange come get a nice meal and warm drink before the water freezes again.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I went out this morning and found an empty feral shelter, but saw Mom and 3 kittens snoodled together in the dog house.  I scared the crap out of them when I opened the house door and they all scattered.  I pretended I didn't notice as I put a new warmer in the Feral box and left a nice bowl of warm water and fresh kitten food.
> 
> I saw an orange short-hair kitten eating and having a drink a little bit ago.  I hope Mom, Grey, and fluffy orange come get a nice meal and warm drink before the water freezes again.



hopefully as it gets colder they'll realize the  shelter is warmer than the dog house and they'll move over to it.


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> hopefully as it gets colder they'll realize the  shelter is warmer than the dog house and they'll move over to it.



I don't know about these cats...It was 11 degrees when I went out there.  Colder this week is projected at -3 degrees.  As long as they stay together in clumps, I think they will be OK in the dog house.  Mr. Kitty's house is a lot nicer though, but it is something new and maybe a little suspicious.


----------



## buzzytoes

They will probably be okay in the dog house if they stay together - so long as they can find a spot out of the wind I would think they would be fine. It's not as warm as a house, but whatever shelter they pick should heat up a little bit with their own body heat at least.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I don't know about these cats...It was 11 degrees when I went out there.  Colder this week is projected at -3 degrees.  As long as they stay together in clumps, I think they will be OK in the dog house.  Mr. Kitty's house is a lot nicer though, but it is something new and maybe a little suspicious.



it makes me feel a bit better knowing there's 4 of them to huddle together for warmth, i wish my little feral had a family to hang out with. earlier this year there was 2 of them in my neighbourhood- the ginger and a white with tabby markings. the white with markings i haven;t seen since he was little so i'm hoping he was adopted or something or maybe didn't survive 

the ginger has noticeably gained weight since i've been feeding him which makes me so happy- i've been trying to get some fat on this guy before the winter comes!


----------



## cats n bags

Nobody was here this morning in either shelter.  I finally saw the momcat in the dog house and then 1 set of footprints in the snow where someone stopped by for some frozen crunchies.  I saw her a bit later across the street going in to the yard where she raised her families.  I hope everyone is safe and warm where ever, but I don't like knowing they might be crossing the road and the kittens didn't get any food this morning.

Maybe by Friday it will warm up enough to try to get a heated waterbowl for them and a better shelter.  Momcat is so skittish that I hate to make a lot of changes to the dog house, but it just isn't going to be good enough for them in this bitter cold.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Nobody was here this morning in either shelter.  I finally saw the momcat in the dog house and then 1 set of footprints in the snow where someone stopped by for some frozen crunchies.  I saw her a bit later across the street going in to the yard where she raised her families.  I hope everyone is safe and warm where ever, but I don't like knowing they might be crossing the road and the kittens didn't get any food this morning.
> 
> Maybe by Friday it will warm up enough to try to get a heated waterbowl for them and a better shelter.  Momcat is so skittish that I hate to make a lot of changes to the dog house, but it just isn't going to be good enough for them in this bitter cold.



oh i hope the kittens come back!  be safe little feral family


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just checking on the Lil family.


----------



## poopsie

Poor kitties. Please be safe


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Poor kitties. Please be safe




+ 1. It's amazing how quickly we grow attached to the little critters...
I am hoping they were just off on a little wander and that tomorrow you'll find them snoodling in the shelter you made them.


----------



## cats n bags

I saw Mama make a couple of solo trips over here for food, but no kittens.  I am just hoping they are snoodled together in a safer place across the street.  Last night I put the food into Mr. Kitty's house so that visitors would be forced to go inside to eat.  I think there is a single set of cat-sized footprints going in and out of the feral shelter.

I was feeling desperate last night and ordered a heated tent and double bowls for them.  I know they won't get here until next week, but I really need to do something about the water situation.  I may resort to the heated bird bath if I can find it in the garage.  We were -14 F last night and never got above +5 yesterday.  With the wind, it was pretty brutal out there.  If I put out water, it freezes in a couple of hours.

I don't know if I can do it today, but tomorrow I'm going to try to get another bale of straw to see if I can do something to make the dog house more insulated.  I keep wanting to get rid of it, but then someone shows up and uses it.

Please keep the little feral family in your thoughts.


----------



## poopsie

Poor little creatures..............all of them. Whenever there is extreme weather I always think of how the animals will be impacted. I will be praying for them. Thank you for caring for them.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I saw Mama make a couple of solo trips over here for food, but no kittens.  I am just hoping they are snoodled together in a safer place across the street.  Last night I put the food into Mr. Kitty's house so that visitors would be forced to go inside to eat.  I think there is a single set of cat-sized footprints going in and out of the feral shelter.
> 
> I was feeling desperate last night and ordered a heated tent and double bowls for them.  I know they won't get here until next week, but I really need to do something about the water situation.  I may resort to the heated bird bath if I can find it in the garage.  We were -14 F last night and never got above +5 yesterday.  With the wind, it was pretty brutal out there.  If I put out water, it freezes in a couple of hours.
> 
> I don't know if I can do it today, but tomorrow I'm going to try to get another bale of straw to see if I can do something to make the dog house more insulated.  I keep wanting to get rid of it, but then someone shows up and uses it.
> 
> Please keep the little feral family in your thoughts.


 
for you and Momma cat and her the little bebe ferals.


----------



## cats n bags

I made it out to the straw store this afternoon.  Here are some pictures of the new set up while I wait for the fancy stuff.  The dog house was made from some old pallets in a triangle shape.  It never had a door.  I refilled it with the new straw and put the leftover bale in front to make a wind break and used some scrap stuff to make an overhang of sorts.

I did find the heated bird bath, so I'll use it until I get the better dish next week.  It has got to be better than nothing.  Mr. Kitty's house is up by the door.  Mama will go in to eat, but won't stay in it.  At least it keeps the snow out of the food.

I haven't seen the kittens, but Mama was in the dog house when I got back with the straw.  I scared her off when I went in the back with the bale.  I hope she comes back and approves of the improvements.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm Keeping my fingers no toes crossed that all are safe and will eventually find their way home to the comfy abode you made for them.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

Today Mr. Kitty  celebrates the 2nd anniversary of his crossing the threshold of the doorway between the worlds of the wild and the pampered.  He has traded his frozen leaves under a bush for the polar fleece over a well padded recliner chair.  He doesn't have to stalk small critters for survival and can now enjoy recreational hunting of small, lurex toys for his amusement.

As far as the current ferals, I saw mama briefly last night checking out the new straw.  She didn't stay, so I don't know if she approved or not.  I couldn't tell if there was a dent in the straw layer inside the house.  I still have not seen kittens, but I hear that Momcats will sometimes pick up a carry out hot lunch for their kittens.  

The bird bath didn't come on last night.  The GFI was tripped, so I don't know if it tripped before or after I plugged in the bath.  I re-set it to see if it melts the ice in the bowl now.  

There are new cat tracks in the snow following the normal tom cat trail from the south side hole in the fence across the patio, and down the walk to the back fence.  I know it was a male because there was a set of "reverse" feet pointing away from the bushy spot in the cat mint patch.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Adoptiversary, Mr Kitty!
Can't believe it's been two years. I remember when he was in the pen/cage in the bath waiting for the peanuts removal...where did the time go.


----------



## dusty paws

happy cattiversary mr kitty!

thinking and sending warm thoughts for them to use the shelter, cats


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Today Mr. Kitty  celebrates the 2nd anniversary of his crossing the threshold of the doorway between the worlds of the wild and the pampered.  He has traded his frozen leaves under a bush for the polar fleece over a well padded recliner chair.  He doesn't have to stalk small critters for survival and can now enjoy recreational hunting of small, lurex toys for his amusement.
> 
> As far as the current ferals, I saw mama briefly last night checking out the new straw.  She didn't stay, so I don't know if she approved or not.  I couldn't tell if there was a dent in the straw layer inside the house.  I still have not seen kittens, but I hear that Momcats will sometimes pick up a carry out hot lunch for their kittens.
> 
> The bird bath didn't come on last night.  The GFI was tripped, so I don't know if it tripped before or after I plugged in the bath.  I re-set it to see if it melts the ice in the bowl now.
> 
> There are new cat tracks in the snow following the normal tom cat trail from the south side hole in the fence across the patio, and down the walk to the back fence.  I know it was a male because there was a set of "reverse" feet pointing away from the bushy spot in the cat mint patch.


happy anniversary Mr Kitty! you made a very smart decision  enjoy the life of pampering and snoodles!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Happy anniversary handsome fella. I will keep mama stray and babies in my prayers. You're an angel for doing all of this.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Mr. Kitty. I love that somber look on your face. I'm still keeping those babies in my prayers.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Mr Kitty   you are so handsome!


----------



## cats n bags

I still have not seen any kittens, but the adult cats are spending more time in my yard since the snow has melted and the dog house was improved with more straw.  I am not sure if I have 2 mama cats or just one.  I know there were 2 dilute torties, one had socks and the other did not.  I saw one that looked more orange this morning, and a greyer one this afternoon having lunch. 

I don't know if anyone has tried out the new shelter I built yesterday. I finally got to the Home Depot to get a larger tub to make the 2-door larger version of the feral box shelter.  I filled this one with straw and took the purr pad out of Mr. Kitty's box and added straw to it too.

I have seen a very fat tom cat lately, and enjoys tormenting Stinky by sitting on the front door mat at night.  Stinky is much more agressive with him than she ever was with  so if we get around to trapping him, she may offer to remove his peanuts herself.

I also saw Mr. Kitty's arch-enemy, the brown tabby last week.  I had not seen him all summer and was afraid he had crossed the bridge.  He was always a fair weather visitor and looks like he probably does have people.


----------



## poopsie

Bless you for caring for them 

I always leave kibble and water out for any creature who wants it. Over the years I have tried to coax Miss Adrian (the resident feral) to come in or at least use the heated bed or shelter provided but she will have none of it. of course we don't have the weather extremes like many areas, but she is an itty little thing who is starting to get up there a bit in years.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Bless you for caring for them
> 
> I always leave kibble and water out for any creature who wants it. Over the years I have tried to coax Miss Adrian (the resident feral) to come in or at least use the heated bed or shelter provided but she will have none of it. of course we don't have the weather extremes like many areas, but she is an itty little thing who is starting to get up there a bit in years.



I have to keep reminding myself about the advice I got from the people on a feral cat board:

"We can only help them as much as they will let us."

I guess it is small progress that they are using the dog house, and while they scatter when I go out to serve dinner, the cat is at least watching me through the hole in the fence.  She returns shortly after I go back in the house.

It is strange that that dog house has been there for nearly 20 years and nobody would live in it.  Mr. Kitty and Brown Tabby would pee on it, but nobody spent any other time in it.  I was ready to put it out for the trash truck, and now I've had to fix it up for these girls.

Stoopid cats bein' cats  ullhair:


----------



## Candice0985

Hopefully the kittens come back around when Mom cat tells them it's safe to come back. 

I haven't been able to get my little ginger feral to use his shelter, he still comes over for dinner almost daily, I've been giving him a handful of temptations treats as well which he gobbles down happily, i'm hoping with the full can of wet food plus treats he'll build up some fat store for winter. it's getting cold here but I think he may have a shelter in behind the Rona building supplied store across the road from me as he always runs back over there when he's done eating.


----------



## poopsie

bumping for updates


----------



## buzzytoes

D'oh how did I miss an adoptiversary?? I just love that floofy grey face!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> D'oh how did I miss an adoptiversary?? I just love that floofy grey face!




And it's been a while since we've seen it...just sayin' 
I am in need of a Mr Kitty peekchure or two. Pretty please?


----------



## cats n bags

Will this tide you over?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Will this tide you over?


 
Bwahahahaha  But, nope. We needs teh fluffbutt himself...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Bwahahahaha  But, nope. We needs teh fluffbutt himself...



Well...if you insist...I'm gonna get killed...


----------



## cats n bags

But if I gotz to die, I gotta post the ones that will crash the whole interwebz...


_no aminals wuz hurtz, but we be lookin' fer new poopy box cleanerz shortly...

Luv, Stinky  & Doofus Mr. Kitty _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> But if I gotz to die, I gotta post the ones that will crash the whole interwebz...
> 
> 
> _no aminals wuz hurtz, but we be lookin' fer new poopy box cleanerz shortly...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  & Doofus Mr. Kitty _




Ohemmcheese these are teh best.peekchures.EVER!!!


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> But if I gotz to die, I gotta post the ones that will crash the whole interwebz...
> 
> 
> _no aminals wuz hurtz, but we be lookin' fer new poopy box cleanerz shortly...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  & Doofus Mr. Kitty _




Oh my gosh, they are adorable!!


----------



## dusty paws

awww!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha break da interwebz Mr. Kitty!! Sexeh beast.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Christmas, Stinker and the Gang! Any peekchures ob yer loot? Or did Stinker get a stocking full of coal this year? We know how naughty the Oringy cats can be...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Happy Christmas, Stinker and the Gang! Any peekchures ob yer loot? Or did Stinker get a stocking full of coal this year? We know how naughty the Oringy cats can be...



Hay!  Auntie Clever!  

We gots lots of good loot, and prolly hab some peektures, but my lazy good fer nothin Mum hasn't taken them off camera.  We purty sure der stuff, cuz she wuz poppin teh bright light a bunch.  She tried takin movies wif new camera, but we didn't tell her teh destructions so she gotz all grumpy cats when it wouldn't make movies. :giggles:

We gotz a bunch of snow furries and lizzards out der now.  Mum froze her paws out shovellin, and is usin that excuse now for not makin peektures on pooters.  

We got a sad about the buns and Miss Bean.  I bet she snuck in the kitchen and stole a few bites just to let you know she was still wif you.  I sure miss her. 

Luv, Stinky


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hay!  Auntie Clever!
> 
> 
> 
> We gots lots of good loot, and prolly hab some peektures, but my lazy good fer nothin Mum hasn't taken them off camera.  We purty sure der stuff, cuz she wuz poppin teh bright light a bunch.  She tried takin movies wif new camera, but we didn't tell her teh destructions so she gotz all grumpy cats when it wouldn't make movies. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> We gotz a bunch of snow furries and lizzards out der now.  Mum froze her paws out shovellin, and is usin that excuse now for not makin peektures on pooters.
> 
> 
> 
> We got a sad about the buns and Miss Bean.  I bet she snuck in the kitchen and stole a few bites just to let you know she was still wif you.  I sure miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky




Me too, Miss Stinky. Me too 

Hay, do you hab lots of snows now, Stinker? It's freezing cold here and Willow and D'Beaks are snoodled on the windowsill cushion, anxiously waiting for the first flakes. They haven't ever seen snow and they're very excited.
Everyone else is laying around and not lifting a claw to help with the chores. Lazy toads.
Love
Aunty Clever


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Me too, Miss Stinky. Me too
> 
> Hay, do you hab lots of snows now, Stinker? It's freezing cold here and Willow and D'Beaks are snoodled on the windowsill cushion, anxiously waiting for the first flakes. They haven't ever seen snow and they're very excited.
> Everyone else is laying around and not lifting a claw to help with the chores. Lazy toads.
> Love
> Aunty Clever



We got about 8 inches of snow.  Mama Kitty's little shelter looks more like a snow fort now.  I did notice last night when I delivered the dinner that it was kind of warm inside that little hole where the food goes in.  I didn't expect the tarp to insulate much, but I think that if Mama Kitty is in the house and it is covered with snow, it might hold some heat.  

It is about 5 degrees F right now and I'm trying to get brave and go take the breakfast out.


----------



## poopsie

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



It is Brrrrrrrrrrr-cold-chilly out there, but right now I'm warming up with a big ol' bowl of rude chili and a cup-o-tea.  I'll take that over upper 90's any day.  And true to Denver weather, with the sun out, I was able to get away with wearing a windbreaker jacket while shoveling the last skiff of snow from last night.  My toes are finally warming back up.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am about to head out to shovel our walk as well. We got about six inches or so on Xmas. We don't often have times where it snows all day long like that!


----------



## poopsie

In the 60's...........bright and sunny. But there is frost on the punkins  at night


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> It is Brrrrrrrrrrr-cold-chilly out there, but right now I'm warming up with a big ol' bowl of rude chili and a cup-o-tea.  I'll take that over upper 90's any day.  And true to Denver weather, with the sun out, I was able to get away with wearing a windbreaker jacket while shoveling the last skiff of snow from last night.  My toes are finally warming back up.





I am at work now. Will check when I get home


----------



## cats n bags

Hay!  Peeples!!!

Who wants to see all our loot that Sandy Paws brung us?


----------



## poopsie

ME-----OWWWWW!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

_As you can see, we got lots of cool stuff and didn't waste time before tearin into the goodies.  Aunty Clever sent us the balls an' puffy things.   lost all the balls under stuff. 

I got a Yowie Nanner--note to William--this is how we play nice with our new things.

Peeper wanted to show off her catnip candy toy.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## cats n bags

_Mr. Kitty really seemed to like the puffy balls...and then he killed and dismembered it.  Mr. Kitty better hope Sandy Paws :santawave:  doesn't see this.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hay!  Peeples!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to see all our loot that Sandy Paws brung us?




Yer gots some good stuff there Mr Kitty! I see some Oringy stuff, but lets see what's inside the pritty wrapped bockes!
ETA - Oops I missed the picture posts!
Great haul, Stinker and Mr K! You must've been awfully good all year!


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty seems to have a new boifren.  

There has been a big grey tabby tom around for a while.  Mostly he liked to sit on the front door mat and tick off Stinky when I had the door open during the summer.

Last night, I went to put out dinner and Mama took off to watch me from the peek hole in the gate.  I tossed a couple of handwarmer packets in the dog house and went in the house without looking under the tarp.

As soon as I got in the house, I looked out the window to see Big Boy going in to the dining area.  A bit later, Mama came back and saw Big Boy's butt blocking the door, so she hopped up into the dog house to wait for him to finish dinner.

This morning, I took brekfus out and we had the same routine...Mama peeking through the gate, Big Boy invisible until I go in the house.  I hope he leaves her some food.

I'm glad they seem to have each other to snoodle with out there.  It was minus 19 when I went to bed last night, and I don't know what the wind chill was like.  I am not happy to think they may be doing more than snoodling.  This is not a good time for me to try trapping for TNR.


----------



## cats n bags

I have finally managed to get a picture of Mama Kitty.  She was catching some rays in a tree this morning.


----------



## mp4

It was ridiculously cold last night!  Glad to see they were able to stay warm.  Bless you for putting some hand warmers out for them.  I was worried for all animals and people without homes last night!


----------



## buzzytoes

Mama Kitty don't you know it's cold outside? I hope her boyfren uses protection! Not ideal to TNR in the snow and cold.


----------



## clevercat

Mama Kitty is a very pretty girl. I wonder how long it will take her to move into Stinkums Manor, just like Mr Kitty did...
Happy New Year, Stinker and family!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mama Kitty is a very pretty girl. I wonder how long it will take her to move into Stinkums Manor, just like Mr Kitty did...
> Happy New Year, Stinker and family!



Happy New Year from Stinkums Manor!

Mama Kitty may take a while, but this morning, she stayed on my side of the fence when I went out with brefus.  I still had to go back inside before she came back to the dining hall.  I took the picture yesterday with the super-zoom camera through the door window so she didn't  take off on me.


----------



## poopsie

Mama Kitty is a beauty.


----------



## cats n bags

The wild children of Stinkums Manor could use some thoughts and prayers.  

The good news is that I've seen at least 2 of the kittens from the big freeze in November.  The black kitten is long haired now.  I've only seen him once when he showed up with Big Guy for breakfast.  The little yellow one with the sweet face has been here most mornings.  He is very shy and has short hair.  Sometimes he comes with Big Guy, some mornings he is alone.  I don't know if I'm seeing both yellow ones at different times, or just one of them.  I never got to see them together enough to tell the difference between them.  

I haven't seen Mama as much, but I think she is spending more time next door where the neighbor has a covered patio and an old carpeted cat tree on the patio.  The neighbor knows about the kitties and supports my efforts to keep things as safe as we can for them.  Most of the snow has melted off, and the front wall of the shelters has melted too.  The ground is still frozen, so I'm sure other places are much nicer for tanning right now.

Big Guy could use some prayers.  He is limping quite a bit on one of his back legs and I can't tell for sure if he has an infected injury or something else.  This morning I thought I saw some straw stuck on his leg, but I don't know if it is stuck to the surface, or if he has a puncture.  I ordered a trap last week, so I'm hoping he will go in and there is some way to help him before he gets any worse.  

I'm hoping to shut down the kitten factory before we have any more litters this summer, but I'm going to need some cooperation from the wild things since I only have 1 trap and many kitties needing their TNR's.

The inside guys are all doing well.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> The wild children of Stinkums Manor could use some thoughts and prayers.
> 
> The good news is that I've seen at least 2 of the kittens from the big freeze in November.  The black kitten is long haired now.  I've only seen him once when he showed up with Big Guy for breakfast.  The little yellow one with the sweet face has been here most mornings.  He is very shy and has short hair.  Sometimes he comes with Big Guy, some mornings he is alone.  I don't know if I'm seeing both yellow ones at different times, or just one of them.  I never got to see them together enough to tell the difference between them.
> 
> I haven't seen Mama as much, but I think she is spending more time next door where the neighbor has a covered patio and an old carpeted cat tree on the patio.  The neighbor knows about the kitties and supports my efforts to keep things as safe as we can for them.  Most of the snow has melted off, and the front wall of the shelters has melted too.  The ground is still frozen, so I'm sure other places are much nicer for tanning right now.
> 
> Big Guy could use some prayers.  He is limping quite a bit on one of his back legs and I can't tell for sure if he has an infected injury or something else.  This morning I thought I saw some straw stuck on his leg, but I don't know if it is stuck to the surface, or if he has a puncture.  I ordered a trap last week, so I'm hoping he will go in and there is some way to help him before he gets any worse.
> 
> I'm hoping to shut down the kitten factory before we have any more litters this summer, but I'm going to need some cooperation from the wild things since I only have 1 trap and many kitties needing their TNR's.
> 
> The inside guys are all doing well.



fingers crossed you can trap big guy and get his injury treated. I hate seeing the outdoor kitties and ferals injured or looking skinny it hurts my heart 

thanks for being an amazing person and taking care of these kitties!!


----------



## dusty paws

sending lots of good thoughts


----------



## clevercat

Poor Big Guy. I hope you can trap him soon. Prayers and good thoughts for him - and you, since you'll be doing the trapping and the stressing.
So happy that at least two of Mama's kittens are still around and thriving.
Glad that your neighbour is also animal-minded, it helps to have the support.
Wishing you luck, hope Big Guy's leg can be fixed up soon (along with his peanuts).


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> fingers crossed you can trap big guy and get his injury treated. I hate seeing the outdoor kitties and ferals injured or looking skinny it hurts my heart
> 
> thanks for being an amazing person and taking care of these kitties!!


Skinny ferals break my heart. I saw one last December in my home country, meowing loudly on a busy sidewalk, surrounded by third world country grid lock traffic. 

Initially I thought it belonged to a young couple as it seemed to follow it. But then I realize it was either hungry or wanted company. 

So goober me (yes I was a goober to do this) calls kitty over. She ran over quickly and I was like hmm lol probably didn't get her shots, gawd please don't claw me. 

She head butted me and I just sat on a curb for about 10 min petting the poor thing, telling her I'm so sorry that I couldn't pack her up in my carryon and take her to america.

Yes I did consider taking her back to my hotel. But then I factored in customs, the nearly 24 hour flight back, multiple layovers.. sigh.

She was thin, not bones showing but she was thin. I felt so bad as she was so friendly and very lonely. Lots of purring and head butting. 

I didn't have any food on me to give her but I said a prayer for the kitten before I left. Told her to be smart, brave and get off the street.  I hope she is still alive.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Skinny ferals break my heart. I saw one last December in my home country, meowing loudly on a busy sidewalk, surrounded by third world country grid lock traffic.
> 
> Initially I thought it belonged to a young couple as it seemed to follow it. But then I realize it was either hungry or wanted company.
> 
> So goober me (yes I was a goober to do this) calls kitty over. She ran over quickly and I was like hmm lol probably didn't get her shots, gawd please don't claw me.
> 
> She head butted me and I just sat on a curb for about 10 min petting the poor thing, telling her I'm so sorry that I couldn't pack her up in my carryon and take her to america.
> 
> She was thin, not bones showing but she was thin. I felt so bad as she was so friendly and very lonely. Lots of purring and head butting.
> 
> I didn't have any food on me to give her but I said a prayer for the kitten before I left. Told her to be smart, brave and get off the street.  I hope she is still alive.



:cry: this makes me so sad...I hope the kitty found herself a nice family or at least a good meal. my ginger feral kitty I feed every night was so skinny when I first started feeding him. he was a kitten in early spring and I think was abandoned by his mom very early on as I used to see him and his sibling together but never a mom. and at that time these kittens were probably by the look of them no older then 3-4 months old. I only saw Ginger's sibling once and never again...but Ginger continues to persevere. I wish I could bring the little cutie in warm her up and find her a great home but she's totally feral....so I just feed her every night and hope that she'll be okay.

this is my Ginger cat as of last week  she's gained weight and looks pretty good but definitely looks cold some days and it tears my heart up to see her uncomfortable.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> :cry: this makes me so sad...I hope the kitty found herself a nice family or at least a good meal. my ginger feral kitty I feed every night was so skinny when I first started feeding him. he was a kitten in early spring and I think was abandoned by his mom very early on as I used to see him and his sibling together but never a mom. and at that time these kittens were probably by the look of them no older then 3-4 months old. I only saw Ginger's sibling once and never again...but Ginger continues to persevere. I wish I could bring the little cutie in warm her up and find her a great home but she's totally feral....so I just feed her every night and hope that she'll be okay.
> 
> this is my Ginger cat as of last week  she's gained weight and looks pretty good but definitely looks cold some days and it tears my heart up to see her uncomfortable.
> View attachment 2866948


Yea I was literally tearing up writing that post. It broke my heart leaving her there. Lol I was in such a state of tears afterwards that when I spoke to my beau, I accidentally freaked him out. He was worried I was attacked or something, then I explained about the cat and he understood. 

Thankfully due to the predominant culture of my homeland, I think the people are charitable and will take care of her. Someone is obviously feeding her, given her age and lack of skeletal appearance.  Luckily she is definitely in no danger of being someone's next meal. 

I was just being a worry wort because I found her at a busy intersection, it was at night, saw all the cars going by etc etc. Sigh

Your ginger looks so sweet! *love*


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I was literally tearing up writing that post. It broke my heart leaving her there. Lol I was in such a state of tears afterwards that when I spoke to my beau, I accidentally freaked him out. He was worried I was attacked or something, then I explained about the cat and he understood.
> 
> Thankfully due to the predominant culture of my homeland, I think the people are charitable and will take care of her. Someone is obviously feeding her, given her age and lack of skeletal appearance.  Luckily she is definitely in no danger of being someone's next meal.
> 
> I was just being a worry wort because I found her at a busy intersection, it was at night, saw all the cars going by etc etc. Sigh
> 
> Your ginger looks so sweet! *love*



thanks  she's so pretty! I just wish she would trust me...she won't come closer than 10 or 15 feet when i'm outside getting her food ready for her. if she would just trust me than I could show her I just want to help!

i'm thankful that she does know she can come to my house when she's hungry and there will be wet food, dry food and treaties waiting for her. I forget who said this on this forum "feral cats will only let you help them as much as they need it" and I have to keep this in mind


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> thanks  she's so pretty! I just wish she would trust me...she won't come closer than 10 or 15 feet when i'm outside getting her food ready for her. if she would just trust me than I could show her I just want to help!
> 
> i'm thankful that she does know she can come to my house when she's hungry and there will be wet food, dry food and treaties waiting for her. I forget who said this on this forum "feral cats will only let you help them as much as they need it" and I have to keep this in mind



Yea kitties are very smart so I wouldn't worry.  I'm used to outdoor cats running the other direction whenever they see but I usually have my lil pup with me lol. That might be a possible reason.


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you everyone for thinking about Big Guy...

My ferals are actually doing pretty well on their diet of kitten food.  Big Guy actually looks like a tank from all of those calories on top of his natural tom cat body structure.  I wouldn't normally give the ferals the premium food, but those kittens and their mama do need the extra nutrition in the kitten food.

I ran out for a week, and they were not happy with the diet hairball food mine were eating.  Mine didn't like it much after the new wore off.  They are happy to have their regular food back again now.

If you want to help the wild cats, they don't ask for much more than clean water that doesn't freeze, some cat food (cheap stuff is still better than scrounging in trash bins), and a Rubbermaid tote shelter. The TNR is like a bonus for them so that they have a chance to stay healthy and live peacefully in their little bit of the world.   

We are lucky here that the cities and charities are seeing the benefits of helping these cats survive in the neighborhoods  as part of the natural community.

ETA:  We can only help the ferals as much as they will let us.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Thank you everyone for thinking about Big Guy...
> 
> My ferals are actually doing pretty well on their diet of kitten food.  Big Guy actually looks like a tank from all of those calories on top of his natural tom cat body structure.  I wouldn't normally give the ferals the premium food, but those kittens and their mama do need the extra nutrition in the kitten food.
> 
> I ran out for a week, and they were not happy with the diet hairball food mine were eating.  Mine didn't like it much after the new wore off.  They are happy to have their regular food back again now.
> 
> If you want to help the wild cats, they don't ask for much more than clean water that doesn't freeze, some cat food (cheap stuff is still better than scrounging in trash bins), and a Rubbermaid tote shelter. The TNR is like a bonus for them so that they have a chance to stay healthy and live peacefully in their little bit of the world.
> 
> We are lucky here that the cities and charities are seeing the benefits of helping these cats survive in the neighborhoods  as part of the natural community.
> 
> ETA:  We can only help the ferals as much as they will let us.


lol Big Guy sounds like he suits his name!

thanks for adding in the quote Cats- I believe it was you that told me this 

I've been putting out water, but my feral wont drink it. she gets wet food everyday, do you think this is enough hydration? mind you we do have snow...possible she's eating snow for water?

Ginger has her Rubbermaid tote shelter but she's never used it. I live across from a Rona (home depot store) and there's sheds and stuff plus a garden center that is open all year. I have a feeling she sleeps over there either in the store or in the sheltered garden center area.

it's so funny when you switch their food! you think they wouldn't be picky but I gave pate to Ginger one day and she looked in the window at me like "what is this? I want to gooshy wet stuff"


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> lol Big Guy sounds like he suits his name!
> 
> thanks for adding in the quote Cats- I believe it was you that told me this
> 
> I've been putting out water, but my feral wont drink it. she gets wet food everyday, do you think this is enough hydration? mind you we do have snow...possible she's eating snow for water?
> 
> Ginger has her Rubbermaid tote shelter but she's never used it. I live across from a Rona (home depot store) and there's sheds and stuff plus a garden center that is open all year. I have a feeling she sleeps over there either in the store or in the sheltered garden center area.
> 
> it's so funny when you switch their food! you think they wouldn't be picky but I gave pate to Ginger one day and she looked in the window at me like "what is this? I want to gooshy wet stuff"



Those ferals ARE picky.  Mr. Kitty would only eat Iams in the orange bag and fancy feast chicken classic burger style.  He wouldn't sleep in straw either.  Mama Cat wouldn't use the totes until I put straw in them.  

I think they do have places they feel safe in.  Mama was using the open dog house just before the big freeze, but after I added the totes and straw, and the weather stayed cold and snowy, several of them started using all of the shelters.  Now that the snow drift is gone and they don't have the privacy wall, they seem to prefer other places during the daytime.  Before the freeze, I think she was living across the street in some of the yards with lots of stuff scattered around.

Ginger might be getting water in other places.  They have a harder time here when everything freezes at night and they don't have options.  I don't think they would eat snow unless they were desperate.  Summer can be bad for finding fresh water, but the guys across the street from me have a koi pond that draws a lot of animals for drinks.  

A Home Depot garden center would probably be a great place to be a feral, and there are probably a few employees willing to share a bit of their sammies with her too.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Those ferals ARE picky.  Mr. Kitty would only eat Iams in the orange bag and fancy feast chicken classic burger style.  He wouldn't sleep in straw either.  Mama Cat wouldn't use the totes until I put straw in them.
> 
> I think they do have places they feel safe in.  Mama was using the open dog house just before the big freeze, but after I added the totes and straw, and the weather stayed cold and snowy, several of them started using all of the shelters.  Now that the snow drift is gone and they don't have the privacy wall, they seem to prefer other places during the daytime.  Before the freeze, I think she was living across the street in some of the yards with lots of stuff scattered around.
> 
> Ginger might be getting water in other places.  They have a harder time here when everything freezes at night and they don't have options.  I don't think they would eat snow unless they were desperate.  Summer can be bad for finding fresh water, but the guys across the street from me have a koi pond that draws a lot of animals for drinks.
> 
> A Home Depot garden center would probably be a great place to be a feral, and there are probably a few employees willing to share a bit of their sammies with her too.



I've thought about contacting the manager to ask if they know of a ginger kitty in the area to see if they know of her and have been taking care of her, but I also don't want to draw attention to her just in case she's not welcome! so i'm hoping she  stays in the garden center which is cold but better than being outside! and i'm sure it gets a bit of heat from the interior store too. it would make my day knowing employees were sharing their lunches with her or giving her shelter


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Big Guy please climb right in that trap when it gets here so you can get fixed up!! Glad to hear most of them are making it through the cold.


----------



## cats n bags

Big Guy was working on his tan just now.  He is still limping and seems to be moving slowly.  I hope he will let me help him when the trap arrives.  The Yellow and Black kittens were here last night for supper and again this morning for breakfast.  I think they might be living in the snow fort now.

We are supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Big Guy was working on his tan just now.  He is still limping and seems to be moving slowly.  I hope he will let me help him when the trap arrives.  The Yellow and Black kittens were here last night for supper and again this morning for breakfast.  I think they might be living in the snow fort now.
> 
> We are supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow tonight and tomorrow.




Oh he really is a tank isn't he. What a handsome young man. Praying for a smooth move into the trap.


----------



## poopsie

Handsome fellow


----------



## leasul2003

That's not a cat. That's a BIG HANDSOME CAT!!!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> That's not a cat. That's a BIG HANDSOME CAT!!!




Lol he is a real hunka-chunka cat.
Hoes he doing now, Cats? Any update?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lol he is a real hunka-chunka cat.
> Hoes he doing now, Cats? Any update?



I had 2 starving baby kittens waiting at the back door this morning.  I guess after missing their dinner service, they were NOT going to risk missing breakfast.  They ate most of the food fairly quickly.  When I went to check again, the bowls were mostly empty and I didn't see anyone around.

The snow is coming down pretty good, so I just put a dish of dry under the tarp at the snow fort.  I hope Big Guy will check there and stay in one of the houses today.  I haven't seen Mama in a couple of days, and wonder if the Trick R Treat kids were kicked out of Mom's place so she could have a new family.  

The trap is due today if the Oops man doesn't decide to skip the neighborhoods because of the snow.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I had 2 starving baby kittens waiting at the back door this morning.  I guess after missing their dinner service, they were NOT going to risk missing breakfast.  They ate most of the food fairly quickly.  When I went to check again, the bowls were mostly empty and I didn't see anyone around.
> 
> 
> 
> The snow is coming down pretty good, so I just put a dish of dry under the tarp at the snow fort.  I hope Big Guy will check there and stay in one of the houses today.  I haven't seen Mama in a couple of days, and wonder if the Trick R Treat kids were kicked out of Mom's place so she could have a new family.
> 
> 
> 
> The trap is due today if the Oops man doesn't decide to skip the neighborhoods because of the snow.




Fingers crossed it'll arrive today and Big Guy will stroll in with no problem at all...
Happy the wee bebe kittins showed up for brefus, not so happy at the thought of Mama Cat having another family...remind me, is Big Guy her boifren'?
What does Stinker think of all these strange kittehs coming and going?


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I had 2 starving baby kittens waiting at the back door this morning.  I guess after missing their dinner service, they were NOT going to risk missing breakfast.  They ate most of the food fairly quickly.  When I went to check again, the bowls were mostly empty and I didn't see anyone around.
> 
> The snow is coming down pretty good, so I just put a dish of dry under the tarp at the snow fort.  I hope Big Guy will check there and stay in one of the houses today.  I haven't seen Mama in a couple of days, and wonder if the Trick R Treat kids were kicked out of Mom's place so she could have a new family.
> 
> The trap is due today if the Oops man doesn't decide to skip the neighborhoods because of the snow.



fingers crossed for a smooth trap of the Big Guy, he looks like a bobcat!! I hate to see the wild kitties hurting

I hope mom isn't going to have another litter soon....

eat up little kittens, catsnbags will make sure you have brefus and dinner every day


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Fingers crossed it'll arrive today and Big Guy will stroll in with no problem at all...
> Happy the wee bebe kittins showed up for brefus, not so happy at the thought of Mama Cat having another family...remind me, is Big Guy her boifren'?
> What does Stinker think of all these strange kittehs coming and going?





Candice0985 said:


> fingers crossed for a smooth trap of the Big Guy, he looks like a bobcat!! I hate to see the wild kitties hurting
> 
> I hope mom isn't going to have another litter soon....
> 
> eat up little kittens, catsnbags will make sure you have brefus and dinner every day



After I posted, Big Guy came over to have his breakfast at the snow fort.  The snow is really coming down now.  I couldn't tell if he was less gimpy, but he seemed better walking a few steps before leaving my view.

Mama came by a bit later and is still chubby.  I had to refill the bowl after Big Guy ate most of it.  

I don't know where everyone is now, but they know the fort will be warm and dry if they need it and the kitchen is just a few steps away.  If they are still friendly with each other, the 4 of them will be quite toasty snoodling in the fort


----------



## buzzytoes

Big Guy definitely looks like he's lived the thug life on the streets. He definitely doesn't look like he's missed many meals.


----------



## poopsie

Stay safe and warm kitties


----------



## dusty paws

Big guy is my type of cat!


----------



## cats n bags

We have a trap and a slot for the Saturday TNR clinic.  I'm hoping the snow is all melted by then and someone volunteers to go for a ride in the car.

Please send trapping mojo for us.  

_it always makes me sad to see them in the traps.  :cry:_


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> We have a trap and a slot for the Saturday TNR clinic.  I'm hoping the snow is all melted by then and someone volunteers to go for a ride in the car.
> 
> Please send trapping mojo for us.
> 
> _it always makes me sad to see them in the traps.  :cry:_



I agree it's super sad to see them in the traps....but hopefully it'll be as stress free as possible. fingers crossed it all goes smoothly!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We have a trap and a slot for the Saturday TNR clinic.  I'm hoping the snow is all melted by then and someone volunteers to go for a ride in the car.
> 
> Please send trapping mojo for us.
> 
> _*it always makes me sad to see them in the traps.  :cry:*_


 

I completely sympathise - it's always upsetting becauase you can't let them know that what you are doing is going to help them...
Good thoughts and prayers still being sent for a low-stress experience. Good Luck!!


----------



## cats n bags

OK Peoples...

The trap is set and waiting.

The kittens both came running when they saw me look out this window this morning, and scattered to safety like they usually do when I step outside with breakfast.

I have not seen them come back since I put the trap out.  Please sent trapping mojo that someone will go into the trap.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> OK Peoples...
> 
> 
> 
> The trap is set and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The kittens both came running when they saw me look out this window this morning, and scattered to safety like they usually do when I step outside with breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen them come back since I put the trap out.  Please sent trapping mojo that someone will go into the trap.




MojoMojoMojoMojo
and trapping thoughts heading your way.


----------



## cats n bags

Big Guy is inna box.

I've got Big Guy in the trap in the tub.  He is heavy and was pretty scared.  I hope he does OK through the day and night.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Big Guy is inna box.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Big Guy in the trap in the tub.  He is heavy and was pretty scared.  I hope he does OK through the day and night.




Oh yay! But I imagine both you and he are pretty stressed...
He'll be ok...Aunty Clever is sending soothing thoughts.


----------



## poopsie

I cover my trapped kittehs with a towel............it helps sometimes

Congratulations on getting the big fellow!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I cover my trapped kittehs with a towel............it helps sometimes
> 
> Congratulations on getting the big fellow!



He settled quickly after the trapping when I covered him with the towels, but wouldn't hold still when I was trying to carry him into the house.  They say the ferals go quiet when you cover them, but the tame cats will still pitch a fit in the trap.

I just checked on him and he is very quiet.  I had to nudge him with the trap dividers so I could clean up the spilled food and give him a clean paper towel to rest on and clean dishes with food and water.    I expected some hissing when I touched him, but he was very quiet.  I hope everything stays peaceful until Sunday morning and I can let him go back to his world.

I did see Mama a while ago, and she still looks fat.  I don't know how hard she is going to be to catch.  She doesn't spend much time over here when the weather is nicer.

Mr. Kitty is very concerned that something is up, but so far everyone is behaving themselves.  The last thing I need is for Mr. Kitty to get territorial on me.


----------



## poopsie

It took me a year to trap Miss Adrian. I was on a first name basis with the possum that kept springing the trap


----------



## clevercat

How's Big Guy doing today, Cats?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's Big Guy doing today, Cats?



It has been a busy morning, but we survived.  I got there a bit early, but they were already there so we could check in.  Just before I left him, Big Guy started to sing his song of kitty woe.  I've never heard his voice before.

Went to grocery store before going home to wait for updates on poor sad kitty, and came out to see a wood deck screw sticking out of my tire.  Ran home to get the milk in the fridge and go to tire store.  Tire store checked my file, and I had tire insurance (good) but my tires are a special order (bad) the placement of the screw would be a replace not repair location.  The guy pulled the screw and checked for air leakage, and found that I caught things early and the screw did not puncture the tire.  I got more air and came home.  Shortly after getting home, the TNR place said Big Guy was ready to come home.  

Got Big Guy and put him back in the tub and ran into the neighbor to let her know we were back and Big Guy was FIV+.  

I just now have time to log into the 'pooter, and I am tired.  Big Guy is still a little sleepy and resting in the trap.  I'll keep him until morning before letting him re-join his family.They did check his legs for any injuries that might be causing him to limp, and found nothing.  I hope he just tweaked a muscle or did something temporary that will heal on it's own.  With all the snow and ice lately, it is likely to be something minor.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It has been a busy morning, but we survived.  I got there a bit early, but they were already there so we could check in.  Just before I left him, Big Guy started to sing his song of kitty woe.  I've never heard his voice before.
> 
> 
> 
> Went to grocery store before going home to wait for updates on poor sad kitty, and came out to see a wood deck screw sticking out of my tire.  Ran home to get the milk in the fridge and go to tire store.  Tire store checked my file, and I had tire insurance (good) but my tires are a special order (bad) the placement of the screw would be a replace not repair location.  The guy pulled the screw and checked for air leakage, and found that I caught things early and the screw did not puncture the tire.  I got more air and came home.  Shortly after getting home, the TNR place said Big Guy was ready to come home.
> 
> 
> 
> Got Big Guy and put him back in the tub and ran into the neighbor to let her know we were back and Big Guy was FIV+.
> 
> 
> 
> I just now have time to log into the 'pooter, and I am tired.  Big Guy is still a little sleepy and resting in the trap.  I'll keep him until morning before letting him re-join his family.They did check his legs for any injuries that might be causing him to limp, and found nothing.  I hope he just tweaked a muscle or did something temporary that will heal on it's own.  With all the snow and ice lately, it is likely to be something minor.




What a day at Stinkums Manor! Hopefully Big Guy will forgive you for teh Peenuts removal...I'm glad his leg is ok. Bad news about the FIV, poor little man. Still, he can go back to his old life and hopefully be a calmer, happier boy. You did a good thing today, Stinky's Mum.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so amazed Big Guy was the first guest at the Trap Hotel! Glad he made peenut removal easy but bummed about the FIV+ diagnosis. One down, a few to go!


----------



## clevercat

How's the boy doing this morning?


----------



## cats n bags

Big Guy made it through the night and left me a very wet litterbox.  I'm happy to see the plumbing is still working.  

I swapped out the dirty box for some nice bowls of water and food.  I hope he will get a nice full tummy before I turn him loose later this morning.  He has been very well behaved in the trap, but he is probably ready to get out and go pee on all of his spots in the neighborhood to let the other cats know he's back.

I was surprised that he was only 12 pounds when they weighed him.  Mr. Kitty was 18 pounds when I caught him to bring him inside for good.  I thought Big Guy was closer to Mr. Kitty size than that.  I guess he just looks big and tough.


----------



## clevercat

I'm glad to hear he is doing all he should be to recover. I'm sure Mama Kitty will be happy to have her boifren' back, too.


----------



## cats n bags

Some people's kids....

Big Guy is back in his world again.  He took his time before leaving the trap, but eventually took off for the hole in the fence.  When I came back through the front with the trash from the trap, I saw him behind the neighbor's van checking his nethers to confirm the inevitable...  yeppers...dey gone...

I came back up from the laundry room and saw him drinking gutter water across the street.  He was here the whole weekend with nice clean water, but wouldn't have any.  First thing out of the box, he goes to drink dirty gutter water. :weird:


Some people's kids...


----------



## buzzytoes

Dirty gutter water just has that extra something that clean water does not....


----------



## cats n bags

Big guy finally showed up for dinner tonight.  He ate like he had not seen food for 3 days.  I have not seen the little fuzzy black one for the past 2 days, so I hope it is OK and will be with the oringy tom kitten in the morning.

Stinky has been playing with the orange kitten through the door glass.  I don't know if he wants in, or would be allowed inside yet.  I just hope I can catch him soon.


----------



## cats n bags

The little black kittin was here this morning.  After breakfast, she spent her time playing in all of the bird baths.  I assume she is a girl because she is much smaller than the orange one that I can see is a boy.  I think she might be smoke color instead of plain black.

Stinker and Mr. Kitty were both playing with the kittens through the door.  I have a feeling Mr. Kitty might be good with kittens, but I need to catch them first.


----------



## poopsie

Kittins!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Tittens!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww


----------



## cats n bags

Little Black Kittin is in the trap.  

We played some lazer tag before and after I set the trap.  I gave up on one of the kittens going in and came in to start their breakfast service.  As soon as the hot water was flowing, I heard the trap snap shut. 

Please keep warm asphalt/no ice thought for us.  We are supposed to get rain turning to snow tonight and the TNR clinic is at the bottom of a very steep hill.  I won't risk driving on snotty roads, especially with a passenger.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Little Black Kittin is in the trap.
> 
> We played some lazer tag before and after I set the trap.  I gave up on one of the kittens going in and came in to start their breakfast service.  As soon as the hot water was flowing, I heard the trap snap shut.
> 
> Please keep warm asphalt/no ice thought for us.  We are supposed to get rain turning to snow tonight and the TNR clinic is at the bottom of a very steep hill.  I won't risk driving on snotty roads, especially with a passenger.



fingers crossed you can get little black kittin to the clinic asap! she is VERY cutes!

maybe it's possible she is still young enough to be domesticated?


----------



## poopsie

Fingers crossed!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Little Black Kittin is in the trap.
> 
> 
> 
> We played some lazer tag before and after I set the trap.  I gave up on one of the kittens going in and came in to start their breakfast service.  As soon as the hot water was flowing, I heard the trap snap shut.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep warm asphalt/no ice thought for us.  We are supposed to get rain turning to snow tonight and the TNR clinic is at the bottom of a very steep hill.  I won't risk driving on snotty roads, especially with a passenger.




Warm thoughts being sent to you and LBK. Take care driving, hope the weather improves!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Warm thoughts being sent to you and LBK. Take care driving, hope the weather improves!



We didn't get any snow this morning, so LBK got to go for a ride.  I put down the name Trix on the paperwork because I was not sure of gender, and boy did I guess wrong.  Trix is a little boy about 6 pounds.  His brother is quite a bit bigger than he is.  He is now minus his peanuts and resting in a carrier inside the big crate.  Trix seemed open to touch when he was in the trap, so I am going to try to tame him, and maybe use him as brother bait if I have to.  Trix was also FIV- and FeLk- so I don't have to worry about the girls, and can assume the brother is also neg. as long as he doesn't start fighting with any of the adult toms.

This morning, Mama, Big Guy, and Orangy brother were here for breakfast.  The brother was very flirty with me, so I have hopes of catching the little dude and getting him fixed and in the dog crate with Trix.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We didn't get any snow this morning, so LBK got to go for a ride.  I put down the name Trix on the paperwork because I was not sure of gender, and boy did I guess wrong.  Trix is a little boy about 6 pounds.  His brother is quite a bit bigger than he is.  He is now minus his peanuts and resting in a carrier inside the big crate.  Trix seemed open to touch when he was in the trap, so I am going to try to tame him, and maybe use him as brother bait if I have to.  Trix was also FIV- and FeLk- so I don't have to worry about the girls, and can assume the brother is also neg. as long as he doesn't start fighting with any of the adult toms.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, Mama, Big Guy, and Orangy brother were here for breakfast.  The brother was very flirty with me, so I have hopes of catching the little dude and getting him fixed and in the dog crate with Trix.




Oh yay! A good day at Stinkums Manor...and a surprise bag of frozen peas for Trix.
ETA - so glad Big Guy is still around. He's clearly forgiven you for the peenuts incident.


----------



## poopsie

Awwww............Trix


----------



## cats n bags

I'm glad I had asked Trix to be transferred to a carrier after his surgery and did not plan to release him from the trap this morning.  I woke up to 6 inches of light dusting this morning.  The Punkin Man was waiting for me to bring his breakfast, but I did not see Mama or Big Guy.  I just got done shoveling out their area in the back and put food under the tarp in case the adults slept in.  It does look like Punkin Man is living in the snow fort though.  There were several trails from the fort around the back yard.

Trix is doing pretty well this morning.  He does like scritches, but isn't real sure about being held and picked up.  He has a very soft purr, but can be quite vocal if I leave the room or bring his dinner after everyone else is fed.  He is going to be a lady killer when he grows up.  His face and legs are dark black, but his ruff is a deep silver grey, almost like Mr. Kitty.  I don't think his fur will be as long as the dust bunny, but he still has some growing to do.  He was just over 6 pounds at the clinic.  Mr. Kitty is about 18 pounds.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm glad I had asked Trix to be transferred to a carrier after his surgery and did not plan to release him from the trap this morning.  I woke up to 6 inches of light dusting this morning.  The Punkin Man was waiting for me to bring his breakfast, but I did not see Mama or Big Guy.  I just got done shoveling out their area in the back and put food under the tarp in case the adults slept in.  It does look like Punkin Man is living in the snow fort though.  There were several trails from the fort around the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Trix is doing pretty well this morning.  He does like scritches, but isn't real sure about being held and picked up.  He has a very soft purr, but can be quite vocal if I leave the room or bring his dinner after everyone else is fed.  He is going to be a lady killer when he grows up.  His face and legs are dark black, but his ruff is a deep silver grey, almost like Mr. Kitty.  I don't think his fur will be as long as the dust bunny, but he still has some growing to do.  He was just over 6 pounds at the clinic.  Mr. Kitty is about 18 pounds.




And speaking of the Studly One, I'm sure new peekchures of Mr Kitty are overdue


----------



## buzzytoes

How old do you think Trix and Punkin Man are?? He sounds like a sweet little guy!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> How old do you think Trix and Punkin Man are?? He sounds like a sweet little guy!



I first noticed them here on Nov. 10th, and at that time they had pointy kitten tails and the thick kitten ears.  They were able to eat solid food, so I think Mama brought them over to learn how to hunt and to live in the old dog house.  I don't know how to guess kitten ages, but figured they were 6-8 weeks with about Oct. 1 birthdays.  I have not tried to look in Trix's mouth to see if he has baby or adult canine teeth.


----------



## cats n bags

I finished up a sweater and had the camera out for pictures.  Mr. Kitty was helping me take pictures of the sweater and wasn't sure he wanted his picture taken this morning.  Trix was a little more interested in camera time, and didn't even freak out when the flash popped.  This is a much better picture of the little Tricky Dicky Bird.

Big Guy has been coming around most mornings and looking much better since his surgery and release.  Punkin Man is a bit hit or miss in the mornings.  He is more likely to be here in bad weather than the nicer days.  I have not seen Mama today, but she tends to come by later in the mornings on the nice days.  This wasn't a good week to try any trapping, and I think I need to rebuild Punkin Man's trust again.  I think he saw Trix get caught and then disappear.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I finished up a sweater and had the camera out for pictures.  Mr. Kitty was helping me take pictures of the sweater and wasn't sure he wanted his picture taken this morning.  Trix was a little more interested in camera time, and didn't even freak out when the flash popped.  This is a much better picture of the little Tricky Dicky Bird.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Guy has been coming around most mornings and looking much better since his surgery and release.  Punkin Man is a bit hit or miss in the mornings.  He is more likely to be here in bad weather than the nicer days.  I have not seen Mama today, but she tends to come by later in the mornings on the nice days.  This wasn't a good week to try any trapping, and I think I need to rebuild Punkin Man's trust again.  I think he saw Trix get caught and then disappear.




Trix looks like Eamonn! 
As for Mr Kitty....le siiiiiigggghhhhh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my Trix is gorgeous!!! Mr. Kitty is handsome as always.


----------



## cats n bags

I've just caught the Mama Kitty.  She was all happy eating the food in the trap and the door wasn't shutting.  I left to get my breakfast, and checked a few minutes later and the door was closed and she was still eating like nothing happened.

The real freak out started when I went out to cover the trap and bring her in.  She is not happy.  She is still fat, so I hope I'm not too late.

Trix is doing well, and Mr. Kitty seems to enjoy having a new friend for the rowdy games that doesn't get all grumpy like the old ladies.

I have not seen Punkin Man all week, and Big Guy was missing today.  I hope they are all OK, but kind of relieved that Mama was alone this morning.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I've just caught the Mama Kitty.  She was all happy eating the food in the trap and the door wasn't shutting.  I left to get my breakfast, and checked a few minutes later and the door was closed and she was still eating like nothing happened.
> 
> The real freak out started when I went out to cover the trap and bring her in.  She is not happy.  She is still fat, so I hope I'm not too late.
> 
> Trix is doing well, and Mr. Kitty seems to enjoy having a new friend for the rowdy games that doesn't get all grumpy like the old ladies.
> 
> I have not seen Punkin Man all week, and Big Guy was missing today.  I hope they are all OK, but kind of relieved that Mama was alone this morning.



poor Mama,

do you think she's still pregnant? hopefully she'll have her babies and than she can get spayed.


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> poor Mama,
> 
> do you think she's still pregnant? hopefully she'll have her babies and than she can get spayed.



She could be preggers, but I know this sounds horrible, and it is, she will be spayed Saturday.  If kittens are born before Saturday, I'll try to foster them, but if not...

I have to keep reminding myself that any outside animals are potential coyote food and to me that is a worse fate than humanely terminating any pregnancies.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> She could be preggers, but I know this sounds horrible, and it is, she will be spayed Saturday.  If kittens are born before Saturday, I'll try to foster them, but if not...
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that any outside animals are potential coyote food and to me that is a worse fate than humanely terminating any pregnancies.



 well I hope if she is preggers that the babies can be saved and fostered (it would be awfully cute!) I hate the idea of terminating, but I also hate the idea of them being coyote food too....feral kitties stress me out, I just want them to all be safe and happy!


----------



## leasul2003

Ditto what Candice said. I'm crossing my fingers that she's just fat and healthy and not preggers.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> well I hope if she is preggers that the babies can be saved and fostered (it would be awfully cute!) I hate the idea of terminating, but I also hate the idea of them being coyote food too....feral kitties stress me out, I just want them to all be safe and happy!




+1 Good luck with Mama Cat, Cats. Am praying she isn't pregnant.


----------



## maineiac

cats n bags said:


> She could be preggers, but I know this sounds horrible, and it is, she will be spayed Saturday.  If kittens are born before Saturday, I'll try to foster them, but if not...
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that any outside animals are potential coyote food and to me that is a worse fate than humanely terminating any pregnancies.



I have captured a pregnant feral and made the decision to terminate it and have her spayed. I know it's so hard (I cried for days after), but the vet reminded me of the huge problem of strays and the horrors they could face on the streets.

I hope that she is just fat, but if you do have to terminate, please know you are choosing the best option you can. Also, my feral girl was full of "mommy" hormones for about 2 weeks post op, so I put kitten beanie babies in her shelter. She mothered them until her hormones returned to normal, and we found the "kitties" had been thrown out of the shelter. &#128521;

Sending healthy kitty spay dust your way!


----------



## leasul2003

I can only imagine how how hard that decision is to make. If I capture a female kitty in the TNR program I think I'll ask the vet to not tell me if she is pregnant. Is that possible to do, or do they have to tell you?


----------



## cats n bags

maineiac said:


> I have captured a pregnant feral and made the decision to terminate it and have her spayed. I know it's so hard (I cried for days after), but the vet reminded me of the huge problem of strays and the horrors they could face on the streets.
> 
> I hope that she is just fat, but if you do have to terminate, please know you are choosing the best option you can. Also, my feral girl was full of "mommy" hormones for about 2 weeks post op, so I put kitten beanie babies in her shelter. She mothered them until her hormones returned to normal, and we found the "kitties" had been thrown out of the shelter. &#128521;
> 
> Sending healthy kitty spay dust your way!



Thank you for understanding.  

I know of 3 litters Mama had last year, and only know of 2 kittens that survived and found homes.  I don't know what happened to the orange kitten from Trix and Punkin Man's group, and Punkin Man is MIA so far this week.  We have another snow storm coming next week, and everyone stayed pretty close to home during the snowy days, so I hope Punkin Man is back by then.

From what I've seen so far, Mama is really wild, and I don't think she would be easy to keep confined for the time she would have to live in a crate to raise a litter, and they recommend that you not hold a feral for more than 2 weeks before releasing them back to their home colony.  Mama and Big Guy will always have a home with me in the back yard, and I hope they will live long, happy lives.  If I can catch Punkin Man, he will get fixed and can decide if he wants to live inside with his brother or outside with his family.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Thank you for understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of 3 litters Mama had last year, and only know of 2 kittens that survived and found homes.  I don't know what happened to the orange kitten from Trix and Punkin Man's group, and Punkin Man is MIA so far this week.  We have another snow storm coming next week, and everyone stayed pretty close to home during the snowy days, so I hope Punkin Man is back by then.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen so far, Mama is really wild, and I don't think she would be easy to keep confined for the time she would have to live in a crate to raise a litter, and they recommend that you not hold a feral for more than 2 weeks before releasing them back to their home colony.  Mama and Big Guy will always have a home with me in the back yard, and I hope they will live long, happy lives.  If I can catch Punkin Man, he will get fixed and can decide if he wants to live inside with his brother or outside with his family.




Good luck with Mama - does she have an appointment for her spay? I wish there more people like you. Mama will live a far more comfortable life without her baby-making equipment. And I hope the little Punkin Man will make the leap from outside to pampered indoor kitteh.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Maybe she is just carrying extra weight cuz it's winter. My beau's cat does the same thing. He warned me but I didn't really notice til my last visit and I swear she is now resembling a mini heifer. Lol and I thought black was slimming (she is a American short hair with a tuxedo pattern). He said that she somehow magically loses the weight by summer. And this happens every year.

So maybe your mama kitty is going through the same thing?


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> I can only imagine how how hard that decision is to make. If I capture a female kitty in the TNR program I think I'll ask the vet to not tell me if she is pregnant. Is that possible to do, or do they have to tell you?



TNR is full of hard decisions, and this is only one of them.  The volunteer coordinator will go over all of the other things you need to know if they do a training class on TNR.

I think the clinic staff do care about the cats as much as we do, but we all have to remember that we are doing this for the cats and have to do what is best for them.  I'm sure you can ask them not to tell you if there were any kittens, but I think you might want to know in case you need to do anything extra for the cat before releasing her back to her life.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Good luck with Mama - does she have an appointment for her spay? I wish there more people like you. Mama will live a far more comfortable life without her baby-making equipment. And I hope the little Punkin Man will make the leap from outside to pampered indoor kitteh.



Mama is booked for Saturday morning.  She is not a happy kitty right now.  She destroyed her litterbox last night.  I don't think she has eaten or drank any of the meals in the trap.  I think she may be a true feral.

Big Guy was here this morning, but still no Punkin Man.


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> TNR is full of hard decisions, and this is only one of them.  The volunteer coordinator will go over all of the other things you need to know if they do a training class on TNR.
> 
> I think the clinic staff do care about the cats as much as we do, but we all have to remember that we are doing this for the cats and have to do what is best for them.  I'm sure you can ask them not to tell you if there were any kittens, but I think you might want to know in case you need to do anything extra for the cat before releasing her back to her life.



I hope I can be as strong as you. I agree that it really is all about what is best for the kitties. But anytime I see a cat my initial reaction is like that one Looney Tunes episode where the abdominal snow man says,  " I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him..."  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ArNz8U7tgU4


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> I hope I can be as strong as you. I agree that it really is all about what is best for the kitties. But anytime I see a cat my initial reaction is like that one Looney Tunes episode where the abdominal snow man says,  " I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him..."  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ArNz8U7tgU4



Trust me, I'm not so strong in real life.  

When I take that trap outside and set it up I'm shaking like a leaf and will continue to be rattled for a few hours after the cat is in the house.

Tomorrow morning, I will have the worst case of tummy butterflies as I get ready to leave for the clinic and will be pacing until I get the cat back home.  In some ways it is worse than taking a pet cat to the vet for the same surgery.

Even after the cat goes back out to his life, I worry every morning when I look out and see someone is missing from the yard.  You just have to tell yourself that you have done what you could to give them the best life possible, and we can only help them as much as they will let us.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## leasul2003

We only have one stray/feral around our neighborhood, but I would love to see if I can help it.  S/he doesn't have a notched ear and so skittish I think it is more likely feral than stray, so I'm fairly certain it is fully intact. Is it important to build trust with feeding etc, before you try to trap them?


----------



## cats n bags

leasul2003 said:


> We only have one stray/feral around our neighborhood, but I would love to see if I can help it.  S/he doesn't have a notched ear and so skittish I think it is more likely feral than stray, so I'm fairly certain it is fully intact. Is it important to build trust with feeding etc, before you try to trap them?



I think it helps to get them on a schedule so you know when to set the trap and can expect to see them.  You can't leave the trap unattended once it has been set, so you want to do the trapping at a time when you can keep an eye on it.  You want to be able to get out quickly to cover the trap if you catch the cat you want, or to release the neighbor's freeloader.  You also want to be able to scare any non-cat critters that might be sniffing around.

If you do plan to start caretaking, you should plan on regular food and water scheduling, including vacations.  The surgery is only part of the deal between you and the cats.

After Mama is done, I'm going to have to go on a stricter meal schedule and not leave food out all the time.  I've already fed the squirrels enough kitten food, but need to stop leaving food out for the raccoons or any other animals that might be around during the warmer weather.  Mama, Big Guy, and Punkin Man know to be here in the early mornings for the good stuff, and if they want to show up at sunset, they can eat too.  The rest of the time only the water bar will be open for bizness.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ I still think you're a saint for doing what you're doing. We need more angels like you.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think it helps to get them on a schedule so you know when to set the trap and can expect to see them.  You can't leave the trap unattended once it has been set, so you want to do the trapping at a time when you can keep an eye on it.  You want to be able to get out quickly to cover the trap if you catch the cat you want, or to release the neighbor's freeloader.  You also want to be able to scare any non-cat critters that might be sniffing around.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do plan to start caretaking, you should plan on regular food and water scheduling, including vacations.  The surgery is only part of the deal between you and the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> After Mama is done, I'm going to have to go on a stricter meal schedule and not leave food out all the time.  I've already fed the squirrels enough kitten food, but need to stop leaving food out for the raccoons or any other animals that might be around during the warmer weather.  Mama, Big Guy, and Punkin Man know to be here in the early mornings for the good stuff, and if they want to show up at sunset, they can eat too.  The rest of the time only the water bar will be open for bizness.




Sending lots of good thoughts for you and Mama this morning. Big {{{ hugs }}}



hermes_lemming said:


> ^ I still think you're a saint for doing what you're doing. We need more angels like you.




+ 1


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty is at TNR.

Mama Kitty is not a polite guest.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty is at TNR.
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Kitty is not a polite guest.




That made me lol. It makes me think of Angel, back in the days when her name was ihateyou


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> That made me lol. It makes me think of Angel, back in the days when her name was ihateyou



We are back. 

I forgot about how evil Angel was at the beginning.  I think Mama might be worse.  The first night, she trashed her litterbox and dumped the litter all over the tub.  The next day, she trashed her food and water.  Last night, she trashed the floor of her trap and used it for a litterbox, so as soon as I lifted the trap to take it out to the car, all of her little turds, the spilled food, and litter dumped all over the wet bath mat in the tub.

I cleaned everything up when I got back and was just out of the shower when they called to come pick her up.  I'm glad I took a shower this morning since Mama has to spend some extra time recovering in the trap in my tub.  We've got a snow storm coming Sunday afternoon and cold weather, so they want her to stay inside until the cold breaks on Tuesday.  It didn't dawn on me that she would be half nekkid after the surgery.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe by the time the cold breaks she will be a little less Miss IHateYou


----------



## hermes_lemming

How is mama doing  clever?


----------



## cats n bags

whispering...

Don't tell anyone but the Stinker is playing with Dicky Bird in the cat tree forest.  Stinky makes a big show of hissing and calling him names when I can see them, but for the past few minutes I've watched her tempt him with her tail so she can swat him for touching it.  He is rolling around in one of the lower perches showing off his floofy tummy.

Mr. Kitty has taken over parenting duties and loves playing with Trix.  This morning they were chasing each other around the house and having a big ol' time of the game.  

It might be time to take down the dog crate and let Trix have more freedom.  I'm still on the fence about him having unsupervised time when I'm sleeping or if I have to leave for a bit, but he is not hiding and does like to have cuddle time.

Mama Kitty still hates my guts.  I think both of us will be looking forward to Tuesday afternoon and hoping the weather warms up enough to let her go back to her home in the snow fort.


----------



## poopsie

Has momma been released? 


Who is Dicky Bird?


Oh I hope Trix decides to become part of The Fam!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Has momma been released?
> 
> 
> Who is Dicky Bird?
> 
> 
> Oh I hope Trix decides to become part of The Fam!



Mama is still here.  I was going to let her go today, but we got about 8 inches of snow and cold yesterday so I kept her an extra day so the snow could melt down.  It is going to be 50's tomorrow and warm on Thursday and Friday, so I hope she will be OK and ready to come back to the snow fort by the weekend when we may get the next storm.  Mama is really unhappy inside, and I think she is not interested in moving in.

Tricky Dicky Bird is Trix.  He seems to prefer Dicky Bird as his name.  He has been running loose in the house for the past few days.   I think he will be staying with us because he and Mr. Kitty have really bonded together.  He is quite the chatterbox and loves talking to everything and everyone.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Mama is still here.  I was going to let her go today, but we got about 8 inches of snow and cold yesterday so I kept her an extra day so the snow could melt down.  It is going to be 50's tomorrow and warm on Thursday and Friday, so I hope she will be OK and ready to come back to the snow fort by the weekend when we may get the next storm.  Mama is really unhappy inside, and I think she is not interested in moving in.
> 
> Tricky Dicky Bird is Trix.  He seems to prefer Dicky Bird as his name.  He has been running loose in the house for the past few days.   I think he will be staying with us because he and Mr. Kitty have really bonded together.  He is quite the chatterbox and loves talking to everything and everyone.




I am so glad that Mr Kitty has persuaded the little one to stay! He no doubt needed some male companionship


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty is back in her world now.  It warmed up enough that I felt she could be outside again, and would be back to the shelters by the time the next cold weather comes along.  

Punkin Man was here early this morning for his breakfast.  Little creep ate all the food and then puked it up by the shelters, along with a large hairball.  I hope he will start keeping a regular schedule again now that his mom is back out there.  

Big Guy came by later, and seems to be looking for Mama.  I hope they find each other tonight and can snoodle again in their snow fort.

I need a break from the trapping to catch my breath before trying to catch Punkin.  I keep hoping he will settle down and let me just pick him up and bring him in, but that might be wishful thinking.


----------



## poopsie

I know how stressful that must have been for all involved. You might end up with a relationship like I have with miss Adrian. Over the dozen or so years that she has been here she finally let me pet her and even came in the house a few times to see what was what.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty is back in her world now.  It warmed up enough that I felt she could be outside again, and would be back to the shelters by the time the next cold weather comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> Punkin Man was here early this morning for his breakfast.  Little creep ate all the food and then puked it up by the shelters, along with a large hairball.  I hope he will start keeping a regular schedule again now that his mom is back out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Guy came by later, and seems to be looking for Mama.  I hope they find each other tonight and can snoodle again in their snow fort.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a break from the trapping to catch my breath before trying to catch Punkin.  I keep hoping he will settle down and let me just pick him up and bring him in, but that might be wishful thinking.




I'm so glad the Punkin Man dropped by again. And pleased to hear Mama is out where she wants to be. Don't blame you for needing to take a little breather before moving onto the next TNR - although hopefully PM will see the lovely life his brother has and will want to be included in the world of indoors.
How's Stinker getting on with two dumb boize to deal with?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I'm so glad the Punkin Man dropped by again. And pleased to hear Mama is out where she wants to be. Don't blame you for needing to take a little breather before moving onto the next TNR - although hopefully PM will see the lovely life his brother has and will want to be included in the world of indoors.
> How's Stinker getting on with two dumb boize to deal with?



Stinky is doing pretty well.  I do see her playing with him, and I think she likes that he is still smaller than she is.  Mr. Kitty forgets that he is a big cat and scares the girls when he jumps on them.  Trix and Mr. Kitty do play tag a lot, and I think it is good that Mr. Kitty has another guy to play the guy games with.

The old ladies are not so amused with the kitten and his love of twitching tails.  No matter how much they yell and swat, he just can't resist grabbing their tails.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I know how stressful that must have been for all involved. You might end up with a relationship like I have with miss Adrian. Over the dozen or so years that she has been here she finally let me pet her and even came in the house a few times to see what was what.



I hope Mama will eventually get friendly with me.  She has been keeping her distance since November, and only recently was willing to let me pass food out under the door while she was sitting out on the patio.  She may end up like your Adrian living as an outside girl.  I keep hoping that now that her parenting days are over that she will mellow out and agree to be friendly with me.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I hope Mama will eventually get friendly with me.  She has been keeping her distance since November, and only recently was willing to let me pass food out under the door while she was sitting out on the patio.  She may end up like your Adrian living as an outside girl.  I keep hoping that now that her parenting days are over that she will mellow out and agree to be friendly with me.





It is good that momma has a boifren to keep her company. Poor Adrian still searches for Boo. I haven't seen any regular company for her and I am still not permitted more than the occasional pet


----------



## cats n bags

50 shades of Grey?  or not...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh that Dicky Bird is a looker. Did they crop his ear for TNR or was he already like that?


----------



## poopsie

Stud muffin overload!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Oh that Dicky Bird is a looker. Did they crop his ear for TNR or was he already like that?



Tricky Dicky got snipped on both ends by the TNR.  We did not know if he would be a friendly or feral when I trapped him.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> 50 shades of Grey?  or not...




Aww, best buds!


----------



## leasul2003

Just too much sexiness!!


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> 50 shades of Grey?  or not...



Dicky Bird is soooo cute! what a little charcoally studmuffins!
it's nice to see Mr Kitty has a buddy to hand out with 

i'm sure miss orngy ears isn't happy though...


----------



## Jasmyn

cats n bags said:


> 50 shades of Grey?  or not...



OMG! Handsomeness Overload! I'm in love...


----------



## dusty paws

such studs!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> 50 shades of Grey?  or not...




Ohemmcheese Mr Kitty - such a studmuffin. And Dicky Bird looks as if he might be a studmuffin in waiting.
So cute.


----------



## poopsie

How is Momma kitty doing?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is Momma kitty doing?



I saw everyone yesterday.  Punkin was waiting in the morning for his breakfast, but was alone.

When I took the dinner service out to the snow fort, I thought I was making enough noise and talking to everyone, but I apparently startled Big Guy when I reached in for the bowl.  A very snow covered, ticked off, tom cat shot out the back door and up the fence.  When he saw me, he gave me dirty looks and then walked back and forth across the top of the fence trying to figure out how to get down without landing in a snow drift.

I went inside to let him figure things out, and saw Mama come down to the fort from the side of the house.  She was looking pretty good, and I was glad to see Mama and BG together again.  She was very skittish, so I don't think I have been forgiven yet.

I did take some time off work this afternoon to make a supply run during the only sunny, snow-free day we will have in a while.  I now have plenty of food and kitty litter, so we can make it through next week.  Now that I can start giving the ferals the Fancy Feast again, I should see them more often.  Mr. Kitty and Trix were splitting the few cans I had left because I have to mix in medicine with their breakfast.


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> Dicky Bird is soooo cute! what a little charcoally studmuffins!
> it's nice to see Mr Kitty has a buddy to hand out with
> 
> i'm sure miss orngy ears isn't happy though...



Stinky kind of likes Tricky Dicky.  He is smaller than she is to she can play tag and not get smashed if he jumps on her.  She can also boss him around if he gets on her nerves.  :devil:


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I saw everyone yesterday.  Punkin was waiting in the morning for his breakfast, but was alone.
> 
> When I took the dinner service out to the snow fort, I thought I was making enough noise and talking to everyone, but I apparently startled Big Guy when I reached in for the bowl.  A very snow covered, ticked off, tom cat shot out the back door and up the fence.  When he saw me, he gave me dirty looks and then walked back and forth across the top of the fence trying to figure out how to get down without landing in a snow drift.
> 
> I went inside to let him figure things out, and saw Mama come down to the fort from the side of the house.  She was looking pretty good, and I was glad to see Mama and BG together again.  She was very skittish, so I don't think I have been forgiven yet.
> 
> I did take some time off work this afternoon to make a supply run during the only sunny, snow-free day we will have in a while.  I now have plenty of food and kitty litter, so we can make it through next week.  Now that I can start giving the ferals the Fancy Feast again, I should see them more often.  Mr. Kitty and Trix were splitting the few cans I had left because I have to mix in medicine with their breakfast.




So glad they are all present and accounted for. You are doing a wonderful job with them


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Stinky kind of likes Tricky Dicky.  He is smaller than she is to she can play tag and not get smashed if he jumps on her.  She can also boss him around if he gets on her nerves.  :devil:



haha good! well I guess Stinky can boss him around until he turns into a big guy! I love his colouring and floofiness!


----------



## cats n bags

_*Free to a good home...


One smelly, booger face, kittin.  Has no manners and no respect for his elders.  

The Grannies of Stinkums Manor*_

Tricky Dicky Bird has been a busy boy, and I had forgotten how busy a kitten can be.  He has started playing fetch with one of his little catnip candy toys, and will usually come running if I call for "Candy Man!"  I get bored with the game before he does.  He is also a chatterbox.  I hear him wandering around the house talking to his toys and himself. 

Most of the time he plays with Mr. Kitty  and Stinky  will play chase with him, but draws the line at rasslin.  Mr. Kitty has been a pretty good sport about the rasslin, but I have seen Trix knock him over backwards with the running bear hug move.  

Mama and Bug Guy are still around, and I am really surprised at how healthy they look after surgery.  I never expected them to look so much better than they did before.  I haven't seen Punkin Man in a while.  I hope he is OK.  He hasn't had his surgery yet, so I don't know if he is just being scarce, or if the hormones are kicking in.  We've had a lot of snow, so none of them are hanging around outside.  Maybe when we warm up this weekend I'll see them outside enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> _*Free to a good home...
> 
> 
> One smelly, booger face, kittin.  Has no manners and no respect for his elders.
> 
> The Grannies of Stinkums Manor*_
> 
> Tricky Dicky Bird has been a busy boy, and I had forgotten how busy a kitten can be.  He has started playing fetch with one of his little catnip candy toys, and will usually come running if I call for "Candy Man!"  I get bored with the game before he does.  He is also a chatterbox.  I hear him wandering around the house talking to his toys and himself.
> 
> Most of the time he plays with Mr. Kitty  and Stinky  will play chase with him, but draws the line at rasslin.  Mr. Kitty has been a pretty good sport about the rasslin, but I have seen Trix knock him over backwards with the running bear hug move.
> 
> Mama and Bug Guy are still around, and I am really surprised at how healthy they look after surgery.  I never expected them to look so much better than they did before.  I haven't seen Punkin Man in a while.  I hope he is OK.  He hasn't had his surgery yet, so I don't know if he is just being scarce, or if the hormones are kicking in.  We've had a lot of snow, so none of them are hanging around outside.  Maybe when we warm up this weekend I'll see them outside enjoying the sunshine.


 Tricky Dicky Bird sounds like a busy little guy! good thing Mr Kitty is around to play the rasslin games with him!

he sounds like he has quite the personality ....you know we wouldn't mind moar pictures of this little charcoally kittin and of course Stinky and Mr. Kitty...just saying 

it's good to hear about Mama and Big Guy! fingers crossed Punkin comes back soon


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _*Free to a good home...*_
> 
> 
> _*One smelly, booger face, kittin.  Has no manners and no respect for his elders.  *_
> 
> _*The Grannies of Stinkums Manor*_
> 
> Tricky Dicky Bird has been a busy boy, and I had forgotten how busy a kitten can be.  He has started playing fetch with one of his little catnip candy toys, and will usually come running if I call for "Candy Man!"  I get bored with the game before he does.  He is also a chatterbox.  I hear him wandering around the house talking to his toys and himself.
> 
> Most of the time he plays with Mr. Kitty  and Stinky  will play chase with him, but draws the line at rasslin.  Mr. Kitty has been a pretty good sport about the rasslin, but I have seen Trix knock him over backwards with the running bear hug move.
> 
> Mama and Bug Guy are still around, and I am really surprised at how healthy they look after surgery.  I never expected them to look so much better than they did before.  I haven't seen Punkin Man in a while.  I hope he is OK.  He hasn't had his surgery yet, so I don't know if he is just being scarce, or if the hormones are kicking in.  We've had a lot of snow, so none of them are hanging around outside.  Maybe when we warm up this weekend I'll see them outside enjoying the sunshine.


 

HAY!!! HAY!!! Sister in Orinje! if'n you asks me, that little booger-face would fit right in at Butterbean Towers. Mebbe we can do teh foreign exchange? Mr Murphy has been gettin' on my nerbes...

Love 

D'Beaks (Miss)


----------



## poopsie

Maybe he needs another tittin.....................you know someone his own age to rassle with.  I would have a mutiny on my hands if Skeets and Keats didn't have each other to play with.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Maybe he needs another tittin.....................you know someone his own age to rassle with.  I would have a mutiny on my hands if Skeets and Keats didn't have each other to play with.



If Punkin Man would be more cooperative, the brothers could be together again.  I'm just lucky Mr. Kitty is willing to put up with his hi-jinks or Dicky Bird and I would be begging Mama and Big Guy to let us live in the snow fort with them.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> If Punkin Man would be more cooperative, the brothers could be together again.  I'm just lucky Mr. Kitty is willing to put up with his hi-jinks or Dicky Bird and I would be begging Mama and Big Guy to let us live in the snow fort with them.





Sending out vibes to the Punkin Man


----------



## poopsie

bumping for updates


----------



## cats n bags

It has been a tense week.  

Punkin Man is still in the wind.  I hope he is safe and warm wherever he is.  Big Guy has been MIA for the last 2 days.  He is usually waiting for me in the morning and then does his happy dance when Mama comes to the porch for her dish.  Mama has been coming alone in the morning and evening.  

Trix is doing pretty well, but driving the poor Nipper nuts with his chasing game.  I can usually divert his attention with a game of fetch the candy toy.  Mr. Kitty is much better for the rowdy games, but he will ignore Dicky Bird if he doesn't want to play.

I am worried about Peeper.  She has not wanted to eat for the last 2 days.  She will eat a few bites, but that's all.  She is not one to skip a meal, so I'm concerned.  I made an appointment for tomorrow afternoon, hoping I can cancel it because she started eating again.


----------



## poopsie

I know what you mean.
Miss Adrian was MIA for almost a week. tHe people across from me have an unneutered male cat that they let out and he has been wreaking havoc in the neighborhood. I think he might have driven her into hiding. He comes right up to the catio fence and drives my cats nuts. 
Then there is the new little creamsicle girl in town. With the male cat on the prowl I tried to keep her in at my place but she managed to wriggle out  and escape. There are plans in the works to trap and fix both of them.
Poor old Squalley hasn't been feeling that well lately either. Someone yarked on the bed the other day and his subsequent refusal of food puts the smart money on him. 
I hope that the outdoor boize show up soon and that Peeps appetite returns. Not knowing is so hard----those outdoor kitties are so stressful


----------



## cats n bags

Big Guy just left after having a big dinner and a good roll in the cat mint patch.  I think Mama stopped by again for a small snack and an after-dinner mint too.  I think they have bonded together over the winter, and don't seem to mind having an empty nest now.  Big Guy looks like he is missing a patch of fur on his head, so he may have been defending his territory.

I've seen a B&W tom a few times in the past month, but he doesn't seem to stick around much.  He is pretty chunky, so I assume someone feeds him.  He kept his tail down, so I don't know if he needs a snip or not.

Still no Punkin Man...


----------



## poopsie

I know how worried you must be about the Punkin Man. Sure hope he is ok.


----------



## cats n bags

Peeper didn't have any obvious issues like kidney failure, so she got some SQ fluids, a shot of vitamins, and some really expensive food to see if we can get her to start eating again.  I just made her eat some AD to try to get her appetite back.  She licked the juice out of the fancy food, but didn't eat a bunch of it.  

I did let her watch some video games on the mini tablet (candy crush and some Friskies app I found) and that seemed to perk her back up.  She is still pretty mad about the trip to the vet.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Peeper didn't have any obvious issues like kidney failure, so she got some SQ fluids, a shot of vitamins, and some really expensive food to see if we can get her to start eating again.  I just made her eat some AD to try to get her appetite back.  She licked the juice out of the fancy food, but didn't eat a bunch of it.
> 
> I did let her watch some video games on the mini tablet (candy crush and some Friskies app I found) and that seemed to perk her back up.  She is still pretty mad about the trip to the vet.





Mine won't touch that really expensive stuff either. Total waste of money
Hope Peeps is feeling better soon. 
Pauley ate a bit and drank some water today. We will see how he does.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Mine won't touch that really expensive stuff either. Total waste of money
> Hope Peeps is feeling better soon.
> Pauley ate a bit and drank some water today. We will see how he does.



Normally, I would agree with you on the expensive stuff, but this claims to have "stress relief" ingredients, and Peep the Squeek does seem to respond to Bach and some of those other "stress relief" remedies.  I have a hard time believing the stuff really works, but have to go with Peeper's response to them since she has not read the scientific studies that have been done on similar products.

She did seem to like it well enough, and when she gets herself calmed down, she might actually enjoy it.  She needs to eat something, so I'm willing to give it a shot.  I think she has worked herself into a hyper-emotional state and needs to calm down and remember that she LOVES food and wants to eat ALL the things.   Part of the reason she eats in a carrier is to keep her from cleaning everyone's plate, and part of it is for her special diet.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Normally, I would agree with you on the expensive stuff, but this claims to have "stress relief" ingredients, and Peep the Squeek does seem to respond to Bach and some of those other "stress relief" remedies.  I have a hard time believing the stuff really works, but have to go with Peeper's response to them since she has not read the scientific studies that have been done on similar products.
> 
> She did seem to like it well enough, and when she gets herself calmed down, she might actually enjoy it.  She needs to eat something, so I'm willing to give it a shot.  I think she has worked herself into a hyper-emotional state and needs to calm down and remember that she LOVES food and wants to eat ALL the things.   Part of the reason she eats in a carrier is to keep her from cleaning everyone's plate, and part of it is for her special diet.




Awwwwww..........Squeeker 


Well, Keaton wouldn't even touch the speshul fud and he is a bowl cleaning bast@rd. He is getting udders!  If it wasn't for chasing Skeeter Pants around he would be huge


----------



## cats n bags

I have a tiny bit of good mews today!  

Big Guy let me touch him and scratch his back this morning when I took out the porch service.  I didn't push it too much, just to keep it more like an accidental contact.  

Peeper still isn't eating, but at least she is interested in the squeeky mouse on the tablet.  She does perk up when she gets to watch her video game.  I need to find her a better free one for android.  The one I have is from Friskies cat food.


----------



## clevercat

How's Peeper doing, cats?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's Peeper doing, cats?



I think she finally turned the corner yesterday.  She was at least interested in food and ate small bits during the day.  Last night she was rolling around on my head and biting my fingers while I was trying to sleep.  This morning she was hungry and has been eating her fancy $hmancy food.  I hope this is the end of the tummy troubles and she will go back to being Peep the Squeek again.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think she finally turned the corner yesterday.  She was at least interested in food and at small bits during the day.  Last night she was rolling around on my head and biting my fingers while I was trying to sleep.  This morning she was hungry and has been eating her fancy $hmancy food.  I hope this is the end of the tummy troubles and she will go back to being Peep the Squeek again.




Yay Peeps!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I think she finally turned the corner yesterday.  She was at least interested in food and ate small bits during the day. * Last night she was rolling around on my head and biting my fingers while I was trying to sleep.*  This morning she was hungry and has been eating her fancy $hmancy food.  I hope this is the end of the tummy troubles and she will go back to being Peep the Squeek again.





I miss Pauley sleeping on the pillows above my head and pulling my hair. So glad that Peeps is getting her squeak back on!


----------



## dusty paws

hoooray for peeps and big guy!


----------



## cats n bags

We need some healing mojo at Stinkums Manor, please

Chessie, my oldest kitty, is not feeling well, and we have a vet trip scheduled.  She will be 15 in May, but has not been feeling well this weekend.  I'm hoping we only need some SQ fluids to get her perked back up again.  

Big Guy seems to have an abscess on his ear, but I don't know if he will let me treat it for him. I can't feel anything on the outside of his head, but he has an almond sided lump on the front of his ear.  I think the hole is on the inside and draining into his ear canal.  I can pet him, but have not tried to pick him up.  I have no idea where to take him if he needs treatment.

My regular vet is closed today, and won't be open until Tuesday.


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts to Stinkums Manor.


----------



## poopsie

oh dear. 

Hopefully the fluids will help Chessie. How is her appetite? Sometimes the older ones just need a little boost
Poor big Guy. Think the vet can look at him tomorrow?


----------



## clevercat

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Chessie and Big Guy. {{{hugs}}} to you, Cats.


----------



## cats n bags

Chessie got 200ml of fluids, and now you can hardly find the fluid on her body.  I think it is all absorbed in already.  This morning, she felt really "crispy" if you know what I mean, and had that look in her eyes like she was checking out.  Now, she is looking much better and following me around muttering like normal.

She has been willing to eat a little AD, so hopefully she will get her appetite back and be willing to eat her KD again.

Her BUN and Creat were very high, but the vet thought it could be from dehydration as much as kidney failure.

I'll have to wait until tomorrow to check on Big Guy's options.  I don't know if I can treat him myself, or if he needs a vet and drugs.


----------



## poopsie

Chessie sounds just like Pauley's last episode. The night before he went to the vet he smelled like a dead cat and had that starey look. He is much better now. The fluids really helped and I am feeding him several times a day to get his weight back up. Hopefully Chessie will rebound fully as well


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Chessie. Hopefully she was just having an old lady spell and needed some extra oomph to help her feel better.

Can abscesses be treated by regular people if you catch them in time? The only time I have caught them is when they already have a giant hole and are oozy.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Poor Chessie. Hopefully she was just having an old lady spell and needed some extra oomph to help her feel better.
> 
> Can abscesses be treated by regular people if you catch them in time? The only time I have caught them is when they already have a giant hole and are oozy.



I'm hopeful for Chessie if she will eat more.  She may still need another beer or two to flush out the crap and re-hydrate her body.  It was really hot this weekend, and she may have just not been ready for summer so soon after winter.

I've treated abscesses on pet cats, but never tried on a feral.  I can usually get it cleared up with epsom salt soaks, but I don't know if Big Guy would sit still for me to soak his ear a couple of times daily.  I don't know if the FIV will make his infection worse without having some antibiotics on board.


----------



## poopsie

How is the Big Guy's ear doing? Is Chessie still on the improve?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is the Big Guy's ear doing? Is Chessie still on the improve?



Big Guy's ear looked like the lump on the top of his head burst open this morning.  I managed to put some peroxide in the general area, but I don't know if it was enough to hit the skin or just foam the goop on his fur.  His inside ear looked like it was cleaned by someone?  I keep wondering if there is another person in his life, but am not sure I could put one of those paper message collars on him, or if I want to yet.

Chessie got another beer yesterday, and seems to be doing well.  Her appetite is back, and she seems more like herself.  I think she will get another beer on Saturday and then we can re-test the kidney panel next week to see if her values are back down to normal old lady ranges or not.

Trix was not as tame as I thought he was.  He really freaked out when I tried to introduce him to Nurse Barb, and he didn't trust me completely until today.


----------



## cats n bags

Chessie is not doing well and we can use all the mojo you all can spare.  I just got back from the vet with her after she was having major difficulty breathing.  Her lungs were pretty full of fluid, and her heart was having trouble dealing with the murmur on top of the fluids.  I'm really worried about her right now.:cry:


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Chessie is not doing well and we can use all the mojo you all can spare.  I just got back from the vet with her after she was having major difficulty breathing.  Her lungs were pretty full of fluid, and her heart was having trouble dealing with the murmur on top of the fluids.  I'm really worried about her right now.:cry:





Oh no! oh poor little girl. I am so very sorry--------we will definitely be keeping fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Chessie is not doing well and we can use all the mojo you all can spare.  I just got back from the vet with her after she was having major difficulty breathing.  Her lungs were pretty full of fluid, and her heart was having trouble dealing with the murmur on top of the fluids.  I'm really worried about her right now.:cry:




How awful!  Positive thoughts and gentle hugs for you and your Chessie.


----------



## leasul2003

Definitely sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## dusty paws

sending some positive vibes your way.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Chessie is not doing well and we can use all the mojo you all can spare.  I just got back from the vet with her after she was having major difficulty breathing.  Her lungs were pretty full of fluid, and her heart was having trouble dealing with the murmur on top of the fluids.  I'm really worried about her right now.:cry:




Oh no. I am sending healing thoughts and prayers to Chessie and gentle hugs to both of you.


----------



## cats n bags

Chessie has crossed over the bridge.  Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Chessie has crossed over the bridge.  Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.




Oh cats, I am so very sorry. I am crying with you. Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs. Play hard up at the Bridge, Chessie (and watch out for Missy). You are loved.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Chessie has crossed over the bridge.  Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.




Oh cats, I am so very sorry.   Rest easy up at The Bridge, sweet girl.........you have many friends there to greet you


----------



## dusty paws

Oh cats. Thinking of you.


----------



## jenny70

I'm so very sorry cats. Thinking of you.


----------



## mp4

So sorry dear...  Play hard Chessie.


----------



## leasul2003

((hugs))


----------



## clevercat

Thinking of you, cats, and sending more hugs.


----------



## Candice0985

i'm so sorry to hear about Chessie cats n bags, play hard and run fast at the rainbow bridge, you are loved!


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm so sorry Cats.  Play hard at the Bridge sweet Chessie.


----------



## inspiredgem

I am so sorry to hear about Chessie.  Sending hugs to you and the rest of your fur babies.


----------



## clevercat

How are you doing, cats? I am thinking of you. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## cats n bags

Tricky Dicky would like to know who wants to donate a tummy rub to a poor little baby kittin.  He does enjoy having his lunch rubbed, but won't promise to hold back on the noxious fumes.  

p.s. he isn't a tiny little kitten any more.  I think he is having a major growth spurt now that he is a spoiled house kitty.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Tricky Dicky would like to know who wants to donate a tummy rub to a poor little baby kittin.  He does enjoy having his lunch rubbed, but won't promise to hold back on the noxious fumes.
> 
> p.s. he isn't a tiny little kitten any more.  I think he is having a major growth spurt now that he is a spoiled house kitty.






Oh! Oh! Mememememememe!!!!!!! 

He looks so much like Boo


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Tricky Dicky would like to know who wants to donate a tummy rub to a poor little baby kittin.  He does enjoy having his lunch rubbed, but won't promise to hold back on the noxious fumes.
> 
> p.s. he isn't a tiny little kitten any more.  I think he is having a major growth spurt now that he is a spoiled house kitty.




Squeee! Me! I want to scritchie too. Although we have enough noxious fumes tonight - poor Gerbil has appalling D++


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhh will he accept razzberries as well?


----------



## leasul2003

I want to hold him and squeeze him and call him my own. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Ohhh will he accept razzberries as well?



He will accept your razzleberries, BUT, if you think you hear an echo,  it IS NOT what you think it is!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't be worse than a dog. But I will be sure to provide my own gas mask.


----------



## clevercat

Hay Stinker! How are things at Stinkums Manor?


----------



## cats n bags

The residents of Stinkums Manor are still adjusting to the Chessie-sized hole in the house.  It seems like everytime I do something, there is a memory attached.  

Chessie loved Honey Nut Cheerios and always stole a few from the bowl when I was getting the milk or trying to eat them. I had some cherry ice cream with the big sweet cherries mixed in.  Chessie loved sweet cherries, so I always let her have part of one.  I made the mistake the first few times about letting her have more than a taste...did you know cherries work like prunes?  

The cats are still trying to re-sort dominance.  Mr. Kitty has started sleeping with me in Chessie's spot on the bed.  I don't know if that will be just a summer thing, or if he plans to make that his new spot.  

Mama Kitty was MIA this week, but turned up this morning for breakfast.  The little Sissy cat has been here most of the week, but I'm not sure she is ready for trapping.  As long as she keeps Big Guy as her #1 man, I'm safe, but if she starts playing the field, I may have some kittens to deal with.  

I did find a cool bag with Trix on it.  I wish there was one in town that I could go see IRL.  I can't believe there are 3 in Aspen and 0 in Denver.  :weird:


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> The residents of Stinkums Manor are still adjusting to the Chessie-sized hole in the house.  It seems like everytime I do something, there is a memory attached.
> 
> Chessie loved Honey Nut Cheerios and always stole a few from the bowl when I was getting the milk or trying to eat them. I had some cherry ice cream with the big sweet cherries mixed in.  Chessie loved sweet cherries, so I always let her have part of one.  I made the mistake the first few times about letting her have more than a taste...did you know cherries work like prunes?
> 
> The cats are still trying to re-sort dominance.  Mr. Kitty has started sleeping with me in Chessie's spot on the bed.  I don't know if that will be just a summer thing, or if he plans to make that his new spot.
> 
> Mama Kitty was MIA this week, but turned up this morning for breakfast.  The little Sissy cat has been here most of the week, but I'm not sure she is ready for trapping.  As long as she keeps Big Guy as her #1 man, I'm safe, but if she starts playing the field, I may have some kittens to deal with.
> 
> I did find a cool bag with Trix on it.  I wish there was one in town that I could go see IRL.  I can't believe there are 3 in Aspen and 0 in Denver.  :weird:




Is that a local brand? I have been looking for something to carry my pet sitting stuff...


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Is that a local brand? I have been looking for something to carry my pet sitting stuff...



http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=58646616&sProdEvar=Shopping+Bag

It is Ralph Lauren RRL line.  Murphy's mum made me buy one of the moto totes from the Polo Women's line that was pretty nice.  I am really tempted by this kitty bag, especially if it is like my moto tote.

http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=41552526&fd=Women&origkw=moto&ff=PAD&fv=Division%2FWomen&fg=Division&kw=moto&parentPage=search


----------



## buzzytoes

Hmmm that might be a little too big - 21" may look more like a suitcase. Thanks for the links! Totally dig the moto bag too.


----------



## poopsie

I am confused --------- who is the little Sissy cat? Did tricky Dicky have a sister besides the punkin?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I am confused --------- who is the little Sissy cat? Did tricky Dicky have a sister besides the punkin?



Sissy looks like Mama, a dilute tortie, but doesn't have the white socks.  She has the same sweet face that Mama and all of her kittens had, but I don't know if she is an older sister to Trix (from another litter) or a sister to Mama.  The more I see her, the more I think she might be one of the grey kittens from Mama's April litter. 

I have not seen any new kittens yet, so I don't know if they aren't ready to start coming over here to learn hunting skills, or if someone across the street might be taking care of the cats, but not bothering with their surgeries. 

I've seen Punkin Man a couple of times across the street.  The dog that used to live across the street died at the same time Chessie did, so I may be seeing more of the cats now that he isn't there.


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Mother's Day from Stinkum's Manor!  

The Little Feral Family having Mother's Day Breakfast on the porch.  Yep, we got snow last night.  Big Guy is on the left, Sissy is in the middle, and Mama Kitty is on the right side.



https://flic.kr/p/sn1TPr https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Meet Sissy



https://flic.kr/p/smTb57 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Trix is big boy now.


https://flic.kr/p/rGt2ey https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

Happy Mothers Day, kittehs! Sissy is a sweetie, what lovely colouring. And as for Tricky Dicky Bird....le sigh.
Speaking of le sigh, I am almost sure we are due a peekchure of teh Studly One (pretty please).


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Happy Mothers Day, kittehs! Sissy is a sweetie, what lovely colouring. And as for Tricky Dicky Bird....le sigh.
> Speaking of le sigh, I am almost sure we are due a peekchure of teh Studly One (pretty please).



_Cheezits peeples.  Who wants to lookit old dustbunny!   



https://flic.kr/p/sn7N2b https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Oh well, I guess since you asked rilly nice like an all...Here he is...



https://flic.kr/p/rGU75e https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## poopsie

Those are great! What a lovely start to the morning


----------



## clevercat

Eeeepppp! The cuteness! Lol at Miss Stinky's pose


----------



## dusty paws

sissy you are so cute! and stinkums you are looking quite gorgeous today!


----------



## poopsie

I want you to draw me like one of your French girls


----------



## CobaltBlu

poopsie said:


> I want you to draw me like one of your French girls



keyboard. now.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I want you to draw me like one of your French girls




OK - spat coffee over my phone with that one. Bwahahahaha!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I want you to draw me like one of your French girls


----------



## poopsie

CobaltBlu said:


> keyboard. now.





clevercat said:


> OK - spat coffee over my phone with that one. Bwahahahaha!!





cats n bags said:


>





:shame:


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahahaha Poopsie wins the interwebz today.


----------



## cats n bags

Sissy has brought 5 kittens to the backyard.  There were 2 fuzzy orange, a tortie like her, and B&W.  She sent them for cover in the area by the fort, so I'm hoping they are moving in to the shelters and I'll have a way to catch them all.

They still have the pointy tails, but are moving around fairly well.  I sure hope they don't try to catch any of the bees in the catmint patch.

Correction #2...There are 2 torties, 2 orange, 1 B&W, 5 total kittens.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Sissy has brought 5 kittens to the backyard.  There were 2 fuzzy orange, a tortie like her, and B&W.  She sent them for cover in the area by the fort, so I'm hoping they are moving in to the shelters and I'll have a way to catch them all.
> 
> They still have the pointy tails, but are moving around fairly well.  I sure hope they don't try to catch any of the bees in the catmint patch.
> 
> Correction #2...There are 2 torties, 2 orange, 1 B&W, 5 total kittens.





TITTINS!!!!!! 

Must have peekchures pleeeeeeeeez!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sissy has brought 5 kittens to the backyard.  There were 2 fuzzy orange, a tortie like her, and B&W.  She sent them for cover in the area by the fort, so I'm hoping they are moving in to the shelters and I'll have a way to catch them all.
> 
> They still have the pointy tails, but are moving around fairly well.  I sure hope they don't try to catch any of the bees in the catmint patch.
> 
> Correction #2...There are 2 torties, 2 orange, 1 B&W, 5 total kittens.




Ohemmcheese!!! Kittens, hurrah!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> TITTINS!!!!!!
> 
> Must have peekchures pleeeeeeeeez!





clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese!!! Kittens, hurrah!!



I tried to get peektures when I saw them, but they moved out of view and then Sissy moved behind the bench so you could not see from the door.  :censor:

They are still nursing a bit, so I guess I know why Sissy has been so ravenous at meals.  I'll start putting Trix's kitten food out for them so they get better nutrition.

I was going to try to trap Sissy this weekend, but I think I should probably wait a bit longer.


----------



## cats n bags

I gotted peektures of bebe tittins!!!!



https://flic.kr/p/sJweBA https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


Everyone is in this one ^^^



https://flic.kr/p/sJwerf https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



https://flic.kr/p/sLRnDX https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG!!!!!! Soooooooo cute --------- be right over


----------



## clevercat

Ooh I love them at that age, all pointy tails and stiff-legged kitten gait...
You are going to have your hands full with this little lot, cats!


----------



## cats n bags

I can haz movies?




https://flic.kr/p/sx3KYy https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



https://flic.kr/p/sx2Nsm https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## cats n bags

Picnic Al Fresco



https://flic.kr/p/rSFuRo https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Picnic Al Fresco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/rSFuRo https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




Le squeeee! They're beautiful


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Picnic Al Fresco




OMG............the _cuteness_


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Le squeeee! They're beautiful





poopsie said:


> OMG............the _cuteness_



*


cats n bags said:



			I can haz movies?
		
Click to expand...

*


cats n bags said:


> https://flic.kr/p/sx3KYy https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/sx2Nsm https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



Did the movies work when you clicked on the peektures in the movies post?  I've never tried to link a movie from flickr before


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Did the movies work when you clicked on the peektures in the movies post?  I've never tried to link a movie from flickr before*


*


No - I have a peekchure cut in two 
Maybe because we are on different sides of teh Pond...*


----------



## poopsie

I don't have a Flickr account.......it takes me to a log in page


----------



## cats n bags

retrying the movies.  There are 2 movies.  I think you should be able to click the picture to open it.  I made them public, so maybe you won't be asked to log in.



https://flic.kr/p/sQbjpp https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



https://flic.kr/p/rTmv4D https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> retrying the movies.  There are 2 movies.  I think you should be able to click the picture to open it.  I made them public, so maybe you won't be asked to log in.






YES!!!!!!! 

How do you get anything done with all that tittin playfulness going on? Those are very healthy looking Tittins.  Will they fit in one bocks so the post man won't have to make  multiple trips?


----------



## clevercat

WE HAVE TITTENS!!! I would be spending my whole time with my nose pressed against the glass. Squeee!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> How do you get anything done with all that tittin playfulness going on? Those are very healthy looking Tittins.  Will they fit in one bocks so the post man won't have to make  multiple trips?





clevercat said:


> WE HAVE TITTENS!!! I would be spending my whole time with my nose pressed against the glass. Squeee!



:shame:

Who Me?  Spend the whole day watchin tittinTV?


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I die!!! Cutest tittens ever!!! I loved the videos!


----------



## poopsie

A tittin cam is definitely in order here!


----------



## dusty paws

oh my god tittens!!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

cats n bags said:


> Picnic Al Fresco
> 
> c2.staticflickr.com/8/7777/16982450424_71f722c29a_z.jpg



Adorable!


----------



## clevercat

How are the little ones doing today, cats? Have you managed to peel yourself away from the window?


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> retrying the movies.  There are 2 movies.  I think you should be able to click the picture to open it.  I made them public, so maybe you won't be asked to log in.
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/9/8783/17610480805_748e9c1abc.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/sQbjpp https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> c2.staticflickr.com/8/7786/16990060503_6dfde5de0d_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/rTmv4D https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



They're so floofy!!!!! I'm gonna die!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How are the little ones doing today, cats? Have you managed to peel yourself away from the window?



I made more peektures and a movie.  I need to pull them off the camera and upload to Flickr.  Did you make the popcorns?


----------



## cats n bags

Since this is Stinky's thread, she wanted you to know we are not impressed.



https://flic.kr/p/sU8kwc https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Mr. Kitty likes them though.



https://flic.kr/p/sU8kyr https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Sissy is not minding me being close to her kittens as long as there is a door between us.  My cats are fascinated by the little guys.



https://flic.kr/p/sU8kzi https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## cats n bags

Sissy and Big Orange



https://flic.kr/p/sU8kx4 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

The Calico Girls, Fuzzy and Shorty



https://flic.kr/p/sRMSDu https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

It would be too easy to call the Tux Charlie because of the mustache, so I decided he is 2 Buck Chuck.  He is also the smallest.  I think little orange is with him.  I still have trouble telling them apart in photos.



https://flic.kr/p/sU8A2e https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## cats n bags

If you made it this far, here is your movie.  I think you can click the picture to get it on flickr.   



https://flic.kr/p/sBE4Kv https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

Those are the cutest floofiest tittins EVAH! Sissy is such a proud momma


----------



## jenny70

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, Big Orange totally has my heart. I want him!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Oh, Big Orange totally has my heart. I want him!!!



You might have to fight me for him. I am in love!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> You might have to fight me for him. I am in love!




I am hoping he'll make the transition from outdoors to the indoor comfort of Stinkums Manor. Seems to me that Stinky could do with a bit more orinjeyness in her life


----------



## mp4

OMG!  Soooooo cute!


----------



## dusty paws

omg i want one


----------



## cats n bags

I still have 5 kittens living in the back yard.  I just trapped Sissy to take her in for her TNR in the morning.  I decided she was just too protective of the kittens that she was going to have to leave for a bit so I can try to catch the little guys.  I may not be able to find a shelter to take them as they are getting older and may not be acceptable to the shelters near me.  

I'm going to see about getting some manual traps from the TNR clinic and hope I can catch kittens while Sissy is in the house recovering.  I could have caught the 2 orange ones when I was waiting for Sissy to go in alone.  I just think she will attack me if I tried to catch kittens and she was out there.

I think it is going to be a long weekend...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I still have 5 kittens living in the back yard.  I just trapped Sissy to take her in for her TNR in the morning.  I decided she was just too protective of the kittens that she was going to have to leave for a bit so I can try to catch the little guys.  I may not be able to find a shelter to take them as they are getting older and may not be acceptable to the shelters near me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to see about getting some manual traps from the TNR clinic and hope I can catch kittens while Sissy is in the house recovering.  I could have caught the 2 orange ones when I was waiting for Sissy to go in alone.  I just think she will attack me if I tried to catch kittens and she was out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to be a long weekend...




Wishing you lots of luck, cats! You are doing a wonderful thing (not that those ingrates will be at all thankful lol).


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck little tittens! Be good and happy so that someone can give you a furever home where you will be off the streets!


----------



## cats n bags

Sissy had her surgery this morning.  I picked up a couple of smaller kitten traps when I dropped her off.

Tonight I managed to catch the little calico girls, Fuzzy and Shorty.   As soon as I caught Shorty there was a rumble of thunder and a big ol' gully washer dumped down.  The 3 little boys are still outside, and I hope they are all snug together in the cat fort.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Sissy had her surgery this morning.  I picked up a couple of smaller kitten traps when I dropped her off.
> 
> Tonight I managed to catch the little calico girls, Fuzzy and Shorty.   As soon as I caught Shorty there was a rumble of thunder and a big ol' gully washer dumped down.  The 3 little boys are still outside, and I hope they are all snug together in the cat fort.






How is Sissy doing? 

I am trying to imagine how 5 tittins would fit in here


----------



## cats n bags

I got the little boys this morning, so everyone is inna house. 

I think Sissy is getting upset because she can hear the kittens but can't get to them.  I'm not quite sure what to do about her.  I had planned to let her go back out on Monday or maybe Tuesday morning depending on weather and such.

The boys and I are still waiting for our nerves to calm down, but I need to decide what to do about kitten housing so they can have litterboxes and a kitchen.  I've seen conflicting guidelines about whether to keep them together as a group for socializing or splitting them apart.  I've also seen conflicting opinions about whether to let Sissy see her kittens or just release her.

Any more experienced TNR folks out there have any suggestions?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I got the little boys this morning, so everyone is inna house.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sissy is getting upset because she can hear the kittens but can't get to them.  I'm not quite sure what to do about her.  I had planned to let her go back out on Monday or maybe Tuesday morning depending on weather and such.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys and I are still waiting for our nerves to calm down, but I need to decide what to do about kitten housing so they can have litterboxes and a kitchen.  I've seen conflicting guidelines about whether to keep them together as a group for socializing or splitting them apart.  I've also seen conflicting opinions about whether to let Sissy see her kittens or just release her.
> 
> 
> 
> Any more experienced TNR folks out there have any suggestions?




I would be confused too, so probably not going to be much help to you... 
IMO, I'd keep the kittens together for socialising. As for Miss Sissy - Remembering Angel, when she was newly neutered, she went from showing no interest at all in her tiny wee bebes, to the world's most perfect mother  after her op. If she's upset and wants to see them, IDK - I would be very tempted to put them all in together. When will you let her go? Will you keep any of the kittens?
Oh and - yay, you got the boys in! Stinkums Manor must feel like a full-on rescue centre these days...


----------



## Cindi

I would put mom and babies together. We always try to keep them together as long as possible.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I would put mom and babies together. We always try to keep them together as long as possible.



Sadly, these are ferals, and I need to get the kittens socialized.  They are about 8-9 weeks old, so I've been told I'm hitting the end of the golden window for them to be tamed pets.

Sissy is very protective of the kittens, and I was having to take a shield to go out to fill the water and slide the food under the door.  I'm a little nervous about how to safely release her and whether she might come after me.


----------



## buzzytoes

If Sissy shows no signs of being tamed, I wouldn't put her back with the kittens. She will keep them from being tamed. Start with the one who seems most interested and start working on taming that one - hopefully the others will follow suit. I think they are still young enough that they will likely come around after a couple days. Without Mama one of them will probably become a leader and hopefully show the others that life is okay with the humans!


----------



## poopsie

Poor little momma


----------



## Cindi

I see. Then unfortunately it would be better if you put her in a carrier and put her outside. Open the door while standing at the back of the carrier (garden hose in hand wouldn't hurt) and just let her come out on her own. She will probably run. Someone suggested I feed kittens out of my hand to tame them and it worked so you might want to try that. Get some really smelly wet food like tuna and let them lick it off your fingers. Ferals break my heart. If only there was a way to explain that we are only there to help.   I hope you can get the kittens socialized.


----------



## cats n bags

I just turned the kittens loose in the big crate.  They are very happy to be together again and having quite the party.  They have also filled the litterbox and are working on filling the new dirt too.  I figured they had to go after being in carriers all day, and happy they were able to hold it until I could get them a kennel set up.

I did do the hand feeding for their lunch, and they seemed OK with that, but a couple of them tried to eat my fingers when the kibbles were gone.  I have put scritchies on everyone, and they seemed open to a little touching when they were in the carriers.  They have enjoyed the full day of auto racing.

Sissy is really getting tired of confinement.  Monday will be 48 hours since surgery.  Mama Kitty and Big Guy came by for dinner.  Mama has been staying away since the kittens arrived, so it was nice to see her again.  I feel sad that Sissy can't be with her kittens, but hopeful that she will be able to join her outside family again.


----------



## poopsie

OMG ---any peekchures of the tittin party? The cuteness is just what I need. I haven't seen my little feral in days. The neighbors keep letting their un-neutered tom cat out and he does nothing but pick fights. I think he is the one that hurt Adrian. Hopefully I can set a trap out tonight. She won't come around if he is out.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> OMG ---any peekchures of the tittin party? The cuteness is just what I need. I haven't seen my little feral in days. The neighbors keep letting their un-neutered tom cat out and he does nothing but pick fights. I think he is the one that hurt Adrian. Hopefully I can set a trap out tonight. She won't come around if he is out.



Good luck with the trapping.  I hope you can get his little buds nipped even if his :censor: people won't.

I hope Adrian is OK and just avoiding the bully.  

Titten Parties might not be suitable for the interwebz.  The purpose seems to be helping your brother in the litterbox.  Those pointy little tails are such inviting targets, and then you get to help dig more holes around him.  So far, the girls aren't into that boy stuff.  

They are starting to relax and I've been trying to pet and pick them up.  They don't like the scary hands, but if I can just touch them on the back, they freeze, tail comes up, and I've got them for as long as I keep scratching.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Good luck with the trapping.  I hope you can get his little buds nipped even if his :censor: people won't.
> 
> I hope Adrian is OK and just avoiding the bully.
> 
> Titten Parties might not be suitable for the interwebz.  The purpose seems to be helping your brother in the litterbox.  Those pointy little tails are such inviting targets, and then you get to help dig more holes around him.  So far, the girls aren't into that boy stuff.
> 
> They are starting to relax and I've been trying to pet and pick them up.  They don't like the scary hands, but if I can just touch them on the back, they freeze, tail comes up, and I've got them for as long as I keep scratching.





That is great---------Keep scratching! 


Adrian finally showed up last night, wolfed down 4 bowls of food all the while glancing nervously over at bully cats house.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> That is great---------Keep scratching!
> 
> 
> Adrian finally showed up last night, wolfed down 4 bowls of food all the while glancing nervously over at bully cats house.



Yay for Miss Adrian!  If the bully is afraid of the trap, and she isn't, maybe try feeding her in the tail end of the trap so she can eat in peace.

I had the first volunteer ask for scritches.  Little Orange was enjoying a nice rub when Fuzzy heard him purring and came over and stole the rubs.  Pretty soon everyone joined into an all out war over the attention.

I released Sissy this morning.  She seems to be hanging around and looking for the kittens as well as wanting to be around me.  I gave her a bowl of food, and she tried to swat me as usual.  I hope she sticks around and decides to be friendly like the Dust Bunny did.


----------



## cats n bags

New Tittin Peektures!  

Unkle Trix seems to like the new guys, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to trust the Tricky Dicky #@ed  He did offer to share his candy toy with them.



https://flic.kr/p/tFTuBW https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Shorty was enjoying a nice day at the beach.



https://flic.kr/p/tFTT1L https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

The little goofs really like lounging in the litter tray.  I think they hold it as long as possible after I change the dirt, and then spend the night filling it up.  Nobody is at the beach in the morning when I get up.

The also like to help each other use the box.  Someone is always there to hold a tail out of the way as another is frantically burying while the poor victim is just trying to doo his bizness.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> New Tittin Peektures!
> 
> Unkle Trix seems to like the new guys, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to trust the Tricky Dicky #@ed  He did offer to share his candy toy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty was enjoying a nice day at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little goofs really like lounging in the litter tray.  I think they hold it as long as possible after I change the dirt, and then spend the night filling it up.  Nobody is at the beach in the morning when I get up.
> 
> The also like to help each other use the box.  Someone is always there to hold a tail out of the way as another is frantically burying while the poor victim is just trying to doo his bizness.





ZOMG-------those tittins are beyond adorable! The orange floofiness----how do you get anything done?


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww... those little faces.  Too cute for words!!


----------



## Candice0985

they are so cute! I love all their smiley faces!


----------



## poopsie

How are Miss Sissy and the tittins doing?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How are Miss Sissy and the tittins doing?



Sissy is still a wild thang, but she is looking well and getting her figure back.  I think she is finally gaining some weight now that she doesn't have to support 5 baby tittins.  I think she might still be looking for the kittens, but seems ready to move on.

I saw Mama Kitty this morning, but she didn't come up for breakfast.  Both of the mama's left for the other side of the street fairly early today, but it is getting hot on the east side of my house where their meal station is.  I think there is someone on the next block that feeds some food, or maybe has a lot of "fresh food" in their yard.  

Big Guy spends more time here playing in the catmint garden.  He is really chunky now, and I know that isn't from what he eats here.  

The kittens are getting big and starting to really get friendly with me.  Uncle Trix was allowed to play with them a little yesterday, but then he started biting their necks so I stopped the play session.  I've never had a whole litter of kittens before and am trying to figure out how to make them a larger space in the house and when to let them do more exploring.  I've also got to try to get some good pictures and find people with a kitten-sized hole in their lives.

I never planned to be a rescue center, and this is kind of overwhelming for me.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sissy is still a wild thang, but she is looking well and getting her figure back.  I think she is finally gaining some weight now that she doesn't have to support 5 baby tittins.  I think she might still be looking for the kittens, but seems ready to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Mama Kitty this morning, but she didn't come up for breakfast.  Both of the mama's left for the other side of the street fairly early today, but it is getting hot on the east side of my house where their meal station is.  I think there is someone on the next block that feeds some food, or maybe has a lot of "fresh food" in their yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Guy spends more time here playing in the catmint garden.  He is really chunky now, and I know that isn't from what he eats here.
> 
> 
> 
> The kittens are getting big and starting to really get friendly with me.  Uncle Trix was allowed to play with them a little yesterday, but then he started biting their necks so I stopped the play session.  I've never had a whole litter of kittens before and am trying to figure out how to make them a larger space in the house and when to let them do more exploring.  I've also got to try to get some good pictures and find people with a kitten-sized hole in their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> I never planned to be a rescue center, and this is kind of overwhelming for me.




lol I can imagine! Sounds as though you are doing a wonderful job, although it's exhausting isn't it. Do you think maybe one (Big Oringy Boy...or Bob) might stay?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> lol I can imagine! Sounds as though you are doing a wonderful job, although it's exhausting isn't it. Do you think maybe one (Big Oringy Boy...or Bob) might stay?



My favorite is Shorty, the little tortie girl with short hair.  Fuzzy, the long hair tortie is my second favorite, and maybe the prettiest.  I am partial to calico colors.  Fuzzy is the bravest.  Shorty is the most aloof, but I think we have bonded pretty well.

Big Orange is a mellow guy, and seems like Mr. Kitty in personality.  Little Orange is cheerful and a little bit of a trouble maker.  $2 Chuck (2 buck Chuck) is a goofy guy and likes to play and get rubs and cuddles.


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you have an extra room you can stash them in? They can start exploring there, then have the run of the house.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Do you have an extra room you can stash them in? They can start exploring there, then have the run of the house.



I really don't have a spare room I can give them.  I work from home, so all the work carp, plus my carp take up the spare rooms.  I've got their pink palace in the living room so that they can be part of daily life, but still safe.  

Stinky was the last kitten I had, but there was only one of her.  I've never had 5 little guys, and was not expecting to be snatching a litter of kittens when I tried helping the ferals on my block.  I really hope that I've caught all of the fertile female cats and that when Shorty and Fuzzy are spayed, the cycle will end.

These guys are pretty friendly with me, but I don't know if they will obey me like their mother if I tell them to go to their house or come to me.  I'm really wishing I still had my Willy cat.  He always took the kittens into his paws and taught them how to be good cats.


----------



## poopsie

Skeeter Pants pretty much ignores me, but when I need her to do something all I have to do is pull the can of whipped cream out from the fridge and she is like putty in my hands. Is there a treat that they are bonkers for? Only problem is , she is a full blown junkie and comes running every. single. time. the fridge is opened. Forget Pavlov's dogs, I have created P******* cats


----------



## cats n bags

Moar Peektures of little tittens!

This is little Shorty, or Shorty Pantz



https://flic.kr/p/tTAjpz https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

This is Fuzzy



https://flic.kr/p/tTAiM2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

This is $2 Chuck



https://flic.kr/p/uaEdEs https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

This is Big Orange



https://flic.kr/p/u8H6WN https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

This is Little Orange




https://flic.kr/p/u8H8GS https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

OMG they are soooooo freaking cute! Fuzzy and Chuck are my faves............................no, wait a minute..............Shorty.....................no the orangies......................gah they are ALL my faves


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> OMG they are soooooo freaking cute! Fuzzy and Chuck are my faves............................no, wait a minute..............Shorty.....................no the orangies......................gah they are ALL my faves




What she said!!!   

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Jasmyn

Awwww....Kittens...


----------



## dusty paws

omg can you send me one? they are too cute!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Moar Peektures of little tittens!
> 
> 
> 
> This is little Shorty, or Shorty Pantz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/tTAjpz https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> This is Fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/tTAiM2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> This is $2 Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/uaEdEs https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> This is Big Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/u8H6WN https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> This is Little Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/u8H8GS https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




So.stinkin'.cute!!! How are you getting anything done? I would spend my whole time gazing at all that kittiny goodness...le sigh.
ETA - doesn't little orange have a Stinky-ish look about her?


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Moar Peektures of little tittens!
> 
> This is little Shorty, or Shorty Pantz
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/1/445/18305469759_a5a3da703b_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/tTAjpz https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> This is Fuzzy
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/1/420/18305467639_4ca05043a4_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/tTAiM2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> This is $2 Chuck
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/1/324/18487294822_9d9e54f7fe_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/uaEdEs https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> This is Big Orange
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/1/284/18465224566_6c7f52ddac_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/u8H6WN https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> This is Little Orange
> 
> 
> c1.staticflickr.com/1/506/18465230486_2b14522936_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/u8H8GS https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



oh. em. cheese.!!!!! so much fluffiness and cuteness! oh they are all so adorable shorty definitely has a Stinky-ish look about him!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So.stinkin'.cute!!! How are you getting anything done? I would spend my whole time gazing at all that kittiny goodness...le sigh.
> ETA - doesn't little orange have a Stinky-ish look about her?





Candice0985 said:


> oh. em. cheese.!!!!! so much fluffiness and cuteness! oh they are all so adorable shorty definitely has a Stinky-ish look about him!



Shorty is probably the most like Stinky.  She is pretty independent within the litter, but she does enjoy snoodle time and getting some scritchies from me.  She is really starting to look like Mama and Sissy with her markings.  She's a bit tabby on the front half, but dilute meatloaf on the back half.

Little Orange really is a cheerful guy and likes to chat.  He seems to have figured out how to make the most of his time out on the harness and lead exploring the house.  The others are still a bit nervous, but he wanted to see and do all the things.  Today he learned about ice cream.  I offered him some on a spoon and he hissed and swatted it.  Then he held his paw up like it was injured.  Eventually he took a taste of his paw and liked it so much that he kept tasting it long after the paw was clean.  I did let him have the bowl after I was done, and he and Big Orange made sure it was clean enough to put back up in the cupboard.

Unkle Trix is being such a jerk that I'm half tempted to put him in the kitten pen and turn the little guys loose.  I put out a feliway today, hoping it would settle him down.  He's about 9 months old now, but keeps going after some of the older cats and the kittens with something that resembles a kill bite, and I don't trust him enough to see if he is just playing too rough, or if he is really mean and trying to hurt someone.  This all started about the time Chessie died, so I would guess that some of it is a reorganization of catdom, and some is plain old teenage butt-headed-ness.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Shorty is probably the most like Stinky.  She is pretty independent within the litter, but she does enjoy snoodle time and getting some scritchies from me.  She is really starting to look like Mama and Sissy with her markings.  She's a bit tabby on the front half, but dilute meatloaf on the back half.
> 
> Little Orange really is a cheerful guy and likes to chat.  He seems to have figured out how to make the most of his time out on the harness and lead exploring the house.  The others are still a bit nervous, but he wanted to see and do all the things.  Today he learned about ice cream.  I offered him some on a spoon and he hissed and swatted it.  Then he held his paw up like it was injured.  Eventually he took a taste of his paw and liked it so much that he kept tasting it long after the paw was clean.  I did let him have the bowl after I was done, and he and Big Orange made sure it was clean enough to put back up in the cupboard.
> 
> Unkle Trix is being such a jerk that I'm half tempted to put him in the kitten pen and turn the little guys loose.  I put out a feliway today, hoping it would settle him down.  He's about 9 months old now, but keeps going after some of the older cats and the kittens with something that resembles a kill bite, and I don't trust him enough to see if he is just playing too rough, or if he is really mean and trying to hurt someone.  This all started about the time Chessie died, so I would guess that some of it is a reorganization of catdom, and some is plain old teenage butt-headed-ness.




How is the weekend shaping up at Stinkums Manor? Has Trix stopped being a jerk?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How is the weekend shaping up at Stinkums Manor? Has Trix stopped being a jerk?



The Feliway doesn't seem to work on Trix.  I'm getting really frustrated with him and don't know what to do with him.  I don't want to be mean, but it is so tempting to put a cone on him so he can't bite anyone.

I got the kittens some little harnesses so that we could take walks around the house and I would still have control of them if they start going where they shouldn't, or Tricky Dick  starts the asshattery.  They seem to enjoy their turns exploring and discovering the other toys around the house.  Little Orange gets so purry on his walks that I can feel the vibrations on the leash.


----------



## buzzytoes

*Sigh* I am so in love with Big Orange. Ever since I found that little orangey feral at work I have been having a yearning for an Orangey. Someday soon maybe.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> *Sigh* I am so in love with Big Orange. Ever since I found that little orangey feral at work I have been having a yearning for an Orangey. Someday soon maybe.



You aren't that far away.  I should let  some of them go, and not everyone would be willing to work with a former feral kitten.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> You aren't that far away.  I should let  some of them go, and not everyone would be willing to work with a former feral kitten.




I know I keep thinking that. Unfortunately, DH does not share my line of thinking. Although I am not sure DH will ever want another kitty.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The Feliway doesn't seem to work on Trix.  I'm getting really frustrated with him and don't know what to do with him.  I don't want to be mean, but it is so tempting to put a cone on him so he can't bite anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the kittens some little harnesses so that we could take walks around the house and I would still have control of them if they start going where they shouldn't, or Tricky Dick  starts the asshattery.  They seem to enjoy their turns exploring and discovering the other toys around the house.  Little Orange gets so purry on his walks that I can feel the vibrations on the leash.




Is zylkene available where you are? It's a gentle, natural, non-habit forming pill that takes the edge of stress (LV tells me it replicates something found in mama's milk). Maybe that would help Tricky Dicky Bird? Happy to pop some in the post - just LMK!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Is zylkene available where you are? It's a gentle, natural, non-habit forming pill that takes the edge of stress (LV tells me it replicates something found in mama's milk). Maybe that would help Tricky Dicky Bird? Happy to pop some in the post - just LMK!



I've never heard of Zylkene, but it looks like they have it on Amazon.  Did you use it on a Bully, victim, or both?  Nipper is pretty nervous about almost everything, and I wonder if it helps chicken kitties.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've never heard of Zylkene, but it looks like they have it on Amazon.  Did you use it on a Bully, victim, or both?  Nipper is pretty nervous about almost everything, and I wonder if it helps chicken kitties.




It does! You can use it on bullies and Chikkins alike. Hope it works!


----------



## poopsie

Those tittins must be getting big........................hint hint


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Those tittins must be getting big........................hint hint



They did grow last night!  I had their harnesses set to fit over the weekend, and when I tried to put them on Shorty and $2 Chuck, they were too tight.  The orangy boize look like they have bunny feet in the back.  I think Shorty will be petite like her mother, but everyone else is starting to grow and may end up big like Trix and Mr. Kitty.

Chuck is starting to look like he is getting longer hair on his tail and back legs.  I have a feeling he is going to get long, sleek hair like Trix has.

They have learned about teh Ice Cream, and are learning to eat it from a spoon like civilized kitties.  Little Orange has chewed off several whiskers.  I think he gets ice cream on his fur/face and keeps tasting long after the goodie has been washed off.  His sibs help him in case he missed a spot. 

Trix has grown out of his harness that was too big a few weeks ago.  I'm still working on trying to settle his jerkiness down, and he did play mostly nice with the kittens this morning.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

Hay Ladeeeez 

Can you guess what my real name is?  I finally told my gramma.



https://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Hay Ladeeeez
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what my real name is?  I finally told my gramma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




That face!  Those paws!!  I think I fainted from the cuteness!  What's his name, what's his name?!?!?


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Hay Ladeeeez
> 
> Can you guess what my real name is?  I finally told my gramma.





Is that Little Orange?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Is that Little Orange?



It is Little Orange



https://flic.kr/p/tNSHGi https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

He was visiting with Uncle Trix this afternoon.  He said his real name is Jack B. Nimble, or Jack for short.  He is so bouncy and zippy that Jack Rabbit might suit him as well.


----------



## poopsie

Oh! He is soooooo orange and FLOOFY!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Hey Jack!! so glad you told us your name!
you tell uncle Trix to be a nice boi and not beat up the tittens. Pee Esss love your orangeyness


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It is Little Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/tNSHGi https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> He was visiting with Uncle Trix this afternoon.  He said his real name is Jack B. Nimble, or Jack for short.  He is so bouncy and zippy that Jack Rabbit might suit him as well.




Ooh I hope the fact he shared his name with Gramma means that Mr J B Nimble is staying at  Stinkums Manor forever!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooh I hope the fact he shared his name with Gramma means that Mr J B Nimble is staying at  Stinkums Manor forever!



Jack B Nimble

Jack B Quick

Jack jump over Uncle Trix  

I have a feeling none of them will be leaving.  I still need to learn Big Orange's real name,


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Jack B Nimble
> 
> 
> 
> Jack B Quick
> 
> 
> 
> Jack jump over Uncle Trix
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling none of them will be leaving.  I still need to learn Big Orange's real name,




Oh yay! You'll have a complete set, just like these lunatics at BBT.
Can't wait for Big Orange to reveal his name...


----------



## cats n bags

The 5 wee baby tittens are booked for their big kitty surgeries Saturday morning.  Please keep them in your thoughts and send peas and medicinal ice cream for all of us.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The 5 wee baby tittens are booked for their big kitty surgeries Saturday morning.  Please keep them in your thoughts and send peas and medicinal ice cream for all of us.




Good luck babies! Sending good thoughts, ice cream and many bags of frozen peas to you!
Pee Ess: William and Clawed are happy to pass on their delaying tactics, if any of you have cold paws...sneeze into your Vet's face and you'll find yourselves quickly back at home with peanuts still firmly attached!


----------



## Candice0985

good luck tittens!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck baby tittens! Frozen peas and ice creams will be waiting for you!


----------



## poopsie

Best wishes baby tittins!


----------



## clevercat

Thinking of you and your Gramma this morning, wee bebe kittins! Good luck!


----------



## cats n bags

Wee bebe tittins at scary place now.  They were very quiet on the ride down there.  

I used the kitten-free time to really clean under the kitten pen and suck up all the dirt they have  scattered all over the area behind the pen.  They are getting used to the vacuum monster, but I didn't think they were up for a long session with him.

We have gone from nice and cool/cold to HOT this weekend.  It was interesting to see all the ferals laid out flat on the patio last night.  I get shade on that side in the evening, and I think they were trying to press as much kitty onto the concrete as possible.  It was still in the 80's when I went to bed last night.  Just a few months ago, they were spending the mornings on the patio trying to soak up the morning sunbeams.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Wee bebe tittins at scary place now.  They were very quiet on the ride down there.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the kitten-free time to really clean under the kitten pen and suck up all the dirt they have  scattered all over the area behind the pen.  They are getting used to the vacuum monster, but I didn't think they were up for a long session with him.
> 
> 
> 
> We have gone from nice and cool/cold to HOT this weekend.  It was interesting to see all the ferals laid out flat on the patio last night.  I get shade on that side in the evening, and I think they were trying to press as much kitty onto the concrete as possible.  It was still in the 80's when I went to bed last night.  Just a few months ago, they were spending the mornings on the patio trying to soak up the morning sunbeams.




Gah, the heat and humidity. Very soon I will be starting the countdown to Stinky Day and cooler weather. I went for a walk this morning and felt as though I would melt. Gross.
Good luck little tittens! Are you collecting them today, cats, or do they need to stay overnight?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Gah, the heat and humidity. Very soon I will be starting the countdown to Stinky Day and cooler weather. I went for a walk this morning and felt as though I would melt. Gross.
> Good luck little tittens! Are you collecting them today, cats, or do they need to stay overnight?



The TNR clinic is fast turn around, so I will probably get the call after lunch to go pick them up.  They wait until everyone is awake and then call.  I hope it is fairly early since my car needs the A/C system replaced (old R12 Freon) and doesn't make cold any longer.

I am waiting for Stinky Day too.  Fortunately we are in a high desert, so we don't get much humidity unless it is raining.


----------



## buzzytoes

How do you survive without AC in your car? I mean I know it is rare here to get into the 90's but still I would die. DH finally put the swamp cooler in, had cool air for a couple hours, then the hose busted. Take two tonight with supplies he is bringing home from work. 

Hope the tittins waken quickly!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> How do you survive without AC in your car? I mean I know it is rare here to get into the 90's but still I would die. DH finally put the swamp cooler in, had cool air for a couple hours, then the hose busted. Take two tonight with supplies he is bringing home from work.
> 
> Hope the tittins waken quickly!



I can manage without the A/C by doing most of my driving trips as soon as the sun is up.  I don't like traffic, so most of the time I can hit the grocery store around 6 am and be back home by 7.  If I have to make a trip during the hot part of the day, it is pretty miserable.  I want to convert the car over to the new refrigerant, but the shop said that unless I replace the whole system, he doesn't think I will be happy with a mini-job that replaces only the rubber parts.  I think one of the hard parts failed and leaked all my freon, so I probably need to replace at least some of the system, and I might as well do it all if they don't think  the easy way will work.  I hope by the end of the summer I can do the big job, but it will be expensive.

I just got the call that the little beasties are ready to come home.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I can manage without the A/C by doing most of my driving trips as soon as the sun is up.  I don't like traffic, so most of the time I can hit the grocery store around 6 am and be back home by 7.  If I have to make a trip during the hot part of the day, it is pretty miserable.  I want to convert the car over to the new refrigerant, but the shop said that unless I replace the whole system, he doesn't think I will be happy with a min-job that replaces only the rubber parts.  I think one of the hard parts failed and leaked all my freon, so I probably need to replace at least some of the system, and I might as well do it all if they don't think a the easy way will work.  I hope by the end of the summer, I can do the big job, but it will be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the call that the little beasties are ready to come home.




Yay! Hurry home, tittens - Gramma has ice cream and peas waiting for you!


----------



## poopsie

Are they home yet?


----------



## cats n bags

We are home now, and just finishing up lunch.  The boys are working on getting the vet stink off, and the girls are still a bit squinty eyes.  Everyone wants to go to the top floor in their house, but I think they need to spend a bit more time resting up from surgeries.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> We are home now, and just finishing up lunch.  The boys are working on getting the vet stink off, and the girls are still a bit squinty eyes.  Everyone want to go to the top floor in their house, but I think they need to spend a bit more time resting up from surgeries.



Welcome home little tittins


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad everyone is home and healthy!


----------



## clevercat

Yay welcome back wee bebe kittins!


----------



## hermes_lemming

The babies are back!


----------



## clevercat

How are the littlies doing today, cats?


----------



## inspiredgem

Glad the tiny ones are home!  I'd love to see more kitten pictures if you can find the time!


----------



## cats n bags

The wee little beasties are crashed in a pile right now.  They were pretty crazy last night, and it was obvious from their eyes that they were still under the influence when I went to bed last night.  

It is crazy hot here today, and the weather guesser said we should be pushing 100.

We do have some breaking news though...Big Orange informed me that his real name is Ralph, like the suave and debonair guy with the Orange McClaren racing car.  Those kittens really like their motorsports.


----------



## inspiredgem

cats n bags said:


> The wee little beasties are crashed in a pile right now.  They were pretty crazy last night, and it was obvious from their eyes that they were still under the influence when I went to bed last night.
> 
> It is crazy hot here today, and the weather guesser said we should be pushing 100.
> 
> We do have some breaking news though...Big Orange informed me that his real name is Ralph, like the suave and debonair guy with the Orange McClaren racing car.  Those kittens really like their motorsports.
> 
> automobilesreview.com/uploads/2011/07/McLaren-MP4-12C-GT3-Race-Car-644.jpg



Love it!  My cats were named after motorcycle racers - Rossi and Biaggi


----------



## clevercat

Yay Ralph!


----------



## poopsie

inspiredgem said:


> Glad the tiny ones are home!  I'd love to see more kitten pictures if you can find the time!



Ooooooohhhhhhh yessssss
Pleezepleezepleeze


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Ralph that sounds like the perfect name to have picked for yourself!


----------



## dusty paws

Ralph!!


----------



## Candice0985

Ralph! what a fantastic name! I cant wait for the rest of the tittens to share their names


----------



## cats n bags

Hay Peeples!!!!

Did someone want peektures?



https://flic.kr/p/uLaNeh https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Shorty would like to introduce the family.

The smiling orange boy in front is Jack.  Ralph is the orange boy hanging over the edge.  $2 Chuck is the kitty with the black head, and Fuzzy is sprawled out all over everyone.


----------



## poopsie

Too much kittiny kuteness!  


Thank you!


----------



## Jasmyn

OMG!! I just died of cuteness overload.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygracious how do they all fit in there?? Giant snoodle pile!!!


----------



## jenny70

Jasmyn said:


> OMG!! I just died of cuteness overload.




+1!  So cute!!


----------



## clevercat

What a wonderful photo, cats! I am still amazed that you are able to get anything done, surrounded by all that cute!


----------



## Candice0985

ahhhh so much floofyness and cyootness!!! thanks for introducing your family Shorty


----------



## inspiredgem

Adorable!  I love how they are all stuffed in there together!


----------



## poopsie

Tittins?


----------



## cats n bags

Little tittens had a rough week post surgery.  

Ralph got really lethargic, wasn't pooping, and wasn't looking right, so he went to the vet Wednesday for a little shot of fluids to help him over the hump.  We got back home just before a huge gully washer T-storm drowned the city.  

$2 Chuck had the opposite problem, so I had to dose him with the kaolin paste and put everyone on some probiotic supplements to put the good bugs back in their guts.  Poor little guy's hiney looked like a raspberry from all the squirts.  

Today was the first time in a week that everyone was back to normal, hungry, and pooping a proper turd.  

I got the calming stuff for Uncle Trix, and will try it in his breakfast to see if it settles him down.  While I was at the Petsmart, I found them a nice scratching pole with soft rope and carpet that was just kitten size for stretching and scratching.   I think they must have spent an hour testing it out.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Little tittens had a rough week post surgery.
> 
> Ralph got really lethargic, wasn't pooping, and wasn't looking right, so he went to the vet Wednesday for a little shot of fluids to help him over the hump.  We got back home just before a huge gully washer T-storm drowned the city.
> 
> $2 Chuck had the opposite problem, so I had to dose him with the kaolin paste and put everyone on some probiotic supplements to put the good bugs back in their guts.  Poor little guy's hiney looked like a raspberry from all the squirts.
> 
> Today was the first time in a week that everyone was back to normal, hungry, and pooping a proper turd.
> 
> I got the calming stuff for Uncle Trix, and will try it in has breakfast to see if it settles him down.  While I was at the Petsmart, I found them a nice scratching pole with soft rope and carpet that was just kitten size for stretching and scratching.   I think they must have spent an hour testing it out.




Oh noes! Poor wee bebe tittins---------poor you!


----------



## clevercat

I was just thinking of you and Stinkums Manor last night, cats - I am sorry you've had such a stinky (see what I did there?) week. Hoping that everyone is now properly back to normal - woo hoo, firm poopies! Also hoping the Zylkene works it's magic on Tricky Dicky Bird. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lots of hugs and kisses from auntie HL to the poopy n squirty feline tittins


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear poor tittens. They probably hated you for a bit for giving them evil poops. Glad they are all back to normal and yay for good poops!


----------



## cats n bags

* TORNADO WARNING* 

The little darlings have been downright vicious in the mornings when I open the door to their pen for the morning poopy dooty.  I decided to bite the bullet and turn them loose while I fix meals and clean up their house.  This causes a tornado of kittens zooming around the house doing laps the long way around the whole house and short laps around the furniture in the living room.  

The elders go into freak out mode and climb to the top of the trees to avoid the chaos and yell rude commentary  "You whippersnappers!!!  Get offa my grass!!!" The kittens are too busy chasing each other to hear until I start putting the food in their house.  This morning I only had to go grab Fuzzy.  The others were all madly devouring their probiotic food.  After the bowl is all shiny clean, I refill with kitten crunchies.  

$2 Chuck still has soft poo, so he needs to get his paste.  It is funny that he fights a bit when I poke it in him, but when he joins his family, they are all swarming him to lick of any dribbles and spills that might be on his face and paws.

I tried the Zylkene on Uncle Trix yesterday, and he was fairly quiet most of the day.  He turned into a major jerk after dinner and had to do time out for a while until it was cool enough to open the back door so he could hang with his outdoor peeps.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> * TORNADO WARNING*
> 
> The little darlings have been downright vicious in the mornings when I open the door to their pen for the morning poopy dooty.  I decided to bite the bullet and turn them loose while I fix meals and clean up their house.  This causes a tornado of kittens zooming around the house doing laps the long way around the whole house and short laps around the furniture in the living room.
> 
> The elders go into freak out mode and climb to the top of the trees to avoid the chaos and yell rude commentary  "You whippersnappers!!!  Get offa my grass!!!" The kittens are too busy chasing each other to hear until I start putting the food in their house.  This morning I only had to go grab Fuzzy.  The others were all madly devouring their probiotic food.  After the bowl is all shiny clean, I refill with kitten crunchies.
> 
> $2 Chuck still has soft poo, so he needs to get his paste.  It is funny that he fights a bit when I poke it in him, but when he joins his family, they are all swarming him to lick of any dribbles and spills that might be on his face and paws.
> 
> I tried the Zylkene on Uncle Trix yesterday, and he was fairly quiet most of the day.  He turned into a major jerk after dinner and had to do time out for a while until it was cool enough to open the back door so he could hang with his outdoor peeps.






Oh the joy of a herd of tittins!     It is nice when there are more of them because they have kids their own age to pay with. Keats and Skeets have each other, although Keaton does like to interact with the older cats who want no part of it


----------



## leasul2003

The kitties are soooo cute!! The shelter I volunteer for is overwhelmed with kittens right now. We've got over 100 in foster or at the shelter! They're adorable but so messy!! I can't imagine having as many as you have in the house. God bless you. Lol.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ah there is nothing like kitten appetite.  I would love to kitten sit - lol for like an hour. I'm just being real, yo.  I might not make the whole day - especially if they're in tornado mode.


----------



## cats n bags

I wanted to post an update on Uncle Trix. Hes been on the Zylkene for almost 2 weeks, and it might be helping some. He still goes after Nipper a lot, and the others less frequently. Between the hot weather and the Zylkene, he is sleeping more in the afternoon and evening, but his nap time seems to match with the other cats and their nap schedules. I haven't tried the Zylkene on chikkin Nipper because she gets too worked up with any changes.

I've been turning the kittens loose in the house for chaos, romping, and pillaging. Trix seems to be mostly good at supervising, but needs reminding to be good. Keeping track of 5 wild things seems to wear him out nicely. It wears them out too. Morning crazies are the most intense as they all come piling out of their pen to burn off a nighttime of sleeping before chowing down on breakfast.

They have discovered the big kitty  litter boxes, and use them when they are loose. I had been lazy dumping the turds from the kitten box into one of the big boxes instead of taking them out to the trash can. I hope it helped a bit in letting them know where the other toilet was. I won't have to worry much about them going in the box when they are loose full time.

There have been some loud fireworks this week, and it doesn't seem to faze the kittens at all.  I hope they do as well tonight when there may be a lot more of them and some people might be using the screamers and crackle devices.  I didn't see any of the ferals this morning, so I hope they are OK and didn't get locked up somewhere like Mr. Kitty did.

Stinky usually enjoys watching the fireworks, so I hope she will get to see some tonight if it cools down and  can open up the house.  The other cats always hid, but Stinker would climb to the top perch in the forest to get the best view.


----------



## clevercat

Happy 4th July, Miss Stinky! Watch out for sparkles from the kittens!
cats - I'm glad the zylkene is helping take the edge off Trix's buttheadedness (I just created a new word lol), hopefully it'll continue to work and he'll leave Chikkin Nipper alone. Reading your post bought back so many memories of Angel's kittins when they were freed from the bathroom bedsit - complete mayhem. Things are going to get crazy-wild at Stinkums Manor as the wee bebes get ever bigger and naughtier...
I am envious.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear Trix is slowing down a little, for whatever reason it may be. Cannot wait for the next set of pics on the tittens. Can't imagine the crazies that will be soon to come when they are released for good. Let the chaos commence!


----------



## poopsie

There is nothing better than kitten kaos.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kisses to the crazy tittens from auntie hl. Post pics whenever you have time.


----------



## cats n bags

It looks like everyone survived the fireworks over the weekend.  All 3 outside ferals were here July 5 and told me they were starving.  I had not seen Mama Kitty in a while and it was nice to see her waiting for me Sunday morning.

The kittins did much better than I expected.  When it was really bad, they just looked at me to make sure I wasn't scared, and decided to ignore the noisy neighbors.  Mostly they slept through it all.  I didn't get much sleep at all because it was still in the 80's when I tried to go to bed, and some dum@$$ was firing random shells until 3 am.

Today has been nice and cool with misty rain and 60's.  I know it won't last, but it was sure nice to have a break from the upper 90's.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> It looks like everyone survived the fireworks over the weekend.  All 3 outside ferals were here July 5 and told me they were starving.  I had not seen Mama Kitty in a while and it was nice to see her waiting for me Sunday morning.
> 
> The kittins did much better than I expected.  When it was really bad, they just looked at me to make sure I wasn't scared, and decided to ignore the noisy neighbors.  Mostly they slept through it all.  I didn't get much sleep at all because it was still in the 80's when I tried to go to bed, and some dum@$$ was firing random shells until 3 am.
> 
> Today has been nice and cool with misty rain and 60's.  I know it won't last, but it was sure nice to have a break from the upper 90's.





The kitties here weren't any too happy about the 4th. Miss Tina Louise spent the evening under the bed and Mr Julius was cowering in the cubby with the hose.


----------



## poopsie

Those kittins must be HUGE by now (hint hint)


----------



## Candice0985

they're probably growing so fast! hint hint, nudge nudge lol....


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Those kittins must be HUGE by now (hint hint)





Candice0985 said:


> they're probably growing so fast! hint hint, nudge nudge lol....



I was thinking about that as I watched them tearing through the house this morning.  They are getting bigger and braver.  I think the only way to get a picture is to catch them napping in the kitten pen, otherwise, it would be like taking pictures of the wind.  They are fast, and want to play with all of the toys all of the time and chase each other and use the big kitty litter box and climb the furniture and run laps around the house and and and...


----------



## poopsie

well a video would do just as well 

I just need cute tittin peekchures to liven up my drab existence


----------



## buzzytoes

Random question but I figure this thread is a place to ask.  If a feral mom has all but one die in a litter will she move that baby to a new place or just abandon it? I have a friend who ends up raising a feral about once or twice a year (the dog finds them down by the river) and last night they got a new one. The rest of the litter (I think there were six total) was already dead but this little guy was alive. I know sometimes if they are sick then Mom will neglect them but wasn't sure about moving them out in the wild. Just made me a little sad hoping Mom did not come back to find her last baby gone. I am sure they looked around for Mom but ferals can be sneaky.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Random question but I figure this thread is a place to ask.  If a feral mom has all but one die in a litter will she move that baby to a new place or just abandon it? I have a friend who ends up raising a feral about once or twice a year (the dog finds them down by the river) and last night they got a new one. The rest of the litter (I think there were six total) was already dead but this little guy was alive. I know sometimes if they are sick then Mom will neglect them but wasn't sure about moving them out in the wild. Just made me a little sad hoping Mom did not come back to find her last baby gone. I am sure they looked around for Mom but ferals can be sneaky.



I'm not really sure, but I think the mom will remove the dead ones and stay in the birthing nest unless the nest was disturbed by the event that killed the kitten(s).  They normally move the kittens from the birth nest to a new nest when it is time for them to start learning to be cats and mama needs food for herself and the kittens.

Mama Kitty had moved Trix's family over here just before the freeze, but ended up taking them back across the street when we had the deep snow and freezing temperatures.  She kept coming back for food and water, but didn't bring the 2 surviving kittens back until she was already preggers and wanting to get the boys to move out.

Sissy had her litter across the street, and brought the family over here when the kittens were about 8 weeks and needing to learn cat skills.

Both momcats had other litters last year, but I don't think any of the kittens survived as feral cats.  My neighbors caught 1 kitten that my vet ended up keeping, but unless someone else was catching kittens, they just disappeared.  I think a responsible TNR person would have had the momcats spayed if they were trapping the kittens.

My adult ferals seem to be spending more time here now, but still going across the street.  I just got some of those heavy coco doormats for the porches, and they do seem to like them.  They should be nicer this winter than bare feet on concrete.  They don't use the fort much when the weather is sunny, but do enjoy the shade and sitting in the garden or on the patio furniture.  They are pretty spoiled wild things...


----------



## buzzytoes

She thinks this little baby is only about two weeks old so definitely not time to move him to become a real cat. I am not sure exactly where by the river he was found, but we do have horse corrals down there so I am assuming they have a few ferals in the corrals. Here is his pic - his name is Bean.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> She thinks this little baby is only about two weeks old so definitely not time to move him to become a real cat. I am not sure exactly where by the river he was found, but we do have horse corrals down there so I am assuming they have a few ferals in the corrals. Here is his pic - his name is Bean.



That little Bean is much too young to be out of the nest, but there is no telling what happened to his family.  The good news, if there is any, is that he is not going to grow up wild, and can find a people with his name on them.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> That little Bean is much too young to be out of the nest, but there is no telling what happened to his family.  The good news, if there is any, is that he is not going to grow up wild, and can find a people with his name on them.



He couldn't have landed in better hands either. The entire family gets involved when there are babies to foster and they always manage to find a home! Hopefully they can get him through the next week or two and get him stronger. Especially since there is no telling what happened to the rest of the litter.


----------



## buzzytoes

Little Bean has come to stay with me tonight! He is feisty and eating well. Guessing he is going to grow up just fine.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Little Bean has come to stay with me tonight! He is feisty and eating well. Guessing he is going to grow up just fine.



Stinky would like to know if Little Bean would like to have an Unkle Trix.  

Will you be fostering the Bean, or is he just visiting?


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Little Bean has come to stay with me tonight! He is feisty and eating well. Guessing he is going to grow up just fine.



Bean is so cute! poor guy, I wonder what happened to his family? it sounds like he's getting the best care any little tittin could ask for!

I love when the babies are so little that their claws are permanently out, they look like little wolverines


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> Stinky would like to know if Little Bean would like to have an Unkle Trix.
> 
> Will you be fostering the Bean, or is he just visiting?



He is just having a slumber party. My friend and her girls had to go out of town so I volunteered to take him until tomorrow night. I am not about the constant three hour feedings. for longer than a day.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Stinky would like to know if Little Bean would like to have an Unkle Trix.
> 
> Will you be fostering the Bean, or is he just visiting?



how is uncle Trix doing with the tittens? he is still being a meanie?


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> how is uncle Trix doing with the tittens? he is still being a meanie?



Trix is still having fits of meanie with the elders.  I watch him closely with the tittens, and he seems pretty watchful with them, but sometimes I need to remind him to play nice.  I really think he likes them and wants to be friends, and they seem to worship him.  

This morning the kittens discovered the bathtub so I tossed a ping pong ball in the tub with them.  Next thing I know, Uncle Trix and the 5 minions were all in the tub having a big ol' time.


----------



## buzzytoes

I bet that was a site to behold!


----------



## poopsie

Yes-----we really could use some peekchures of the soon-to-be-no-longer-wee bebeh tittins


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Yes-----we really could use some peekchures of the soon-to-be-no-longer-wee bebeh tittins



I keep trying to get new pictures, but these guys are fast and the pictures are too blurry.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I keep trying to get new pictures, but these guys are fast and the pictures are too blurry.






LOL-------they have to sleep sometime. 

Don't they? 


Ever?


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Trix is still having fits of meanie with the elders.  I watch him closely with the tittens, and he seems pretty watchful with them, but sometimes I need to remind him to play nice.  I really think he likes them and wants to be friends, and they seem to worship him.
> 
> This morning the kittens discovered the bathtub so I tossed a ping pong ball in the tub with them.  Next thing I know, Uncle Trix and the 5 minions were all in the tub having a big ol' time.



Trix is more a baby than an adult so it would make sense that he'd bug the elders and want to be all kittiny with the babies, he's kind of in the middle, wants to be a big mean grown up but also wants to frolic! is he neutered yet? Tuck was a big bully when he was a baby, constantly trying to bite your legs and back you into corners and stuff, he calmed down a bit afterwards but has always maintained his bullish behaviour somewhat ...


----------



## cats n bags

By popular demand, here are some after breakfast pictures of the little monsters digesting.  Notice they have a new purple palace now.

Jack does not really have 3 ears.  The extra ear is Ralph's.



https://flic.kr/p/vZRoqV https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

$2 Chuck is upside down.  



https://flic.kr/p/vHePnS https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

Ohemmcheese all that kittiny goodness! Gosh, they're growing up FAST, cats!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese all that kittiny goodness! Gosh, they're growing up FAST, cats!



They turn 4 months this week.  Shorty is still small, and it is hard to tell with all the fluff on Ralph and Fuzzy.  Chuck is starting to look more cat than kitten with the short hair.  Jack is really awkward now.  He has a fairly small body and then giant rabbit feet,  I don't know when he is going to grow into those feet, but if he does he will be a big boy.



https://flic.kr/p/vHmo9m https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## cats n bags

_Ahem....

Have we forgotten that this is MY thread  

Luv, Stinky  _



https://flic.kr/p/vZkp7G https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> _Ahem....
> 
> Have we forgotten that this is MY thread
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/438/19683171432_3e7ab5c1d1_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/vZkp7G https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



hai sweet girl! noes we haven't forgotten! so nice to see your sweet oringy goodness


----------



## Jasmyn

WOW!! They're growing up so much! Especially $2 Chuck, he definitely looks more like a young cat than a kitten..  They all look so content and happy, I could watch them all day.  What a bunch of Cuties!  

Hi miss Stinky. You are so pretty. I Love your oringyness.


----------



## buzzytoes

Chuck's face is really starting to look grown up with his markings coming in. Such a bunch of cuties!


----------



## poopsie

Oh thankyouthankyouthankyou for the pics! They are just the cutest -----I want to cuddle each and every one of them. Miss Stinkums included!


----------



## hermes_lemming

the kittens are definitely growing super quickly


----------



## cats n bags

Some people's kids...

I've been putting the little monsters in their condo at night to keep them out of trouble.  Every morning I open the door and nearly get run over by a bunch of happy little nekkid jaybirds doing the black Friday rush to climb all the trees, play with all the toys, use the big litter boxes, run laps, etc. while I clean up their house and change litter.  

There is another mad dash to be first piggy in the trough when I take their canned kitten soup into the cage and lock them up to keep the big cats out of their food.

After they are finished eating, they have a group face washing session to get the last bits of soup off each other and then they have an after breakfast siesta.

When I let them out a few hours later, they do a more subdued run, but eventually they all gather in the bath tub, with Uncle Trix, to play chase and ping pong ball soccer.  What is the  point of letting them run loose in the wide open house, if they are just going to gather in the tub that is only a little bigger than the condo?

Some people's kids....

BTW, I think they may be staying.  Someone just ordered name tags for everyone.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear, name tags definitely means they are staying!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

Yay!!!


----------



## Jasmyn

Definitely staying YAY!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Tiny bebe kittins had big a-venture today.  They all got shot.  

They got to meet the vet and see how big they were.  Shorty is the smallest at 4 pounds.  $2 Chuck is a whopping 5 pounds.  They were actually pretty good about getting poked and prodded by a stranger.  

Chuck has a little heart murmur.    The vet said he might grow out of it, and I hope he does.  I was a little worried that at least one might have some health issues from a smallish gene pool in the neighborhood.  

Except for the Feral family in my yard, the stray cats don't seem to be around very long.  I don't know what happened to the others, but it seems that Mama Kitty and Sissy are spending a lot more time together in my yard, either on the new mats when it is shady in the afternoon, or in the bushes around the fort during the hot part of the day.  

Big Guy is still patrolling his territory during the day, but is usually here at dawn for snacks, and sometimes for dinner.  The other day I noticed he was really matted so he let me give him a good combing with the matt comb  to get them all out.  I don't know how a short haired cat can get so many clumps, but it looked  like there had been a cat fight in the yard after I was done with him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

cats n bags said:


> Tiny bebe kittins had big a-venture today.  They all got shot.
> 
> They got to meet the vet and see how big they were.  Shorty is the smallest at 4 pounds.  $2 Chuck is a whopping 5 pounds.  They were actually pretty good about getting poked and prodded by a stranger.
> 
> Chuck has a little heart murmur.    The vet said he might grow out of it, and I hope he does.  I was a little worried that at least one might have some health issues from a smallish gene pool in the neighborhood.
> 
> Except for the Feral family in my yard, the stray cats don't seem to be around very long.  I don't know what happened to the others, but it seems that Mama Kitty and Sissy are spending a lot more time together in my yard, either on the new mats when it is shady in the afternoon, or in the bushes around the fort during the hot part of the day.
> 
> Big Guy is still patrolling his territory during the day, but is usually here at dawn for snacks, and sometimes for dinner.  The other day I noticed he was really matted so he let me give him a good combing with the matt comb  to get them all out.  I don't know how a short haired cat can get so many clumps, but it looked  like there had been a cat fight in the yard after I was done with him.



How on earth does Big Guy behave for a brushing when I have to literally coax and plead w/ my domestic pooch to let me brush him or else he will be shaved?  YOu are truly the cat whisperer!


----------



## cats n bags

Please send come home mojo to Sissy.  I have not seen her since Monday dinner, and she is usually waiting for me in the morning and spends most of the afternoons napping on the back porch.  Mama Kitty and Big Guy are still around and napping in the shady bushes, but Sissy is usually with them.


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts cats.


----------



## buzzytoes

Come home Sissy!


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Please come home Sissy 

I know all too well the agony when they don't show up. Miss Adrian was missing for a few days because the neighbor's cat gets out and attacks her----drives her away. I found her last night the next row over too terrified to come home, so I brought her food to her. I hope Sissy is close by and just laying low.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Oh noes! Please come home Sissy
> 
> I know all too well the agony when they don't show up. Miss Adrian was missing for a few days because the neighbor's cat gets out and attacks her----drives her away. I found her last night the next row over too terrified to come home, so I brought her food to her. I hope Sissy is close by and just laying low.



Poor Miss Adrian :cry:  I hope she will come back home.


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.  The prodigal daughter showed up around 8 tonight looking tired and a bit thinner.  She did eat a good dinner and crashed for a long nap.  I hope she will be back in the morning and be more careful about leaving the back yard and the safety of the cat fort.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh good!! Maybe she just had a little teenage rebellion episode.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts.  The prodigal daughter showed up around 8 tonight looking tired and a bit thinner.  She did eat a good dinner and crashed for a long nap.  I hope she will be back in the morning and be more careful about leaving the back yard and the safety of the cat fort.





So glad she showed up!

Miss Adrian is still hanging out in the row behind me. She just sits in these peoples yard and meows at me. I will take her over her supper when everyone there goes to bed.


----------



## cats n bags

Poor little oringy boize had to go to vet's today and got probed in inappropriate places.  They want to know why they got poked on other end when they had booger snots plugging their noses.  Then when they got home, they got poisoned with funny tasting stuff.

They act like they are feeling fine when they are running around playing with all the toys, but then sound all snotty when they are resting after the kitten crazies.  We are hoping the other kittens were able to kick off what ever was bugging everyone after the shots last week.  Shorty had bad eye goopies, but got better with just the eye ointment.  Jack and Ralph needed a bit more I guess.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ awww


----------



## cats n bags

_*Mooooooooooooooooooom.....We iz bored an' there's nuffin' to do....*_

I never though I would see these guys bored out of their skulls.  They have been begging for more time out of their pen, so today, I let them have most of the day to do kittin bizness.  It is also incredibly hot in this house.

For most of the morning, they were in the basement exploring and playing chase.  Uncle Trix was busy trying to keep track of the basement kittins and then checking on the ones that stayed upstairs.  I have not heard Uncle Trix tormenting the old kitties today.  (WINNING!!!)

For the past hour, everyone has been upstairs moping around, heaving heavy sighs, and flopping on the floor telling me how bored they are.  I finally fixed them some dinner and put them all in their condo so they could eat in peace.

Most of the other days when they got to run around for short times, they were crazy busy trying to do everything there was to do, and wouldn't even slow down for naps.  Today, they started out the same way, but nobody wanted to take a nap break.  They usually sleep when they are in the condo, so I guess since nobody told them it was nap time, they decided to keep going until someone told them to stop.

I have a feeling they are going to crash hard in a bit with full tummies and tired little eyeballs.


----------



## poopsie

A day in the life.............................how do you stand all that kitteny cuteness going on right underfoot?


----------



## cats n bags

Before



https://flic.kr/p/wjbF5y https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

After



https://flic.kr/p/wjbF41 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/wjbF5y https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/wjbF41 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




Beyond cute!  Love these two pictures!


----------



## poopsie

Ohmigosh those tittins are getting big! They are precious beyond words 

Thank you for the peekchures


----------



## buzzytoes

Thems are some Tuckered tittens!


----------



## cats n bags

*The silence was deafening...*

The tiny little troublemakers are running loose most of the time now.  This morning it got very quiet around here--much too quiet to be a good thing.  I didn't see them in the living room, so I went back to the kitchen and saw 4 very guilty faces with BIG EYES!  

Then I heard rustling around the trash cans.  I took a peek behind the cans to see if someone had stolen a leaf off a plant, but there was no little kitten.  I heard the rustling again, and still no little kitten.  I decided to push open the lid on the trash can.  It's one of those round top ones with a door flap like you see in public spaces.  Way down in the bottom of the can was a little orange and white face with sad eyes.  :cry:

Jumping Jack Flash must have been leaping around on the trash cans and slipped on the round top one and fell through the door flap.  He stood up so that I could rescue him from the accidental kitten trap.  

I remember when Chessie was about the same age and fell into the same can when it was still used for trash.  Only her little arm was poking out to let me know she had an oopsie.  After the incident, I got a different can with a flat top to keep Chessie from falling in.  I guess I need to move the old can to a kitten free area.


----------



## poopsie

Oh, poor little man. yes----nothing strikes terror into the hear like when it is too quiet. Glad everyone came out of it ok


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I guess you don't call him Jumpin Jack for nothing!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Well I guess you don't call him Jumpin Jack for nothing!



*Sing it  wif me peeples!!!*

Jumpin' Jack Flash in the TRASH...TRASH...TRASH...Jumpin' Jack Flash in the TRASH...TRASH...TRASH...



https://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

p.s.  Don't tell anyone, but Stinky Day is comin' and you need to gitcher orange on...


----------



## buzzytoes

I would come scoop you up in a heartbeat if it weren't for that silly hooman I live with Jack! Trash and all!


----------



## dusty paws

that face!!


----------



## poopsie

He  is so Orange-y!!!!!


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> *Sing it  wif me peeples!!!*
> 
> Jumpin' Jack Flash in the TRASH...TRASH...TRASH...Jumpin' Jack Flash in the TRASH...TRASH...TRASH...
> 
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/18875509271_7ff2c682d7_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> p.s.  Don't tell anyone, but Stinky Day is comin' and you need to gitcher orange on...



ROFL that is hilarious. And you know I had to sing it.


----------



## cats n bags

Uncle Trix is not the sweet little kitten from the Big Freeze any more.  He's only about 11 months old, and still growing.



https://flic.kr/p/w25ZLm https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

$2 Chuck is the largest of the kittens now.  I think he is going to be a "most interesting kitten."



https://flic.kr/p/wVMFzQ https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Fuzzy and Jack have discovered sleeping in my chair.  Fuzzy has no sense of dignity, and almost always sleeps on her back.



https://flic.kr/p/wFBEBV https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


_p.s.  Don't tell anyone, but Stinky was playing with the oringy boize today._


----------



## buzzytoes

Uncle Trix has gotten HUGE!!!!


----------



## poopsie

WTF! They are turning into CATS      Gorgeous ones at that


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Uncle Trix has gotten HUGE!!!!





poopsie said:


> WTF! They are turning into CATS      Gorgeous ones at that



I saw Trix's sister from the first spring litter at my vet's last week, and she was big too, even for a female, she was much larger than usual.  The momcats were all very small, so I can only guess that having good food at a young age makes a difference.  Trix stayed outside as a feral longer than any of them, but I started feeding the good kitten food to the ferals as soon as I knew Mama Kitty and her kittens were out there.

I knew Tricky Dicky was a big boy, but until I saw him on that table, I didn't realize exactly how big he was.  You can see how fake his tail is in the picture too.  He actually drags the ground with it unless he pulls it up to fly his flag.

SIssy's kittens do have the family resemblance to Trix and Mr. Kitty, so I think I may end up with some really big cats when they are grown.  Shorty is still very petite, so she may stay small like her mother.

My only regret about doing the TNR on the colony was that the gene pool made some very pretty cats.  

Before anyone says anything, the only kittens that survived as far as I know were the ones that got caught and found homes.  I am surprised that the parents are still here, but it may be because they are fixed and spending more time over here in the safety of my back yard.


----------



## dusty paws

oh my trix is huge! (and handsome, too!)


----------



## buzzytoes

I would imagine they are staying because a)They are fixed so no need for Papa Bear to roam around sewing his oats and b)They have a regular source of food. I am sure they have figured out that life is easier with you!


----------



## poopsie

How is everyone?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is everyone?



I think the boys growed last night.  I've been pretty busy today and haven't paid much attention to them until just now, and I think they look a bit bigger than they did last night when I tucked them in to bed.  

The girls, especially Shorty, still seem about the same.

Everyone is starting to come sit with me in the chair for TV, and ask to get picked up.  They can't be trusted with knitting though.  The little twits all like to taste the yarn, so I have to be very careful when they come around.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I think the boys growed last night.  I've been pretty busy today and haven't paid much attention to them until just now, and I think they look a bit bigger than they did last night when I tucked them in to bed.
> 
> The girls, especially Shorty, still seem about the same.
> 
> Everyone is starting to come sit with me in the chair for TV, and ask to get picked up.  They can't be trusted with knitting though.  The little twits all like to taste the yarn, so I have to be very careful when they come around.





LOL-----oh dem boize 

Skeets is still tiny and I doubt she is going to get much bigger. She stretches out quite impressively, though.  Keaton, on the other hand is as big as KiKi and that is saying something!


----------



## poopsie

Bump


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Bump



Cheeze Louise!  Can't a poor, wee, bebe kittin git inny sleepz wifout peeps bumpin' us...



https://flic.kr/p/xh2XRo https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Ralph and Uncle Trix were caught napping.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Awww


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww....Sweet!!!


----------



## Candice0985

so cute! Ralph is the most orinjey cat ever! Trix and baby Ralph are oh so fluffy!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Cheeze Louise!  Can't a poor, wee, bebe kittin git inny sleepz wifout peeps bumpin' us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph and Uncle Trix were caught napping.





No, they can't.  And if there was any justice all the other tittins would be woked up and had their peekchures taken


----------



## cats n bags

_Tiny bebe kittins is gettin' all brokin!  

We findin' tiny teefies all ober floors!  

I waitin' for toof fairy an' gonna...  :devil:

Luv, 
Stinky _


----------



## buzzytoes

Already? They are too young to be adults!


----------



## poopsie

Teefs? Teh bebe tittins lose teefs? I only find wheeskers


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peoples!!!

Guess what day it is?  It's STINKY DAY!!!  

I hope eberyones gonna have an oringy day wif lotz of Cheetos an' Oringe Crush sody popz.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## buzzytoes

HAPPY STINKY DAY!!!! I hope you get lots of orange kitteh treats today Stinky.


----------



## dusty paws

Yay stinky day!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Hurrah for Stinky Day! :rockettes:


----------



## poopsie

Hope Stinky had a happy day


----------



## cats n bags

The tiny bebe kittins are about 6 months old now, and Uncle Trix is probably a year old.



https://flic.kr/p/yoJ7Ad https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



https://flic.kr/p/yG6wct https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




https://flic.kr/p/yFkWaF https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



https://flic.kr/p/xJsEx2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

Those are gorgeous kittehs!


----------



## buzzytoes

Snoodle piles everywhere!


----------



## Candice0985

omg the floofy tittens are so big!!! how are Uncle Trix and the babies getting along now? is he less of a bully?


----------



## Jasmyn

They are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## dusty paws

omg TITTENS!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Snoodles!

This is a little afternoon snoodle in the sunbeam.  Shorty wasn't in the group, but Ralph, Jack, Chuck, and Fuzzy were sharing the bit of sun coming through the front door.  The 

Oringy Boyz are making me nervous.  They are starting to get the magnificent floofy tails like Uncle Trix did at 6 months.  I don't know if I'm ready for more giant cats if they grow up as big as Trix and Mr. Kitty.  I think their gene pool includes large tom cats.  The mamas were all small, but I don't know if it was genetic or just stunted growth from early motherhood.  Shorty is still tiny compared to the rest of them.

Jumpin' Jack is really living up to his name.  If he decides he needs a cuddle, and he needs a lot of cuddles, he will jump up onto my shoulder.  Chuck does it too, but not as much as Jack.



https://flic.kr/p/z4B4yN https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## jenny70

Snoodle piles are the best!


----------



## dusty paws

omg i want to join!


----------



## hermes_lemming

So adorable


----------



## leasul2003

I just want to roll around in all that floofiness!!


----------



## poopsie

Too stinkin hot to snoodle with the cute kittehs right now.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Too stinkin hot to snoodle with the cute kittehs right now.



I think all of us at Stinkums Manor would agree.  I might have a group come to bed with me, but within a few minutes, they have all left to find solo sleeping places.  It is a tiny bit cooler, so they are at least thinking about sleeping in a giant pile, but I think we need to start hitting freezing temperatures overnight before everyone will be sleeping with me.

They do share the TV chair at night, and usually sit with me in the early morning when I'm using the attic fan to cool the house as much as possible before the sun makes everything hot again.


----------



## Candice0985

so much Floof!!! they're adorable


----------



## mkpurselover

dusty paws said:


> omg i want to join!


Me too!!


----------



## poopsie

How is everyone at Casa Stinkums doing?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is everyone at Casa Stinkums doing?



My tiny bebe tittns is gettin' all growed up now!  Shorty is still small, and I think she will stay smaller than her sibs.  Jack (Little Orange) looks like he is now bigger than Ralph (Big Orange) which surprised me.  $2 Chuck might be the heaviest, but the short hair makes it hard to tell for sure.  I have noticed that he's getting a tummy wad that swings back and forth when he goes trotting through the house. If he doesn't start growing into his tummy, he may have to consider a diet.   

Don't tell anyone, but I think Stinky and Ralph are going to be friends.  I hope he won't turn into a jerk like Uncle Trix when he gets a bit older because Stinky seems to enjoy playing with him.  She kind of likes Jack too, but Ralph is her favorite.

Uncle Trix is still a jerk, but as long as Shorty hangs with him, he doesn't torment the elders so much.

Mr. Kitty seems to be a little overwhelmed with all of the kittens.  He is still too big to really play with them, but seems to enjoy having them around to watch when they play rowdy games with each other.

We've had our first couple of snows this week, and I think the ferals were a little unprepared for the sudden cold.  Big Guy isn't always here, but Mama Kitty and Sissy stay pretty close to the fort.  I think Sissy might be living here full time, and Mama and Big Guy might have another hidey hole a few yards over.


----------



## poopsie

Stay warm everyone


----------



## cats n bags

Please send healing thoughts to Mama Kitty.

I had noticed a swelling on her shoulder that would eventually go away, but she never let me see what was happening there.  I was pretty sure she had an abscess, but then it would go away.  I finally managed to get a good photo when she was tanning last week and had the sun shining on her chest.  It looks like she has a full set of cat bite punctures.

I've trapped her and we are waiting to take her to the vet on Tuesday.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!!!!! Please get well Little Momma. Sending all the good mojo I can muster


----------



## jenny70

Poor Mama Kitty!  Healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Candice0985

Feel better little Mama Cat!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear! Hope they can get some strong antibiotics into her!


----------



## poopsie

best wishes for the vet trip today


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty is at the vet's now.  I hate the waiting to hear that she is OK and ready to come back home.  

Thank you for the mojo.


----------



## clevercat

More healing thoughts being sent, Mama Kitty!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope they call you soon! Hopefully she will be groggy enough you can get some extra meds in her too.


----------



## poopsie

Any news?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Any news?



Not yet.  They just got back from the afternoon break.  I'm trying to be patient, but it isn't easy.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Not yet.  They just got back from the afternoon break.  I'm trying to be patient, but it isn't easy.





awwwwww geeze. I was trying to factor in the time difference, thinking there ought to be something by now.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> awwwwww geeze. I was trying to factor in the time difference, thinking there ought to be something by now.



Mama is home now and still a little loopy from the drugs.  They cleaned out the abscess and expect it to heal well now that all the yucky is gone and she has the antibiotics on board.  If tonight goes well she should be able to go out to catch the afternoon sunbeams tomorrow.

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Mama is home now and still a little loopy from the drugs.  They cleaned out the abscess and expect it to heal well now that all the yucky is gone and she has the antibiotics on board.  If tonight goes well she should be able to go out to catch the afternoon sunbeams tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers for her.




Great news!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad you had such a good eye and were able to catch it before it got too bad!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mama is home now and still a little loopy from the drugs. They cleaned out the abscess and expect it to heal well now that all the yucky is gone and she has the antibiotics on board. If tonight goes well she should be able to go out to catch the afternoon sunbeams tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers for her.


 
So glad she's home! Well done, Mama Kitty, for being such a brave girl.


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty has potty mouth!  

She has eaten and seems to be recovered from the anesthesia.  We are supposed to be pushing 70 this afternoon, so I'm hoping to let her out after lunch when the neighborhood is quiet and the sun will be warm.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty has potty mouth!
> 
> She has eaten and seems to be recovered from the anesthesia.  We are supposed to be pushing 70 this afternoon, so I'm hoping to let her out after lunch when the neighborhood is quiet and the sun will be warm.






What did she say?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> What did she say?



:censor:

My translation skills are not great, but I think it was something about the Monarch of large upholstered seating furniture and small hardware fastners, my mother is not the person I thought she was, the timing of my parent's marriage and my birth, and a few other medical procedures that she would do  to me if she could put me in a box and drive to the vet's.  I would blame it on the drugs from yesterday, but I think she was pretty sober when she said the mean things.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe she will be reminded at lunch time that you are the giver of yum stuff.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> :censor:
> 
> My translation skills are not great, but I think it was something about the Monarch of large upholstered seating furniture and small hardware fastners, my mother is not the person I thought she was, the timing of my parent's marriage and my birth, and a few other medical procedures that she would do  to me if she could put me in a box and drive to the vet's.  I would blame it on the drugs from yesterday, but I think she was pretty sober when she said the mean things.



:lolots:


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> :censor:
> 
> My translation skills are not great, but I think it was something about the Monarch of large upholstered seating furniture and small hardware fastners, my mother is not the person I thought she was, the timing of my parent's marriage and my birth, and a few other medical procedures that she would do  to me if she could put me in a box and drive to the vet's.  I would blame it on the drugs from yesterday, but I think she was pretty sober when she said the mean things.






:giggles:


----------



## poopsie

How is Momma doing today?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is Momma doing today?



Mama Kitty is not happy.  It looked like her surgery cuts were not healing as expected, so I took her back to the vet this afternoon for a check.  She seems to have removed many stitches, so the flap was opening up a bigger space than expected.  She is still healing OK, but not well enough to risk letting her go back outside.  We are planning that she will spend the weekend inside for more healing and to miss the worst of the snow storm that should be hitting tomorrow night.  Even if there is still some snow left on Sunday, it will be cleaner than the dirt and leaves out there now.  She also got a booster ABX shot. 
 :rain:

And to put the frosting on her cupcakes, when I was trying to put her back in the tub, I slipped and dropped the trap straight down with a crash.  She seems OK, but I'm sure she was scared by the noise.  I'll probably have purple knees in the morning.


----------



## poopsie

Oh geeze........you poor things


----------



## clevercat

Awww, having done that myself I (quite literally) feel your pain! Still, if you have to have bruises, purple is such a pretty colour 
I hope Mama forgives you (pssst, cooked chikkin will help) and that your owies aren't too bad.
Let's hope today is better for both of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> :censor:
> 
> My translation skills are not great, but I think it was something about the Monarch of large upholstered seating furniture and small hardware fastners, my mother is not the person I thought she was, the timing of my parent's marriage and my birth, and a few other medical procedures that she would do  to me if she could put me in a box and drive to the vet's.  I would blame it on the drugs from yesterday, but I think she was pretty sober when she said the mean things.



Lol


----------



## buzzytoes

You're really trying to make Mama Cat hate you aren't you?


----------



## cats n bags

Mama Kitty is back in her home now.  

She took a while to leave the trap, which surprised me.  Sissy was waiting for her and they greeted each other before Mama took off for the hole in the fence to the neighbor's yard.  I hope she will be back in a few hours for dinner.  I usually fix their supper between 3 and 4 so they can eat  while it is still a little warm and get tucked into bed before dark.

The next snow storm is planned for Monday night, so she should get a couple of sunny afternoons before she has to deal with snowy weather again.  

The surgery seems to be healing well now, so keeping her inside was just going to stress her more than help her heal.  She may disagree, but I think she did need the extra time inside to get well enough to be outside again.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Mama Kitty is back in her home now.
> 
> She took a while to leave the trap, which surprised me.  Sissy was waiting for her and they greeted each other before Mama took off for the hole in the fence to the neighbor's yard.  I hope she will be back in a few hours for dinner.  I usually fix their supper between 3 and 4 so they can eat  while it is still a little warm and get tucked into bed before dark.
> 
> The next snow storm is planned for Monday night, so she should get a couple of sunny afternoons before she has to deal with snowy weather again.
> 
> The surgery seems to be healing well now, so *keeping her inside was just going to stress her more than help her heal.*  She may disagree, but I think she did need the extra time inside to get well enough to be outside again.





I can imagine! I'm glad that she is doing better. Maybe things there can settle down a bit now


----------



## clevercat

Yay Mama Kitty! Hopefully she won't teach her outdoor friends any of those potty mouth words she was using last week!


----------



## cats n bags

Mama skipped dinner last night, but all 3 of them were waiting for me this morning.  Sissy was really grabby about the food, so I had to go out there to avoid her swats. Everyone said they were starving and had not been fed for at least 6 months, maybe longer...

Mama didn't run away, but did keep a few yards between us.  She actually seemed happy to see me!   The surgery site looked pretty good too.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mama skipped dinner last night, but all 3 of them were waiting for me this morning.  Sissy was really grabby about the food, so I had to go out there to avoid her swats. Everyone said they were starving and had not been fed for at least 6 months, maybe longer...
> 
> Mama didn't run away, but did keep a few yards between us.  She actually seemed happy to see me!   The surgery site looked pretty good too.



Yay! So pleased to see this update - I was wondering what Mama would be like once back in teh wild


----------



## poopsie

So glad that she is doing well


----------



## cats n bags

We had a little snow last night.  Can you find the fort?

I have not had snow pile up against the back door in years.  This morning I had 3 starving ferals standing in the snow wondering where their food was.  I had to scoop the snow with a dust pan in order to give them a space to eat and find their fresh water bowl.  

They always have the bird bath, but prefer fresh water with their breakfast.  They are not spoiled much.


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like you got about twice what we did. Love the little footy prints around the water!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Looks like you got about twice what we did. Love the little footy prints around the water!



We have at least 6 inches right now, but it is still a blizzard out there.  I really want to go shovel and clear out their space.  Normally the sidewalk along the house is snow-free so they follow the house to keep dry.  This morning, it's all drifted, but still less snow that out in the yard area.  I don't see much point in going out now because it is so windy.  I want to encourage them to stay in Fort Feral and not go wandering right now.


----------



## cats n bags

Kitten Snoodles!



https://flic.kr/p/BjvM2R https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

I often find the cats sleeping in random spots in the living room and kitchen.  Last year, I was walking barefoot and noticed these spots were a lot warmer than the rest of the floor.  The lightbulb clicked on, and I remembered that the furnace ducts in the basement run under the floors in those spaces.  This trio is Shorty, Fuzzy, and Ralph.

This was just too cute not to post...



https://flic.kr/p/BPLNPS https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

Holy Moley dem kittenz got BIG!!!!!!  Look at all that orange floofiness. 

Speaking of floofiness how is Mr Kitty


----------



## jenny70

Awww, so sweet!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Holy Moley dem kittenz got BIG!!!!!!  Look at all that orange floofiness.
> 
> Speaking of floofiness how is Mr Kitty



The Dust Bunny  is doing well.  Some of the kittens have started sleeping with him and following him around.  The poor guy isn't sure what to do with them.  I think he is still adjusting to life as a former single, unwanted, Feral getting dropped into a large colony of kitties that think he is wonderful and special.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> The Dust Bunny  is doing well.  Some of the kittens have started sleeping with him and following him around.  The poor guy isn't sure what to do with them.  I think he is still adjusting to life as a former single, unwanted, Feral getting dropped into a large colony of kitties that think he is wonderful and special.






Awwwwwwwww......................I bet he wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## cats n bags

Please send some healing mojo to Stinky.  She hasn't been feeling well for the past 2 days and the vet couldn't find anything other than some gingivitis.  The ABX seem to help her gums, but she still isn't eating as much as I would like, and seems to be a little bit "off" lately.

Thanks,


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Please send some healing mojo to Stinky.  She hasn't been feeling well for the past 2 days and the vet couldn't find anything other than some gingivitis.  The ABX seem to help her gums, but she still isn't eating as much as I would like, and seems to be a little bit "off" lately.
> 
> Thanks,



Sending lots of love, hugs and good thoughts from everyone here st BBT - for both of you, as I know how worried you'll be. Please get better quickly, Miss Stinky!


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts to ms stinky


----------



## buzzytoes

Feel better Stinkums!


----------



## poopsie

Get well soon Miss Stinks


----------



## jenny70

Feel better soon Stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you everyone.  Stinky is doing better today.  She is still mad about the banana medicine, but she did eat some of her old food.

Merry Christmas to everyone from Stinkums Manor.


----------



## clevercat

Yay Stinkerbelle! Keep eating, little girl!


----------



## poopsie

:::::::::::snicker:::::::::::: Stinkerbelle:::::::::::::snicker:::::::::::::::


----------



## clevercat

So how was Christmas at Stinkums Manor?


----------



## cats n bags

Christmas was fairly quiet at Stinkums Manor.  It was pretty cold, and we got snow in the afternoon.  Sandy Paws did stop by with a few little gifts.

The Ferals got new winter bowls that were weighted and won't blow away or slide off the porch.  These are plastic so we don't have to worry about frozen metal ones.  This was their first official Christmas.  



https://flic.kr/p/C4LKUQ https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Fuzzy had to check out all of the gifts, even the ones that were not for her!



https://flic.kr/p/CvUdji https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Unkle Trix also celebrated his first Christmas.  Last year I didn't even know if he survived the big freeze.



https://flic.kr/p/C4LKZu https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Jumpin Jack Flash ended up stealing all of the toys for himself.  



https://flic.kr/p/CoBcLM https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

The Ferals look so good! 
I still can't get over how spectacularly those tittins have grown


----------



## cats n bags

Uncle Trix's brother Punkin Man was here this morning!

He actually looked pretty good, but didn't let me see his rear view to check for peanuts or not.  I hope he was fixed and looks good because he lives in a house with people.  He doesn't have torn ears, so maybe he got lucky and moved inside with someone.


----------



## buzzytoes

How nice of him to stop by so you can see how he is being treated! Did Uncle Trix see him through the window?


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> How nice of him to stop by so you can see how he is being treated! Did Uncle Trix see him through the window?



No, I think I scared the Punkin Man when I tried to open the back door so they could see each other.  I had not seen Punkin since early last summer and had given him up for gone.  The neighbors across the street are getting a new roof today, so I think it has all of the outside cats upset with the noise, strangers, and activities.

We might have a snow storm coming this weekend, so I may have an easier time keeping track of everyone.  Big Guy has been away since I put a new bubble over his window well last weekend.  He had moved in under the old broken one, and when he shattered it to bits, I had to get a new one installed before we had any more bad weather.  He stopped by last night and we had a good visit over his dinner.  Mama was the only one here early this morning, but it looked like 2 of the bowls had food missing when I saw Punkn checking them out.


----------



## cats n bags

Meet Punkin Man



https://flic.kr/p/CG85LA https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Punkin Man was waiting for me this morning, along with Mama Kitty.  He is still very shy, but he didn't run away when I took the breakfast out.  He seems to get along with Mama and Sissy, but I don't think they are comfortable with him being here,

I got back from the grocery run before the storm, and found him sitting in the back.  I have left the door open, and Trix seems to remember him, but I'm not sure how well they know each other after a year apart.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Meet Punkin Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/CG85LA https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> Punkin Man was waiting for me this morning, along with Mama Kitty.  He is still very shy, but he didn't run away when I took the breakfast out.  He seems to get along with Mama and Sissy, but I don't think they are comfortable with him being here,
> 
> 
> 
> I got back from the grocery run before the storm, and found him sitting in the back.  I have left the door open, and Trix seems to remember him, but I'm not sure how well they know each other after a year apart.




Hai Mr Punkin! HAY! Maybe Miss Stinky would like another orange boize to play wiff?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hai Mr Punkin! HAY! Maybe Miss Stinky would like another orange boize to play wiff?



Stinky seems to like Ralph, but I think he is the only one that she will play with since he lets her win.  The other boys play too rough for her taste.  It has really helped to have the kittens to keep Uncle Trix from being such a jerk.  

I don't know what Trix and Punkin Man would be like if they were together again.  Punkin was always more friendly than Trix was when they were kittens in the wild.  I'll have to see how long Punkin Man sticks around this time.  I hope he understands that there is no free food around here, and that he will be making a "donation to the cause" if he has not already done so.  He is being very careful about flashing his hiney around right now.


----------



## poopsie

Punkin is so handsome


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow Punkin Man looks just like my childhood cat Softy. Wish I had a pic to post for comparison!


----------



## cats n bags

The last blizzard seems to have brought us a new lodger to Fort Ferals.  There is a very intact tom with a massive head coming by for breakfast, and he has come out of the fort a few mornings.  I guess he is Big Mo because he is a moo-cow tux.

Mama seems afraid of him and runs off when he comes out.  Big Guy hasn't been around early as usual, and even Sissy seems unhappy to have him here and won't eat if he comes up to the porch.  Sissy did come out of the fort this morning, but used a different entrance than Big Mo came from a bit later.  I assume they were sleeping in different shelters under the tarp.  Mama was waiting on the porch, so I don't know if she and Big Guy are sleeping somewhere else.  I think Big Guy is staying somewhere else since I fixed the window bubble a few weeks ago.  I'm sure the window well was warm when it had have of the cover, but I really need to have a whole cover to keep snow and water out of the wells so it doesn't leak into the basement.

I know I need to keep him coming long enough to trap him, but I don't like seeing my other Ferals upset.  Mama, Big Guy, Sissy, and Punkin Man are all family members, and I think they are bonded to each other.  Mama's family seems to be changing their routine to avoid this guy, and I don't like it.

Have any of the other TNR trappers seen this in their colonies, and does the trespasser usually leave after TNR, or does he get to join the colony?  I wish I could TNR the :censor: that still has an intact female kitten factory a few blocks over.


----------



## cats n bags

I've been outwitted by a Feral tomcat.  I set the trap, waited, waited, waited some more, and then he took his balls and left.  

The Mama, Sissy, and Big Guy took advantage of me and ate my bait because they seem to know how the string trigger works.  They did make the Punkin Man watch them enjoying their own breakfast.  His own mother was one of 'em. 

At least they are friendly with Punkin Man.  I think Big Mo scared them because they quit coming around after he showed up.  He left after I started leaving the trap outside, so while I'm sorry I didn't catch him, I am very happy to see him gone and the Feral Family back to enjoying their yard again.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've been outwitted by a Feral tomcat.  I set the trap, waited, waited, waited some more, and then he took his balls and left.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mama, Sissy, and Big Guy took advantage of me and ate my bait because they seem to know how the string trigger works.  They did make the Punkin Man watch them enjoying their own breakfast.  His own mother was one of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are friendly with Punkin Man.  I think Big Mo scared them because they quit coming around after he showed up.  He left after I started leaving the trap outside, so while I'm sorry I didn't catch him, I am very happy to see him gone and the Feral Family back to enjoying their yard again.




*snort* those ferals, little minxes. I guess, in his mind,  a bowl of gushy food was just not quite a fair exchange for a pair of peanuts lol. At least Team Feral can go back to enjoying their Fort in peace now.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *snort* those ferals, little minxes. I guess, in his mind,  a bowl of gushy food was just not quite a fair exchange for a pair of peanuts lol. At least Team Feral can go back to enjoying their Fort in peace now.



It was actually some of that Fancy Feast fish stuff that Tidy Cats puts samples of in the litter tubs.  I don't feed it to my inside guys, but it has always worked well for me as bait.  It really stinks, and has big chunks of fish in a runny broth.

Punkin ate the liquid sprinkled around the trap, but just wouldn't go in for the meats.  I hope he watched Sissy go in and eat the chunks and not get caught.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Punkin Man you clever Tom. She will get your peanuts yet young man, don't you doubt it!


----------



## clevercat

Happy Balentimes to Miss Stinky, Miss Stinky's Mum an' eberyone at Stinkums Manor. With loves from Mr Murphy Edward Clevercat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Happy Balentimes to Miss Stinky, Miss Stinky's Mum an' eberyone at Stinkums Manor. With loves from Mr Murphy Edward Clevercat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3273257



_Hay!  Murphy!  

Happy Balentimes to you too!  My mum was all swoonin' and faint when she saw you. 

I hope you all had a good snoodle today and the snow furies an' such didn't berry Doris in her little house.  Did yer mum get her teh "Tucky Fried Chikkin" to make up fer cookin' her bed?  We felt purty sorry when we heard dat.  Dustbunny sez dem warm houzes are special fer wild things.  

We tried to send Mr. Kitty  to you but he sucked all teh jooce outta battery in clicky box.

Luv, Stinky 


_


----------



## cats n bags

After getting the camera batteries all charged up, we can haz some tuna cake!

Jumpin Jack Flash



https://flic.kr/p/DYFfYj https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Mr. Kitty on the cat walk



https://flic.kr/p/DAC9GX https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

The Big Guy



https://flic.kr/p/DGZxrN https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Stinky, of course...



https://flic.kr/p/Dcoby3 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Mama Kitty



https://flic.kr/p/DcHxEH https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Breakfast--Look Ma, almost no snow!



https://flic.kr/p/DYFfZG https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

Cuteness Oberload! Mr Kitty is one hunka-chunka cutie-pie. Lookit Stinky! Lookit Jack! And my goodness, Mama Kitty is - umm - round, isn't she? But very beautiful  As is Big Guy. I can see him becoming an Inside Guy one day...


----------



## dusty paws

mama kitty is so gorgeous! and mr. big guy is big! love seeing them all - thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Cuteness Oberload! Mr Kitty is one hunka-chunka cutie-pie. Lookit Stinky! Lookit Jack! And my goodness, Mama Kitty is - umm - round, isn't she? But very beautiful  As is Big Guy. I can see him becoming an Inside Guy one day...



The Ferals  are all much rounder than they were last year when I started the TNR for them.  I did the last one of the main group on Valentine's day 2015, ans Sissy took off to start her family about the same time.  Part of the shape is the winter coat, and some is the extra fat layer for insulation that they will lose when it gets warm again.  They sure don't look like starving ferals any longer.

I think Big Guy would like to move inside, but I'm not sure the tame cats would let him stay without fighting.  He is starting to cuddle with me on the bench outside now, and really likes to be held tight against me.  He seems very bonded with Mama Kitty, so I would hate to bring in one without the other.  When I watch them outside together, they remind me of Fonda and Hepburn in the Golden Pond movie.  I'm pretty sure she calls him an "old poop" when they are sitting out in the garden watching the grass growing.  I think Sissy wants in too, but still won't let me touch her.  She wants to trade houses more than live with me inside my house.


----------



## Sappho

cats n bags said:


> After getting the camera batteries all charged up, we can haz some tuna cake!
> 
> Jumpin Jack Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Kitty on the cat walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky, of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast--Look Ma, almost no snow!



Gorgeous kitties! Two of your kitties look exactly like the two that I have recently lost....they reminded me how beautiful they were.


----------



## poopsie

Those are wonderful pics! 


Mama Kitty reminds me of Miss Adrian.


----------



## cats n bags

I actually got a picture of Mama and Big Guy a bit ago.  Don't they look just like a little old couple sitting together on the bench?



https://flic.kr/p/DZkt4W https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I actually got a picture of Mama and Big Guy a bit ago.  Don't they look just like a little old couple sitting together on the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/DZkt4W https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




Aww they really love each other [emoji177]


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG the pic of Mama and Big Guy is precious!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I actually got a picture of Mama and Big Guy a bit ago.  Don't they look just like a little old couple sitting together on the bench?






True love at its best


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I actually got a picture of Mama and Big Guy a bit ago.  Don't they look just like a little old couple sitting together on the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/DZkt4W https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/



They are adorable! they definitely can't be separated, I think they would probably prefer to stay outdoors as a bonded pair then be separated. They really do look like a sweet old married couple


----------



## dusty paws

oh they are too cute! what a great shot cats.


----------



## pukasonqo

cats n bags said:


> I actually got a picture of Mama and Big Guy a bit ago.  Don't they look just like a little old couple sitting together on the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1495/24934038872_d8128c3343_z.jpghttps://flic.kr/p/DZkt4W https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




love this pic, is very evocative...[emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

https://flic.kr/p/EanT3Y https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

I have never seen a snoodle in the wild before.


----------



## buzzytoes

These two are just beyond adorable.


----------



## poopsie

So precious!


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> https://flic.kr/p/EanT3Y https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> I have never seen a snoodle in the wild before.



O.M.G these two are beyond words they are so sweet! How nice would it be if we could find a home for these two together? Cats- do you think they would be adoptable as a pair?


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> O.M.G these two are beyond words they are so sweet! How nice would it be if we could find a home for these two together? Cats- do you think they would be adoptable as a pair?



Mama is still very shy, and I don't know how she would do even if I brought both of them into the house.  Sissy is also close to the group, but her relationship with Mama and Big Guy is different.  I really think she is Mama's daughter based on the way they all interact with each other.  I think the 3 of them would need to go together since they all depend on each other for survival outside.  

Sissy is starting to get more comfortable with me, but I still get swats if she gets too close.

Big Guy has turned into a lap sitter outside.  I think he would adjust quickly to inside, if the current crew would agree to having him inside.

I've heard that ferals sometimes bond well with their caretaker, but are still too wild for other people to handle them.  I think they have accepted me as part of their family, but I'm  not a full-fledged member of their group.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Mama is still very shy, and I don't know how she would do even if I brought both of them into the house.  Sissy is also close to the group, but her relationship with Mama and Big Guy is different.  I really think she is Mama's daughter based on the way they all interact with each other.  I think the 3 of them would need to go together since they all depend on each other for survival outside.
> 
> Sissy is starting to get more comfortable with me, but I still get swats if she gets too close.
> 
> Big Guy has turned into a lap sitter outside.  I think he would adjust quickly to inside, if the current crew would agree to having him inside.
> 
> I've heard that ferals sometimes bond well with their caretaker, but are still too wild for other people to handle them.  I think they have accepted me as part of their family, but I'm  not a full-fledged member of their group.


They are just so cute, i'm glad the 3 of them have each other and obviously you to care for them. I hope they stay safe and sound on your property! Don't wander little ones!

my feral guy known as GingerCat is really sweet, he trusts me now after feeding him for 2 years. I pet him and he mews and rubs against my legs but he doesn't trust anyone else he just bolts if he sees anyone else besides me. it makes me sad because he doesn't have any family, there's no other cats in my neighbourhood besides him. It makes me wish he had a controlled feral community so he could have some family, I wonder if he's lonely?  I'd also love to find him a home...maybe one day he'll allow me to help him that much more....


----------



## poopsie

Ferals are something else. IIRC it has been stated here that you can only help them as much as they will let you. Miss Adrian has been here for 10-12 years. I can pet her----but only with one hand. And when she has had enough i will know it. Part of her wants to come inside. On numerous occasions I have opened the door and let her cautiously wander around inside. She has always chosen to return outside. She will cry at the door like she wants in, but I know that isn't really it. While Boo was alive he was her friend. He was truly an indoor/outdoor cat, spending his time equally with her and us. When he died she lost her only companion----I am a poor substitute at best. The past few weeks I thought she might have found another kitty ---a creamsicle boy----- to spend time with, but he is new on the scene and I have only seen him a few times. Perhaps Big Guy could be an indoor/outdoor kitty if Mama is committed to the outdoor life?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Ferals are something else. IIRC it has been stated here that you can only help them as much as they will let you. Miss Adrian has been here for 10-12 years. I can pet her----but only with one hand. And when she has had enough i will know it. Part of her wants to come inside. On numerous occasions I have opened the door and let her cautiously wander around inside. She has always chosen to return outside. She will cry at the door like she wants in, but I know that isn't really it. While Boo was alive he was her friend. He was truly an indoor/outdoor cat, spending his time equally with her and us. When he died she lost her only companion----I am a poor substitute at best. The past few weeks I thought she might have found another kitty ---a creamsicle boy----- to spend time with, but he is new on the scene and I have only seen him a few times. Perhaps Big Guy could be an indoor/outdoor kitty if Mama is committed to the outdoor life?



Big Guy is FIV+ and I am afraid he and Mr. Kitty might not want to share the house.  I think the old ladies might also object, and they are too old to be fighting with anyone.  Trix still likes to poke at some of the girls because he gets such a reaction out of them.   

I think if it was just Trix and the Kittens, we could do it, maybe even bringing in both of the momcats.  They were all family and still seem to recognize each other.  The all enjoy spending time together with the back door between them.

The feral family really takes care of each other outside, and in the winter, having 3 cats piled into the fort gives them the warmth they need for those sub-zero days and nights.

I wish Miss Adrian would be more willing to move in and stay with you.  If creamsicle will stick around, and doesn't have peanuts, he might be friends with her in time.  Is he the only other cat that hangs around outside now?


----------



## buzzytoes

My grandmother must have fed her feral kitty GC (for Grey Cat, very original) for a good ten years before she died. She would let you pet her occasionally and every once in awhile she would come just inside the sliding door but that was it. Nana still had a framed pic of GC when she died a couple years ago, even though GC had been gone for probably 20 years.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> https://flic.kr/p/EanT3Y https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a snoodle in the wild before.




I've never seen cats snoodle like that before. It's the cutest thing!


----------



## poopsie

How is everyone at Casa Stinkums?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How is everyone at Casa Stinkums?



I was going to say everything was fine, but...

I was just looking out the back door to see if the ferals were hungry yet, and saw Sissy dozing on the door mat.  A helicopter happened to fly over, and Sissy carefully snuck over to the fort and went under the tarp.  I'm not sure why she would have a guilty conscience and worry about the black helicopters, but she must be up to some kind of no good cat stuff...


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I was going to say everything was fine, but...
> 
> I was just looking out the back door to see if the ferals were hungry yet, and saw Sissy dozing on the door mat.  A helicopter happened to fly over, and Sissy carefully snuck over to the fort and went under the tarp.  I'm not sure why she would have a guilty conscience and worry about the black helicopters, but she must be up to some kind of no good cat stuff...






Maybe she just doesn't like anything flying over head...................I can soooooo relate


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Maybe she just doesn't like anything flying over head...................I can soooooo relate



I've never noticed them showing any concern about flying machines.  Sissy didn't run like she was afraid though.  It looked more like she was trying to act all casual, nothing to see here people, just walkin through, nope, I didn't do anything, just going to go back in the fort and continue my napping...  I wonder if she tagged the neighbor's garden or something.

My neighborhood doesn't get a lot of chopper traffic in the winter, but in the summer, the police stay pretty busy flying around the area.  We used to get a lot of life-flight traffic until the hospital moved away from this part of town.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've never noticed them showing any concern about flying machines.  Sissy didn't run like she was afraid though.  It looked more like she was trying to act all casual, nothing to see here people, just walkin through, nope, I didn't do anything, just going to go back in the fort and continue my napping...  I wonder if she tagged the neighbor's garden or something.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood doesn't get a lot of chopper traffic in the winter, but in the summer, the police stay pretty busy flying around the area.  We used to get a lot of life-flight traffic until the hospital moved away from this part of town.




Lol at Sissy, Little Miss Nonchalant [emoji4]


----------



## cats n bags

Well, this week the tiny bebe tittins go away forever  



https://flic.kr/p/rSFuRo https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

About a year ago this week, Sissy disappeared fat and came back skinny.  

Several weeks later she showed up with 5 little monsters.

This week, the wee beasties graduate into full-blown, bona-fide CATS!

_we will now pause for a moment of silence to remember this event...at least until we hear the loud crash coming from the kitchen...._


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Well, this week the tiny bebe tittins go away forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/rSFuRo https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
> 
> 
> 
> About a year ago this week, Sissy disappeared fat and came back skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Several weeks later she showed up with 5 little monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> This week, the wee beasties graduate into full-blown, bona-fide CATS!
> 
> 
> 
> _we will now pause for a moment of silence to remember this event...at least until we hear the loud crash coming from the kitchen...._




*snort* like Angel's tittins, Sissy's wee bebes will always be kittens to me. Happy Nearly Burfday, kids!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww throwback tittens!! To think they are all growed up now. Happy Birthday babies!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Happy Birthday to the floofy tittens! you're now adult babycats


----------



## poopsie

LOL----we call them 'juniors'. No longer tittins but not full blown cats


----------



## cats n bags

https://flic.kr/p/Fg96tu https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

I caught the Ferals Loafin' on the porch after breakfast a few days ago.  

Today we have snow.  Big Guy almost got loose in the house this morning.  I was trying to scoop the snow off their mat so they didn't have to eat in the snow, and he must have slipped in behind me when I stepped out.  I was trying to close the storm door, but it felt "soft"  I turned around and found him squished between the doors.  If he had been on the other side of the house door, he would have pushed it open into the house, and I don't know what adventures we would have had...


----------



## dusty paws

what a lovely trio of loafs!


----------



## buzzytoes

You might have had a Berzerker on the loose in the house!! No denying the genes in that family is there?


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> what a lovely trio of loafs!



They are meatloaf kitties fer sure.  If you could drizzle some ketchup over their backs and add a few green pepper rings, they would look just like dinner.


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> You might have had a Berzerker on the loose in the house!! No denying the genes in that family is there?



I'm pretty sure that Sissy is from Mama's first litter that my neighbors found in their window well (my Vet adopted one of the sisters they caught later that day).  She would be Trix's older sister since he was from Mama's fall litter. 

I'm not sure where Big Guy fits in the family tree.  He turned up after Trix and his litter got caught in the big freeze as kittens.  I don't know if he is the father of the 5 Sissy kittens, but he has stuck with the girls since last year.  He doesn't have the sweet face that seems to run in Mama's family either.  He was the one that brought Trix and Punkin Man back to the yard when I started trapping last year.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Easter to everyone at Stinkums Manor!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Happy Easter to everyone at Stinkums Manor!



Happy Easter to BBT.  This is our Blizzard from Wednesday, and we just got more snow today.  The ferals are not happy.  I did get most of their catio cleared a little bit ago, but they still want to go play in their grass and work on their tans.  If the snow is really done for the weekend, they might get to sit on the chairs and tables to catch some PM rays.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Happy Easter to BBT.  This is our Blizzard from Wednesday, and we just got more snow today.  The ferals are not happy.  I did get most of their catio cleared a little bit ago, but they still want to go play in their grass and work on their tans.  If the snow is really done for the weekend, they might get to sit on the chairs and tables to catch some PM rays.




I am SO envious. Over here, Storm Kate (why do they name these things and - Livvie would like to know - when will there be a Storm Liver Pie?) is about to arrive, so nothing but torrential rain for BBT until Tuesday. 

Hay! Miss Stinker! Your new sister-in-orinje, Maddie Cottontail would like to know if you approved of her *ahem* Easter Egg Hunt? [emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am SO envious. Over here, Storm Kate (why do they name these things and - Livvie would like to know - when will there be a Storm Liver Pie?) is about to arrive, so nothing but torrential rain for BBT until Tuesday.
> 
> Hay! Miss Stinker! Your new sister-in-orinje, Maddie Cottontail would like to know if you approved of her *ahem* Easter Egg Hunt? [emoji74]



Miss Stinker is not amused by Choklit Easter Eggs.  The kittens, Ralph and Fuzzy like to scatter their own "eggs" around the house, and we have "found" more than a few early in the morning before the caffeine kicks in.  I'm seriously considering taking some little fuzzy butts to the vet to get their britches shaved off.  Fuzzy likes to play with the little marbles, and even when they were in the pen, was most likely to fish one out of the box if she wanted to play with one.


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't believe how much snow you guys got last week. They said the last time DIA closed was 2006. I have a friend flying out of there next week and she is freaked out that snow is in the forecast again. They have been closing I-80 across Wyo at the drop of a hat this winter. Hope it all melts quickly for the ferals!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I can't believe how much snow you guys got last week. They said the last time DIA closed was 2006. I have a friend flying out of there next week and she is freaked out that snow is in the forecast again. They have been closing I-80 across Wyo at the drop of a hat this winter. Hope it all melts quickly for the ferals!



If your friend isn't down to Denver already, she might want to start trying to get here now.  I think the storm will be north this time.  I really like the weather information for this TV station, and the interactive radar is pretty cool.  You can move it around to other places if you don't want Denver radar.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/weather/forecast-parent/forecast/denver-weather-forecast-and-colorado-forecast

The airport doesn't usually close, but the last storm knocked out the power so they couldn't fuel the planes and do the de-icing.  Usually they close or slow things down because they put it out by Nebraska and the ground blizzards make it dangerous to get from the city out to the airport.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> If your friend isn't down to Denver already, she might want to start trying to get here now.  I think the storm will be north this time.  I really like the weather information for this TV station, and the interactive radar is pretty cool.  You can move it around to other places if you don't want Denver radar.
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/wea...denver-weather-forecast-and-colorado-forecast
> 
> The airport doesn't usually close, but the last storm knocked out the power so they couldn't fuel the planes and do the de-icing.  Usually they close or slow things down because they put it out by Nebraska and the ground blizzards make it dangerous to get from the city out to the airport.


They can't leave until Wednesday because her husband is working I think. They are all supposed to go to a concert tomorrow, then she flies out Thurs by herself to New Orleans. The way it is coming down here, they have probably already closed the Interstate. Visibility was probably like half a mile this morning.


----------



## cats n bags

https://www.thedodo.com/parody-video-adele-cats-1714643706.html

We stealed dis from teh cat fixit place.  

Luv Stinky  an Mr. Kitty


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> https://www.thedodo.com/parody-video-adele-cats-1714643706.html
> 
> 
> 
> We stealed dis from teh cat fixit place.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv Stinky  an Mr. Kitty




Miss Stinky - New Mama is watchin' that song an' such an' she's all cryin' baby tears. Mebbe ai taeks this opportunity to gets some chikkin from her...
Love
Miss Madelaine Cottontail

Pee Ess Thanks for posting!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh that makes me want to go bring home 1000 tittens!!


----------



## clevercat

You know, it's been about a bazillion years since Mr Kitty made an appearance here...Just sayin' [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> You know, it's been about a bazillion years since Mr Kitty made an appearance here...Just sayin' [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> You know, it's been about a bazillion years since Mr Kitty made an appearance here...Just sayin' [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]





poopsie said:


>







Who lookin' for me?  I been bizzy sleepin' in Mum's knittin' chair so teeny bebe tittins don't git kittin dibbies all ober it.  Little twits keeps makin' teh trubbles lately.   

https://flic.kr/p/FAG3VB https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## jenny70

Mr. Kitty you look so soft and floofy!


----------



## poopsie

How are the ferals doing?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> How are the ferals doing?



The Ferals are doing pretty well...considering...

Last week was all a mix of cold, rainy, snowing, cloudy weather so most of the time they were holed up in the fort.  Today we have nice sunny weather with enough chill that they can enjoy working on their tans and not get overheated.  This morning they were all on their benches facing the sunrise and seemed pretty happy.  

Poor Big Guy got a punch in the nose a couple of weeks ago, resulting in an abscess.  I was able to get a good picture and the vet was kind enough to let him have some ABX without making a trip to the vet.  The dude is still feral, but I can handle him.  I'm not sure if he would have been so polite at the vet though.  After the week of 'naner squirts before meals, he has his old face back again, and I think the snuffles are gone with the swelling too.  He was not happy about taking his meds, and now I have white spit marks on the patio and bench.  

I don't know if he was hit with friendly fire from one of the girls, or if he went after one of the few toms that still pass through and might have punched him in the nose.  :boxing:


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> The Ferals are doing pretty well...considering...
> 
> Last week was all a mix of cold, rainy, snowing, cloudy weather so most of the time they were holed up in the fort.  Today we have nice sunny weather with enough chill that they can enjoy working on their tans and not get overheated.  This morning they were all on their benches facing the sunrise and seemed pretty happy.
> 
> Poor Big Guy got a punch in the nose a couple of weeks ago, resulting in an abscess.  I was able to get a good picture and the vet was kind enough to let him have some ABX without making a trip to the vet.  The dude is still feral, but I can handle him.  I'm not sure if he would have been so polite at the vet though.  After the week of 'naner squirts before meals, he has his old face back again, and I think the snuffles are gone with the swelling too.  He was not happy about taking his meds, and now I have white spit marks on the patio and bench.
> 
> I don't know if he was hit with friendly fire from one of the girls, or if he went after one of the few toms that still pass through and might have punched him in the nose.  :boxing:





Awwwwww........................poor fella. 

I had a vet help me with Adrian like that. It was hard to get a photo of her wound.  Oh those ferals


----------



## cats n bags

After seeing Auntie Clever's post about Angel's Kittens turning 3 shortly, I looked back and found that May 12th of last year was the day Sissy brought her motley crew over to Fort Ferals and took over the back yard.  We will be celebrating the trappiversary over the US Memorial Weekend.  This year has really flown by.

This morning is pretty cool and cloudy, and I noticed 3 rather chubby ferals  playing kitten games in the back yard.  Big Guy may be the funniest because he is not at all flexible and tends to lose control of his bouncy kitten jumping.  Mama and Sissy seem to know better, and stick to chasing across the grass and up the locust tree.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> After seeing Auntie Clever's post about Angel's Kittens turning 3 shortly, I looked back and found that May 12th of last year was the day Sissy brought her motley crew over to Fort Ferals and took over the back yard.  We will be celebrating the trappiversary over the US Memorial Weekend.  This year has really flown by.
> 
> This morning is pretty cool and cloudy, and I noticed 3 rather chubby ferals  playing kitten games in the back yard.  Big Guy may be the funniest because he is not at all flexible and tends to lose control of his bouncy kitten jumping.  Mama and Sissy seem to know better, and stick to chasing across the grass and up the locust tree.





Sounds like happy cats. They are very lucky to have chosen you


----------



## clevercat

Just checking in on Stinkums Manor - how's everyone doing?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just checking in on Stinkums Manor - how's everyone doing?



Things are fairly calm at Stinkums Manor.  Would you believe this is the first Trappiversary for Sissy and her Kittens?  Last year I caught Sissy in the morning, took her for her spay and got the kittens over the weekend.

I can't believe that they have been with me for a whole year, and can't remember life without the wee beasties tearin' around the place.  The older cats weren't happy at first, but even they seem to like having the little guys around most of the time.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Things are fairly calm at Stinkums Manor.  Would you believe this is the first Trappiversary for Sissy and her Kittens?  Last year I caught Sissy in the morning, took her for her spay and got the kittens over the weekend.
> 
> I can't believe that they have been with me for a whole year, and can't remember life without the wee beasties tearin' around the place.  The older cats weren't happy at first, but even they seem to like having the little guys around most of the time.



A year...where do the days go. How is Maddie's boifren'? She mentioned that peekchures would be nice &#128570;&#128570;&#128570;


----------



## cats n bags

I don't have any kitten peektures, but do have some purple to share.  I've shown many photos of the garden in the winter with everyone all lounging in the sun, but the catmint was very bright this year, so here are some spring shots.  When it gets really hot, the ferals burrow under the plants to enjoy the cool minty freshness.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I don't have any kitten peektures, but do have some purple to share.  I've shown many photos of the garden in the winter with everyone all lounging in the sun, but the catmint was very bright this year, so here are some spring shots.  When it gets really hot, the ferals burrow under the plants to enjoy the cool minty freshness.





Lovely! So peaceful


----------



## cats n bags

Well, My...My...My...My...My...  
_Lt. Joe Kenda, Homicide Hunter_

Hissy Sissy's jealousy is starting to get the best of her.  She is always trying to put herself between Big Guy and me when I go out with the food or just to visit.  She does that body slamming cats do to block him from coming over to me for scritches.

For the past few weeks I've been putting BG between us when I feed them and sneaking a few touches on her.  She does swat if she thinks she can hit me and not him, but the last few mornings I've been able to run my hands down her back.  This morning, I actually got some longer rubs in and she started leaning into the pets before remembering that she is a wild thing and not to be tamed.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Well, My...My...My...My...My...
> _Lt. Joe Kenda, Homicide Hunter_
> 
> Hissy Sissy's jealousy is starting to get the best of her.  She is always trying to put herself between Big Guy and me when I go out with the food or just to visit.  She does that body slamming cats do to block him from coming over to me for scritches.
> 
> For the past few weeks I've been putting BG between us when I feed them and sneaking a few touches on her.  She does swat if she thinks she can hit me and not him, but the last few mornings I've been able to run my hands down her back.  This morning, I actually got some longer rubs in and she started leaning into the pets before remembering that she is a wild thing and not to be tamed.



HAY!! MISS SISSY!! If'n you let Stinky's Mum be your friend, you'll get Fansee Feest an' treats! 
Jus' sayin'
Love 
Miss Beaker-Jane Butterbean


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't have any kitten peektures, but do have some purple to share.  I've shown many photos of the garden in the winter with everyone all lounging in the sun, but the catmint was very bright this year, so here are some spring shots.  When it gets really hot, the ferals burrow under the plants to enjoy the cool minty freshness.



This is so pretty, cats! I had no idea catmint flowered - I am very new to this whole gardening business 
I hope my plants turn out as pretty as yours....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> This is so pretty, cats! I had no idea catmint flowered - I am very new to this whole gardening business
> I hope my plants turn out as pretty as yours....



The catmint makes the purple flowers, and smells a lot like pink bubblegum when you crush it.  Catnip is a larger plant that makes white flowers and smells just like the cat toys.  Both of them attract bees like crazy.

My cats have never cared for the mint, but the ferals have always enjoyed it.  I used to have some nip, but ended up having to kill it when it was sheltering the bindweed and thistles.  I would like to try growing nip again, but until it gets going well, it is always at risk from the cats  playing in it before it can really get established.  My cats loved the nip.

Somewhere in the garden is a clump of chives.  If you let them go to flower they make a pretty little purple puff ball that is about the same color.  My mistake was planting the chives with the mint.  It seems that when the toms want to leave notes for each other, the chives are in the line of fire.  I'm not sure I really want to mix that into my cottage cheese or sprinkle *eau de chat* on my baked 'taters.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The catmint makes the purple flowers, and smells a lot like pink bubblegum when you crush it.  Catnip is a larger plant that makes white flowers and smells just like the cat toys.  Both of them attract bees like crazy.
> 
> My cats have never cared for the mint, but the ferals have always enjoyed it.  I used to have some nip, but ended up having to kill it when it was sheltering the bindweed and thistles.  I would like to try growing nip again, but until it gets going well, it is always at risk from the cats  playing in it before it can really get established.  My cats loved the nip.
> 
> Somewhere in the garden is a clump of chives.  If you let them go to flower they make a pretty little purple puff ball that is about the same color.  My mistake was planting the chives with the mint.  It seems that when the toms want to leave notes for each other, the chives are in the line of fire.  I'm not sure I really want to mix that into my cottage cheese or sprinkle *eau de chat* on my baked 'taters.



Lol, but think of all those extra minerals, cats! Beaker loves nomming on chives, but the effect on her breath is not quite so nice &#128570;


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lol, but think of all those extra minerals, cats! Beaker loves nomming on chives, but the effect on her breath is not quite so nice &#128570;



Ii hope chives aren't as bad as the time the late Nelly fished a garlic clove out of the garbage disposer after I had made 'sketty sauce.  I woke up in the middle of the night wondering why my bed smelled so much like my dinner.  It took a while to figure out that it was the little fuzzy sleeping next to me that was the source of the garlic odor.  She smelled for several days afterwards before that cleared her system.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Ii hope chives aren't as bad as the time the late Nelly fished a garlic clove out of the garbage disposer after I had made 'sketty sauce.  I woke up in the middle of the night wondering why my bed smelled so much like my dinner.  It took a while to figure out that it was the little fuzzy sleeping next to me that was the source of the garlic odor.  She smelled for several days afterwards before that cleared her system.






:giggles:


----------



## cats n bags

Stinker has a sad  today.  Unkle @Vlad and Auntie @Megs added some of the good smilies from the old place, but they must not like Stinky any more.

Fat Boy, Dust Bunny,  Mr. Kitty gotz his peekture back,

But poor, sad, Stinky  got diddly.    Stinky would like to know if Georgie has any of that medicinal ice cream left.


----------



## Megs

cats n bags said:


> Stinker has a sad  today.  Unkle @Vlad and Auntie @Megs added some of the good smilies from the old place, but they must not like Stinky any more.
> 
> Fat Boy, Dust Bunny,  Mr. Kitty gotz his peekture back,
> 
> But poor, sad, Stinky  got diddly.    Stinky would like to know if Georgie has any of that medicinal ice cream left.



Ahhhh what did the emoji look like?! I'll look for stinky kitty for you haha. Also this thread is amazing!


----------



## cats n bags

Megs said:


> Ahhhh what did the emoji look like?! I'll look for stinky kitty for you haha. Also this thread is amazing!


On the old forum list,  was  a  static yellow kitty face.   was an animated yellow cat face with a pink tongue that licked its whiskers.

 was Mr. Kitty's smilie, because it looked just like him.  Kitty was orange like the stinker.


----------



## Vlad

cats n bags said:


> On the old forum list,  was  a  static yellow kitty face.   was an animated yellow cat face with a pink tongue that licked its whiskers.
> 
> was Mr. Kitty's smilie, because it looked just like him.  Kitty was orange like the stinker.



Fret not. The family is reassembled.


----------



## cats n bags

Vlad said:


> Fret not. The family is reassembled.


 _Thank you Unkle Vlad!   

I wish I could hit your like button about elebentybillion times!

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## Megs

cats n bags said:


> _Thank you Unkle Vlad!
> 
> I wish I could hit your like button about elebentybillion times!
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



Good thing we have the tagging feature and you could tag us to help you complete your kitty family!! Otherwise I probably would have missed it!


----------



## cats n bags

Megs said:


> Good thing we have the tagging feature and you could tag us to help you complete your kitty family!! Otherwise I probably would have missed it!


I do appreciate that you found the kitty emojis for me.  I had never seen the tagging before this week, so I've been learning a whole bunch of new internetz stuff.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!!!!  

Tooday is my birfday.    Me an' my brodders wuz borned aroun' dis day, but we iznt sure zactly which day cuz we gotz fostered wif our mum at Vetz office before we gotz our eyezes opened.  My brodder Shoooteee still runz vet shoppe, but me an' eberyone else gotted dopted on Stinky Day.  Auntie CCII, Tricky Dickybird's older seester, lives wif vetz at der house, and keeps missus Vet outta d'troublez.  We iz all 8 yearz old now.  That takes all our finngers to count on you know.  

I guess what I gittin roun' to sayin is that it is too stinkin'  hot and Stinky Day is just a few weeks away.

Luv, Stinky 

p.s. does innyone want   dustbunny for few days.  I tinkz it would be nice way to celebrate to have a day wifout fatboy takin all the good perches aroun teh joint._


----------



## poopsie

Happy burfday  Stinkums


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Birfday Stinkypants!!


----------



## clevercat

Me! Me! I wanna dustbunny ❤️
Happy, happy burfday Stinkerbelle! I hope there is ice cream an' frostin' for everyone.
I also hope Stinky Day gets here fast! It's so stinking hot and humid. Ugh.


----------



## dusty paws

happy birthday stinkums!


----------



## cats n bags

Global Warming Explained:

$2 Chuck just came running in here being all happy and snuggly, then got the giggles as he started releasing atomic sparkle bombs. 

 I guess I should apologize for the heat dome since it appears that a certain B&W trouble maker has blown a hole in the ozone layer.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Global Warming Explained:
> 
> $2 Chuck just came running in here being all happy and snuggly, then got the giggles as he started releasing atomic sparkle bombs.
> 
> I guess I should apologize for the heat dome since it appears that a certain B&W trouble maker has blown a hole in the ozone layer.



Bwahahaha! Chuck, Clawed and William are between them responsible for blasting teh ozone layer. Isn't it lovely when they snuggle into you like that. Then the stifled giggling starts...followed by a cloud of noxious fumes. Good job, Chuck!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Bwahahaha! Chuck, Clawed and William are between them responsible for blasting teh ozone layer. Isn't it lovely when they snuggle into you like that. Then the stifled giggling starts...followed by a cloud of noxious fumes. Good job, Chuck!


$2 was especially giggly because we even got the surround-sound effects this time.


----------



## cats n bags

I am evil  

This morning I got a free bag of gummy worms at the grocery store.  The bag was put up in the cupboard where I keep the good stuff that I don't want the wee bebe tittins getting into and fixing their own meals.  This cupboard also has the supply of greenies.

I've noticed that when I get the bag of greenies out, there is a mad dash and much running around in circles between the kitchen and the living room where the kittens get their food.  When they were still in the kitty condo, I would use their box of treats as a way to herd them all into the crate so that I could keep them out of trouble.  Since there are so many starving beasties and only one me, I usually toss a handful of treats across the room so that they can all go chasing after them, and I can keep my fingers.  

Well,  a bit ago I decided to try those worms, and I'm sure you can guess where this is going... 

The bag of worms makes the same crinkly noise as the bag of greenies.  Soon I had a swarm of kitties running in circles and climbing on me trying to get what was in the bag.  I offered them some of the sour gummies, and they looked at me like I was nuts   Every time I reached into the bag there was more frantic running and then horrified stares as I ate what they were sure was little green fishies.  

I finally took pity on the little guys, and was getting sick of the gummy worms, so I put the worms back in the cupboard and brought out the bag of greenies.  Order was eventually restored as I tossed handfuls of little green fishes for the furry little monsters to hunt and devour.


----------



## clevercat

*snort* I can imagine the  look on those teeny-tiny faces.
Oh noes!!! Mum is eating OUR FOODS 
You should perhaps be prepared for their revenge attack...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh you are so mean!!!


----------



## clevercat

Just stopped by with the following news flash - ONLY TEN MORE SLEEPS UNTIL STINKY DAY!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just stopped by with the following news flash - ONLY TEN MORE SLEEPS UNTIL STINKY DAY!!!!


I know!  We got a little preview this weekend with cold mornings in the low 50's.  I had to find my fleecy robe this morning when I took the brefus service out to the ferals.  They were all tucked away and not waiting on the porch for me.  When I checked back a bit later, they were all covered in bits of straw and rubbing their eyes, so it must have been a good sleepin-in kind of morning for them too.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I know!  We got a little preview this weekend with cold mornings in the low 50's.  I had to find my fleecy robe this morning when I took the brefus service out to the ferals.  They were all tucked away and not waiting on the porch for me.  When I checked back a bit later, they were all covered in bits of straw and rubbing their eyes, so it must have been a good sleepin-in kind of morning for them too.



Aww, a blissful feral morning 
Over here, it's still stinking humid. I have to pop out for an hour or so later and I am not anticipating the commute with anything other than dread. Autumn can't get here fast enough for everyone at BBT.


----------



## cats n bags

We could use some thoughts and healing mojo.  My geezer-cat, Sherri, has gotten very thin and when I took her to the vet Saturday, she was hyperthyroid.  She was losing weight, but not an eating machine, so I didn't even consider HT.  We started the pills, and after a few days, she is hiding because she doesn't want the pills.  I skipped the morning pill just so she wouldn't start thinking the only attention she gets is bad stuff.  She got her breakfast and a good brushing instead.  

She turned 15 in March, so I'm really not interested in the iodine treatment at this point.  I sent my first HT cat for the radio treatment back when it was experimental and she was part of a study.  She was one of the unlucky ones that went into kidney failure without the HT to keep the kidneys working overtime.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We could use some thoughts and healing mojo.  My geezer-cat, Sherri, has gotten very thin and when I took her to the vet Saturday, she was hyperthyroid.  She was losing weight, but not an eating machine, so I didn't even consider HT.  We started the pills, and after a few days, she is hiding because she doesn't want the pills.  I skipped the morning pill just so she wouldn't start thinking the only attention she gets is bad stuff.  She got her breakfast and a good brushing instead.
> 
> She turned 15 in March, so I'm really not interested in the iodine treatment at this point.  I sent my first HT cat for the radio treatment back when it was experimental and she was part of a study.  She was one of the unlucky ones that went into kidney failure without the HT to keep the kidneys working overtime.



Oh Sherri - please take your meds! Sending love, good thoughts and white light to you and your Mama


----------



## dusty paws

send thoughts cats.


----------



## cats n bags

Thank you for the thoughts.  I just got back from the compounding pharmacy and gave Sherri her first dose of the ear gel.  She was a bit nervous at first, but I started with a lot of brushing and scritches before rubbing the gel on her ear.  She was finally purring and all happy to see me for the first time in a few days.  I hope she will trust me again and not hide everytime she sees me.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.  I just got back from the compounding pharmacy and gave Sherri her first dose of the ear gel.  She was a bit nervous at first, but I started with a lot of brushing and scritches before rubbing the gel on her ear.  She was finally purring and all happy to see me for the first time in a few days.  I hope she will trust me again and not hide everytime she sees me.


I'm glad Sherri isn't spooked by the ear gel. Thoughts and healing light continuing to flow from everyone at BBT ❤️


----------



## clevercat

How's Sherri doing?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's Sherri doing?


So far, she seems to be much happier now that we aren't doing pills.  This morning she even jumped up on my lap to help me with the morning internetz.  I hope she can put on a few pounds and eat more than she was.  The worry part is whether the thyroid was masking kidney failure, and if slowing down the system is going to cause other issues.  The weather has been a bit cooler for the past few days, so everyone is more active than they were during the super hot days.  Stinky Day is getting closer now.  They have snow on some of the high mountains and are talking about starting the snow guns at some of the ski areas pretty soon.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> So far, she seems to be much happier now that we aren't doing pills.  This morning she even jumped up on my lap to help me with the morning internetz.  I hope she can put on a few pounds and eat more than she was.  The worry part is whether the thyroid was masking kidney failure, and if slowing down the system is going to cause other issues.  The weather has been a bit cooler for the past few days, so everyone is more active than they were during the super hot days.  Stinky Day is getting closer now.  They have snow on some of the high mountains and are talking about starting the snow guns at some of the ski areas pretty soon.



You can has cooler weather??? I am jealous. Here, it's still ewwgross sticky, hot and humid. We're in the high 20's during the day, high teens at night. Next week, we drop to low 20s but I won't be happy until I see single digits on the forecast...five more sleeps until Stinky Day!


----------



## clevercat

*Eberyone at Stinkums Manor, WAKES UP, WAKES UP!!! IT'S STINKY DAY!!! Get the presents, get the caek, get teh frostin'!!!
Happy Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Stinker!
Loves
The Kittehs ob Butterbean Towers 
*


----------



## dusty paws

happy stinky day!!!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  
Tank you for Stinky Day greetin's.  We had a nice cool mornin before it got warm at suppertime.  We wuz a bit worried cuz der weren't no browniez from BBT.  Did notty Wills or  stealded browniez?  Cudda been $2 Chuck cuz he gotz does white toesies like William.  But odder dan missing out on Liver Pie's choklit nutz an browniez, we had good day.  

I hope eberyonz gotz to enjoy nice origngy Stinky Day sunset yesterday.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## poopsie

awwwww...............so glad stinkerbelle enjoyed her day


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!  

Dustbunny  gotz probed today!  

Fat boy was feeling sneezy and poorly, so he went for ridez in carz to vetman's place.  He haz little fever and booger face, so he haz to eat d'pillz fer a while.  If he weren't so big, he would only get 1 pill, but 16-pounder boyz needz DOG-size dose!    Ebil Peeper getz to eat some pills too, but she iz little snotty snot face, so only getz 1 pill. 

I kinna feel badz fer dem, but not really.    At least we getted the cool mornin air now and make good snoodle weather agin.  

Hope eberyonez havin good weekend.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Peeples!
> 
> Dustbunny  gotz probed today!
> 
> Fat boy was feeling sneezy and poorly, so he went for ridez in carz to vetman's place.  He haz little fever and booger face, so he haz to eat d'pillz fer a while.  If he weren't so big, he would only get 1 pill, but 16-pounder boyz needz DOG-size dose!    Ebil Peeper getz to eat some pills too, but she iz little snotty snot face, so only getz 1 pill.
> 
> I kinna feel badz fer dem, but not really.    At least we getted the cool mornin air now and make good snoodle weather agin.
> 
> Hope eberyonez havin good weekend.
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



Aww poor Dustbunny. William sympathises. He is also suffering the sneezles at the moment and is halfway through a two week course of ABs. Like ol' fat boy, Wills is a chunky child, so is on doggie size pills. I hope Mr Kitty and Miss Peeper feel much better very soon.
On a weather-related note, I was horrified to hear that London will be sweltering in 30 degree (85+?) heat on Tuesday. Grrr.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Aww poor Dustbunny. William sympathises. He is also suffering the sneezles at the moment and is halfway through a two week course of ABs. Like ol' fat boy, Wills is a chunky child, so is on doggie size pills. I hope Mr Kitty and Miss Peeper feel much better very soon.
> On a weather-related note, I was horrified to hear that London will be sweltering in 30 degree (85+?) heat on Tuesday. Grrr.


Mr. Kitty sends Master Wills a box of tissues and a hot cuppa tea.  Peeper said she would send him her little pills, but I had to slap her paw when she started filling out the Click-N-Ship with Stinky's assistance.  Stinkerbelle had filled out the form for a very large, heavy, box, about 16 pounds worth...

We had the hot weather too last week.  You must be getting it now.  On a cooler note, if you get the weather we have now, you have some nice chilly mornings to look forward to.  It was in the upper 40's when I got up this morning.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty sends Master Wills a box of tissues and a hot cuppa tea.  Peeper said she would send him her little pills, but I had to slap her paw when she started filling out the Click-N-Ship with Stinky's assistance.  Stinkerbelle had filled out the form for a very large, heavy, box, about 16 pounds worth...
> 
> We had the hot weather too last week.  You must be getting it now.  On a cooler note, if you get the weather we have now, you have some nice chilly mornings to look forward to.  It was in the upper 40's when I got up this morning.



*snort* Stinker, so naughty! Oh, I hope so - I have a new coat and gloves and I want it to be cold enough to snuggle up in them. For now, it's September and I have the fans on 24 hours a day. Poop.


----------



## buzzytoes

Big kitties get the big pills!! Hope the sickness doesn't spread. We are enjoying the cooler mornings as well. Scheduled a professional photo shoot for DH and the pups and myself for next month when the leaves change. Hope the Wyoming wind does not blow all the leaves away before we can take advantage of them.


----------



## cats n bags

We stealded another bideo.  Does eeneywun recognize this dance?
Luv, Stinky


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> View attachment 3482234
> 
> 
> We stealded another bideo.  Does eeneywun recognize this dance?
> Luv, Stinky



What _is _that they're so entranced by?
Oorrrrr mebbe they jus' rehearsing fer Riverdance, Gramma?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> What _is _that they're so entranced by?
> Oorrrrr mebbe they jus' rehearsing fer Riverdance, Gramma?


I have no idea, it looks like a box, so maybe the pizza man dropped a little cheesy, meaty, garlicky goodness.  Around here, it could be that someone just flushed the toilet and everyone wants to be first to build a sand castle.


----------



## ColtsFan86

cats n bags said:


> View attachment 3482234
> 
> 
> We stealded another bideo.  Does eeneywun recognize this dance?
> Luv, Stinky



The gray cat on the left looks like my Sarah, except she's a little plumper.[emoji192]


----------



## clevercat

How are things at Stinkums Manor? Is it brr-wintery cold yet??


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> How are things at Stinkums Manor? Is it brr-wintery cold yet??


Not Stinkums Manor but it is still fairly nice in the neighboring state of Wyo!! Today is cloudy and blustery so it feels like fall, but Stinkums Manor is usually warmer than us so they probably don't have the clouds there.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Not Stinkums Manor but it is still fairly nice in the neighboring state of Wyo!! Today is cloudy and blustery so it feels like fall, but Stinkums Manor is usually warmer than us so they probably don't have the clouds there.



No snows yet? I live vicariously through you and Stinky's Mum during winter...if we get snow here, it's generally about four flakes which bring all transport to a grinding halt


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> No snows yet? I live vicariously through you and Stinky's Mum during winter...if we get snow here, it's generally about four flakes which bring all transport to a grinding halt



We had some one day in September but it melted the same day. Little bit on the hills today but just rain on the road. It's coming soon!


----------



## cats n bags

I think they cancelled winter this year.  By now, I should have had the cover over the attic fan and today I would have swapped the screens for glass in the storm doors. 

This morning I had to throw open the storm doors and run the attic fan to suck some cold air in here.    We have not had the killing freeze yet and most days have been mid to upper 70's.  On the bright side, I haven't fired up the furnace yet and the trees are mostly nekkid so I don't have to go whack snow off tree branches on a cold, wet, snowy morning.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> We had some one day in September but it melted the same day. Little bit on the hills today but just rain on the road. It's coming soon!



Yay!! I will need snoes peekchures, please!



cats n bags said:


> I think they cancelled winter this year.  By now, I should have had the cover over the attic fan and today I would have swapped the screens for glass in the storm doors.
> 
> This morning I had to throw open the storm doors and run the attic fan to suck some cold air in here.    We have not had the killing freeze yet and most days have been mid to upper 70's.  On the bright side, I haven't fired up the furnace yet and the trees are mostly nekkid so I don't have to go whack snow off tree branches on a cold, wet, snowy morning.



It's odd, the weather this year. It's the same here - still running the fans all day, every day. That said, we've been promised cold weather at the end of this week and when I went for a walk yesterday, there was a sharpness outside and the smell of woodsmoke in the air. I love this time of year, but where.is.the.cold.


----------



## cats n bags

I could use some advice and prayers for Big Guy.

It is still dark out, but when I took the food out, I noticed hs fur was all messy and he complained when I tried to pet and smooth it out. I also noticed he is limping and walking a bit strange. I think something happened to him.

Should I try to lure him into the trap, or would a carrier be better? Should I ask a vet to try to help him, or let him go?

It will be couple of hours before any clinics open. It will probably be another hour before the sun comes up.

I’m scared.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I could use some advice and prayers for Big Guy.
> 
> It is still dark out, but when I took the food out, I noticed hs fur was all messy and he complained when I tried to pet and smooth it out. I also noticed he is limping and walking a bit strange. I think something happened to him.
> 
> Should I try to lure him into the trap, or would a carrier be better? Should I ask a vet to try to help him, or let him go?
> 
> It will be couple of hours before any clinics open. It will probably be another hour before the sun comes up.
> 
> I’m scared.



Oh no! if possible, I would try to lure him into the trap. Then you can either call a vet or throw a blanket over the trap and get him there yourself (I hope). Poor, poor big guy. Sending many, many prayers. At least it's only a couple of hours before the clinic opens - I know that will seem endless but better than discovering him like that at midnight...
Prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## cats n bags

I tried and failed to catch him.  He is hurt bad, but went across the street after the botched job of catching him.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I tried and failed to catch him.  He is hurt bad, but went across the street after the botched job of catching him.



I hope he will soon come back for food and that you'll be able to lure him into the trap.


----------



## cats n bags

I talked to the lady across the street to let her know I was looking for him in case they find him.  There are lots of hiding places over there, but he didn't answer me when I called, and another colony uses that yard and one of them was out and about.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I talked to the lady across the street to let her know I was looking for him in case they find him.  There are lots of hiding places over there, but he didn't answer me when I called, and another colony uses that yard and one of them was out and about.



I am praying Big Guy is food-motivated enough to come back to Fort Feral when he is hungry. Ugh, I hate that animals are so vulnerable and we often feel so helpless when trying to help them. More hugs - I am refreshing this thread every few minutes in the hopes of a positive update.


----------



## cats n bags

Still no boy.  I made some posters for the neighbors to watch for him.


----------



## clevercat

He's such a beautiful boy. Still holding good thoughts and sending prayers. Come home, Big Guy, and let your Person take care of you ❤️


----------



## buzzytoes

Hopefully he will come back home soon to recover and the trapping will go much better!


----------



## poopsie

Oh the heartbreak of ferals. Praying he will come home


----------



## clevercat

Just checking in before I head to bed. More good thoughts, prayers and 'come home' vibes being sent to Big Guy...


----------



## cats n bags

Big Guy was here this morning waiting with the girls for breakfast.  I think his leg is hurt, but he did let me take a few quick pets on his body, and I just found a few weeds, but no obvious wounds.  Please keep the good thoughts for him and send some stay in our yard mojo that he will stay at Fort Ferals until I can find a way to get him to a vet.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Big Guy was here this morning waiting with the girls for breakfast.  I think his leg is hurt, but he did let me take a few quick pets on his body, and I just found a few weeds, but no obvious wounds.  Please keep the good thoughts for him and send some stay in our yard mojo that he will stay at Fort Ferals until I can find a way to get him to a vet.



I'm just so glad he came back! Staytherestaytherestaythere thoughts heading your way - and I'll throw in a few getinthetrap vibes, too.


----------



## poopsie

Hang tough Big Guy


----------



## cats n bags

It has been a nice sunny day, so after the morning chill cooked away, the boy has been doing "radiation therapy" out in the garden. 

I was able to check things a little better today and it appears that the hip and knee are OK to touch, but his ankle is swollen and he won't let me touch anything from the ankle to the foot on that leg.  He also flopped over to let me have a tummy rub, so I think we are friends again.  I still need to come up with something to get his little fuzzy self to a vet for a real check and any meds that he might need.  He can't support his weight on the bum leg and has trouble getting up after a nap, so he is going to have to agree to let me do more to help him.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It has been a nice sunny day, so after the morning chill cooked away, the boy has been doing "radiation therapy" out in the garden.
> 
> I was able to check things a little better today and it appears that the hip and knee are OK to touch, but his ankle is swollen and he won't let me touch anything from the ankle to the foot on that leg.  He also flopped over to let me have a tummy rub, so I think we are friends again.  I still need to come up with something to get his little fuzzy self to a vet for a real check and any meds that he might need.  He can't support his weight on the bum leg and has trouble getting up after a nap, so he is going to have to agree to let me do more to help him.



I'm so happy things are looking a lot brighter than this time yesterday. Keep up the radiation therapy, Big Guy - and let your Person help you, please!


----------



## clevercat

How's Big Guy doing today, @cats n bags ?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How's Big Guy doing today, @cats n bags ?


I think he is still upset with me about the botched trap job on Thursday.  I did get to visit with him a bit on Friday and from the time giving him a massage and tummy rub, it looks like the injury is to his ankle area.  The ankle and foot are swollen and he doesn't like me touching there.  He did let me touch his knee and hip and I couldn't find any signs of other injuries on his body.  I'm thinking he may have an abscess or trauma on the bad foot/ankle.  He could have a bite or might have hurt it walking along the top of the wood fences.  I hope he didn't get a big splinter from a picket.

This morning I took off early to get a different type of trap and he was not happy to see me when I dropped it in the yard.  I filled it with leaves and just left it outside so that they could investigate it on their own terms.  My vet said his surgery schedule was light next week, so if I can catch Big Guy they can probably fit him in for a check and drugs.  I just hope the boy will calm down and let me trap him and get his leg fixed.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think he is still upset with me about the botched trap job on Thursday.  I did get to visit with him a bit on Friday and from the time giving him a massage and tummy rub, it looks like the injury is to his ankle area.  The ankle and foot are swollen and he doesn't like me touching there.  He did let me touch his knee and hip and I couldn't find any signs of other injuries on his body.  I'm thinking he may have an abscess or trauma on the bad foot/ankle.  He could have a bite or might have hurt it walking along the top of the wood fences.  I hope he didn't get a big splinter from a picket.
> 
> This morning I took off early to get a different type of trap and he was not happy to see me when I dropped it in the yard.  I filled it with leaves and just left it outside so that they could investigate it on their own terms.  My vet said his surgery schedule was light next week, so if I can catch Big Guy they can probably fit him in for a check and drugs.  I just hope the boy will calm down and let me trap him and get his leg fixed.



I'm glad he is back and hanging out in the yard. Sending more, 'getinthetrap' vibes. Fingers crossed, you'll be able to get him to the vet this coming week. Do you think he'll maybe make the move to Haus Cat after all this? Although I know you said he's very bonded with Sissy and Mama...
Anyway - holding more good thoughts for you both!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope it is just an abscess and nothing broken. Maybe if it stays sunny he will find the trap warm from the metal and crawl in himself.


----------



## cats n bags

The ferals forgot to turn their clocks back last night.  Everyone was here waiting, and I took advantage of the chilly to steal a few minutes of porch sitting and cuddles with Big Guy.  I think he liked the attention, but asked to get down after a bit.  I think his sore leg was bugging him.  At least he got to have a nice rub that didn't end with getting shoved into a box.  I wish he would believe me that a little bit of scary stuff will make him feel better.


----------



## cats n bags

I have the boy in the trap in the tub!

He seemed really uncomfortable so I decided to try hand feeding him some can food for dinner.  While I was holding him, I took him over to the box trap and set him down in it and slapped the back on.  I'm sure glad they gave me a long trigger rope because I wasn't completely prepared to catch him and ended up having to tie the back side down so I could go in the house and get my trap and dividers to transfer him.  He was not very willing to go into my trap, but eventually I got him in and secured.  I guess we will be visiting my vet Tuesday morning and hoping he doesn't have anything serious wrong with him.


----------



## poopsie

Hooray!!!!!

Hope everything goes well


----------



## clevercat

Wooooo hooooo!! So pleased to read this!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Big Guy in a tubby!! Now he can get that leg fixed up and be well before he has to build any snow forts.


----------



## cats n bags

Just had the update on Big Guy:

He is 14 pounds, 2 ounces of tom cat. Still neg. for FeLv (YAYYYYYYY)
It appears that he had an abscess on the bad leg that burst recently. They think they can clean it out under sedation since he is pretty loopy and compliant. He will get a shot of convenia, 3-year rabies, and resp. virus shots.
I will pick him up this afternoon in case they have to give him anesth. but things are looking good for my boy.

happy dancin’ time!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Just had the update on Big Guy:
> 
> He is 14 pounds, 2 ounces of tom cat. Still neg. for FeLv (YAYYYYYYY)
> It appears that he had an abscess on the bad leg that burst recently. They think they can clean it out under sedation since he is pretty loopy and compliant. He will get a shot of convenia, 3-year rabies, and resp. virus shots.
> I will pick him up this afternoon in case they have to give him anesth. but things are looking good for my boy.
> 
> happy dancin’ time!!!!!



Woooooooo Hoooooo!  Chikkin dinner on the kitchen floor  hmm, or Fort Feral. Will you keep him in at Stinkums Manor for a few days *cough* forever *cough* or will he go straight back out to Sissy and Mama? Ruben said to tell him life indoors (as he nibbles on some cooked chikkin from the comfort of his bed) is Teh Best Thing EBER!
I am so, so happy with this update. YAY!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Woooooooo Hoooooo!  Chikkin dinner on the kitchen floor  hmm, or Fort Feral. Will you keep him in at Stinkums Manor for a few days *cough* forever *cough* or will he go straight back out to Sissy and Mama? Ruben said to tell him life indoors (as he nibbles on some cooked chikkin from the comfort of his bed) is Teh Best Thing EBER!
> I am so, so happy with this update. YAY!


I think I'll keep him in for tonite at the least, but I might let the inside guys have access to the bathroom recovery area since I know he only has the FIV.  We are still very warm around here, so unless he has issues from his treatment, I should probably let him back out to be with his girls.  The inside old ladies may not be as smitten with him as the kittens are, and I don't know what Mr. Kitty will think since he never knew Big Guy when he was also a wild thing.

 I think he wants to move inside and tried a few times last winter to come in as I was going out.  Mama Kitty is the main road block right now.  Sissy is letting me have more pets, so she may eventually let me pick her up.  Mama is so closely bonded with him and has been kind of sad out back waiting for him to come home.  I wish I could afford to put cat rails inside my fence and coyote rollers on the outside so they could be confined to the safety of my yard.


----------



## poopsie

will they get his peanuts while they have him?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> will they get his peanuts while they have him?


He lost them almost 2 years ago when I did him, Unkle Trix, the mama's and all the kittens.  I think I spent most of Spring 2015 down at the TNR getting cats nipped and tipped.  I've been able to hold him for almost a year now, and I'm sure he would like to be more of an inside guy than outside in the winter months.  He really enjoyed porch sitting when I would wrap my jacket around him to keep us warm.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad it was easily fixable and that he got a clean bill of health!!


----------



## clevercat

How is Big Guy getting on, @cats n bags ?
It's been freeeeezzzzing cold here, and I'm just back in from porch-sitting with Doris. Wrapped her up in my fluffy robe and thought of you and Stinkums Manor...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How is Big Guy getting on, @cats n bags ?
> It's been freeeeezzzzing cold here, and I'm just back in from porch-sitting with Doris. Wrapped her up in my fluffy robe and thought of you and Stinkums Manor...


I think my boy is ready to go back home to his girls today.  He has a lip balm sized scab on his leg where the abscess was, but it all looked pretty good yesterday.  I'll check it again this morning to make sure everything is still healing nicely, but he should be clear of any leftover pain meds and effects from his vaccinations.  I think he would like to stay inside, but some of my inside cats are a bit nervous with him here, and I know Mama misses him a lot.

We are only cold at night, and their water bowl still has not frozen.  I spent yesterday watering my yard because there has been no free water since Oct. 1st.  This is one of the times I'm glad I don't have a sprinkler system and can water anytime as long as I unhook the hoses when I'm done.


----------



## cats n bags

The family has been reunited!  

Big Guy didn't take off, but got busy sniffing all around their garden spot.  Mama came around the house flyin' her little tail flag and wanting to hug him.  He was a little grumpy at first, but she ignored him.  Sissy came out of the fort a bit later and tried to rub on the grumpy guy too.  He is walking well, but within the hour he was across the street pooping in their yard.  He was good about running back to me after he let the neighbors know he was back, so I put him in the back yard with some treats.  I hope he will stay out of trouble and keep to our yard.  They have plenty of cat stuff to talk about and there is no reason to be across the street causing troubles.


----------



## dusty paws

so glad to hear he is ok and happy with his girls again cats.


----------



## cats n bags

I guess BG (Big Goof) is feeling better.  Yesterday it was 80 and sunny, today we have snow falling and temps expected to drop into the 20's.  I let them have dinner a little early because it was cold and wet out there, but when I went to see if they ate, I saw the goofball playing out in the snow chasing leaves, shadows, and whatever else his little mind saw out in the flakiness.  The girls appear to be much smarter, and I think they had some dinner and scrambled back to the fort to get warmed back up again.   Some people's kids....


----------



## buzzytoes

This was our walk from last night. About seven inches of snow and the drive home was horrid. Hope the ferals are snuggled in proper!


----------



## poopsie

....................'sup??????


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> ....................'sup??????


Iz cold owt dere.  We iz layin low cuz we stolded somtin of mum's and don want Sandy Paws to hear bout it.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Iz cold owt dere.  We iz layin low cuz we stolded somtin of mum's and don want Sandy Paws to hear bout it.
> 
> View attachment 3548337



HAY!! HAY!! KITTINS!! What did you stealed?? You are bery young, so I teaches you sumfing...wheneber you do stuffs like stealing an' suchlike, neber admit guilt. Jus' look all  an' blame Monsters. We been gettin' away wiff all sorts blamin' them notty Monsters.
You're welcome.
Love 
Beaker-Jane Butterbean (Miss)


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> HAY!! HAY!! KITTINS!! What did you stealed?? You are bery young, so I teaches you sumfing...wheneber you do stuffs like stealing an' suchlike, neber admit guilt. Jus' look all  an' blame Monsters. We been gettin' away wiff all sorts blamin' them notty Monsters.
> You're welcome.
> Love
> Beaker-Jane Butterbean (Miss)


 We wishes you wuz rite Miss BJ, but Stinker Grumpus sez we is monsters so we gitz all blamin fer bad stuffs.   

We stolded an oringy battery holder, an Mum has been lookin all ober fer it, but we won't tell.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Iz cold owt dere.  We iz layin low cuz we stolded somtin of mum's and don want Sandy Paws to hear bout it.
> 
> View attachment 3548337




ZOMG!!!!! Da FLOOF!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

That belly fur!!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> ZOMG!!!!! Da FLOOF!!!!!!!!





buzzytoes said:


> That belly fur!!!



Wreck-it Ralph is just a wild and furry guy!    I don't think I've ever seen a cat with so much fluff on him.  He has a huge mane, and when he stands up, he even has a big ruffle around his arms, almost like wearing a tutu.


----------



## clevercat

*Wake up, wake up Stinker an' teh Gang!!! It's CHRIIIIIIISSSSSTMAAAAASSSSSS!

Love
D'Beaks*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Wake up, wake up Stinker an' teh Gang!!! It's CHRIIIIIIISSSSSTMAAAAASSSSSS!
> 
> Love
> D'Beaks*


Sandy Paws is runnin' a bit late here.  $2 Chuck wanted to know if everything fits, and then started


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Peeples!!!!

Sandy Paws came to Stinkums Manor and brought loot.  I got an oringy birdy_


 

_And then the Bill Manz brought our bocks from all the way ober at BBT.  Aunty Clever sended me a brand new bag!_



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

_Peeper getted the Felix treats cuz her face was already on them._



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

_And Wills sended $2 Chuck somtin speshul_



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

_Fuzzy Ralph tooked the fuzzy ball fer himself._



 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
_
Thank you Auntie Clever and BBT.  I hope everyone has a happy New Year.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## buzzytoes

Everyone looks happy with their presents!!


----------



## cats n bags

Please send "one big happy family" thoughts our way.  Big Guy has been getting attacked by a fat Siamese for the past few weeks, and just as his arm was starting to heal, they seem to have done battle last night.  There are many tufts of tan fur in the yard and BG's arm was torn open again.  I was able to catch him this morning and bring him in the house, and we even managed to catch the vet nurse at the clinic taking care of the boarders and get his wound cleaned out and some meds started.  He will go in Wednesday morning for the surgery to sew him back together and check his teeth for any broken ones (he has acted like they hurt when he eats).  

I think the other cat is trying to kill BG, and he should not be going out again after we get him fixed up.  I think the stitches are going to require a few weeks of cage rest to make sure everything stays together while the skin heals.  I'm hoping that FS will leave the Mama's alone and that they will agree to move inside if BG and the inside guys get along while he recovers.

When I get BG transferred to another crate, FS better worry about his peanuts, cuz if I catch him they are going Bye Bye.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Please send "one big happy family" thoughts our way.  Big Guy has been getting attacked by a fat Siamese for the past few weeks, and just as his arm was starting to heal, they seem to have done battle last night.  There are many tufts of tan fur in the yard and BG's arm was torn open again.  I was able to catch him this morning and bring him in the house, and we even managed to catch the vet nurse at the clinic taking care of the boarders and get his wound cleaned out and some meds started.  He will go in Wednesday morning for the surgery to sew him back together and check his teeth for any broken ones (he has acted like they hurt when he eats).
> 
> I think the other cat is trying to kill BG, and he should not be going out again after we get him fixed up.  I think the stitches are going to require a few weeks of cage rest to make sure everything stays together while the skin heals.  I'm hoping that FS will leave the Mama's alone and that they will agree to move inside if BG and the inside guys get along while he recovers.
> 
> When I get BG transferred to another crate, FS better worry about his peanuts, cuz if I catch him they are going Bye Bye.



Gah, un-neutered meezers are dreadful fighters. Does FS have a Person? Either way, I think a sneaky little TNR would be appropriate - poor Big Guy, he is such a gentle soul. 
Hopefully, this will work out for the best in that BG will let the Mama kittehs know that a life of luxury as an indoor cat is a wonderful thing...
Sending good thoughts for the vet visit on Wednesday


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Gah, un-neutered meezers are dreadful fighters. Does FS have a Person? Either way, I think a sneaky little TNR would be appropriate - poor Big Guy, he is such a gentle soul.
> Hopefully, this will work out for the best in that BG will let the Mama kittehs know that a life of luxury as an indoor cat is a wonderful thing...
> Sending good thoughts for the vet visit on Wednesday


I think FS lives at the north end of my block, at least that's where I have seen him under cars before.  I'm only feeding my 3 ferals, so he must be eating somewhere to be so big and fluffy.  He hasn't been up here when there is a lot of snow on the ground, so I think he may have people.  The brown tabby lived up my street to the south, and was a fair weather boy too.  I haven't seen him hanging here since the 3 ferals moved in, but I saw him up the street a couple of months ago.  He has got to be in his teens by now, and has probably lost the desire to patrol the block down here.

The FS/BG fights were really different.  There was no yowling or other noise until BG got hurt, so unless I happened to hear them, or my inside guys got all upset, I never knew a fight was happening until I saw the damage the next morning.  From what I did see of their fights, I really think FS was trying to kill BG from the way he would bite down and really latch on to him.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think FS lives at the north end of my block, at least that's where I have seen him under cars before.  I'm only feeding my 3 ferals, so he must be eating somewhere to be so big and fluffy.  He hasn't been up here when there is a lot of snow on the ground, so I think he may have people.  The brown tabby lived up my street to the south, and was a fair weather boy too.  I haven't seen him hanging here since the 3 ferals moved in, but I saw him up the street a couple of months ago.  He has got to be in his teens by now, and has probably lost the desire to patrol the block down here.
> 
> The FS/BG fights were really different.  There was no yowling or other noise until BG got hurt, so unless I happened to hear them, or my inside guys got all upset, I never knew a fight was happening until I saw the damage the next morning.  From what I did see of their fights, I really think FS was trying to kill BG from the way he would bite down and really latch on to him.



I'm so glad BG has you to look after him. 
FS needs his peanuts removed, stat!  Hopefully, that will take the aggression out of him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinkin FS better knock that off!!! Hope BG doesn't worry about his ladies too much while he is inside recovering.


----------



## poopsie

how are things?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> how are things?


Poor little stoner-guy is resting after a busy day.  He had a broken fang that was causing pain, so that was pulled, but another just had the point broken, so he got to keep it.  The vet cleaned out his elbow wound and stitched him back up.  He will have to do cage rest for at least a week to make sure the stitches hold together and heal properly.  If he behaves, he can stay nekkid, but if he starts messing with either his mouth or arm, he will have to wear a bucket.

We got lucky that the oops man finally delivered a new crate while I was picking up the guy this afternoon. This one is just big enough for a small carrier, litterbox, and room to lay down, so it should keep him from straining his elbow stitches.  We will have to see how everyone gets along with the boy in the house.  Right now it is a mix of scared of his smelly self, and curiosity about the new thing in the living room.  If things go well, I think BG is going to stay an inside guy, and I'll see about catching the Mamas and bringing them in too.  Mama Kitty is really missing him right now. 

We had a lot of snow Sunday, so I haven't seen FS.  If he is really a fair-weather bully, he may stay away for a while.  We are due for more snow this weekend.


----------



## clevercat

I'm glad BG is safely inside, @cats n bags Hopefully, the inside family will accept him and the Mamas will follow soon after...


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad BG made it through his appt safely and got his toofs removed. I hope Mama Kitty will see the light and realize that inside is a good place if BG is there.


----------



## cats n bags

Stinkums Manor update:

Big Guy is still inside and I've been letting him explore for the past few days.  His arm has healed to the point that there are only a few crusties from the stitches.


 

But for the rest of the story, I've moved the shot a little bit wider...




I never expected to see this!


----------



## clevercat

Wait, what??? Is that Mr Kitty *gasp* snoodling with him? This is a very, very happy update 
I guess BG will be remaining in his new indoor life of luxury, then?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Wait, what??? Is that Mr Kitty *gasp* snoodling with him? This is a very, very happy update
> I guess BG will be remaining in his new indoor life of luxury, then?


Shor-nuff the boys were sharing a chair.  I think BG joined Mr. Kitty though.  I will let BG stay inside as long as everyone gets along.  I'm still on the fence with the Mama's, but they are doing OK together.  I think Mama Kitty misses BG, but neither of the girls look like they have been attacked by the roaming toms.  This morning, I saw Trix's evil twin out there eating while Mama sat on the porch and let him.  Sissy was back in the fort, but since it has been so bitter cold and icy, she usually snarfs the can food and runs back into the shelter to stay warm.


----------



## poopsie

BG is a very handsome fellow


----------



## cats n bags

And now Unkle Trix is being nice.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> And now Unkle Trix is being nice.







awwwwwww.......................the BG looks so content


----------



## buzzytoes

Gosh they must know he needs extra incentive to stay inside. BG certainly looks content in there!! I wish Mama would join him...


----------



## clevercat

How are things at Stinkums Manor? Are you still neck-deep in snow? Where is FS? How is BG doing? Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How are things at Stinkums Manor? Are you still neck-deep in snow? Where is FS? How is BG doing? Enquiring minds want to know


We are having summer right now, and busting record highs all over the place.  We hit 80 last Friday, and came close again this week.  I actually had to run the sprinklers to water the trees and bushes because it has been so warm and dry.  

BG is adjusting well, but a couple of times I've caught him molesting $2 Chuck   I think the sap is starting to run in the neighborhood...

The Mamas are doing pretty well outside, and I've let the ferals visit with each other through the door.  Both of them are getting more friendly and seem interested in coming inside.  I still can't touch Mama Kitty though.  I'm not sure it is time to bring them in with all of the stress involved in taking care of the 2 granny cats with CRF issues. 

I have seen FS a couple of evenings sitting on the back porch guarding the door.  ET, Trix's evil twin, has been here several mornings trying to steal breakfast.  The girls don't try to run him off, but they don't seem really happy to have him around.  I think both boys are intact and have people down the block that take care of them.  They show up here when the weather is nice.  As long as they aren't fighting with each other or the Mamas, I'm leaving them alone.


----------



## clevercat

What's happening at Stinkums Manor of late?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> What's happening at Stinkums Manor of late?


We've been having the usual fun stuff that comes with having many cats and someone finds a germ.  Several of them have come down with goopy eyes, but seem to be improving.  Peep the Squeak decided to get the flyin' booger snots on top of the eye goopies, so we will be heading over to get a shot of Convenia and hoping she responds to it as well as she did around New Year's.

On a brighter note, next week the Thundering Herd will be celebrating the terrible twos.  I can't believe they are all grown up now. They don't all fit in this bed either.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We've been having the usual fun stuff that comes with having many cats and someone finds a germ.  Several of them have come down with goopy eyes, but seem to be improving.  Peep the Squeak decided to get the flyin' booger snots on top of the eye goopies, so we will be heading over to get a shot of Convenia and hoping she responds to it as well as she did around New Year's.
> 
> On a brighter note, next week the Thundering Herd will be celebrating the terrible twos.  I can't believe they are all grown up now. They don't all fit in this bed either.
> View attachment 3630253



My goodness, the Terrible Twos??? Where did the time go? 
Wills joins Peeps with teh Ebil Flying Booger Snots - he has been very *ahem* productive this week. Gross. Hoping Peeper and all the Goopy Gang soon feel much brighter...
How's BG doing? And the Mamas?


----------



## cats n bags

*Easter Fun at Stinkums Manor*
Last night I was working on the clutter pile and thought something smelled dead.  I got through the clutter pile and started to unpack the box of cat food from Amazon.  The dead smell was really bad inside the box, although I didn't remember stink when I opened it last week to get a case of cans.  I moved the cases into the kitchen and started tossing recycles into the smelly box.  Now the kitchen smells like dead things.  So I start opening the cases of cat food to try and see if something smelly got on them and couldn't find anything wrong, but the smell was getting worse.  I finally started opening each inner box of the cans and finally found that one of them had broken open, most likely during the factory boxing since the outer box was still perfect and there was no leakage.  Fortunately I had some empties in the recycle box, so I washed all the foul cans of fowl and repacked everything.  The smelly packing went out to the trash bins.  VICTORY!

This morning, I noticed that Stinky has an extra "charm" on her collar.  Except it isn't a charm.  Somehow she got a strand of my hair with a turd hanging onto it stuck in the tags on her collar.  She actually let me catch her and remove the extra jewelry.  VICTORY!

I start feeding the clowder.  One one of the kittens' favorite games is helping me cook breakfast.  Wreckit Ralph goes running across the kitchen to be the first one to clean the leftover juice out of the first can and I notice he's got an easter egg flapping in the breeze on his britches.  I give him the can I have and get started on the next one so that I have extra bait to hold him still while I take care of his issue.  When I get back to him, one is missing, but when I turn around I see that it has fallen on the floor.  I got Ralph taken care of and the eggs properly tucked into the litterbox.  VICTORY!

I hope that is the end of the egg hunting around here and that all of you have a good Easter today.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like an eventful beginning to the morning!


----------



## clevercat

Lol, such a pleasure to read this and understand I am not the only one for whom the words, 'Easter Egg Hunt' make the blood run cold 
Happy Easter, everyone!​


----------



## poopsie

.........................'sup?


----------



## cats n bags

I thought ferals were supposed to be quiet little kitties and not say much.  I think someone forgot to tell that to Big Guy.  For the past week BG has decided he wants to sleep in my room, but he still has to do his nightly patrols to keep the wolverines away.  He does not have a pleasant singing voice, and it actually sounds more like a cat fight than anything else catlike.  

Sooooooooo...for the past few nights, he races me to tuck into bed and then he announces it is time to go on rounds.  After his rounds are finished, he comes in an announces in his very unpleasant voice that he is ready to jump back on the bed.  He announces that he is on the bed.   He announces that he is crossing the bed to go look out the window for wolverines.  He announces that he is in the window and bangs the min blinds to scare off any wolverines.  He yells for the wolverines to go away.  He announces that he has scared all the wolverines away.  He bangs the blinds a few more times and announces that he is going to jump back out of the window and onto the bed.  He usually jumps onto the lump that is Stinky sleeping under the covers next to me.  Stinky calls him a few names before he stomps across me to get the guarding spot on my pillow.  He announces that rounds are done for this hour and that he is going to go back to sleep.  Rinse & repeat a few more times.  When it is time to get up for reals, BG won't budge.  He grumbles and complains that people are trying to sleep.


----------



## poopsie

mmhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................sounds about right


----------



## clevercat

How is Mr Kitty coping with having an opera singer living at Stinkums Manor?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How is Mr Kitty coping with having an opera singer living at Stinkums Manor?


I've not figured out their relationship yet.  Sometimes I find them sleeping next to each other, but other times I catch them arguing about things.  Mr. Kitty does seem a little jealous about BG sleeping in the guarding spot on the bed, but if Jumpin' Jack gets there first, I wake up to both of the grey boys sleeping on one of the throw pillows at the foot of the bed.  I think Mr. Kitty would rather have BG outside than inside, but he is too polite to cause problems.  BG isn't as much of a gentleman, but he might be better if the Mama's were inside.  Moving the Mama's in would probably cause another shift if I ended up with 2 different cat families inside.  The Fort Feral Family would probably stick together, and the inside guys would stick together, and I'm not sure how much mixing the groups would have even though they are mostly all related to each other.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've not figured out their relationship yet.  Sometimes I find them sleeping next to each other, but other times I catch them arguing about things.  Mr. Kitty does seem a little jealous about BG sleeping in the guarding spot on the bed, but if Jumpin' Jack gets there first, I wake up to both of the grey boys sleeping on one of the throw pillows at the foot of the bed.  I think Mr. Kitty would rather have BG outside than inside, but he is too polite to cause problems.  BG isn't as much of a gentleman, but he might be better if the Mama's were inside.  Moving the Mama's in would probably cause another shift if I ended up with 2 different cat families inside.  The Fort Feral Family would probably stick together, and the inside guys would stick together, and I'm not sure how much mixing the groups would have even though they are mostly all related to each other.



Feline family politics...*sigh*


----------



## buzzytoes

I am impressed that BG has shifted so easily to being an inside cat. Does he watch the mamas through the window?


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> I am impressed that BG has shifted so easily to being an inside cat. Does he watch the mamas through the window?


BG had been wanting inside since last fall, so I think he was ready to come in.  Sissy might be considering it, but I'm not sure about Mama Kitty.  The ferals and inside guys hang out together with the glass storm door between them whenever I leave the back open.  Sissy has come up on a window ledge a few times, but Stinky pitches a fit if she catches her doing that.  If I have the back door closed and the front door open, the Mamas have come around to sit with BG at the front.  I prefer that they not visit at the front because it isn't as safe for the girls when they are at the front yard and exposed to the people and critters coming down the sidewalk.


----------



## cats n bags

This weekend, 2 years ago, I was busy trapping tiny monsters and getting their mama Sissy to the TNR place.  The tiny bebe tittins are mostly good, but they still have their moments of badness and naughty kitten behavior.  

Sissy is getting really friendly now and starting to look like she is ready to move inside.  I can pet her as long as I have food with me, and even if I get a swat, she usually keeps the weapons sheathed.  Mama is still holding back on the petting, but does talk more now.  I think the mamas want to come inside to be with BG, but aren't so sure about living with me.  

I'm still waiting to see if new kittens show up across the street.  So far, I haven't seen any, but I don't know if the kitten factory on the next block over agreed to let the TNR people help with fixing her kittens and cat.  I still see some of those cats, but they haven't been coming over here yet.


----------



## poopsie

Hard to believe those tittins are TWO!
I will never understand why people refuse to spay/neuter their animals.  IDGAF.......I have been known to kidnap other people's kittehs when I can get my hands on them and take them in to Feral Cats and get them taken care of


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Hard to believe those tittins are TWO!
> I will never understand why people refuse to spay/neuter their animals.  IDGAF.......I have been known to kidnap other people's kittehs when I can get my hands on them and take them in to Feral Cats and get them taken care of



I think the lady got overwhelmed with cat math, but I still don't understand why she wasn't more helpful when she was offered a trapping crew and free services.  I don't think she appreciated how much it costs, even with the discounts, to DIY TNR.  

I'm not on the right terms with the neighbors to go trapping on their block without permission.  I didn't want to encourage that colony to trespass on Mama's colony in order to trap them here, but if they start hanging around Fort Ferals, they will be making the trip.


----------



## clevercat

How are things at Stinkums Manor?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> How are things at Stinkums Manor?


Everyone is melting in the heat.  I have kitties dripping off all of the trees in the areas where the fans blow, and others are just little fuzzy puddles on the floor.  I keep staring at the calendar and wanting to flip it to August just so Stinky Day will seem a bit closer than it really is.

Last night, I noticed Mama Kitty was pressing herself as flat as she could onto the concrete in the back yard.  Usually she is in the shade under the bushes of Fort Feral, but I guess she thought the concrete would be cooler.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Everyone is melting in the heat.  I have kitties dripping off all of the trees in the areas where the fans blow, and others are just little fuzzy puddles on the floor.  I keep staring at the calendar and wanting to flip it to August just so Stinky Day will seem a bit closer than it really is.
> 
> Last night, I noticed Mama Kitty was pressing herself as flat as she could onto the concrete in the back yard.  Usually she is in the shade under the bushes of Fort Feral, but I guess she thought the concrete would be cooler.



Ugh, the heat and the humidity. I've been freezing mugs of water and dotting them around outside for the birdies, fockses and squirrels...not that they stay icy for very long. Poor Mama Kitty. I am also glaring at the calendar, only a few more days and we're that much closer to Stinky Day and - hopefully - the return of chilly-cold weather.
How's FS getting on? And BG?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ugh, the heat and the humidity. I've been freezing mugs of water and dotting them around outside for the birdies, fockses and squirrels...not that they stay icy for very long. Poor Mama Kitty. I am also glaring at the calendar, only a few more days and we're that much closer to Stinky Day and - hopefully - the return of chilly-cold weather.
> How's FS getting on? And BG?


I don't see FS very often.  I think he might cruise through after dark most of the time.  I do see ET more often, and the Mamas seem to be OK with him hanging around.  I've been putting extra food in their bowls so that he can eat their leftovers if he's here.  He is still pretty shy if I go outside, but he's not jumping the fence any more.  I noticed he has extra toes on all four feeties.  I've never seen a cat with extra toes on his drumsticks before.

BG is doing well, and seems to be having a competition with Mr. Kitty for my attention.  If I pet one of them, the other has to push in and steal the scritchies.  They are usually piled together on my bed in front of the fan.  It was nice last winter when they wanted to cuddle up against me, but with this heat, it's not so pleasant.  We've been upper 90's during the day and not cooling down lower than 70 at night, so I'm having trouble getting the house below 80's in the morning.  At least we don't have high humidity on top of the hot temperatures.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't see FS very often.  I think he might cruise through after dark most of the time.  I do see ET more often, and the Mamas seem to be OK with him hanging around.  I've been putting extra food in their bowls so that he can eat their leftovers if he's here.  He is still pretty shy if I go outside, but he's not jumping the fence any more.  I noticed he has extra toes on all four feeties.  I've never seen a cat with extra toes on his drumsticks before.
> 
> BG is doing well, and seems to be having a competition with Mr. Kitty for my attention.  If I pet one of them, the other has to push in and steal the scritchies.  They are usually piled together on my bed in front of the fan.  It was nice last winter when they wanted to cuddle up against me, but with this heat, it's not so pleasant.  We've been upper 90's during the day and not cooling down lower than 70 at night, so I'm having trouble getting the house below 80's in the morning.  At least we don't have high humidity on top of the hot temperatures.



We are counting the sleeps until Stinky Day. Every time I think it's cooling down, either the best or the humidity - and oh joy, sometimes both - shoot up again. I.hate.summertime.
Eeep, Ebil Twin has extra toesies? 
I'm so glad BG is enjoying the indoor life. Did he settle on BG as a name, or has he told you something else?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> We are counting the sleeps until Stinky Day. Every time I think it's cooling down, either the best or the humidity - and oh joy, sometimes both - shoot up again. I.hate.summertime.
> Eeep, Ebil Twin has extra toesies?
> I'm so glad BG is enjoying the indoor life. Did he settle on BG as a name, or has he told you something else?


BG really hasn't got another name.  He answers to "Boy" or "Guy" but that's about it.  He is a really strange cat.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> BG really hasn't got another name.  He answers to "Boy" or "Guy" but that's about it.  He is a really strange cat.



We need peekchures, please-and-thank-you


----------



## cats n bags

Who said they wanted peekchures?


 
BG was not really into getting his picture taken.


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
Then Mr. Kitty had to move in when he saw that BG was getting a scritchy and he was missing out.  These boys really compete for attention.  If one sees the other getting scritchies, he will start pushing under my hand and climbing on top of the other to replace him.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Who said they wanted peekchures?
> 
> 
> 
> BG was not really into getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Mr. Kitty had to move in when he saw that BG was getting a scritchy and he was missing out.  These boys really compete for attention.  If one sees the other getting scritchies, he will start pushing under my hand and climbing on top of the other to replace him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg they're like long lost grumpy old brothers!


----------



## cats n bags

Who needs a tummy rub?


----------



## cats n bags

^^^
You aren't really thinking about sticking your hand in that pile of oringy fluff are you?


----------



## poopsie

OMG lookit all dat floof !


----------



## clevercat

HAY!! HAY!! MISS STINKERBELLE!! IZ NEARLY TEIMS FOR YER SPESHUL DAY!! 
Nine more sleeps! 
Beaker-Jane hopes there are lots of oringy surprises planned...


----------



## cats n bags

We got to see about 93% eclipse this week.  It never got all the way dark, but it was interesting to see the change in the light and feel the temp drop.  I didn't have the glasses, but made a cardboard viewer.  It wasn't quite as good as seeing the shadows from my tree leaves on the sidewalk.  The first picture is about 20 mins before peak, and the second was the peak time.







The cats didn't seem to care about things when all was happening at noonish, but early in the morning dawn, the ferals were all stirred up about something. I had trespassers (FS and ET, plus a fluffy tabby girl) and the mamas all in the back yard at once.  FS left when I went out to see what was upsetting everyone, and it took a while for the Mamas to calm down enough to eat.  They do.not.like the fluffy tabby girl.  I can't decide if she is stray or just freeloading.  She doesn't let me get close, but is getting brave and approaching me when I have the food bowls.


----------



## cats n bags

Nothing to do with the cats, but this is what the lake looked like this morning when I was "makin' donuts."


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Nothing to do with the cats, but this is what the lake looked like this morning when I was "makin' donuts."


This is bee-yoo-tiful


----------



## clevercat

*sounds of various BBT kittehs shuffling, jostling each other, clearing throats etc.*

Sings: Happy Birdies to yewww, Happy Birdies to yewwww, Happy Stinky Day dear Stiiiiiiiiiinker and her Mama, Happy Stinker Day to yeeeweeee....and many mooooore

Happy Stinky Day, everyone!


----------



## clevercat

And the oringy burfday cake for the oringy burfday girl...


----------



## poopsie

Happy day Stinky!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And the oringy burfday cake for the oringy burfday girl...
> View attachment 3810339





poopsie said:


> Happy day Stinky!



Thank you for the Stinky Day messages.  Can you believe it was only 9 years ago that this followed me home?



My how time flies


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/
Mmmm...oringy cake...


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ That kitten belleh squeeeeee 
Save some cake for me, Stinker!


----------



## cats n bags

Picky...Picky...Picky...

Since when do Ferals turn into picky eaters?!?  
Last winter, I noticed Mama and Sissy were going across the street, and suspected they were raiding their old colony feeding station.  It was also kind of cold, so I started splitting a can of Fancy Feast in their breakfast and dinner bowls.  When the Fancy Feast started, they were much better about showing up for meals and sticking around the yard.  I think they needed the extra calories to keep warm since BG was now living inside.

This summer, I was trying to get Sunshine to eat more and got a sample of expensive cat food for her to try.  She really liked the sample, so I got a big bag of it.  She didn't like the food after I got the big bag.   Since it was getting warm, and the Mamas didn't need so much food, I had stopped giving them Fancy Feast on their kibbles, and they were not happy.  I offered them the expensive stuff, and they decided it was a really good substitute for the missing can food.  

This weekend, I ran out of the expensive food and served the regular food instead.  They were not amused.    They picked out what was left of the expensive food and left the regular stuff for the other strays to eat.  So,  I broke down and ordered another big bag of the expensive stuff.    These ferals are not starving, and since they started putting on their winter fat while we are setting record high temperatures, they are getting a little roundish.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Picky...Picky...Picky...
> 
> Since when do Ferals turn into picky eaters?!?
> Last winter, I noticed Mama and Sissy were going across the street, and suspected they were raiding their old colony feeding station.  It was also kind of cold, so I started splitting a can of Fancy Feast in their breakfast and dinner bowls.  When the Fancy Feast started, they were much better about showing up for meals and sticking around the yard.  I think they needed the extra calories to keep warm since BG was now living inside.
> 
> This summer, I was trying to get Sunshine to eat more and got a sample of expensive cat food for her to try.  She really liked the sample, so I got a big bag of it.  She didn't like the food after I got the big bag.   Since it was getting warm, and the Mamas didn't need so much food, I had stopped giving them Fancy Feast on their kibbles, and they were not happy.  I offered them the expensive stuff, and they decided it was a really good substitute for the missing can food.
> 
> This weekend, I ran out of the expensive food and served the regular food instead.  They were not amused.    They picked out what was left of the expensive food and left the regular stuff for the other strays to eat.  So,  I broke down and ordered another big bag of the expensive stuff.    These ferals are not starving, and since they started putting on their winter fat while we are setting record high temperatures, they are getting a little roundish.



An all too familiar story  Those stinkers (sorry, Stinky) have obviously been in contact with Doris and her focks friends. About six weeks ago, I spent £40 on 48 sachets of Almo Natur Raw mackerel, after Miss Molly guzzled down the sample sachets I had been given. Once the money was spent, Molly decided the mackerel was Poisoned and Disgusting. So I gave it to the outdoor crew. Now it's gone and I left Felix wet food out for them last night. This morning, the food was untouched and someone had done a poo next to the bowl. 
I've caved and re-ordered the mackerel...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> An all too familiar story  Those stinkers (sorry, Stinky) have obviously been in contact with Doris and her focks friends. About six weeks ago, I spent £40 on 48 sachets of Almo Natur Raw mackerel, after Miss Molly guzzled down the sample sachets I had been given. Once the money was spent, Molly decided the mackerel was Poisoned and Disgusting. So I gave it to the outdoor crew. Now it's gone and I left Felix wet food out for them last night. This morning, the food was untouched and someone had done a poo next to the bowl.
> I've caved and re-ordered the mackerel...


I am soooooooo happy mine are a little more polite than yours are.  They have a fairly expensive coir mat for their feeding/napping/waiting porch and I don't think it would be easy to clean a turd out of that bristley stuff.  The fluffy tabby didn't mind that they left most of the kibbles for her, but they aren't getting can food out there until the heat and bug season are done.  Poor Mr. Kitty was chased away from his can food by the wasps back in the olden days.  He was usually OK in the mornings, but in the evenings they would swarm his food if he had  left any of the meat from his morning meal.


----------



## cats n bags

Mornin all...
Still waiting for things to cool down some more.  It is getting dark in the morning, but still not really cold yet.  I think the mountains are finally getting some snow.  The first year I lived in this house we had a major snow storm that dumped close to a foot of wet heavy snow and broke a bunch of the trees in the neighborhood.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mornin all...
> Still waiting for things to cool down some more.  It is getting dark in the morning, but still not really cold yet.  I think the mountains are finally getting some snow.  The first year I lived in this house we had a major snow storm that dumped close to a foot of wet heavy snow and broke a bunch of the trees in the neighborhood.



So beautiful, cats! It looks so peaceful...


----------



## buzzytoes

Are you still warm over there?? We got the snowz here today. Well sleet really but it was chilly!!


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Are you still warm over there?? We got the snowz here today. Well sleet really but it was chilly!!


We were upper 80's yesterday until the cold front blew in.  We are mid 40's right now, but headed for the 80's again.  I saw the video of your snow on the news last night, but were too far on the edge of the front to get much more than the wind. I am probably going to need to scare up a pair of gloves and warmer jacket for my walk this morning.


----------



## buzzytoes

We are back at 70 again today, then it is supposed to turn cold. Mother Nature gets very silly this time of year. I know you always stay warmer longer than we do though. The backyard kitties have more time for sunning before the white stuff flies I'm sure!


----------



## cats n bags

Please send some healing mojo to Hissy Sissy.    I noticed this morning that she is limping on a front paw, but I don't see any swelling.  She was licking it, so I'm sure it hurts, but I can't tell if she pulled a claw out or has a sticker between the toe beans.  I've noticed a couple of claws stuck in her head the last 2 mornings, so someone is putting swats on her.  Mama Kitty sometimes has to slap her upside the head when Sissy is getting a bit rude, so I figured Mama tried to knock some sense in her.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Please send some healing mojo to Hissy Sissy.    I noticed this morning that she is limping on a front paw, but I don't see any swelling.  She was licking it, so I'm sure it hurts, but I can't tell if she pulled a claw out or has a sticker between the toe beans.  I've noticed a couple of claws stuck in her head the last 2 mornings, so someone is putting swats on her.  Mama Kitty sometimes has to slap her upside the head when Sissy is getting a bit rude, so I figured Mama tried to knock some sense in her.


Oh, poor little Sissy. Hugs, good thoughts and powerful healing mojo and juju from the BBT kittins


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gracious I hope she just has a little cut or something. Feel better Hissy Sissy!


----------



## cats n bags

I think Sissy's paw is better today.  I haven't noticed the limping, and she seems to be using it OK.  I hope it was just a sticker or just a temporary injury.  We've been cold and rainy all weekend so both Mama's have been sticking close to the fort and back door.

I am taking credit for the rain since I finally broke down and set some sprinklers Saturday morning.  The weather guessers kept promising rain that never came and the yard was crispy critters from all the 90's we got instead of wet weather.


----------

